# LIAN LI PC TU100 / 200 owners club



## ejohnson

In with my little machine









link to build
http://www.overclock.net/t/1445689/the-lunch-box-lian-li-tu100-watercooled-lan-box


----------



## Myrdal

Very nice build man! Like what you did for watercooling. How is your graphics card holding up tho?


----------



## ejohnson

Cooked to a crisp









I switched out for a gt430 for right now till I see what the 900 series has to offer.

I am running it on air right now too.... eventually want to get it back to water, but I want to do it with acrylic tubes. I need to cut the fan mount, so I can push the radiator forward more.

Final plans would be a asus impact with a full cover block, short pcb gpu with a waterblock, then a small pump and a custom res that fits into the dvd bay.


----------



## Simmons572

Subbed! I plan on picking up a TU 100 within the next couple months. I need a good lan rig, and I just can't lug my Air 540 around everywhere.


----------



## ejohnson

Just to add to the thread a little.

Here are some of my fav tu100 builds

http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19281&sid=dd6ebafe37eac5b38d4cd2971fc24e0b
Green ammo can like build with built in tablet

http://www.tomshardware.de/-lian-li-pc-tu100-case-mod-pink-girlie,testberichte-241553.html
Pink hello kitty with a window on it


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Cooked to a crisp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched out for a gt430 for right now till I see what the 900 series has to offer.
> 
> I am running it on air right now too.... eventually want to get it back to water, but I want to do it with acrylic tubes. I need to cut the fan mount, so I can push the radiator forward more.
> 
> Final plans would be a asus impact with a full cover block, short pcb gpu with a waterblock, then a small pump and a custom res that fits into the dvd bay.


the Gigabyte 970 ITX looks really good, linus techtips are going to do a review of it soon, stay tuned for that.

ah that sound awesome dude! when i switch to my TU200, im going to mod the 100 to fit a singel bay res, try to find a small pump that will fit and move the rad up like you said. think thats the way to go on this case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Subbed! I plan on picking up a TU 100 within the next couple months. I need a good lan rig, and I just can't lug my Air 540 around everywhere.


you won't regret it! i actually went from a AIR 540 myself, never looked back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Just to add to the thread a little.
> 
> Here are some of my fav tu100 builds
> 
> http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19281&sid=dd6ebafe37eac5b38d4cd2971fc24e0b
> Green ammo can like build with built in tablet
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.de/-lian-li-pc-tu100-case-mod-pink-girlie,testberichte-241553.html
> Pink hello kitty with a window on it


that green one is pretty cool! and i like the side window on the pink one, but not much use in this case when you have a gpu and everything, too much cable clutter







but hey, might try that too, see how it works irl.

keep posting guys, i want the TU serier to take the "ITX CROWN" from the Bitfenix Prodegy







(since the TU series are actual SMALL cases, not ATX cases with bad layout x)


----------



## ejohnson

I'm a big fan of the 200, would love to one as a mobile server for movies and music.

Edit, was messing around with my 100 and I found I can fit a 750ti with the acx cooler (dual fan) in there ?
The only problem is that the GPU fan shroud won't fit on there. I'm going to trim the shroud tomorrow and see if I can get it to fit. Would love to get the 750 working good in there as its a cool low power card. Plus it's cheap.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> you won't regret it! i actually went from a AIR 540 myself, never looked back!


Don't get me wrong, I am still going to use the 540 as my primary system, but I have a mighty need for a LAN box


----------



## pony-tail

I am just about to take my 2 x 200s offline and recase the contents into Silverstone SG05s and now someone starts up a thread !
Here are mine .


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the 200, would love to one as a mobile server for movies and music.
> 
> Edit, was messing around with my 100 and I found I can fit a 750ti with the acx cooler (dual fan) in there ?
> The only problem is that the GPU fan shroud won't fit on there. I'm going to trim the shroud tomorrow and see if I can get it to fit. Would love to get the 750 working good in there as its a cool low power card. Plus it's cheap.


Sounds good mate, the 750's are good cards. used one for a build to a friend of mine who's on a tight budget, works surpricingly good for the money








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I am just about to take my 2 x 200s offline and recase the contents into Silverstone SG05s and now someone starts up a thread !
> Here are mine .


awwe dude, you cant ditch the TU's







( they love you mate. what specs are they??


----------



## ejohnson

Yeah, I ran the 750ti in my other computer for awhile, pushes titanfall maxed out just fine.

BTW, here is a pic of the 750ti crammed in. Fit with a single mod to the fan shroud... though I did have to take apart the card, put the parts in the case, then put it back together inside the case


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> awwe dude, you cant ditch the TU's frown.gif( they love you mate. what specs are they??


Both are Asus Z87I-pro one has i7 4770 (non k) the other has a i7 4790 ( non K ) both have 8 gig Corsair 1600 value ram , 1 tb Seagate HDD .
Video cards ( 7870 ) have been stripped , Power supplies are gone .
The SG05 have been ordered .
I quite like the 200 but it does not cool very well ( i could not bring myself to cut it ) and takes up a lot of space for its capability .
I am going to play around with one with a modular Silverstone SFX 450 watt PSU and some different cooling solutions but I am not planning anything extreme .


----------



## UncalledForGabe

I figure i should contribute. Let me know what you guys think of my tu100 case work in progress!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516436/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-work-in-progress


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncalledForGabe*
> 
> I figure i should contribute. Let me know what you guys think of my tu100 case work in progress!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516436/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-work-in-progress


WOW man! thats awesome! definetly subbing for that build!







looks baller!


----------



## pony-tail

Could not bring myself to cut mine up .
Interested to see the final product !


----------



## pony-tail

Pulled the ram today here is an inside pic. sort of like a build log only backwards !


----------



## Myrdal

wow, i got my new TU200 today, was NOT expecting this big of a case! the TU100 is tiny in comparison







now i got my thoughts going, i cant have this big of a case. im going to build it tho, and use it while i go to town on the TU100 to get it working how i want it







cant wait to build!


----------



## ejohnson

I had thought of getting the 200, but I found it too big for me. Laptop drives and slimline odd works just as well as the full sized stuff does.

Put up some pictures though!


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> wow, i got my new TU200 today, was NOT expecting this big of a case! the TU100 is tiny in comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i got my thoughts going, i cant have this big of a case. im going to build it tho, and use it while i go to town on the TU100 to get it working how i want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to build!


The size is the main reason I am dismantling mine - and the fact that the Silverstone SG05 cools better - just did not quite live up to expectation .


----------



## Myrdal

you could watercool it tho, plenty of space for that







my brother has a SG05, he is not that impressed with it to be honest :/


----------



## pony-tail

I have 2 SG05s and just ordered 2 more - because I do like them . Nowhere near the build quality of a Lian-Li though . I also have an FT03 mini also not as well made as a Lian-li case but more expensive - Just finished decommissioning it too ! It will probably get rebuilt with a less aggressive system - It cools very well but it becomes VERY loud doing so especially since it sits on the desk about 18 inches from my head .


----------



## UncalledForGabe

It's delicate work, but it's worth it. Automotive paint and metal fab experience helps.


----------



## Myrdal

i can see that man. just use PWM fans, like Noctua's and youll be good to go.









yeah i bet. im going to mod my 100 to take a bay/res, i have no fab or metal experience but i hope i can make something happend. im quite skilled with wood tho, so that might become my material of coise.


----------



## pony-tail

I thought the tu200s were big - but today I got to lay hands on ( and get conned into helping a friend build ) a Corsair 380t - it is huge and an awkward shape not difficult to build in - just very big and quite heavy for what it is ( heavier I think than my Micro ATX 350D ) not at all what I expected - definitely bigger even than a Prodigy .


----------



## Myrdal

The 380t is a joke tho, i mean, come on, that thing is too big to be a itx case







and it looks like something only a 13yo would go "holy balls thats cool!!" x)


----------



## Simmons572

It's obviously designed for the prodigy market, so I am not at all surprised. It doesn't look terrible, but there is a lot of wasted space, it seems.


----------



## pony-tail

That's just it -it is so inefficient that there is no spare space inside - you kind of have to build it their way with their gear .


----------



## UncalledForGabe

Nah, I'd rather build a micro atx rig than the 380t. I have a prodigy and I quite like it. Lots of room for liquid cooling. I'm gonna mod the hell out of my prodigy once I finish the tu100.


----------



## pony-tail

I have a prodigy ( mini Itx ) used to be "Fatso" in my sig - It has been stripped , waiting for me to decide what case I am going to put it in .
The prodigy itself is in my carport - thinking about cutting it up to use certain bits to mod another case - My hatred of the Prodigy is VERY strong!


----------



## JohnnyRavenTray

Hi All,

I'm new here.

Here's my build for about a year now.




And here's my spec:

Intel Core i7 3770K
Asus P8Z77i Deluxe
Thermalright AXP-100
GTX 760 ITX
Silverstone SFX 450W Modular with PP05-E
1 SSD and 1 Hard Drive 2.5"

Regards,


----------



## Asus11

any thought about watercooling the GPU in one of these cases?

I have a pretty good idea.. not sure if it will work.. but it should do!


----------



## ejohnson

There are a few on here who are watercooling the gpus also. You just need to make sure you can keep the cpu and gpu cool on a single 120mm radiator (if you watercool both)

You can also install a 40mmx80mm radiator and water cool the cpu with that and a pair of 40mm fans.
Before anyone says the radiator is too small, I used one in my old desktop to cool a i5 3570k (no OC) for over a year.



They also make a 40mm x 120mm radiator (triple 40)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> There are a few on here who are watercooling the gpus also. You just need to make sure you can keep the cpu and gpu cool on a single 120mm radiator (if you watercool both)
> 
> You can also install a 40mmx80mm radiator and water cool the cpu with that and a pair of 40mm fans.
> Before anyone says the radiator is too small, I used one in my old desktop to cool a i5 3570k (no OC) for over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> They also make a 40mm x 120mm radiator (triple 40)


that looks friggin epic haha!

I was thinking of using a corsair h75 with a NZXT Kraken G10 cut in half to cool a gtx 970 itx and just use a noctua l9i for the CPU?

what do you guys reckon to that


----------



## ejohnson

That should work just fine, though Im not sure if you can use both the fans (push/pull) on that radiator.

One thing to keep in mind when water cooling the gpu and air on the cpu. If you use the front fan to draw air into the case, it has to go over the radiator... warming that air up.
So you cpu heatsink will be getting warm air blown at it.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> That should work just fine, though Im not sure if you can use both the fans (push/pull) on that radiator.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind when water cooling the gpu and air on the cpu. If you use the front fan to draw air into the case, it has to go over the radiator... warming that air up.
> So you cpu heatsink will be getting warm air blown at it.


thats true.. its a tough one, what temps was you getting on your i5 with the alienware cooler?

I used to have a few when I had auroras haha

because im thinking of getting the z97i plus and a i5 and letting the motherboard auto overclock the cpu for me which should be good


----------



## ejohnson

The dual 40mm radiator kept temps the same as the stock cooler did.


This was after playing metro 2033 for like 45 minutes.

Running the triple 40mm radiator would provide some better results.

I have been toying with the idea of putting some into the tu100 (I have 3 dual 40mm radiators)

I think putting in a pair of dual 40s would net the same as a single 80mm in a easy to manage package. You could put them on the bottom of the case drawing air up, or on the top between the mounts of the handle.

Or, if you got creative, you could make a mount to put the radiator outside the case in the back.

Other options for cooling would be to swap out the psu for a 1u server style one, then mount the radiators to the side intake vent.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> The dual 40mm radiator kept temps the same as the stock cooler did.
> 
> 
> This was after playing metro 2033 for like 45 minutes.


do you think the noctua might do a better job?

or 2 rads/ 2 pumps connected together


----------



## ejohnson

I think a pair of 40mm noctuas would do alot better than the $1.99 delta fans I used








2 radiators will work well, give you the surface of a 80mm radiator, but with more flexable mounting.

Another thing that might be possible is to put a 40mm radiator where the dvd tray is, use that for the cpu, then use a 120mm one for the gpu.


----------



## Myrdal

that mini-rad looks awesome dude! i love it


----------



## UncalledForGabe

I think you could fit a 240mm rad in the front with an itx gpu.


----------



## ejohnson

Here is a nice tu200 build from another forum
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1729848 using a gtx690


----------



## SilkyZ

Built this little monster over Christmas. Built to travel where I need it, and perform equal to a full, professional desktop. Yes its OP, but damn it, this case deserves it!






PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($321.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($167.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($104.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($104.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($319.99 @ B&H)
*Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($84.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) ($133.75 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* iOne Xarmor U9W Wireless Standard Keyboard ($107.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Logitech G700s Wireless Laser Mouse ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
*Other:* Gechic On-Lap 1502i ($400.00)
*Total:* $2075.63
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-11 10:55 EST-0500_


----------



## ejohnson

Keep an eye on the temps of your gpu. Since your hdds are blocking alot of the fan space you run a high risk of overheating.

Pretty much all of us who have this case have ditched the factory hdd mounting solution as it causes the gpu to heat up too much.


----------



## SilkyZ

oh i know, I have since put the SSDs in the top drive bay.

now about the CPU temps...


----------



## ejohnson

Yeah, with that hot of a cpu in there you have to get creative with cooling.

Try to switch the front fan to blow air out of the front of the case.... you might be able to get some temp drops from the cool air coming from the backside.

I find that the stock fan blows air into the plugs on the psu causeing a good amount of the fresh air to just get sucked up by the psu fan or expelled out the side psu vent.


----------



## SilkyZ

I will try that when I get home. I did notice a lot of the air was blowing out the side of the case where the GPU vent is. I didn't think about flipping the fan as an exhaust...


----------



## ejohnson

I cant tell in your pictures, but there are 2 versions of the tu100. One hase just a big square vent on the side of the case by the psu, the other has the big square along with a long line along the bottom of the same panel for cooling.

which one do you have? The air is going to take the path of least resistance and in the case, its usually the side vents.... causing the rest of the case to heat up a bit.

Especially with the cooler you have, think of it like this... the air is getting blown down at the heatsink, this air is then hitting the ram and swirling up only to get sucked back into the cpu fan. On the bottom of the heatsink its hitting the backside of the gpu and swirling up back into the fan, same goes for the top. The back of the case is really the only place the little bit of air can get out.


----------



## SilkyZ

I have the gpu vent side panel. I have reversed the fan and it seems to help a little for the average temp (~1-3C drop), but the spike are mild, but more often.. I may try mounting the PSU the otherway so it can suck some air out and make it more negative pressure.

would you think a couple of small fans could mount on the back? maybe a 25-40mm fan perhaps?

I just don't want to put a water loop in it yet as this is made to be my carry on when flying to new contracts.


----------



## ejohnson

Yes 40mm fans fit in the rear. other options are to put a single 80mm in the top between the handle mounts, or to relocate the psu to where the dvd drive is, then you can install a pair of 80mm rear fans.

switching the psu around so the fan is on the inside might help a bit since it will be pulling air from inside the case and blowing it out the back.

One thing that does help is to make short wires for the psu.


----------



## SilkyZ

Update: I have solved my heating issue. The issue was that my computer was running the voltage to my CPU and GPU at a high level. I nudged the voltages down a little and temps normalized and were reasonable levels. I then started to overclock them, and found them to be quite stable. Running Fire Strike, I was able to finally break the 10k level! I am super pumped!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6014339


----------



## Six-Strings

How do you like your TU100s in 2015 with 960s or 970s around?

Do you think a water cooler is worth it in this case when you're not overclocking?


----------



## ejohnson

Since my tu100 has a 750ti in it, I dont use it much for gaming. My laptop has more power. But I have been using it as a Plex server.

Soon enough though I will upgrade the whole box to be a real monster.
Thinking a i5 a 970 should do the trick along with a new mobo and 4 ssd in raid.


----------



## Six-Strings

Isn't the GTX 970 a bit too much in terms of thermals / power draw? You'd need at least a 450w PSU, right?


----------



## ejohnson

I have a 450w PSU in mind already.
As long as you vent the bottom the GPU will stay cool


----------



## Six-Strings

What do you think of this build?

1*8 GB Kingston Value Ram, 1600 MHZ (upgrade to 16 GB at some point in the future)
Gigabyte H97N WiFi
Crucial MX100 256 GB
Intel Core i5 4460
Be Quiet 300w SFX 80+ Bronze (I can't find a modular 300w one, any help?)
Gigabyte GTX 960 ITX

I was considering going with the 450w Silverstone / GTX 970 version, but I'm afraid of heat and noise. Plus, would then the CPU bottleneck the GPU? The ITX version of the 970 is supposed to be really loud due to the single fan...


----------



## ejohnson

The silverstone 450 can be really quiet if you replace the stock fan with a noise blocker fan.

I would check out some of the 970s, while they may be a little louder, the boost over the 960 would be nice to have.

As for over all noise, keep in your head where the computer will be sitting. If its right next to your head, then yea, noise could be a issue. But if its over on the desk its not too loud. Also, do you have speakers or headphones? If you use headphones, then noise shouldn't be too bad.

For your ssd, maybe look into a larger one. 256gb will fill up fast with games. On the tu100, putting the hdds in the stock bottom location is a bad idea with a gpu. So, you need to mount them at the dvd tray.

I made a mount that hangs 3 hdds from the bottom of the dvd tray so I still have use of my dvd drive, plus I have 2tb of space (two 500gb wd blacks in raid and one wd blue 1tb)


----------



## Six-Strings

I think I'm getting the computer with 300w and no GPU instead and put a GTX 960 ti in there when that comes out. The thing will be sitting pretty close to my head and I don't want to trade noise for a few (well, many) FPS is games.

The Core i5-4670S seems to be the absolute sweet spot, at only 65w. That should leave plenty room for a beefed up GTX 960 and two HDDs.

Thanks for your advice concerning the HDD. Why do you reckon the SSD shouldn't be mounted below the GPU? Will the GPU blow heat on it?


----------



## Myrdal

id go for a 970. waaay more bang for buck. almost the same performance as the 780ti. the heat is an issue, but you solve that by cutting holes for two 92mm fans in the bottom. the Zotac 970 amp edition will fit, and you can still watercool your cpu no problem.

Your GPU WILL thermal throttle with SSD's or HDD's mounted in the bottom. i know for a fact


----------



## Six-Strings

So in order to go from 960 to 970 I 'only' have to:

1. drill holes into the case and add fans
2. omit an ODD entirely
3. pay 120 € more for the GPU
4. pay 50 € more for the PSU
5. live with higher noise and more heat in my room?

I think I'll pass, games aren't that important to me.


----------



## Myrdal

1; no problem.
2; who uses odds in 2015??








3; and gain an insane amount of GPU power.
4; 50 euros more on psu is like... worth it








5; the noice wont be higher if you cut out for fans. and the heat output will be minimal when you do so.

id do it if i was you


----------



## Six-Strings

I'm just not enough of a gamer for that to make financial sense. Other than Witcher 3, which I wouldn't mind playing even at 720p if need be, there isn't anything on the horizon that interests me.

This is mostly for uni (3d modelling), where a strong CPU is more important than a GPU.


----------



## UGApcGaming

Just found out about the TU-100 case today. Going to be doing some travel soon and figured I would build a travel size gaming rig. The AMD Fury X looks pretty short and I think I can fit the radiator to the front and just remove the fan that comes with the case. Wanted to get your opinions on if you think this is feasible before I drop the money. Here's the parts list I laid out.

EVGA Z97 Stinger wifi mobo
i7 4770k CPU w/ Noctua low profile cpu cooler
2x8GB Gskill 1866 RAM
Silverstone 500W SFX-L PSU
AMD Fury X GPU

I know I could go with less ram and a cheaper CPU, but I'm going to take parts from my current build which is a Lian-Li PC-V1000LA (phenomenal case btw) and put it towards this build.

I included a pic of the fury. The HBM shortened the PCB so length shouldn't be an issue. My only question regarding fit of the GPU is how much space the TU-100 allows below the PCI slot since this card appears thick. Again I really appreciate any insight.


----------



## Mute64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> The silverstone 450 can be really quiet if you replace the stock fan with a noise blocker fan.
> 
> I would check out some of the 970s, while they may be a little louder, the boost over the 960 would be nice to have.
> 
> As for over all noise, keep in your head where the computer will be sitting. If its right next to your head, then yea, noise could be a issue. But if its over on the desk its not too loud. Also, do you have speakers or headphones? If you use headphones, then noise shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> For your ssd, maybe look into a larger one. 256gb will fill up fast with games. On the tu100, putting the hdds in the stock bottom location is a bad idea with a gpu. So, you need to mount them at the dvd tray.
> 
> I made a mount that hangs 3 hdds from the bottom of the dvd tray so I still have use of my dvd drive, plus I have 2tb of space (two 500gb wd blacks in raid and one wd blue 1tb)


I just purchased this case, i am going to use it as a portable arcade machine P.A.M. but i need to fit at least 2 5TB 3.5inch drives in it, i noticed you said you made a bracket to fit 3 HDDs, would this be a solution for me to fit 2x 3.5" HDDs.


----------



## ejohnson

If you got creative you can fit a pair of 3.5s where the DVD player cage is. Might be a pain, but it can be done.


----------



## gintama7888

Hey I'm planning to build ITX system with PC-TU100, did enough research but still not about optimal cooling setup for the case.

I have 3 different options for CPU cooling but all setups have PSU fan facing the CPU to draw hot air out of the case and case fan also set to blow the air out of the case. Not sure which would be the best setup, but I think it would be better for PSU and case fan to suck the air out of the case since Lian Li didn't put any vents at the bottom for the GPU.









Option 1
- Noctua NH-L9i(with fan blowing towards PSU)
- PSU fan facing the CPU/heatsink
- Case fan blowing the hot air out of the case

Option 2 (basically same as Option 1 but larger heatsink without fan)
- Noctua NH-L9x65(without the fan)
- PSU fan facing the CPU/heatsink
- Case fan blowing the hot air out of the case
Not sure if this setup is better than first cos L9x65 looks much better than L9i but it weighs bit less(340g vs 345g).

Option 3
- Corsair Hydro H60 SE or H75(radiator mounted first, fan blowing the hot air out of the case)
- PSU fan facing the CPU/heatsink
Not sure if this setup is better than first two, but things get slightly complicated if I use AIO cooler.
- I have to find out if H60 SE performs better than H75 with one fan.
- Long and stupid tubing length is the only reason I'm mounting radiator first.
- Radiator might block GPU longer than 6.7".
- Might have to use slim 120x120x15mm fan.

Hopefully it'll run cool and quiet cos I'm also gonna use 65W TDP processor at stock speed and use GPU with vent.
CPU: Intel i5 5675C
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i or NH-L9x65 or Corsair Hydro H60 SE or H75.
M/B: Asus Z97I-PLUS
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400
GPU: 4GB Asus GTX970 DC Mini
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100 Black
PSU: 500W Silverstone SX500-LG


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Hey I'm planning to build ITX system with PC-TU100, did enough research but still not about optimal cooling setup for the case.
> 
> I have 3 different options for CPU cooling but all setups have PSU fan facing the CPU to draw hot air out of the case and case fan also set to blow the air out of the case. Not sure which would be the best setup, but I think it would be better for PSU and case fan to suck the air out of the case since Lian Li didn't put any vents at the bottom for the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 1
> - Noctua NH-L9i(with fan blowing towards PSU)
> - PSU fan facing the CPU/heatsink
> - Case fan blowing the hot air out of the case
> 
> Option 2 (basically same as Option 1 but larger heatsink without fan)
> - Noctua NH-L9x65(without the fan)
> - PSU fan facing the CPU/heatsink
> - Case fan blowing the hot air out of the case
> Not sure if this setup is better than first cos L9x65 looks much better than L9i but it weighs bit less(340g vs 345g).
> 
> Option 3
> - Corsair Hydro H60 SE or H75(radiator mounted first, fan blowing the hot air out of the case)
> - PSU fan facing the CPU/heatsink
> Not sure if this setup is better than first two, but things get slightly complicated if I use AIO cooler.
> - I have to find out if H60 SE performs better than H75 with one fan.
> - Long and stupid tubing length is the only reason I'm mounting radiator first.
> - Radiator might block GPU longer than 6.7".
> - Might have to use slim 120x120x15mm fan.
> 
> Hopefully it'll run cool and quiet cos I'm also gonna use 65W TDP processor at stock speed and use GPU with vent.
> CPU: Intel i5 5675C
> HSF: Noctua NH-L9i or NH-L9x65 or Corsair Hydro H60 SE or H75.
> M/B: Asus Z97I-PLUS
> RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400
> GPU: 4GB Asus GTX970 DC Mini
> SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2
> CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100 Black
> PSU: 500W Silverstone SX500-LG


Hi man, ill help you out. ive had three of these by now and i know them inside out. if youre planning to have a gpu in there, you NEED to have holes drilled in the bottom for at least one fan to blow straight at it. othervise itll starve for air and thermalthrottle like a mofo. that IS your option. and the PSU is way better of to suck air through the went hole at the side. that also makes for way better cablemanagement, because you can pull all your cables over and behind the radiator to hide them. as far as GPU length, if you flip the radiator on its side so you get the tubes on their side, it wont stick down far enough to hit the gpu and you can have a longer one. and if you cut a notch in the innter aluminium pannel you can get a few extra milimeters there to. well worth the hassel to be honest. and invest in noctua fans what ever you do.. dont cheap out on fans









i have some pictures someplace. might be able to post them later, and i can make a short youtube video about how to do it right the first time, if youd like.


----------



## gintama7888

Thanks for the reply.

Yer I noticed the lack of GPU vent after reading threads here, and that's gonna obviously lead to hot air building up inside the case.
But that's why I thought it would be best to have both PSU fan(facing CPU), case fan also sucking the hot air out of the case, and also use GPU(e.g. Asus GTX970 Mini) with vent. Since I'm not too fond of doing manual case mods.
I'm gonna use modular PSU and only use one M.2 SSD, so I'll only have cables for mobo and GPU.

I understand that radiator will block the GPU space unless its mounted on side(like you did) but I want to install it differently(mainly cos all AIO coolers come with long 300+mm tubing) cos I think it'll sit better inside the case, and should still have enough room to install the 6.7" GPU(e.g. Asus GTX970 Mini, Asus/EVGA GTX960 Mini, Asus/MSI GTX760 Mini etc).
i.e. 
Not sure if it would be better to use Corsair Hydro H60 SE over H75(since you can only use one supplied fan). I think H60SE might perform better since the radiator is 2mm thicker than one in H75?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> and if you cut a notch in the innter aluminium pannel you can get a few extra milimeters there to. well worth the hassel to be honest.


I don't get what you mean by this tho.


----------



## Myrdal

i can tell you right away that putting the rad in front wont be any better gpu wise, the only way ive managed is if you flip it sideways, then you curl the tubing sort of around the cpu like ive done on the picture, but turn the block itself a couple of clicks more counter clockwise. if you get what im saying.

and if you remove the front pannel audio and all the usb ports you get alot more space for gpu, theres a notch on the back there where these cables go through and attach to the front main pannel, the inner panner is the silver one, which the fan connects to. if you take a dremel tool of sorts and cut the opening a bit bigger, you get about 30mm more space for gpu, but since it aint too long to start with things should be good.


----------



## Myrdal

if you notch this out, and not fully seat the rad mount in its place, you can easily fit a 970 of sorts in there


----------



## gintama7888

Cool, thanks again for info and pics.









First pic above = your current setup? if yes, can you give me specs on all parts?
Is there any particular reason you used non-modular PSU? cos I was planning to use Silverstone SX500-LG SFX-L.


----------



## Myrdal

this was my setup, it got stolen with all my other gear a couple of months ago. im still waiting for the insurance payout to buy my new system. but it to will be a TU100 with simular setup to this.

The main reason it has a non modular was because at the time i bought this, silverstone had not yet released the modular counterpart for sale here in Norway, the new system however will have a SilverStone SX600-G.

This system on the picture is;

Msi H87i
i5 4690k
8gb patriot viper ram
2x crucial 500gb ssd in raid 0, 250gb kingston hyper x boot drive and a 1tb hdd
silverstone 300 or 350w psu
corsair H75i
asus directcu mini 760

But the next build is getting some updates.
SX600-g psu, if i can fit the ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB (the short one) and maaaybe a custom full loop. if i can come up with a good selution for a res-pump combo of sorts. and ofc newer MB and cpu. and a thicker rad. (some internal mods apply*)


----------



## gintama7888

Do you think SX600-G would be better than SX500-LG for TU100 cos its 3cm shorter? I was planning to use SX500-LG cos it runs quiete(12cm fan) and still provide enough power for GTX970.
Why Zotac GTX970 instead of Asus GTX970 Mini? I can't seem to find any GTX970 Mini on Zotac product page.
Would you use H60(2mm thicker radiator) over H75? or are you planning to use H80i etc?


----------



## Myrdal

looked at the old psu, it was 450wats, and thats usually plenty for my aplications, but yes i would sacrefice a little noice for the space to be honest. and to be honest, you cant hear the psu anyway, my old system was very quiet. especially when i mounted a noctua fan on there.
zotac 970 over the asus 970 mini all day, waaay better cooler on the zotac one, and not that much bigger.
My h75i worked very well, i picked that one to be on the safe side thickness wise. because i had the 24pin connectors on the mobo towards the fan/rad so i had to be shure it would clear it properly.

ill probably go full custom for the next one tho, no AIO. but thats a dream for now











this is the card. i know @silkyZ has one in his build, page 5 in this thread.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Built this little monster over Christmas. Built to travel where I need it, and perform equal to a full, professional desktop. Yes its OP, but damn it, this case deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($321.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($167.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($319.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($84.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) ($133.75 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Keyboard:* iOne Xarmor U9W Wireless Standard Keyboard ($107.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
> *Mouse:* Logitech G700s Wireless Laser Mouse ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Other:* Gechic On-Lap 1502i ($400.00)
> *Total:* $2075.63
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-11 10:55 EST-0500_


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*


----------



## Myrdal

How is your cpu holding up with that cooler btw Silkyz? mine just went and died on me when i used put too much load on the gpu


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> ill probably go full custom for the next one tho, no AIO. but thats a dream for now


cool, hope you get the insurance sorted out soon, maybe you can also use the water cooling on GPU this time too if you go full custom.


----------



## gintama7888

I think SilkyZ would have been better off with 4790S cos NH-L9i heatsink is only good for 65W TDP processor, so you probably wouldn't want to overclock 88W 4790K with NH-L9i even in ATX cases.

I'm gonna order TU100B case tomorrow and came up with 3 different specs.
Option 1 = $1563 ($1607 with i5 4690S)
CPU: Intel i5 4590S
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i
M/B: Asus Z97i-PLUS
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 2400
GPU: 2GB EVGA GTX960 Mini
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100B
PSU: 500W Silverstone SX500-LG

Option 2 = $1933 ($2038 with Hydro H60, 16GB Trident X 2400, SX600-G)
CPU: Intel i7 4790S
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i
M/B: Asus Z97i-PLUS
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3 2400
GPU: 4GB Asus GTX970 DC Mini
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100B
PSU: 500W Silverstone SX500-LG

Option 3 = $2295 ($2688 with 512GB SM951 SSD)
CPU: Intel i7 5820K
HSF: Narrow ILM CPU Cooler (comes with mobo)
M/B: ASRock X99E-ITX/ac
RAM: 16GB Crucial DDR4 2133
GPU: 4GB Asus GTX970 DC Mini
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100B
PSU: 600W Silverstone SX600-G
I won't get Option 3 tho cos its bit expensive and 140W TDP processor will probably get cooked.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> zotac 970 over the asus 970 mini all day, waaay better cooler on the zotac one, and not that much bigger.


Zotac GTX970 is 203mm(7.99") according to that link, that's 20mm longer than Gigabyte GTX970 Mini and 33mm longer than Asus GTX970 Mini. Not sure how SilkyZ managed to install it without any case mod cos max GPU length is 193mm(7.6") according to Lian Li website.


----------



## ejohnson

Check out my build, I have a gtx 750ti with the dual fan cooler on it in mine. It's a 228mm gpu and it fits, but you have to kinda build the gpu inside the case.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445689/the-lunch-box-lian-li-tu100-watercooled-lan-box


----------



## drm8627

im looking at getting the 200 version of this case.
Im thinking about putting a 4790k , 16gbs of 2400 mhz ram, and a 980ti in this.
my main question is about ventilation, if i put all these components in here, and I put a mild overclock n the 4790k (maybe around 4.3-4.5), and keep 980ti stock, and use the reference design so it exhausts the extra heat out of the case, should the components be fairly cool, if i use a good watercolor for the cpu? Id be ok with getting a slightly louder fan to ensure the safety of my components. Is there any modification needed to make these cool enough for the build I mentioned? I really love the aesthetic of the case.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> zotac 970 over the asus 970 mini all day, waaay better cooler on the zotac one, and not that much bigger.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Check out my build, I have a gtx 750ti with the dual fan cooler on it in mine. It's a 228mm gpu and it fits, but you have to kinda build the gpu inside the case.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1445689/the-lunch-box-lian-li-tu100-watercooled-lan-box


That's pretty cool, guess that's the case mod Myrdal mentioned. But I'm not really a fan of doing custom mods, and don't see much point unless GTX1080 is gonna be 225mm long, etc.

Would been nice if Lian Li place vents at the bottom of the case to allow air flow for the GPU and supported 230mm GPU stock without any mods tho.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> im looking at getting the 200 version of this case.
> Im thinking about putting a 4790k , 16gbs of 2400 mhz ram, and a 980ti in this.
> my main question is about ventilation, if i put all these components in here, and I put a mild overclock n the 4790k (maybe around 4.3-4.5), and keep 980ti stock, and use the reference design so it exhausts the extra heat out of the case, should the components be fairly cool, if i use a good watercolor for the cpu? Id be ok with getting a slightly louder fan to ensure the safety of my components. Is there any modification needed to make these cool enough for the build I mentioned? I really love the aesthetic of the case.


Had TU200 ages ago, it was good case but I remember it running pretty hot.(probably due to lack of ventilation)
Don't remember specs but think I used Noctua NH-C12P on TU200(or maybe it was PC-A04).

But personally I'd use 4790S over 4790K in TU200 too cos it'll run much cooler and you probably won't notice the performance difference with extra ~10%.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Had TU200 ages ago, it was good case but I remember it running pretty hot.(probably due to lack of ventilation)
> Don't remember specs but think I used Noctua NH-C12P on TU200(or maybe it was PC-A04).
> 
> But personally I'd use 4790S over 4790K in TU200 too cos it'll run much cooler and you probably won't notice the performance difference with extra ~10%.


what about the 5960x? doesnt that run pretty cool? Are there any decent lga2011 itx boards out there for overclocking?


----------



## gintama7888

5960X will run like little fireball when overvolted on ASRock X99E-ITX/ac. But you'll still have one of the coolest ITX setup with 5960X.


----------



## gintama7888

Hmm do you think it'll be possible to install Fury X in TU100 without mod?
It's 190mm(7.5") long but the hoses for the built in AIO cooler sticks out, if the hoses are flexible enough then you should you be able to install it without any mod by bending the hoses u-shape but if not then maybe you can have the hoses running inside through the front panel part of the case.

Looks like Radeon R9 Nano's gonna be perfect for Lian Li case without any mod cos its only 6" long.








R9 Nano use more power than GTX970(175W vs 145W) but should be faster than GTX980.
"If we assume that it all pans out and the card is indeed as good as it's being portrayed it should fall somewhere between the GTX 980 Ti and the GTX 980 in terms of performance, perhaps closer to the GTX 980. Which isn't too shabby for a mini-itx 175W card."
http://wccftech.com/fast-amd-radeon-r9-nano-find

Hopefully available soon.
http://www.hardwarezone.com.my/feature-amd-officially-unveils-radeon-r9-fury-x-malaysia/radeon-r9-nano-dual-gpu-fiji-and-r9-300-series


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> 5960X will run like little fireball when overvolted on ASRock X99E-ITX/ac. But you'll still have one of the coolest ITX setup with 5960X.


ill definitely have to wait and see if there are any better lga2011 boards in ITX.


----------



## gintama7888

I've been sending emails to local PC store and local Lian Li distributor to order some Lian Li PC-TU100 cases since they aren't available anymore locally.
Also just sent email to Lian Li to see if they can put some vent at the bottom of the PC-TU100 cases..

But I'm starting to get bit annoyed, cos most of the Lian Li cases(e.g. PC-TU200, PC-A04 etc) I've used in the past had bad air ventilation and therefore ran hot, and that's just plain stupid.









I can understand Silverstone sells cases with flimsy cover(e.g. SG13) to save cost, even those I hate SG13 due to the flimsy cover.
But Lian Li makes expensive(but high quality cases) so they have no excuse for having poor air ventilation, maybe they decided to skip the air ventilation for GPU for TU100 since the bottom of the case is used for 2x 2.5" SSD/HDDs but imo they still should have placed vent at the bottom considering the lack of air flow in TU100 and most experienced users/gamers would rather skip mounting SSD/HDDs at the bottom in exchange for better air flow.

I don't like doing manual cases mods, and really hope Lian Li can at least put some vent at the bottom of TU100 now since they are still producing and selling them.(better late than never)
And I really hope they don't make the same mistake again, cos lack of air ventilation seems to be common problem amongst Lian Li mATX/ITX cases but it's also a very simple problem and easy to fix it.

I'm still a big Lian Li fan but they'll lose me as a customer forever if they keep up with the ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Hmm do you think it'll be possible to install Fury X in TU100 without mod?
> It's 190mm(7.5") long but the hoses for the built in AIO cooler sticks out, if the hoses are flexible enough then you should you be able to install it without any mod by bending the hoses u-shape but if not then maybe you can have the hoses running inside through the front panel part of the case.


I've been thinking about the same thing myself. its a baller card and everything but i think the bend on the tubing would be too steep and itll probably kink :/

on the other hand, i would strongly recomend that you mod \your tu100 to take a 92mm 10mm thick noctua fan of sorts (at least one) to blow air directly into the gpu regardless of rear exhaus or open fan design. your car WILL thermal throttle. ive removed absolutly everything in my case that isnt pluged in to anything or i dont need, like the front IO, no need for that stuff and it looks messy.
I have a friend with basicly the same build as i had (because i buildt three completly identical systems for me and my friends lol)







i can take some more detailed photos of that and explain what is the best or at least cost effective way to get a better performing TU100 case.


----------



## Myrdal

also, im planning to see if maaaaybe the Noctua NH-L9x65 fits, it says its 5mm too tall, but i might move the psu outwards a little bit to make it fit. think that should solve the heating issue on the cpu, if i can watercool the gpu some way cheap and easy.


----------



## gintama7888

lol get Fury X Myrdal, cos it'll def fit with the mod you mentioned.










I thought about using NH-L9x65 without the fan and have the PSU fan sucking the air from the heatsink but decided to just stick with NH-L9i, cos I don't think L9x65 is that much better than L9i. If you check the actual weight on heatsink, L9i weighs bit more than the L9x65.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> on the other hand, i would strongly recomend that you mod \your tu100 to take a 92mm 10mm thick noctua fan of sorts (at least one) to blow air directly into the gpu regardless of rear exhaus or open fan design. your car WILL thermal throttle. ive removed absolutly everything in my case that isnt pluged in to anything or i dont need, like the front IO, no need for that stuff and it looks messy.


I understand vents at the bottom of the case will improve the GPU temp and the overall case temp significantly, but like I said I'm not a big fan of manual case mods(don't have the right tools and never done it before so its not gonna be easy for me) so I'm gonna try to minimize the heat inside the case instead by using 65W TDP processor at stock speed, use case fan to blow out the hot air, and minimize cabling inside the case by only using one M.2 SSD etc.

Way I see it we really shouldn't have to mod the case for better air ventilation when we have to pay premium for quality high-end cases, it would be awesome IF Lian Li can put the vents at the bottom cos I think they are still manufacturing TU100 cases. But if not, at least don't make the same mistake again in future cos I recall having similar problem with TU200.


----------



## Myrdal

hehe it probably will fit, but im all for team green







and i cant afford a 7k (875$) gpu anyway :/ (thats in norwegian money) 970 is like 3,5k (437$)
im going with that for my next build, more than enough for me.

Hey i know what youre saying. and i totally get it. it was hard for me to, and i totally butchered the first case i modded myself (EVGA Hadron) but i made it work. all you need is a drill and a hole saw drillbit 92mm wide for cutting steel, and a couple of steel drillbits to make holes for the fan (or selftapping screws) you could always ask a local automotiv place, theyll do it for cheap, or a metal fab workshop. they usually doesnt charge you anything for it and can make it really clean and nice.

But i get what you say, for the price point this case comes in at, one expects a sertain degree of "well thought out" stuff like overheating issues and stuff like that. but in LianLis case, i never think they thought about people actually being able to throw a X99 2011 cpu in there and pair it with a (you can probably fit some kind of 980 in there, dont you think??) 980 gpu







thats just insane for that little volume.


----------



## gintama7888

If money wasn't issue then you could fit Xeon E5-2699 v3(18 cores), ASRock X99E-ITX/ac, 32GB Kingston DDR4 ECC RAM etc into TU100.









You probably need to mod the case a bit to fit R9 Fury X, but R9 Nano can easily fit in TU100 without any mod. It should be available soon and its gonna be the best GPU(def faster than GTX970) for TU100 without any mod so you might wanna wait for that.


----------



## Myrdal

If money was no object, id go with the Intel Xeon E5-2699 v3 yes, and that ASRock board for sure! but i just want team green







the Fury might fit fine, but its still.. well.. the underachivers (i like to step on peoples toes) its undoubtedly better than my 760


----------



## gintama7888

I prefer Nvidia too but I'd def go for R9 Radeon Nano over GTX970 Mini if the price different isn't too much, cos its smaller(6" long) and much better/faster than GTX970.


Radeon R9 Nano
Stream Processsors: 3584-4096, 28nm
Texture Units/ROPs: 224-256, 64
Memory: 4GB HBM, 4096bit, 1Gbps
Memory Bandwidth: 512GB/s
TDP: 175W, 8pin

Geforce GTX970 Mini
Stream Processors: 1664, 28nm
Texture Units/ROPs: 104, 56
Memory: 4GB GDDR5, 256bit, 7Gbps
Memory Bandwidth: 224GB/s
TDP: 145W, 2x 6pins (8pin for Mini)

R9 Nano is better than GTX980.
http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R9-Nano-vs-GeForce-GTX-980


----------



## Simmons572

Specs looks promising, but I will wait until I see some benchmarks before I get my hopes up. The card looks pretty though so i look forward to seeing tests done.


----------



## Myrdal

i see the specs, but im not sure. like Simmons ill have to wait for reviews. and not to mention driver support.. heard amd suffers with that lately..

BTW on a completly different note. does anyone else know about any other good itx case threads? like ultra small size like the TU100 series.. the prodigy does most sertanly NOT count


----------



## Six-Strings

You're really asking that here? You're one click away from the SFF-forum.


----------



## Myrdal

i really am... i thought maybe someone here had seen one spesific case that looked cool, the first page is always full of.... uhm, not that great or small cases.. couldve been m-atx cases most of them with that volume. but thaks for the cheerfull comment dude. really great !


----------



## Six-Strings

No offence, really.









I was just indirectly recommending looking a all the 'Owners Club' posts.

But I do agree, most cases look like **** and only the case mods are really, really cool.


----------



## drm8627

you guys think a 980-ti will fit in a tu200? reference cooler ofcourse, nothing fancy


----------



## gintama7888

should fit easily.. cos 980ti = 267mm, and tu200 can support 300mm gpu.
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-tu200


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> No offence, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just indirectly recommending looking a all the 'Owners Club' posts.
> 
> But I do agree, most cases look like **** and only the case mods are really, really cool.


lol I hate the "Club for those with beastly mATX/ITX rigs.", cos they shoulda really made one separately with mATX and ITX.. since mATX ≠ ITX.

maybe I should make a thread called "Club for those with Beastly & Tiny ITX rigs!" since most Corsair ITX cases are bigger than most small m̶o̶u̶n̶t̶a̶i̶n̶s̶ mATX cases.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> lol I hate the "Club for those with beastly mATX/ITX rigs.", cos they shoulda really made one separately with mATX and ITX.. since mATX ≠ ITX.
> 
> maybe I should make a thread called "Club for those with Beastly & Tiny ITX rigs!" since most Corsair ITX cases are bigger than most small m̶o̶u̶n̶t̶a̶i̶n̶s̶ mATX cases.


well there is the uSFF club for those who are peeved at matx/mitx cases that are larger then some mid atx towers


----------



## Carniflex

I was very seriously considering getting a TU-200 as it sure is one damn sweet case. Unfortunately I needed to go a bit larger this time (because of using existing components for budgetary reasons) so just bolted a handle to one of the smallest ATX cases I found

420x420x185 mm, Total weight 12 kg. And not looking quite as sweet as TU-200 is. I just absolutely needed to have 3 HDD's + 2x SSD's and 64 GB of RAM (LGA2011 platform).

However, one day when I have enough funds I will do a TU-200 build. Probably.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> you guys think a 980-ti will fit in a tu200? reference cooler ofcourse, nothing fancy


Fits no problem man. only thing you might not be able to use a rad, i had that problem when i was building my tu200. post some pictures along the way though. we like that!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> lol I hate the "Club for those with beastly mATX/ITX rigs.", cos they shoulda really made one separately with mATX and ITX.. since mATX ≠ ITX.
> 
> maybe I should make a thread called "Club for those with Beastly & Tiny ITX rigs!" since most Corsair ITX cases are bigger than most small m̶o̶u̶n̶t̶a̶i̶n̶s̶ mATX cases.


That is so true, man most itx cases are waaaay to big. like the corsair 250D or what ever, its a atx size case x)


----------



## gintama7888

Still waiting for the case to arrive(~2 weeks to go), but I'm still unsure about the final spec and can use some advice..

umm I'll start with easier ones.
1. DDR3 2400 memory
16GB G.Skill Rijpaws X/Ares/Trident X 2400 - $159/$179/$199
- Ares is my fav cos its shortest, but Ripjaws/Trident will also fit fine and the top heatsink on TridentX can be removed for reduced height.
- TridentX is CL10 and RijpawsX/Ares are CL11.

2. SFX PSU
Silverstone SX600-G/SX500-LG/ST45SF-G - $169/$129/$119
- SX500-LG is my fav cos it should run quieter than other two thanks to 120mm fan.
- SX600/ST45SF-G are 300mm shorter than SX500 but I don't think extra PSU length will cause any trouble, and 500W should be plenty for me since I won't overclock the CPU and probably won't use highend GPU.

3. 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2 or 256GB Samsung SM951 M.2 - $279 or $327
- planning to only have 1x M.2 SSD in the system to minimize the cables, since I have 3x 2TB WD 2.5" external hard drives.
- 500GB should be plenty for me, but 256GB will get filled easily.

4. Noctua NH-L9i or Corsair Hydro H60 - $54 or $99
- leaning towards NH-L9i atm cos its easy to install, won't take much space inside the case, and also cos I don't plan to overclock the CPU.
- but might be worth installing H60 if the overall system/case will be much cooler with H60 cos I'm not gonna mod the case for GPU ventilation.

5. i5 4590S+8GB DDR3+GTX970 or i7 4790S+16GB DDR3+GTX960 - $875 or $887
- leaning towards i7 setup atm.
- I know 4950S+8GB+GTX970 will be much better for 3D, but I hardly play games anymore.

6. i3 4170 now and upgrade or just get i7 4790S?
- buy i7 4790S or get i3 4170 and then upgrade to i7 5775C when it becomes available in near future?
- if I get i7 5775C then I'll probably overclock it a bit(maybe to ~4.0-4.2GHz) since its 65W TDP and unlocked.

At the end it all comes down to $$$(as usual), but having bit of trouble deciding atm.


----------



## Carniflex

Few opinions:
(1) You could get away with cheaper RAM easing the budget a bit for better components where they give more noticeable effect. Considering TU-200 has no window and a cheaper set can go as far as high end set if you are not over-clocking or are not over-clocking much. I.e., 16 GB + 970, for example or i7 + 970.
(2) You can get away with something as low as even 300...350W for that setup as long as you have the needed PCI-e connector for the GFX card. The real power draw for the entire system would be sub 200W with the noted components and if you do not over-clock or over-clock only a little. That said SX500-LG seems quite good bang for buck.
(3) I would go with i5 + 16 GB + 970 - then again it really depends what you would be doing with the PC. Extra RAM and better GFX card can be a advantage in much more than just playing games but the 960 vs 970 difference might be non existing if you are primarily doing, say, we design or programming. The i7 might make sense if what you are doing specifically benefits from the hyper-threading. For generic computer use there is absolutely no difference whatsoever between i3, i5 and i7. Hell, I went from AMD 1055T to i7-3820 which is much larger gap and I do not _feel_ any difference. The difference is ofc there but it is in benchmarks, i7 is about 30% higher GFlops than 1055T (I went for LGA2011 not for the CPU but for the quad channel RAM as I needed 64 GB on tight budget for my stuff).
(4) Cooler - do you really need that low profile? TU-200 is rated for cooler height of up to 80 mm and I suspect 95mm at 2500 rpm would be kind of noticeable. Perhaps you could consider a 120mm one with lower rpm fan, say Sythe Big Shuriken rev B and replace the 120mm slim 2000 rpm fan with proper 25 mm 120 mm fan of no higher than 1600 rpm. I personally would even suggest staying under 1400 rpm. The 120mm fan becomes usually audible at around 1200 rpm. There should be no problem finding a good quiet ~75 cfm fan (the stock 12mm high fan is rated at ~50 cfm). I have this cooler on i7-3820 atm with Arctic Cooling F12 PWM (http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/arctic-f12-pwm.html) on it which is 1350 rpm and 74 cfm - it's quite inaudible, keeps that relatively high TDP CPU at ~65 C under moderate load.


----------



## gintama7888

Thanks for the input, but I'm building ITX system in TU100.









CPU: not sure.. (65W TDP or lower, socket 1150)
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i (got one today)
M/B: Asus Z97i-PLUS
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ares? DDR3 2400
GPU: not sure..
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100 (ordered, should get it in ~2 weeks)
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG?
O/S: MS Windows 7 64bit (got one today)

Still have to wait ~2 weeks to get TU100, but I want to have all the parts ready and run without the case in meanwhile. So I'll probably buy M/B, RAM, SSD, PSU on Monday.
Trying to buy second hand CPU/GPU atm since they are the two most expensive parts and I'm still not sure if I should get 4790S or GTX970 Mini etc, so I don't mind using i3 4170 + GTX650 etc in meanwhile.


----------



## Myrdal

i5 4670k, zotac 970 (the short one), AIO watercooling either to fit the cpu or gpu (get the NZXT bracket for gpu in that case), SX500-LG. and take it down a notch on the ram







btw the NH-L9i suffer a fair bit in this case, its just not enough air going into the system and your cpu will thermal throttle. (personal experiense) so get an AIO, H75 fits no problem. and a Noctua NF12. thats my tips for you. since i got my own system back, i will try out the NZXT bracket on my 760 and the Noctua NH-L9x65 for my cpu. hope that might cure the heatproblem my 760 is having without melting my 4690k...


----------



## drm8627

ok guys. im seriously considering this case.(200)

I have a 4790k and a 980ti and 16gb of ram. 1 SSD, and 1 HDD.
Whats the best psu for this setup plus the case?

What would be the very best cooling solutions for this case?I really like this case , however im worried about airflow. I dont plan on overclocking gpu at all. And since 4790k runs at 4.0 stock I dont think ill need to OC it to get good fps, i just want to make sure my components stay cool with extended gameplay, and dont want to have to replace anything or worry about throttling.
If it means having a slightly loud fan to ensure theres airflow and pressure thats fine. Just dont want it to sound like i have a jet in my room ( no delta fans plz lol)

Anyway any input is appreciated


----------



## Myrdal

Hi mate, if you populate the bottom fan mount with a good quality fan (noctua of sorts) your GPU should be fine.
take out the drive bays as they restric airflow very much and mount your hdd in th optical drive bay and the ssd in the bottom with a velcro patch or something. for your CPU id go with any kind of 140mm AIO watercooling system. Kraken x40 is a solid one. as for the powersupply im not sure, but my rule of thumb is get a quality over quantity. i.e. Gold sertification over more watts. you'll do fine with any 600-700 ish watt powersupply. (a little headroom is always nice.)


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> ok guys. im seriously considering this case.(200)
> 
> I have a 4790k and a 980ti and 16gb of ram. 1 SSD, and 1 HDD.
> Whats the best psu for this setup plus the case?
> 
> What would be the very best cooling solutions for this case?I really like this case , however im worried about airflow. I dont plan on overclocking gpu at all. And since 4790k runs at 4.0 stock I dont think ill need to OC it to get good fps, i just want to make sure my components stay cool with extended gameplay, and dont want to have to replace anything or worry about throttling.
> If it means having a slightly loud fan to ensure theres airflow and pressure thats fine. Just dont want it to sound like i have a jet in my room ( no delta fans plz lol)
> 
> Anyway any input is appreciated


Hey like Mydral said any 600-700W quality PSU should do the job, but I would def get full modular PSU cos you wouldn't want any unnecessary cables inside mATX/ITX case.
e.g. Corsair HX750i or maybe Silverstone SX600-G if you want more space inside the case(i.e. you'll be able to use taller heatsink)


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i5 4670k, zotac 970 (the short one), AIO watercooling either to fit the cpu or gpu (get the NZXT bracket for gpu in that case), SX500-LG. and take it down a notch on the ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw the NH-L9i suffer a fair bit in this case, its just not enough air going into the system and your cpu will thermal throttle. (personal experiense) so get an AIO, H75 fits no problem. and a Noctua NF12. thats my tips for you. since i got my own system back, i will try out the NZXT bracket on my 760 and the Noctua NH-L9x65 for my cpu. hope that might cure the heatproblem my 760 is having without melting my 4690k...


meh, I already bought NH-L9i from shop on Saturday.. but should be ok cos I'm not gonna o/c CPU and use 65W TDP S model i7/i5 unless I end up buying second hand CPU.
Also most of the heat issue on TU100 is probably due to lack of GPU ventilation and I probably won't use high end GPU so hopefully I won't have any heat issue with NH-L9i..

Might buy used i5 4670K, Asus Z97i-PLUS, 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 DDR3, 250GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2, Silverstone ST45SF-G later today if I get confirmation from sellers.


----------



## drm8627

using a reference design gpu might help with temps. blows the heat out the back instead of up into your case.


----------



## gintama7888

yer it would be best to use GPU with exhaust imo too since Lian Li didn't put any vents for GPUs in TU100/TU200..







and reference design might be the best unless you can get something like Asus GTX970 Turbo, https://www.asus.com/au/Graphics_Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5

Unfortunately TU100 users don't have many options for GPU and we can't use the reference design Nvidia GPUs for TU100:
4GB AMD Radeon R9 Fury X - might require minor case mod for the tubes
4GB AMD Radeon Nano - should fit easily but not available yet
4GB Asus/Zotac/Gigabyte GTX970 Mini - Asus one would be my choice cos its shortest and best brand for GPU imo
2GB Asus/EVGA/Gigabyte GTX960 Mini - again I would go for Asus, Gigabyte would be my last pick.
2GB Asus/MSI GTX760 Mini or GTX750/GTX650 with 1 fan.

Ultimate TU100 build(socket 1150):
CPU: Intel i7 4785T(35W TDP) or 4790T(45W TDP)
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i
M/B: Asus Maximus VII Impact
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2933
GPU: 4GB MSI Radeon R9 Fury X
SSD: 512GB Samsung SM951 M.2
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100B
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG or SX600-G

My TU100 build(socket 1150):
CPU: Intel i5 4690K*
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i*
M/B: Asus Z97i-PLUS*
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 2400
GPU: 2GB Asus GTX960 Mini
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2*
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100B*
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
* = bought already

Bought used i5 4690K today but I'm gonna try to trade it for 45W-65W TDP processor while I wait for the case.


----------



## Eric E

Hi,

I'm about to receive my Tu-100, been searching for the right CPU cooler over the internet for the past few days and found your forum I'm going with the 65W i5, so is there a real need for watercooling system? What cooler height should be - 60mm is ok, or little less?


----------



## gintama7888

What cooler are you planning to use? i.e. brand/model
little less than 60mm is probably ideal so you'll have enough gap for heatsink/fan to suck the air in properly.


----------



## Eric E

1. What about stock Intel 1150 cooler? Will it be noisy with 65W CPU? Talking about other options - there are Cooler master, Zalman (58-60mm), but I guess there are no better than Noctua NH-9Li..
2. Regarding GPU heat problem (I will be using ASUS GTX 960 mini) - perhaps it is enough to change stock front Lian-Li 120mm fan into more capable one?


----------



## Myrdal

ill answer you all with this one post









i've had multiple setups in my TU100. the NH-9Li is not good enough for stock clocks if you run a gpu and no extra ventilation in the bottom. it just isnt. and it doesnt matter at all if you use a refenrence design cooler on the gpu. its just not enough air in there. so id try to push as much air as posible into the case with a VERY highend fan in the front. remove the drivebays in the bottom (your gpu WILL starve for air and thermal throttle and posibly even worse) get the fan on the PSU to suck air in through the side or else it will run waay to hot. then you might get away with the NH-9Li but dont get your hopes up guys. it WILL be noisy as fk and tosty as a mofo. ive tried every possible cooler i can imagine, none works good enough exept watercooling the cpu and venting the bottom. but im going to try watercooling the GPU in stead, just need a little bit of cashola to front the project and see how that goes. and put my NH-9Li back in. i wish you all good luck however and im very excited to see your builds. please make your own buildlogs and post links to them here so everybody can read


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i've had multiple setups in my TU100. the NH-9Li is not good enough for stock clocks if you run a gpu and no extra ventilation in the bottom. it just isnt. and it doesnt matter at all if you use a refenrence design cooler on the gpu. its just not enough air in there. so id try to push as much air as posible into the case with a VERY highend fan in the front. remove the drivebays in the bottom (your gpu WILL starve for air and thermal throttle and posibly even worse) get the fan on the PSU to suck air in through the side or else it will run waay to hot. then you might get away with the NH-9Li but dont get your hopes up guys. it WILL be noisy as fk and tosty as a mofo.


I've never used TU100 but I'm pretty sure you are right about that just by looking at the TU100 design(small ITX case and no GPU vent) and from the experience I had with TU200.
NH-9Li is only rated for 65W TDP processors and its shame Noctua doesn't have slightly larger/better heatsink suitable for TU100.








I'm still not sure about the GPU model for my build but worst case I can always change the heatsink to Corsair Hydro Hxx, and maybe also mod the case and put vent at the bottom..

However at this stage I'm trying to find way to run everything at stock without any case mod, and I've come up with two possible solutions.
1. I'll underclock 4690K to ~2.8GHz max, or swap 4690K for 4690S(65W) or 4590T(45W).
2. Use GPU with AIO cooler like R9 Fury X(so not having vent at the bottom of the case won't effect the GPU/overall case temp much) with 45W-65W CPU.

Luckily I found one local dude with i5 4590T(they seem very rare) but do you think it would be worth trading my i5 4690K+cash for this 45W TDP processor?
i5 4690K = 3.5GHz/3.9GHz(88W TDP) vs i5 4590T = 2.0GHz/3.0GHz(45W TDP)
(I can underclock 4690K but I think S or T model will still run cooler at same speed)

p.s. i7 4785T = 2.2GHz/3.2GHz(35W TDP) might be the ultimate CPU for the TU100 case, but they are very very rare and expensive.


----------



## Myrdal

The second option might be the best if you dont want to went the bottom. the NZXT Kraken G10 brakket fitts all Nvidia GPU's with support for almost all AIO liquidcoolers out there. and if you couple that with the lover heat output CPU and the NH-L9i should be good enough, just make sure you push ALOT of air into the case. (PWM controlled fan is a must)

To be honest with you, i dont know all that much about cpus to tell you what you should do, but if you have a 4690k id stick with that and wait for the Noctua NH-L9x65. when it comes out (dont know if it already is or not, but not in my country its not) ill get my hands on one and see what it takes to get it to fit in the TU100. it should be a lot better than the NH-L9i but we'll see


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric E*
> 
> 1. What about stock Intel 1150 cooler? Will it be noisy with 65W CPU? Talking about other options - there are Cooler master, Zalman (58-60mm), but I guess there are no better than Noctua NH-9Li..
> 2. Regarding GPU heat problem (I will be using ASUS GTX 960 mini) - perhaps it is enough to change stock front Lian-Li 120mm fan into more capable one?


That might be very similar to setup I'm planning atm. I'd still use NH-9Li with 65W CPU cos its better(in cooling performance, and also quieter) than the stock super-crap intel heatsink. Asus GTX960 Mini should also run bit cooler than the GTX970 Mini so overall temp might be noticeably better than someone with 84-88W CPU with NH-9Li and GTX970 Mini.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> To be honest with you, i dont know all that much about cpus to tell you what you should do, but if you have a 4690k id stick with that and wait for the Noctua NH-L9x65. when it comes out (dont know if it already is or not, but not in my country its not) ill get my hands on one and see what it takes to get it to fit in the TU100. it should be a lot better than the NH-L9i but we'll see


not sure if you read my previous post regarding NH-L9x65,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> I thought about using NH-L9x65 without the fan and have the PSU fan sucking the air from the heatsink but decided to just stick with NH-L9i, cos I don't think L9x65 is that much better than L9i. If you check the actual weight on heatsink, L9i weighs bit more than the L9x65.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> The second option might be the best if you dont want to went the bottom. the NZXT Kraken G10 brakket fitts all Nvidia GPU's with support for almost all AIO liquidcoolers out there. and if you couple that with the lover heat output CPU and the NH-L9i should be good enough, just make sure you push ALOT of air into the case. (PWM controlled fan is a must)


That might be a great option for me, cos as i mentioned b4 I'm not keen on doing case mod.








I'll def look into that once I get the CPU+RAM+PSU sorted in next couple of days, cos R9 Fury X is bit too expensive and I hardly game now days.. lol

Another option for me would be to wait for i7/i5 5775C/5675C and just use the onboard Iris Pro 6200 GPU(good enough for GTAV at 720p low) but if I'm gonna do that then I could have just used Antec ISK-110 case etc instead, so I rather get proper GPU for TU100..


----------



## Myrdal

oh yeah i read that, i just completly forgot about it. sorry







and you might have to move the psu out a few mm to fit the darn thing to.. so.. ill play around with it when i get one so you dont have to my friend









yeah the fury x is a bit steap... most bang for buck atm is 970, so id shoot for something like that.

i dont think you need an i7 though. cheaper to just go with a i5 and spend some more on gpu horsepower


----------



## gintama7888

Cool, let us know how you go with the Noctua L9x65.

I've ordered 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 2400 and Silverstone SX500-LG so I just need to wait for the case to arrive(hopefully with 10days) and decide on GPU.
Meanwhile I'm still gonna try to trade my 4690K for 45-65W TDP i7/i5







but I'll probably just buy Asus GTX960 Mini or Asus GT730(no fan) unless I can get second hand GPU for the case.

edit: actually I'm gonna go for Gigabyte GTX960 Mini instead of Asus GTX960 Mini after watching this review(cos its quieter), 



Asus card isn't actually shorter(shifty Asus) but it's got backplate and also run bit cooler than the Gigabyte, but Gigabyte one runs bit quieter and it's also $20 cheaper.

Btw anyone tried aftermarket GPU coolers on TU100? http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-mono-plus.html
Accelero Mono Plus can easily support GTX970/960/760 etc(cos its rated 200W TDP and GTX970 is only 145W TDP) and hopefully make the system cooler and quieter.








Not sure if Mono Plus can fit in TU100(due to heatsink/fan height) but Twin Turbo 3 model should be perfect for TU200. http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-twin-turbo-iii.html

Also I've seen heaps of used GTX980Ti(inc models with aftermarket heatsink) for sale but haven't seen any used Fury X for sale, but I wouldn't mind finding out if Fury X can fit in TU100 without any case mod cos GPU tubing on the card looks flexible.


----------



## Eric E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> edit: actually I'm gonna go for Gigabyte GTX960 Mini instead of Asus GTX960 Mini after watching this review(cos its quieter),
> 
> 
> 
> Asus card isn't actually shorter(shifty Asus) but it's got backplate and also run bit cooler than the Gigabyte, but Gigabyte one runs bit quieter and it's also $20 cheaper.


Just before logging here I've ordered ASUS 960 mini.. Ok, we'll see about the noise.

Next thing - today I received my Lian Li PC-TU100B, and it comes kind'a modified - with additionally perforated side panel. Hope this will help to keep lower temperatures inside.


----------



## Six-Strings

I'm getting mine tomorrow as well, but with a Gigabyte GTX 960.

You guys got me worried about noise, but TekSyndicate have built one with 760, which eats more juice, and a 450w PSU, and they report the thing to be 'whisper quiet':
https://teksyndicate.com/videos/colugo-our-new-itx-gamingediting-rig-build-video

They're also using a full fledged 3,5" HDD and a more power-hungry CPU. I reckon an i5-s and a 960 should be absolutely fine.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric E*
> 
> Just before logging here I've ordered ASUS 960 mini.. Ok, we'll see about the noise.
> 
> Next thing - today I received my Lian Li PC-TU100B, and it comes kind'a modified - with additionally perforated side panel. Hope this will help to keep lower temperatures inside.


Oo nice, yer that will def help with the temp.. at least little bit. Mine better have that side panel too otherwise I'm gonna be super pissed off.









Noise on Asus GTX960 Mini shouldn't be too bad, although they could have used older design heatsink and cheaper fan combo for more profit. I just got annoyed when I found out that Asus and Gigabyte cards are identical in length cos I thought Asus had better PCB design to produce smaller card when I compared them through product spec page.


----------



## Eric E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I reckon an i5-s and a 960 should be absolutely fine.


And i3 + 750Ti would be perfect







I agree, i5S and 960 should do fine - I'm going to find that out soon


----------



## Origondoo

Hi everyone,

I'm going to officially join the club today evening, by posting the pics of my TU 200 build (fully custom water cooled







).

Just wanted to say:

If you plan to improve the look the design of the case, then think about the possibility of drill out the rivets and replace them by those type of screws:



In my case I also changed the feet of the case to have a less vibration transmission to the desk and so lowering the noise coming from the system.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric E*
> 
> And i3 + 750Ti would be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i5S and 960 should do fine - I'm going to find that out soon


That's the build I was planning earlier this year (look for 'Scrapyard warrior'), but two of the ebay-seller renegged, so I'm going with a little more oomph.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric E*
> 
> And i3 + 750Ti would be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, i5S and 960 should do fine - I'm going to find that out soon


Post your load temps during games cos you probably have the lowest CPU/GPU temp on forum with stock TU100 since you have 65W CPU and the new side panel.








See if you can beat i3+GTX650 in Lian Li PC-Q07.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> I'm going to officially join the club today evening, by posting the pics of my TU 200 build (fully custom water cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> If you plan to improve the look the design of the case, then think about the possibility of drill out the rivets and replace them by those type of screws:
> 
> In my case I also changed the feet of the case to have a less vibration transmission to the desk and so lowering the noise coming from the system.


Cool, I might change the feet too if its easy.


----------



## Origondoo

So as I already have written before, here the pics of my Lian Li PC-TU200:

The temps after 2 hours of BF4 are good for that little rad space:
CPU i7-4790k (4.4 Ghz @ 1.15V) max. 62°C
GPU GTX 970 @ 1473Mhz (no voltage increase) max. 52°C







Still need to optimize the airflow (mainly improve the exaust). While during the long heavy sessions the upper area of the case heats up to 47°C and the PSU intake up to 40°C.


----------



## Myrdal

Looks really good mate!


----------



## Eric E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*


Please forgive my ignorance, but what kind of s**t is this?







Does it produce quality alcohol?







I really dont know what it is, but it looks georgous..


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Looks really good mate!


Thanks.
I thinks it was a good outcome for my very first water cooling try


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric E*
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance, but what kind of s**t is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it produce quality alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont know what it is, but it looks georgous..


Well, there are several things coming together.
1. the tube is full with finger prints on it (still need to clean it up a bit)
2. the yellowish touch I think comes from the rads (even I flushed them already).
3. The mix I use is Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra. Which smells strongly like alcohol. And from the touch it feels greasy.

So in the end I think all those thinks leads to that kind of look.


----------



## Myrdal

i am just curious though, why not use a bay-res combo unit and keep the stock psu placing? not hating, just wondering


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i am just curious though, why not use a bay-res combo unit and keep the stock psu placing? not hating, just wondering


I also thought about that but I wanted to place the Aquaero 5 XT in there, but then I decided to go for Aquaero 5 LT and add additional 80mm rad to slightly improve the temps. wanted something different in the end. Somehow I do not like the originally foreseen PSU placement.

In the end I wanted a tube res, full ddc pump. and max rad space I can have.
In the next future (6 month maximum) I will either rebuild it completely new, optimizing the things, or I will go for CL S3, but keeping this one for some living room PC. Just like the desing of the case (kind a subwoofer







)

I don't know if it's visible from the pics but I manages to get the flowmeter from Aquacomputer (right after the pump under the GPU) in there as well as the Aquaero 5 LT (right above the MB).

But still not figured out where to place the Aquacomputer filter, Just can't find the right place after the Monsta with good accessibility.

Also the place on the back side of the main board tray could / should be used for the SSD placement. Cable management is also the point were I need to improve.

But the most important things is that I got it run for the first step, taking a lot of lernings with me.


----------



## gintama7888

man that custom AIO cooler setup on TU200 looks cool, would be mad if it was possible to do that on TU100.









I made the list of CPU cooling option for TU100.
Noctua NH-L9i - fits fine without any mod, but heatsink/fan is only rated 65W TDP so don't overclock, still bit cooler/quieter than stock crappy Intel heatsink/fan
Noctua L9x65 - should fit if you use it without the fan(but not much space between the heatsink/PSU) and have the PSU fan facing the CPU. not sure if its better than NH-L9i with the fan cos heatsink weighs big less than L9i
Thermalright AXP-200 - should fit(but not much space between the heatsink/PSU), don't use tall RAM with this heatsink
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B - should fit(but not much space between the heatsink/PSU), don't use tall RAM with this heatsink
Corsair Hydro H75 - can fit if you remove the case fan filter and use only one fan(but not much space between radiator+fan/mobo) and you can't have the radiator hose facing the GPU.
Corsair Hydro H55/60 - should fit but the radiator is 2mm thicker than the one in H75.

boo, looks like I might not join the TU100 club after all cos I just got informed that ETA for TU100 is end of Aug(original ETA was early Aug).







so I might just build the system in Antec ISK-110 first now then maybe upgrade the CPU to 5775C/5765C or get TU100 or DAN-A4(also from Lian Li but much better than TU100) etc later.


----------



## Myrdal

dude, no! you have to stay in there! dont leave us brother, we've come to like you! :/ the wait is well worth it, i promise !


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> man that custom AIO cooler setup on TU200 looks cool, would be mad if it was possible to do that on TU100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the list of CPU cooling option for TU100.
> Noctua NH-L9i - fits fine without any mod, but heatsink/fan is only rated 65W TDP so don't overclock, still bit cooler/quieter than stock crappy Intel heatsink/fan
> Noctua L9x65 - should fit if you use it without the fan(but not much space between the heatsink/PSU) and have the PSU fan facing the CPU. not sure if its better than NH-L9i with the fan cos heatsink weighs big less than L9i
> Thermalright AXP-200 - should fit(but not much space between the heatsink/PSU), don't use tall RAM with this heatsink
> Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B - should fit(but not much space between the heatsink/PSU), don't use tall RAM with this heatsink
> Corsair Hydro H75 - can fit if you remove the case fan filter and use only one fan(but not much space between radiator+fan/mobo) and you can't have the radiator hose facing the GPU.
> Corsair Hydro H55/60 - should fit but the radiator is 2mm thicker than the one in H75.
> 
> boo, looks like I might not join the TU100 club after all cos I just got informed that ETA for TU100 is end of Aug(original ETA was early Aug).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I might just build the system in Antec ISK-110 first now then maybe upgrade the CPU to 5775C/5765C or get TU100 or DAN-A4(also from Lian Li but much better than TU100) etc later.


Just skimmed through the thread, but is this somewhat of a "definitive" list of heatsink options for the TU100? Really, really looking to downsize, and want to do something more interesting than a laptop, so giving a TU100 build a hard look. However, I'd be going the AMD route with a 7870k jockeying a Gigabyte F2A88XN-WIFI. I'd want to overclock as much as possible, but extremely concerned about controlling thermals for the APU and mosfets. If I didn't use the APU IGP, I would throw in an EVGA GTX 750Ti, so GPU thermals wouldn't be a problem. even in the TU100.


----------



## Myrdal

Welcome to the brotherhood man. ill breef you on thermals of this case, if you have a cpu that runs hot most of the time you should watercool it. (there is room) if you are planning to run a gpu, remove the drive bays (you pretty much have no option as the card will starve for air) if you plan to overclock that gpu, you HAVE to went the bottom some how (read my or any other tu owners builds for tips) the noctua 92mm 10mm thick fan fits no problem under there. and it betters the thermals of the case a lot. if you have any direct question dont hesitate to pm any of us







theres many guys on here with a lot more knowlage regarding thermals than me, but im sort of playing around with different stuff right now to find the definetive solution for this case.

and i can with all my heart recomend this case, if you want to travel light with a lot of horsepower, this is the perfect TRUE ITX case.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> dude, no! you have to stay in there! dont leave us brother, we've come to like you! :/ the wait is well worth it, i promise !


Hey, I got the refund from local PC store cos they originally told me it would only take ~3-4 weeks to get the case(I confirmed several times) and that was 2+ weeks ago.
I might still get the Lian Li PC-TU100 case when the local distributor get them in stock ~5 weeks from now.. but by then there might be other options like Silverstone ML06-E(small but low profile GPU only) or Dan A4, etc.

I have Thermaltake V1 ITX case but don't really like it cos its big and bit flimsy, so I'm gonna get Antec ISK-110 if I can trade 4690K(88W) for 4590T(45W).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Just skimmed through the thread, but is this somewhat of a "definitive" list of heatsink options for the TU100? Really, really looking to downsize, and want to do something more interesting than a laptop, so giving a TU100 build a hard look. However, I'd be going the AMD route with a 7870k jockeying a Gigabyte F2A88XN-WIFI. I'd want to overclock as much as possible, but extremely concerned about controlling thermals for the APU and mosfets. If I didn't use the APU IGP, I would throw in an EVGA GTX 750Ti, so GPU thermals wouldn't be a problem. even in the TU100.


If you want to overclock the CPU then Corsair Hydro H75 is probably best bet.


----------



## btupsx

Thanks for the input guys, and excited about the prospect of the build. Torn between the TU-100 and the TU-200, as the 200 seems to be generally unavailable, but nearly all of my existing parts would install in it (PSU, RAM, HDDs, fans, et). On the other hand, the 100 is readily available, and is more the size footprint I am looking for, but requires all new parts, for the most part.

I'm leaning towards the Noctua L9x65, but it seems it doesn't have enough clearance from the PSU? The Hydro H75 or Thermalright AXP-200 would be next choices, but worried about the H75 when carrying on planes.... I'd imagine security would frown upon an AIO.









I personally would think the 750Ti would be fine, as it uses so little power; even under high load, the heatsink is never uncomfortable to touch. I'd only be using it for compute tasks anyway.


----------



## gintama7888

I would def go for TU100 over TU200 unless you are planning to use GTX980Ti etc. TU200 is older than TU100 and looks like all new TU100 should come with the side panels with extra vents for the GPU. One thing I didn't like about TU200(beside the high case temp) was that there so much empty space inside the case(same reason I didn't like PC-V358).
Anyway it kinda pisses me off cos you can just buy TU100 anytime you want.. cos I'll have to wait ~5 weeks for the local Lian Li distributor to get them.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> I would def go for TU100 over TU200 unless you are planning to use GTX980Ti etc. TU200 is older than TU100 and looks like all new TU100 should come with the side panels with extra vents for the GPU. One thing I didn't like about TU200(beside the high case temp) was that there so much empty space inside the case(same reason I didn't like PC-V358).
> Anyway it kinda pisses me off cos you can just buy TU100 anytime you want.. cos I'll have to wait ~5 weeks for the local Lian Li distributor to get them.


What about other distributors?
At least here in Germany on Amazon there are some available.


----------



## gintama7888

There's only one distributor for Lian Li cases, and couldn't find any in Amazon/Ebay etc. But I wouldn't risk buying old TU100 model(without the extra vents on side panel for GPU) cos that's gonna be a big plus for me since I wasn't planning to mod the case.

Anyway I might try to build a system in ISK110 first once I sell 4690K and buy 4690S etc, then get maybe TU100 or ML06-E(depends on ETA).


----------



## safiram1730

hii guys...i'm planning to start my first 'truly' itx rig by using this pctu 100,but i wonder the newly sx 500-lg can fit in here instead of sfx 450w-g...not going to put extreme setup,just normal aircool simple htpc rig.

here's my initial setup:

i3 4150
giga h97n-wifi
2x8gb adata xpg 2133mhz
plextor m5pro 256gb
wd 1tb 2.5
palit gtx750ti storm oc 2gb / zotac gtx 960.....both is single card gc
http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2253 http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-960/product/gtx-960/detail/geforce-gtx-960-zt-90310-10m.html
sfx 450w gold or sx500-lg (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527)

i already have all above except gpu and psu...gpu is straightforward no issue as either one can fit...problem is can sx 500-lg fits? or i have no choice need to use sfx 450w?

really appreciate if u guys can help me.

p/s i assume stock intel hsf is adequate for i3,no need third part hsf.


----------



## Six-Strings

Why do you think you need 500w for an i3 / 750 ti?


----------



## safiram1730

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Why do you think you need 500w for an i3 / 750 ti?


oh forgot to clarify,i want modular psu for better cable management,plus i already have silverstone pp05-e slim cable laying around...since i have it n want to buy sfx psu,why not buy modular one.

as for 450w or 500w, i thought 450w got whining issue n i assume 500w is better since it got larger fan...better for future in case want to upgrade to higher wattage gpu


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safiram1730*
> 
> i already have all above except gpu and psu...gpu is straightforward no issue as either one can fit...problem is can sx 500-lg fits? or i have no choice need to use sfx 450w?
> 
> really appreciate if u guys can help me.
> 
> p/s i assume stock intel hsf is adequate for i3,no need third part hsf.


I'd go for SX500-LG over ST45SF-G too cos the price is only ~$10 and SX500-LG's will be quieter thanks to 120mm fan. FYI it will fit fine in TU100 cos the case can support SFX-L PSU.
Stock crap intel hsf should be fine for i3 but it will run bit cooler and quieter if you use Noctua NH-L9i instead.

I have a good news for TU100 owners, you should be able to purchase additionally perforated side panel if you contact your local Lian Li distributor(not sure about the price tho but it shouldn't be too expensive), and it should help with the GPU and overall case temp unless you already modded the case like Myrdal.
I was also told that Lian Li will be introducing ATX version of TU100/TU200 called TU300 in near future.

I think it would be awesome IF Lian Li improved the TU100 by making some minor changes and called it PC-TU110 etc cos I think TU100 is a great ITX case and more people would buy it if they improved the thermal and also made it R9 Fury X compatible out of the box.
#1. remove the optical drive bay cos people don't really need one, and also make the case bit shorter if possible.
#2. remove the handle at the top(I know its the trade mark of TU100/200 and its handy) but I think most people would be prefer smaller size and better thermal.
#2. have exhaust vents at the top of the case and optional 2x 120-140mm fans(no filter needed). this(+new side panel with GPU vents) should solve all the thermal issue on TU100 imo.
#3. increase the GPU vents on new side panel if possible.








#4. increase the small gap at the bottom of the case for usb connection cables, therefore slightly longer GPU can be used. i.e. we'll be able to install R9 Fury X without any case mod if this space was slightly larger.








5. lastly, also add vent at the bottom of the case if possible, and maybe option to install case fans instead 2.5" drives(like Myrdal's modded case).








#1 and #2 should reduce the TU100 production cost, and #1 might slightly improve the overall look of TU100.
#3 probably won't be necessary if they added vents/fan on both top and bottom of the case.

Exhaust vents/fan on top of the case + new additionally perforated side panel should completely solve thermal issues on TU100, but if we'll be able to overclock CPU/GPU without any problem if we also had vents/fan at the bottom of the case.

I'm gonna purchase TU100 when it becomes available locally(end of Aug) but I would upgrade the case to TU110 again if Lian Li actually released the improved version of TU100. I'll just sell the TU100 and lose ~$40-$50 to buy new and better one.


----------



## Myrdal

Wow, gintama7888 what you posted right there you should email to lian li. im not joking, id buy a tu110 in a heartbeat if it was slightly better than it is right now!


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> #2. remove the handle at the top(I know its the trade mark of TU100/200 and its handy) but I think most people would be prefer smaller size and better thermal.


TBH the handle would be the main reason for me to buy one. There is a lot of good ITX cases without handle (including a number of these from Lian Li) out there but the ones with handle are far far less common. That said it might not hurt to have a handle free version for people who for some reason really really do not want to have a handle on this case.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> TBH the handle would be the main reason for me to buy one. There is a lot of good ITX cases without handle (including a number of these from Lian Li) out there but the ones with handle are far far less common. That said it might not hurt to have a handle free version for people who for some reason really really do not want to have a handle on this case.


Agree 100. The handle is one of THE primary reasons I'm looking at the TU-100.


----------



## Myrdal

they can implement the handle and still have room for fans no problem though. winwin


----------



## Six-Strings

So mine arrived yesterday, and I'm glad to say that it works perfectly fine with a 960 / Core i5-4460s.

50 cm away from my head, with the vented side pointing at me, I barely hear anything. Whilst gaming, it's audible but definitely not loud.

Could not be happier with the computer, though I have to re-open it to do some proper cable management now.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> So mine arrived yesterday, and I'm glad to say that it works perfectly fine with a 960 / Core i5-4460s.
> 
> 50 cm away from my head, with the vented side pointing at me, I barely hear anything. Whilst gaming, it's audible but definitely not loud.
> 
> Could not be happier with the computer, though I have to re-open it to do some proper cable management now.


Check out my thread for pictures of how ive done it for optimal airflow


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Wow, gintama7888 what you posted right there you should email to lian li. im not joking, id buy a tu110 in a heartbeat if it was slightly better than it is right now!


Yer guess I should, since they might listen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> TBH the handle would be the main reason for me to buy one. There is a lot of good ITX cases without handle (including a number of these from Lian Li) out there but the ones with handle are far far less common. That said it might not hurt to have a handle free version for people who for some reason really really do not want to have a handle on this case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Agree 100. The handle is one of THE primary reasons I'm looking at the TU-100.


That's totally understandable, I like the handle too but personally prefer case with better thermal.
But I think you are right, it's probably better to leave the handle cos otherwise it won't be TUxxx.

Ok how about this for upgraded version of TU100? lets call it TU100X.








#1. Improved GPU support(now support R9 Fury X and other slightly longer GPUs) by increasing the small gap at the bottom of the case for usb connection.

#2. Improved side panel for better air flow(GPU cold air intake).

#3. No optical drive, but supports additional 1-2x 2.5" SSD/HDD or 120-140mm fan instead.
#4. Improved thermal, should be slightly better due to new side panel(but the case will probably still get hot with 4790K+GTX970 etc)
The case will need exhaust vents(+fan) to improve the thermal noticeably. I think having exhaust vents at the top of the case would be best option since GPU should be able to pull some cold air through new side panel.
- add some vents at the top of the case to expel the hot air, cos hot air will rise above(if possible have option to attach fan, i.e. #3).
- or add some vents at the bottom of the case intake cold air for GPU(if possible have option to attach 1-2x 80mm fans instead of SSD/HDD).
- or add some extra vents on the side panel(next to the PSU vents) and attach 80mm fan to the side panel.


----------



## Myrdal

i have a proposal,
#1. remove the inner "shell" if you like in the front, and bolt fans/rads directly through the front pannel with counter sunk screws for better room inside. that will give better room for the gpu size aswell. remove the front IO as i see absolutly no point in having it there. (or at least make it a standard sized hex screw so its easy to remove ffs -_- )

2# remove the optical drive slot completly and went the top in such a way that you can mount two 92mm fans there or at least on 140.

3# extend the space behind the mobo by 1cm to be able to have SSDs mounted on the back of the sidepannel on that side to remove everything thats not needed in the "airflow area" and absolutly no need for a HDD in this case, 500gb ssd is like.. nothing these days









and all the once you mentioned gintama7888


----------



## drm8627

figured you guys might want to see this (go to 4:49)


----------



## Carniflex

I really like the design of the case as well, btw. Handle is just the cherry on top making it as obvious choice if one is looking for a portable case.

As far as vents on top go - while the case could use more airflow I really would rather not. Reason being that if you have to go through rain with the case for a little bit rain would get into the case through top vent. I have been carrying around a desktop case with me now for about 6 years through 4 iterations of the case. Vent on top = bad ise was one of the first lessons I learned. Second being shortly thereafter that screws are bad and rivets good if you are exposed to a lot of vibration during transport. Side vents are a lot more forgiving and getting a good fan there would do miracles to the GFX card temperatures, only downside being that perforated side panel lets the sound out which can be an issue if the GFX card is particularly bad howler or one is using the stock heatsink on CPU.

Handle can be added to any case for less than 5 bucks easily.

That is 3.2 EUR for the handle and about 1 EUR for bolts and nuts. But not everyone is into case modding, even light one as it is and TU-200 is really sweet case. I'm for one quite interested what kind of case would be the ATX size be if Lian Li really does one. Although to be fair if I would be building a portable system from scratch I would probably go with mATX instead. On the other hand with smart component placement ATX can be only marginally larger than mATX.


----------



## drm8627

if i threw a stock cooler in with the 4790k, and used a reference design 980ti gpu, and used some heavy duty intake fans, would my temps be alright? I dont plan to OC anything. Just do some twitch streaming and gaming.

If i wanted cooler temps what would be a good cpu cooler for this case? without getting super fancy , or having to mod anything.


----------



## Myrdal

uhm, if youre talking about the TU200, then yes you should be alright. but no 980 card will fit the TU100 im affraid. Go Noctua wherever youre going to have a fan. but the stock intel heatsinck is... how can i say this? not exactly made for these sort of work environment. should look into something more durable. gintama7888 has got you covered there, he seems very knowlageable about coolers


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> if i threw a stock cooler in with the 4790k, and used a reference design 980ti gpu, and used some heavy duty intake fans, would my temps be alright? I dont plan to OC anything. Just do some twitch streaming and gaming.
> 
> If i wanted cooler temps what would be a good cpu cooler for this case? without getting super fancy , or having to mod anything.


Sythe Big Shuriken Rev B is a good budget option. I would personally replace the stock slim fan with something with lower rpm and 25 mm thickness. Tu-200 should have sufficient clearance for that with it supporting up to 80mm high coolers. I'm running that cooler myself with Arctic Cooling F12 PWM 1350 rpm fan (~75 cfm, very quiet even at full speed) on [email protected] and it tops out at about 65 C. But it should be ok with the stock fan as well (up to 2000 rpm, ~50 cfm), just a bit more noisy.

I would certainly suggest some "heavy duty intake" as that is basically responsible for the airflow of the entire case (presumably it being stronger than the PSU fan for exhaust). If you are going with something above 1600 rpm for the 140mm fan I would suggest considering also some kind of fan controller, as it can be quite audible. Say, for example AeroCool Sharkoon series has some options capable of pushing ~100 cfm at 1600 rpm and with pretty decent static pressure. You will hear them at 1600 rpm though, thats for sure. Or something in the range of ~75 cfm should be possible with substantially smaller noise and with airflow the difference between some airflow and no airflow is very dramatic, but the difference between medium and high airflow is close to negligible often.


----------



## Six-Strings

Will replacing the stock case fan with a noctua one do anything? And what's a cheap option for an ODD? I don't think I'd really need one, but I still like the option of having one just in case.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> As far as vents on top go - while the case could use more airflow I really would rather not. Reason being that if you have to go through rain with the case for a little bit rain would get into the case through top vent. I have been carrying around a desktop case with me now for about 6 years through 4 iterations of the case. Vent on top = bad ise was one of the first lessons I learned. Second being shortly thereafter that screws are bad and rivets good if you are exposed to a lot of vibration during transport. Side vents are a lot more forgiving and getting a good fan there would do miracles to the GFX card temperatures, only downside being that perforated side panel lets the sound out which can be an issue if the GFX card is particularly bad howler or one is using the stock heatsink on CPU.


You could always cover the case with jacket during rain tho, anyway you probably won't like TU300(ATX version of TU200) cos that comes with vents around the handle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> if i threw a stock cooler in with the 4790k, and used a reference design 980ti gpu, and used some heavy duty intake fans, would my temps be alright? I dont plan to OC anything. Just do some twitch streaming and gaming.
> 
> If i wanted cooler temps what would be a good cpu cooler for this case? without getting super fancy , or having to mod anything.


You don't want to use stock intel heatsink when you can afford i7 and 980ti, cos stock intel hsf = crap








I used Noctua heatsink on Lian Li TU200/A04/T60 etc but decide to use stock heatsink on 4670K in Antec Gaming One ATX case(didn't use case fan) and cos I wasn't planning to overclock. But 4670K overheated all the time and sometimes even crashed on hot day so I ran underclocked until I replaced the heatsink to Noctua. Stock Intel heatsink seem to also bend the mobo, its noticeable on ITX mobo so I even remember taking the photo ages ago.
Also Intel i7 NUC(28W) = biggest POS cos it runs very hot/loud all the time thanks to inadequate heatsink, even the i5 NUC(15W) can be get pretty hot and noisy during load unlike all other 15W NUC sized bareborn from MSI/Gigabyte/Asus etc.








Intel makes best processors but they also make the worst heatsinks in the world imo.








p.s. get 4790S(65W)+Fury X+TU100 instead of 4790K(88W)+980Ti+TU200 cos it'll be much cooler.. 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Will replacing the stock case fan with a noctua one do anything? And what's a cheap option for an ODD? I don't think I'd really need one, but I still like the option of having one just in case.


You could replace the stock fan on N9-Li to NF-A9 PWM but probably not worth it cos the difference isn't that noticeable and its not cheap.
I think only Silverstone makes slim ODD but they are still expensive.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> You could always cover the case with jacket during rain tho, anyway you probably won't like TU300(ATX version of TU200) cos that comes with vents around the handle.


I can live with vents on top if I have to







There is indeed always possible to put something on these. Previous iteration of my portable case had a vent on top - which I covered with a piece of plexi held in place with two sided tape. Plus Lian Li - as they usually thing their cases through very well - might already offer some kind of covering option for these.

What is lacking from TU-100/200 lineup is in my opinion a mATX version. Sure, ATX would be nice also, but mATX can be made 80 mm smaller if following a similar layout as the TU100/200. Before I went with my current case I was planning to do a fully custom one for mATX.

That was until I got a price quote for laser cutting it >.< Let's just say it was a bit outside of my budget which I had in mind. The case was ~23 L, approx 250x250x400mm, similar to the TU-200 in that sense that it had just one fan for airflow and it's essentially a "wind tunnel" layout - air goes in from the front and comes out from the back. I was just planning to use a 200mm fan for it instead of 140mm. If I remember correct it had space for 3x or 5x 3.5'' HDD plus 3x 2.5 SSD. Weight was ~4 kg, material was 2mm aluminium.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> You could always cover the case with jacket during rain tho, anyway you probably won't like TU300(ATX version of TU200) cos that comes with vents around the handle.
> You don't want to use stock intel heatsink when you can afford i7 and 980ti, cos stock intel hsf = crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Noctua heatsink on Lian Li TU200/A04/T60 etc but decide to use stock heatsink on 4670K in Antec Gaming One ATX case(didn't use case fan) and cos I wasn't planning to overclock. But 4670K overheated all the time and sometimes even crashed on hot day so I ran underclocked until I replaced the heatsink to Noctua. Stock Intel heatsink seem to also bend the mobo, its noticeable on ITX mobo so I even remember taking the photo ages ago.
> Also Intel i7 NUC(28W) = biggest POS cos it runs very hot/loud all the time thanks to inadequate heatsink, even the i5 NUC(15W) can be get pretty hot and noisy during load unlike all other 15W NUC sized bareborn from MSI/Gigabyte/Asus etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel makes best processors but they also make the worst heatsinks in the world imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. get 4790S(65W)+Fury X+TU100 instead of 4790K(88W)+980Ti+TU200 cos it'll be much cooler..
> 
> 
> 
> You could replace the stock fan on N9-Li to NF-A9 PWM but probably not worth it cos the difference isn't that noticeable and its not cheap.
> I think only Silverstone makes slim ODD but they are still expensive.


I was asking about the case fan, not the CPU fan.


----------



## Simmons572

Silly question, but does anyone know if there are any Lian Li Hardware Reps here on OCN? I am strongly considering picking up the TU100B, but I want to mod in a side panel window. My concern is botching the panel, so I want to make sure I will be able to get a new sidepanel, in case the worst happens.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Silly question, but does anyone know if there are any Lian Li Hardware Reps here on OCN? I am strongly considering picking up the TU100B, but I want to mod in a side panel window. My concern is botching the panel, so I want to make sure I will be able to get a new sidepanel, in case the worst happens.


I believe KipH might be associated with Lian Li. Not 100% sure from top of my head.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i have a proposal,
> #1. remove the inner "shell" if you like in the front, and bolt fans/rads directly through the front pannel with counter sunk screws for better room inside. that will give better room for the gpu size aswell. remove the front IO as i see absolutly no point in having it there. (or at least make it a standard sized hex screw so its easy to remove ffs -_- )
> 
> 2# remove the optical drive slot completly and went the top in such a way that you can mount two 92mm fans there or at least on 140.
> 
> 3# extend the space behind the mobo by 1cm to be able to have SSDs mounted on the back of the sidepannel on that side to remove everything thats not needed in the "airflow area" and absolutly no need for a HDD in this case, 500gb ssd is like.. nothing these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all the once you mentioned gintama7888


That's good idea, TU100 should be able to support slightly longer GPU considering its depth 252mm, but removing the whole inner might effect the rigidity of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> What is lacking from TU-100/200 lineup is in my opinion a mATX version.


TU200 is mATX.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I was asking about the case fan, not the CPU fan.


Noctua makes best fans, get NF-A14 IP67 PWM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Silly question, but does anyone know if there are any Lian Li Hardware Reps here on OCN? I am strongly considering picking up the TU100B, but I want to mod in a side panel window. My concern is botching the panel, so I want to make sure I will be able to get a new sidepanel, in case the worst happens.


I don't think there are any Lian Li reps on hardware forum cos they don't even seem to have own forum, Lian Li section on Tweaktown forum = Lian Li's offical forum? lol
So it's probably best to confirm the side panel with the local Lian Li distributor/reseller, or just email Lian Li directly.

Anyway bought all the parts for TU100, my final spec:
CPU: Intel i7 4790S
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i
M/B: Asus Z97i-PLUS
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3 2400
GPU: Asus GTX670 DC Mini
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2
HDD: 2TB WD Passport + 2x 2TB WD Elements (external)
ODD: Samsung SE-208W (external)
CASE: Thermaltake V1 (temp case)
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
LED: 28" Samsung U28D590D


I have still have to wait another ~3 weeks for TU100..







so I might get 500GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2 or 256GB/512GB Samsung SM951 M.2 to replace 250GB Samsung 850 EVO M.2.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> TU200 is mATX.


I am fairly certain it is only ITX.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I am fairly certain it is only ITX.


lol doh!!! my mistake, you are right.. had one 3+ years ago but for some reason I thought it was mATX(probably cos TU200 had ATX size foot print).









Replaced TU200 after ~month cos it ran too hot with 7970. Then got Silverstone SG05(ITX)+Thermalright AXP-140(only kept it for ~week cos didn't like the flimsy case) but replaced it with Lian Li PC-A04(mATX)+Noctua NH-C12P(without the fan). Didn't keep A04 for long cos it had big foot print(longer than most ATX case) and also ran hot.








Think I ended up buying Lian Li PC-T60+Noctua NH-C12P SE12+GTX580 Matrix cos I got sick of thermal issue, at least kept T60 for a while cos I got NH-D14 heatsink later.


----------



## drm8627

is it possible to fit a fury x, and a h60 for the cpu , along with one more intake fan of some sort for the other components into the tu 100 without cutting it up?
i could just use ssds and tape them somewhere if i needed to take the drive bays out.

REALLY love the lian li tu series.DEFINITELY want to build in it , however, i also want to make sure I can use high end components, and keep them cool.
i will be building my new system very soon, so im making some last minute decisions.

EDIT: If the need be i can do some cutting, but ill have to take it to someone because i dont have the tools, or the experience and i dont want to muck it up.

Im hoping if i get a watercooled gpu, and water cool the cpu, the rest of my hardware should be safe from wearing out from heat. ( harddrives, mobo, and ram)

I would be willing to let the extra intake go, and do a push pull orientation for the h60 , if that would add some airflow for the other components, if it would fit lol.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> is it possible to fit a fury x, and a h60 for the cpu , along with one more intake fan of some sort for the other components into the tu 100 without cutting it up?
> i could just use ssds and tape them somewhere if i needed to take the drive bays out.
> 
> REALLY love the lian li tu series.DEFINITELY want to build in it , however, i also want to make sure I can use high end components, and keep them cool.
> i will be building my new system very soon, so im making some last minute decisions.
> 
> EDIT: If the need be i can do some cutting, but ill have to take it to someone because i dont have the tools, or the experience and i dont want to muck it up.
> 
> Im hoping if i get a watercooled gpu, and water cool the cpu, the rest of my hardware should be safe from wearing out from heat. ( harddrives, mobo, and ram)
> 
> I would be willing to let the extra intake go, and do a push pull orientation for the h60 , if that would add some airflow for the other components, if it would fit lol.


Its not possible to fit two rads without modifications, i think youd struggle with that even with mods...

although, if you can live with a hole in the top of your case, and a fan on the outside, you could probably fit a rad in the top, need to cut a hole for the fan and holes for screws ofc but nothing major. and it will be very thight, but it could work. another option is custom watercooling, its more than doable as people have demonstrated before, but it takes skills.

If you want push pull on the H60 you need to cut out the inner frame in the front, and drill holes for fan mounts (as non of the perforated once line up with 120mm holes) and id recomend watercooling your GPU over cpu... get a good quality cpu cooler and a low heat output cpu. ask gintama7888 for help there, he seem to know whats the beezneeez when it comes to cpu heat output and aircoolers


----------



## drm8627

right on ill take a look. really dont want any fans on the outside of case though. ill have to see what i can modify.


----------



## BBEG

So, dumb question.

The tu-200 is 110mm longer than the tu-100, seemingly all in the front. Can you not simply rig up a mount for a 120mm fan (or CLC) at the front bottom of the case diagonally, where it forms a right triangle between the front panel and bottom panel? You'd need about 80-90mm between the bottom of the front fan and the bottom panel, and about the same 80-90mm between the leading edge of the GPU and the front panel (assuming trimming). Accounting for thickness of a fan and/or radiator, I believe the fury x should fit with its cooling solution mounted there...


----------



## KipH

Hey my OCN brethren and sisteren. I must commend you on your choice of case.
I just wanted to warn you, the PC-TU300 cometh. You did not hear it form me.


----------



## Six-Strings

Oh, we know.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> is it possible to fit a fury x, and a h60 for the cpu , along with one more intake fan of some sort for the other components into the tu 100 without cutting it up?
> i could just use ssds and tape them somewhere if i needed to take the drive bays out.
> 
> REALLY love the lian li tu series.DEFINITELY want to build in it , however, i also want to make sure I can use high end components, and keep them cool.
> i will be building my new system very soon, so im making some last minute decisions.
> 
> EDIT: If the need be i can do some cutting, but ill have to take it to someone because i dont have the tools, or the experience and i dont want to muck it up.
> 
> Im hoping if i get a watercooled gpu, and water cool the cpu, the rest of my hardware should be safe from wearing out from heat. ( harddrives, mobo, and ram)
> 
> I would be willing to let the extra intake go, and do a push pull orientation for the h60 , if that would add some airflow for the other components, if it would fit lol.


Hey hound, try using 4790S with Noctua NH-L9i for the CPU/heatsink, and then use R9 Fury X for the GPU. Cos then you'll be able to use high end components in TU100 without much thermal issue.








4790S is only 65W so you don't need to water cool it(you can't overclock it anyway), that's why I also bought 4790S+NH-L9i for TU100 setup. I think Fury X shouldn't have too much heat problem since it comes with AIO cooler and you can just mount the radiator/fan to the front panel.

I know people with 4690K/4790K with GTX670 in stock TU100 had thermal issue, but these CPUs are 88W and GTX670 is 170W.
I think the temps in new TU100(with additionally perforated side panel) would be much better if you also used low 65W CPU and 120W GPU like Eric, but Fury X would run even cooler than the GTX960 imo.
(made a thread about GPU TDP btw, http://www.overclock.net/t/1567718/itx-gpu-tdp-question)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric E*
> 
> Just before logging here I've ordered ASUS 960 mini.. Ok, we'll see about the noise.
> 
> Next thing - today I received my Lian Li PC-TU100B, and it comes kind'a modified - with additionally perforated side panel. Hope this will help to keep lower temperatures inside.


Hey Eric, can you tell us your CPU/GPU temps? It would be interesting to see the thermal results on i5 S(65W)+Asus GTX960(120W)+TU100(with new side panel).


----------



## Eric E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Hey Eric, can you tell us your CPU/GPU temps? It would be interesting to see the thermal results on i5 S(65W)+Asus GTX960(120W)+TU100(with new side panel).


Hi, Everyone,

Here are the temperatures while idle / light work / gaming:

i5 4590S <35° <44° <57°
ASUS GTX960 mini <35° <35° <82°
SSD (Samsung 850 EVO, placed just below video) <35° <39° <55°

I've just replaced stock fron 120mm fan (JAMICON KF 1225 S1) with ENERMAX "Twister Pressure" yesterday - it is louder, but temperatures now are less by 1-3°. Intel stock cooler buzzes and it is annoying, but I'am not shure about the CPU cooler replacement yet. Noctua may not be quieter.


----------



## Eric E

In case I buy NOCTUA NH-L9i - does it comes with necessary brackets for mounting or I shoul get them separately?


----------



## Six-Strings

It comes with anything you need and some extras. The package contents are way comprehensive.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric E*
> 
> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> Here are the temperatures while idle / light work / gaming:
> 
> i5 4590S <35° <44° <57°
> ASUS GTX960 mini <35° <35° <82°
> SSD (Samsung 850 EVO, placed just below video) <35° <39° <55°
> 
> I've just replaced stock fron 120mm fan (JAMICON KF 1225 S1) with ENERMAX "Twister Pressure" yesterday - it is louder, but temperatures now are less by 1-3°. Intel stock cooler buzzes and it is annoying, but I'am not shure about the CPU cooler replacement yet. Noctua may not be quieter.


wow the CPU temp is really low especially considering you are using the stock crappy Intel heatsink. Would been nice if the load temp on GTX960 was bit lower but it's still pretty good for stock TU100 case imo.
The fan noise from stock Intel cooler can get annoying, but you won't have any noise issue with the Noctua cos they make the best fans.








i.e. stock NH-L9i fan noise = 14.8-23.6dBA = very quiet, much quieter than GPU and case fan.
All Noctua coolers come with mounting brackets, quality thermal grease, and NH-L9i packaging is probably bit nicer than other Noctua heatsinks. 




Anyway, thanks for posting your temps cos at least I'll know GTX670(170W) runs hotter than the GTX970(120W) if the load temp on my Asus GTX670 Mini gets much higher than 82C.

Btw can you post the load CPU temp during Prim95? use CPUID Hardware Monitor to check the temps cos it'll record the min/max temp etc. (might be a good idea to check the load CPU temp with stock heatsink if you are planning to get NH-L9i so you can compare the temp difference)

p.s. I think it would be great if everyone can post their CPU/GPU temps for comparison since TU100 have some thermal issue.
- use CPUID Hardware monitor to record the min/max CPU/GPU/SSD temps (high SSD temp = high case temp).
- run Prime95 for ~10-20mins to check the max CPU temp and run 3DMark or Heaven benchmark to check the max GPU temp.
- post the details of cooler, GPU brand, fans, case mod, old/new TU100, ambient temp, etc.
e.g.
CPU: i5 4590S, Intel heatsink - 35°C min, 57?°C max
GPU: Asus GTX960 Mini - 35°C min, 82°C max
SSD: xxxGB Samsung 850 EVO - 35°C min, 55°C max (SATA, installed below GPU)
Ambient Temp: ?°C
TU100: new side panel, no mod, Enermax Twister Pressure case fan

We can have all results posted on page 20(or on page 1 if Myrdal doesn't mind updating) to help any existing owners with thermal issue and it'll also help the new buyers.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Hey my OCN brethren and sisteren. I must commend you on your choice of case.
> I just wanted to warn you, the PC-TU300 cometh. You did not hear it form me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Oh, we know.


Interesting.. Look forward to seeing some reviews for it soon.


----------



## Myrdal

BROTHERS and possibly sisters, i dont know. i have a favour to ask you all. since i made this thread a good man contacted me (Simmons572) and asked if i could put the info of everyone that actually owns a TU X00 case on the front page, main post. so i will do that in time. BUT what i ask of you then, is that if you follow this thread and are planning to build, or are starting to build one. make a thread about it and keep it updated with everything you do and think about it. (that is for you new guys and girls ofc.) and here comes the common part for season owners and newbs alike, *PM ME* with a link *YOUR* build, give me short info about it, list as follows;

Build thread link;
CPU
GPU
MOBO
RAM
PSU
SSD/HDD
COOLERS (aio, air, etc)
Thermals under load (Both CPU and GPU)
and any notable mods; (side pannel window, extra fan holes etc)

and i will follow your build, big or small does not matter to me. any TU build is just amazing to watch so dont be shy about making a log or posting here. please guys, we want to make this forum a thing and being nice and helpfull towards newcommers is what we are good at. now, lets make this happend guys.

So remember, just copy the list above and fill in the information and pm it to me and ill put you in the first post for everyone to see!









and give (Simmons572) a rep for that idea please


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> BROTHERS and possibly sisters, i dont know. i have a favour to ask you all. since i made this thread a good man contacted me (Simmons572) and asked if i could put the info of everyone that actually owns a TU X00 case on the front page, main post. so i will do that in time. BUT what i ask of you then, is that if you follow this thread and are planning to build, or are starting to build one. make a thread about it and keep it updated with everything you do and think about it. (that is for you new guys and girls ofc.) and here comes the common part for season owners and newbs alike, *PM ME* with a link *YOUR* build, give me short info about it, list as follows;
> 
> Build thread link;
> CPU
> GPU
> MOBO
> RAM
> PSU
> SSD/HDD
> COOLERS (aio, air, etc)
> Thermals under load (Both CPU and GPU)
> and any notable mods; (side pannel window, extra fan holes etc)
> 
> and i will follow your build, big or small does not matter to me. any TU build is just amazing to watch so dont be shy about making a log or posting here. please guys, we want to make this forum a thing and being nice and helpfull towards newcommers is what we are good at. now, lets make this happend guys.
> 
> So remember, just copy the list above and fill in the information and pm it to me and ill put you in the first post for everyone to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and give (Simmons572) a rep for that idea please


That is definitely not necessary, but would be greatly appreciated! @Myrdal, I will PM you in a little bit, I think I have an idea of how we can organize a quick link sheet.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Oh, we know.


Dang. Did I take that picture? If not, there may be more in my Computex 2015 thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Interesting.. Look forward to seeing some reviews for it soon.


OK. Who do you want me to send it to? Honestly, what case reviewer do you think would do a good job. Has to be a big known reviewer with lots of viewers (so don't say "ME!") , but if you have a favorite, let me know. I am in charge of picking them.


----------



## Six-Strings

You're probably aware of them, but the reason I bought my TU100 was the glowing review and build log it got from TekSyndicate.


----------



## drm8627

linus or tek syndicate id say would be the best bet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Dang. Did I take that picture? If not, there may be more in my Computex 2015 thread.
> OK. Who do you want me to send it to? Honestly, what case reviewer do you think would do a good job. Has to be a big known reviewer with lots of viewers (so don't say "ME!") , but if you have a favorite, let me know. I am in charge of picking them.


linus or tek syndicate id say would be the best bet.


----------



## Origondoo

NO
Not Linus (haven't seen any deeply going review there, sry)

Tek Syndicate is good,

but I would say HardwareCanucks is (at least to me) the best reviewer for the cases.


----------



## Myrdal

I think linus, tek syndicate and hardwarecanucks would do great with this case, they all have their own way of doing and thinking about stuff that makes it entertaining to watch from all three.


----------



## drm8627

u guys been following the r9 nano? supposed to be "significantly more powerful than the 290x".
If thats the case i think i can finally lock down my specs for my tu100 build. We will see though.

got that quote and pic from here

http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-nano-pictured-retailers-soon/


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> OK. Who do you want me to send it to? Honestly, what case reviewer do you think would do a good job. Has to be a big known reviewer with lots of viewers (so don't say "ME!") , but if you have a favorite, let me know. I am in charge of picking them.


I would say HardwareCanucks, TekSyndicate, Paul's Hardware, and LTT. In that order.

Though if you have an extra....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> u guys been following the r9 nano? supposed to be "significantly more powerful than the 290x".
> If thats the case i think i can finally lock down my specs for my tu100 build. We will see though.
> 
> got that quote and pic from here
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-nano-pictured-retailers-soon/


Yeah, I am really intrigued with that card. Depending on how it competes against the 970, will most likely be the deciding factor for me when it comes to my upcoming build.


----------



## Simmons572

Oh guys/gals! Just an update about the masterpost:

After working with @Myrdal a bit, we managed to get together a spreadsheet compiling a list of all the member's of this club. Take a look at the masterpost and let us know if anything is missing/needs adjusted. You can just post your corrections here in the thread and either Myrdal or myself with attempt to make corrections ASAP.


----------



## drm8627

yeah i was dead set on 980ti or fury x, but if this card really does have the performance "between a 980 and 980ti" im all for it, itll be an upgrade over my old 6950, and itll fit the build I want. win win .


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Oh guys/gals! Just an update about the masterpost:
> 
> After working with @Myrdal a bit, we managed to get together a spreadsheet compiling a list of all the member's of this club. Take a look at the masterpost and let us know if anything is missing/needs adjusted. You can just post your corrections here in the thread and either Myrdal or myself with attempt to make corrections ASAP.


I'd like to join the club:

TU-100a (Air)
i5-4460s
Gigabyte H97N-Wifi
Gigabyte GTX 960
Noctua NH-L9i
Samsung Evo Pro 850 256 GB, 128 GB
WD Green 1 TB 2,5"


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'd like to join the club:
> 
> TU-100a (Air)
> i5-4460s
> Gigabyte H97N-Wifi
> Gigabyte GTX 960
> Noctua NH-L9i
> Samsung Evo Pro 850 256 GB, 128 GB
> WD Green 1 TB 2,5"


We need picture proof bud


----------



## Myrdal

@Six-Strings Make a forum thread about your system and take a couple of pictures and i will make that happend for you really quick buddy


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I would say HardwareCanucks, TekSyndicate, Paul's Hardware, and LTT. In that order.


Logan and/or Wendel will, and the guys at HardwareCanucks probably will, or another case. Paul's will get a different one. Don't know what one I will send to Luke, we do have 6 new cases to send









Who is LTT?


----------



## drm8627

for those of you with the 4790k have you tried doing a slight underclock/undervolt to see if the temps improved at all? Has anyone tried this with any of their gpus? Because i was reading that in the fury x, just underclocking it even a little bit made HUGE increases in how cool it is, and lowered how much voltage it used significantly.

im not talking about undervolting the 4790k by very much, maybe just disabling the turbo function, and keeping it at 4.0 or even 3.9 and lowering the voltage as much as possible while keeping it stable. Only reason I say this is because I saw the post about using the 4790s in this build, but i had already bought the 4790k , so its a little late for that.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Logan and/or Wendel will, and the guys at HardwareCanucks probably will, or another case. Paul's will get a different one. Don't know what one I will send to Luke, we do have 6 new cases to send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is LTT?


linustechtips


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Logan and/or Wendel will, and the guys at HardwareCanucks probably will, or another case. Paul's will get a different one. Don't know what one I will send to Luke, we do have 6 new cases to send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is LTT?


Linus Tech Tips, sorry


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> linustechtips


Derrr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Linus Tech Tips, sorry


Oh. Luke Tech Tips. Yes, I will there too.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> for those of you with the 4790k have you tried doing a slight underclock/undervolt to see if the temps improved at all? Has anyone tried this with any of their gpus? Because i was reading that in the fury x, just underclocking it even a little bit made HUGE increases in how cool it is, and lowered how much voltage it used significantly.
> 
> im not talking about undervolting the 4790k by very much, maybe just disabling the turbo function, and keeping it at 4.0 or even 3.9 and lowering the voltage as much as possible while keeping it stable. Only reason I say this is because I saw the post about using the 4790s in this build, but i had already bought the 4790k , so its a little late for that.


I have a 4790k, but watercooled (see also pics in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/130 ). I run at the moment the CPU with 4.4 GHz @ 1.15 which leads to temp peaks during gaming (BF4) @ ~62-63 °C. Before I ran it 4.6 GHz @ 1.23V and have seen temp of 68-70°C max.

By default the CPU runs @ ~ 1.27V which is way to high. If you leave the speed at stock, you should be able to undervolt the CPU to ~1.05 - 1.15V depending on silicon lottery


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> I have a 4790k, but watercooled (see also pics in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/130 ). I run at the moment the CPU with 4.4 GHz @ 1.15 which leads to temp peaks during gaming (BF4) @ ~62-63 °C. Before I ran it 4.6 GHz @ 1.23V and have seen temp of 68-70°C max.
> 
> By default the CPU runs @ ~ 1.27V which is way to high. If you leave the speed at stock, you should be able to undervolt the CPU to ~1.05 - 1.15V depending on silicon lottery


ok cool, thanks ill have to give that a try, when i get the case.


----------



## drm8627

nevermind on what i posted before. the plan just changed. details soon.


----------



## drm8627

question. IF i know how much power i need, and i get a high quality 8 plus gold rated psu, would there be a thermal benefit to getting the psu that JUSt fits my power consumption? like would my temps be lower if i dont get an OP psu for what i need as long as i get quality one?

were talking in the tu100 case.(Trying to squeeze as much thermal efficiency out of my build as possible)


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> question. IF i know how much power i need, and i get a high quality 8 plus gold rated psu, would there be a thermal benefit to getting the psu that JUSt fits my power consumption? like would my temps be lower if i dont get an OP psu for what i need as long as i get quality one?
> 
> were talking in the tu100 case.(Trying to squeeze as much thermal efficiency out of my build as possible)


Well for the power supply (if mount it as foreseen) there is no difference if it's very efficient or not, since the heat produced will be directly exausted to the outside.
But if you place it in the way as I did that the heat is exausted inside the case the efficiency starts to matter a lot.

There are following points to consider:
1. The higher efficiency of the power supply the less power draw from the wall the PSU has -> less power is wasted during the transformation -> less heat.
E.g. system power draw 400W -> for the 80% efficiency PSU it means 500W power draw from the wall and in the end 100W heat disipation due to the losses during the transformation.

2. The highest efficiency rating for the PSU is normally given for the 50% load condition as shown in the picture below (SX500-LG)


This means if you want to have the best sweet point for the PSU efficiency you have to use the oversized PSU in order to match system power draw with the 50% of the PSU max. wattage. BUT it's not necessity.

3. Using the PSU fan for the air flow optimization:
In your case the SX500-LG can be even better regardless the bigger dimension. If you are able to load the PSU high enough then the PSU fan will start to spin and soak the hot air out of the case improving so the air flow in the case. And here the 120mm fan moves more air then the tiny 80mm (surelly also considering the fan rpm and in the end also the noise).


----------



## drm8627

hmm....do you think if i got larger feet for the tu100, and got the Hunter Duet cooler, (the cpu+gpu aio) , mounted the RAD inside the bottom of the case, and the fans on the outside(and cut holes for them), pulling into the case,through the rad, it would fit, under a r9 nano, or a fury x? (if i got the fury x, i would remove the old waterblock and use the duet)
(Im aware this may require some case modding. )
If you dont think it would, maybe it would fit if i got creative with some pcie extensions, to relocate the gpu to a more convenient spot?
Because if i made that work, i could just keep the intake fan in the front exactly where it is, possible reverse it to be an exhaust because of the heat from the rad.

Thoughts?


----------



## Origondoo

honestly speaking I do not know, since I do not have tu100.
But I'm sure other peaple here can provide the feedback on the spacing in the tu100.

Even in the tu200 (which I have) this will be a tight fit.
Actually I'm planning on doing something similar: 240 rad in the bottom going for magicool (27mm height + Silverstone SST-FW121 fan 15mm height) but even for this slim setup I have to go for the extra shroud in order to lower rad+fan combo, otherwise the graphics card will block. Hope to finish the rebuild within next week.

Hmm... I have also to take your idea into the consideration and put the fans outside.


----------



## Myrdal

i can basically confirm that no 240mm rad will fit a TU100 case, only posibility is up front, with the rad ends sticking out the top and the bottom..







will be way easier to get a thicker 140mm up front. if youre up for some modding that is.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i can basically confirm that no 240mm rad will fit a TU100 case, only posibility is up front, with the rad ends sticking out the top and the bottom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be way easier to get a thicker 140mm up front. if youre up for some modding that is.


well, im not so sure.
take a look at these measurements,

That says 252 mm. If its only 240, it should theoretically be able to lay down flat in the bottom, if not, with a little modification. And the width is 170mm, while the width of the duet is not that much.

"The dimension of the whole water block is Ф65×36mm."- doesnt sound that big.
getting info from here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/214459/cool-both-your-cpu-and-gpu-with-id-cooling-hunter-duet-aio-cooler.html?cp=2#comments
Correct me if im wrong.

thoughts?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> honestly speaking I do not know, since I do not have tu100.
> But I'm sure other peaple here can provide the feedback on the spacing in the tu100.
> 
> Even in the tu200 (which I have) this will be a tight fit.
> Actually I'm planning on doing something similar: 240 rad in the bottom going for magicool (27mm height + Silverstone SST-FW121 fan 15mm height) but even for this slim setup I have to go for the extra shroud in order to lower rad+fan combo, otherwise the graphics card will block. Hope to finish the rebuild within next week.
> 
> Hmm... I have also to take your idea into the consideration and put the fans outside.


For the problem with the gpu you could use pcie extensions, that will let you put the gpu wherever you want it. Just make a new place to mount it wherever it will fit.Correct me if im wrong....


----------



## drm8627

i was thinking the fans might be an issue, but i think there should be just enough room, hopefully.
brings up another idea.

h75 inside the front, and an h75 inside the bottom, one for gpu, one for cpu. Just move the gpu to wherever itll fit, with pcie extensions. And the gpu will be smaller with all the stock cooling removed, so it should be pretty thin, so Id imagine it wouldnt be too difficult to find a spot for it.


----------



## Origondoo

SO I started a build log thread. I'm currently redesigning the whole loop. In the end it will be 240mm and 140mm rads inside.
Fill free to join, comment and provide your input / feedback









http://www.overclock.net/t/1568903/re-build-log-lian-li-pc-tu-200-custom-water-cooled#post_24281017


----------



## Simmons572

@Myrdal, nice try bud, you need to make a submission post


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> well, im not so sure.
> take a look at these measurements,
> 
> That says 252 mm. If its only 240, it should theoretically be able to lay down flat in the bottom, if not, with a little modification. And the width is 170mm, while the width of the duet is not that much.


its only 240mm in fan dimmentions, but you have to account for the ends of the rad, most 240mm rads are 270~280mm long due to the end-reservoirs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> SO I started a build log thread. I'm currently redesigning the whole loop. In the end it will be 240mm and 140mm rads inside.
> Fill free to join, comment and provide your input / feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568903/re-build-log-lian-li-pc-tu-200-custom-water-cooled#post_24281017


DUDE. that **** right there is I N S A N E. INSANE i tell you! cant wait to see more of that


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> well, im not so sure.
> take a look at these measurements,
> 
> That says 252 mm. If its only 240, it should theoretically be able to lay down flat in the bottom, if not, with a little modification. And the width is 170mm, while the width of the duet is not that much.
> 
> "The dimension of the whole water block is Ф65×36mm."- doesnt sound that big.
> getting info from here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/214459/cool-both-your-cpu-and-gpu-with-id-cooling-hunter-duet-aio-cooler.html?cp=2#comments
> Correct me if im wrong.
> 
> thoughts?
> For the problem with the gpu you could use pcie extensions, that will let you put the gpu wherever you want it. Just make a new place to mount it wherever it will fit.Correct me if im wrong....


You have to add approx 30..40 mm in one dimension to the for the fittings. I do not know of any rad that would be just as large as the fans going on it but who knows perhaps there exists one somewhere that would be able to fit exactly somehow. With only 12mm to spare, though ... I find it unlikely, the 1/4'' fitting itself takes normally approx 20mm or so.


----------



## drm8627

hey guys, just an idea. Instead of cutting a hole in your box, couldnt you just use a pcie extension , and flip the card around so the intake faces up, instead of face to face with the bottom? You could still mount it in the same place just flip it.
Idk, might save some people in the future from having to cut a hole in the bottom. Although, im sure said hole is beneficial to overall airflow.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> hey guys, just an idea. Instead of cutting a hole in your box, couldnt you just use a pcie extension , and flip the card around so the intake faces up, instead of face to face with the bottom? You could still mount it in the same place just flip it.
> Idk, might save some people in the future from having to cut a hole in the bottom. Although, im sure said hole is beneficial to overall airflow.


I feel like that would cause more problems ultimately. You would have to mod the mounting hardware for the GPU's I/O plate, and (theoretically) you could be starving the CPU and PSU for much needed air.

I think it could work, but cutting a hole in the bottom is a much simpler solution.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Big fan of this case (TU100) and saw this mod on YouTube and thinking to do the same


----------



## Waterkippie

Hi Guys,

Also going for a TU100 build, here are the specs:


TU100 Silver
Intel i7-6700K (91W TDP)
Corsair Hydro H75, probably with single fan?
Some Z170 socket 1151 Mini-ITX mobo, they aren't available yet.
2 x 8GB DDR4 2133
No external GPU
Silverstone SFX ST30SF (300W) PSU (Can operate with fan off)
256 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD for Windows 10
1 TB Samsung 850 SSD for data (Maybe mSATA to save space / cables)

Will be used as a portable workstation. Being quiet is important to be so i still have some doubt about the cooling setup, going for a Corsair Hydro or air-cooled with a Noctua NH-L9i or something.

Not needing an external GPU is a plus i think, less heat, the onboard Intel HD 530 will be fine.

Was thinking about ducting the PSU so it sucks air directly from the side and blowing it out the back. And in the front make the radiator blow outside as well, this way there will be almost no heat inside the case itself. Still worried about the stories i read about the Corsair Hydro not being so quiet, pump noise etc?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waterkippie*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Also going for a TU100 build, here are the specs:
> 
> 
> TU100 Silver
> Intel i7-6700K (91W TDP)
> Corsair Hydro H75, probably with single fan?
> Some Z170 socket 1151 Mini-ITX mobo, they aren't available yet.
> 2 x 8GB DDR4 2133
> No external GPU
> Silverstone SFX ST30SF (300W) PSU (Can operate with fan off)
> 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD for Windows 10
> 1 TB Samsung 850 SSD for data (Maybe mSATA to save space / cables)
> 
> Will be used as a portable workstation. Being quiet is important to be so i still have some doubt about the cooling setup, going for a Corsair Hydro or air-cooled with a Noctua NH-L9i or something.
> 
> Not needing an external GPU is a plus i think, less heat, the onboard Intel HD 530 will be fine.
> 
> Was thinking about ducting the PSU so it sucks air directly from the side and blowing it out the back. And in the front make the radiator blow outside as well, this way there will be almost no heat inside the case itself. Still worried about the stories i read about the Corsair Hydro not being so quiet, pump noise etc?
> 
> Any thoughts?


So.. no fans pulling air into your system? thats not a great idea.. better to have a noctua fan on the H75 and dont think about the psu, its sucking out the hot air from the system for you (depending on which oriantation you choose)

if silance is key, dont get a watercooler. get a quality heatsink with a quality fan (PWM 4-pin) so you can controll it. and ofc the same for the intake fan. and try to find a psu with "silent" option. with fan that doesnt spin unless its needed.

thats my thoughts.


----------



## Waterkippie

Yea this PSU will shut the fan off at low temps, so that should be ok.

Do you think the Noctua NH-L9i should be sufficient? Together with a proper Noctua casefan.
Or try to put a NH-L9x65 in there? Would it fit? Specs say no...


----------



## Myrdal

the NH-L9x65 wont fint, but its just a case of drilling four new holes a little further to the outside of the case for the psu, so if youre up for that, it should be a nobrainer. the L9X65 is way better so id try that


----------



## Waterkippie

Alright i understand the NH-L9x65 is better, but is it also required? Noctua site says the NH-L9i will work for this TDP.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nh_l9i_tdp_guidelines
(Up to Skylake 95W with good case ventilation)

Might be worth a shot before getting out the drill?

The question is if the case ventilation is good enough with just one 120mm in the front..

Also reading good stuff about the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, seems to do well in reviews and is exactly 60mm in height?
http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=468

Reviews here:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-20.html

Edit:
And this seems to be a special Mini-ITX version, Zalman CNPS2x, its smaller and says to support all CPU speeds and up to 120W:
http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=790

If the Zalman CNPS2x would really be suffient like they say on the website that would be awesome, its very light and quiet.
But its so small?

Silverstone AR06 is nice too, at 58mm and supports 95W TDP, aaaaaah choices!

As for the main case fan, i'm probably going for Noctua 120mm NF-S12A PWM. (The ULN version is more quiet but i think having PWM is better)

*Being as quiet as possible is number 1 for me, i don't care if the CPU runs on the hot side, just not overheating and thermal throttling ofc.*


----------



## Waterkippie

So options are:

Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B - 58MM, 130W
Noctua NH-L9i, 37MM, 65W, 95W, with good case ventilation
Silverstone AR06, 58MM, 95W
Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, 60MM, 130W
Zalman CNPS2X, 27MM, 120W, with good case ventilation, sounds to good to be true? So small..
Which one will be the most quiet? Looking up plain dB values won't work i think because for example the small CNPS2X fan will probably run at a much higher speed.
I'm thinking the Scythe will be the most quiet since it pretty big?


----------



## Origondoo

You may also consider the bequiet SHADOW ROCK LP. It's 50.4mm height, 130W capability


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> You may also consider the bequiet SHADOW ROCK LP. It's 50.4mm height, 130W capability


Preise do NOT CONSIDER my previous post. The height of 50.4mm is the cooler without the fan. So with the fan it's 75.4mm which is 15.4mm oder the max.60mm height for the tu100
Sorry


----------



## gintama7888

Hven't been on the forum for some days but its nice to see that TU100/200 cases are getting some love, maybe it'll reach 30+ pages once I finally get my TU100 case (still have to wait ~week).









Finally built the system today, but haven't install the GPU and didn't install the motherboard to Thermaltake V1 case(temp ITX case til I get TU100), all the parts were new except for the Asus Z97i-PLUS mobo and Asus GTX670 Mini, but looks like I might to buy new motherboard cos the screw for M.2 SSD on the the back of the mobo is stuck(I'll try to use pliers to try to get the screw out tomorrow) so I had to install the M.2 SSD using sticky tape..









But I can say two great things about the setup so far, both Silverstone SX500-LG PSU and Noctua NH-L9i coolers are very quite, PSU fan doesn't even run half the time(but I haven't done anything to stress the CPU/PSU yet), but its still very quite even when PSU fan is running.. (I have the mobo/cpu/ram sitting on top of a small notebook and the PSU next to the notebook)

Ambient temp was ~20°C, i7 4790S min/max temps = 32°C/51°C, min/max CPU fan = 1043/1272rpm, and 250G 850 EVO M2 min/max temp = 42°C/44°C (note: atm my setup is similar to open test bench & also haven't ran any CPU/GPU intensive)
Also ran Prime95 for 25mins to check the load 65W CPU temp(on open bench type setup with NH-L9i), and the max cpu temp reached 77°C and still very quite.
http://s23.postimg.org/lc09sgxbd/prime95_2.jpg
Would be freaking awesome IF max CPU temp under Prime95 only reached 77°C inside TU100 ofc.









But I'll try to install GPU/mobo on Thermaltake V1 case once I get SSD/mobo sorted so I can compare the temps diff with TU100 case.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waterkippie*
> 
> So options are:
> 
> Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B - 58MM, 130W
> Noctua NH-L9i, 37MM, 65W, 95W, with good case ventilation
> Silverstone AR06, 58MM, 95W
> Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, 60MM, 130W
> Zalman CNPS2X, 27MM, 120W, with good case ventilation, sounds to good to be true? So small..
> Which one will be the most quiet? Looking up plain dB values won't work i think because for example the small CNPS2X fan will probably run at a much higher speed.
> I'm thinking the Scythe will be the most quiet since it pretty big?


I went for NH-L9i cos its easy to install and very quite, and I'll also have option to change the setup to smaller Antec ISK110(~3.7lt) etc in future, cos other heatsink won't fit in ISK110.
But if you want best non-AIO cooler for TU100 then Shuriken 2, AR06 or Zalman(haven't really checked em) would probably do better job than the NH-L9i, and you can always change the fans on Shuriken/AR06 to quieter Noctua fans, not sure if you can also change tthe fan on Zalman cos I think most of their coolers come with custom type fans.
Shuriken 2 is pretty hard to install(cos size/installtion procedure) and you also need to use low profile memory iirc.


----------



## fer9001

Hi peps! I am starting to bild an tu100, also planing to improve the intake of cool air by driling the botom and instaling 2 noctua NF-A9x14 like i saw on privius poste a bit diferent mounting way, on a pice of aluminium like the ssd jast with fan holes and scrowed on the original scrows of the botom. I will also install a noctua NH-L9i for the cpu(4690k) undercloking it to whatever needet. The cooler will be get an fan exchane to an NF-A9x25 to get more air presure.
I alredy have a other bild of a tu100 runing a 4790k watercooled throteling coz of heat isues it also need botom holes and fans to help the breathing.


----------



## gintama7888

Hey guys, I came up with idea for Cool & Quite TU100 system(without any case mod) after doing some research GPU TDP.








Hopefully some tips can also help some existing TU100 owners(with thermal issue) too.

1. CPU - many options
T model(35-45W) i7/i5 processors should be best but rare, however you can use S model(65W) or just underclock/under voltage the K model(84-88W) to T/S model speed/voltage, or use i3(54W) processor.
2. Heatsink/fan - NH-L9i or Hydro H75
I like NH-L9i cos then you have option to use GPU with AIO cooler like Radeon R9 Fury X and also don't need to worry about the RAM heatsink height.
But Corsair Hydro H75(with 1 fan) would be better if you are not planning on using R9 Fury X.
Silverstone AR06 wasn't any better than NH-L9i according to review iirc, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B would perform better than NH-L9i but you won't be able to use RAM with tall heatsink and stock Shuriken fan is noisier than NH-L9i(not easy to get quieter 120x120x12mm fan).
3. RAM - get high speed RAM with large heatsink but only run it at 1600-2133MHz, etc.
4. M/B - Asus Maximus VII Impact should run cooler than other 1150 ITX motherboard due to larger heatsinks.
5. GPU - use GTX960/970 Mini(120-148W) with Accelero Momo Plus or use Radeon R9 Fury X.
6. SSD - personally I'd only use 1x 480-512GB M.2 SSD so you don't have any SSD/HDD SATA/power cables inside the case, and just use the external 2-3TB 2.5" HDDs for main storage.
7. Updated TU100 case with additionally perforated side panel should definitely help, and you should be able to get one through local Lian Li distributor if you have TU100 with old side panel.
8. PSU - Silverstone SX500-LG should be best cos its sufficient(even with the R9 Fury X) especially if you are running low TDP CPU and 1x M.2 SSD, but new 600W Corsair SFX PSU might be another option.
9. 140x140x25mm NF-A14 IP67 PWM is better than stock TU100 case fan. (better airflow and quieter)

e.g. This is what I would buy if $$$ wasn't issue
CPU: Intel i7 4785T(35W)
HSF: Noctua NH-L9i(or Corsair Hydro H75 if not using R9 Fury X)
M/B: Asus Maximus VII Impact
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2933(@2133MHz)
GPU: Radeon R9 Fury X(or R9 Nano or GTX970/960 Mini with Accelero Momo Plus)
SSD: 512GB Samsung SM951 M.2
HDD: 2x 3TB 2.5" WD Passport Ultra
CASE: Lian Li PC-TU100B(with new side panel)
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
FAN: 140x140x25mm NF-A14 IP67 PWM

I bought 4790S, NH-L9i, Z97i-PLUS, G.Skill Ares 2400(so they can also be used on 3.7lt ISK110 case), GTX670 etc. But I'm gonna upgrade to GTX960(and/or get Accelero Mono Plus) and NF-A14 case fan IF GTX670 runs hot or noticeably louder than the NH-L9i or SX500-LG fan.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Would this be a good build?

Suggestions to replace intake fan?

CPU - 6700K
Motherboard: Any that OC's with M.2 support
Cooler: Arctic Cooling ACFZ11-LP
HDD: 2 X
Cheapest 2 x 8GB Ram
R9 Nano
Silverstone 600W + Slim Cables
Fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A9x14 installed at the bottom


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> Would this be a good build?
> 
> Suggestions to replace intake fan?
> 
> CPU - 6700K
> Motherboard: Any that OC's with M.2 support
> Cooler: Arctic Cooling ACFZ11-LP
> HDD: 2 X
> Cheapest 2 x 8GB Ram
> R9 Nano
> Silverstone 600W + Slim Cables
> Fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A9x14 installed at the bottom


A very nice build.
But I would replace the PSU by Silverstone SX500-LG. This PSU is slim (63.5 mm (SFX) vs. 86 mm(ATX) height) and gives you some additional space for the CPU cooler, while it still has a 120mm fan which can move a sufficient amount of air under load.

For the intake fan there are two ways to go:
As much fresh air as possible vs. as quit as possible.

Personally I'm using Aerocool Dead Silence 140mm (http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/images/dsfan_14bk.html) and really sutisfied with them. > 70 cfm & silent.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> Would this be a good build?
> 
> CPU - 6700K
> Motherboard: Any that OC's with M.2 support
> Cooler: Arctic Cooling ACFZ11-LP
> HDD: 2 X
> Cheapest 2 x 8GB Ram
> R9 Nano
> Silverstone 600W + Slim Cables
> Fans: 2 x Noctua NF-A9x14 installed at the bottom


Yer it would be a good build cos any small ITX setup with R9 Nano = cool








But if I had a choice I'd pick i7 5775C(65W) over 6700K(94W), and also use Silverstone SX500-LG PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> Suggestions to replace intake fan?


140x140x25mm NF-A14 IP67 PWM


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Thanks for the advice guys !

Has anyone had a look at this TU100 Mod ? ? ?






What I'm wondering is if I can use an extender for the GPU and mount it in the middle of the case?


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys !
> 
> Has anyone had a look at this TU100 Mod ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wondering is if I can use an extender for the GPU and mount it in the middle of the case?


I think this mod done to the TU100 is awesome. It delivers superior air flow to the case.

But I can't imagine the space where you could place your GPU.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Ok guys I have some of the parts including the case, will it make sense to remove the driver bay and install two slim fans at the top?


----------



## ipla

I wish something like that could be done easily even if the case was to be slightly bigger:

- 120mm CPU Cooler
- 120mm GPU Cooler
- No Optical Drive
- Buttons on top.



That would be my build:

- Asus Maximus VII Impact
- Intel i7 4790K
- 16Gb Corsair Vengeance LP
- Samsung SM951 512GB
- Asus GTX970 DirectCU Mini
- SilverStone SFX SST-SX500

Maybe in the next iteration of this case...


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipla*
> 
> I wish something like that could be done easily even if the case was to be slightly bigger:
> 
> - 120mm CPU Cooler
> - 120mm GPU Cooler
> - No Optical Drive
> - Buttons on top.


i am actually in the prosess of making this a reality !


----------



## ipla

Keep us updated!


----------



## safiram1730

hii guys,its already one month and i'm yet to get hold on this case,need to wait longer

anyway my initial plan has somewhat changed...currently i have 4770k,asrock z87e itx,plextor msata 256gb,noctua nh-l9i, silverstone sx500l-g psu

my question is,

1. anyone running 4770k with this case? i'm scared it will be very high temp,can nh-l9i keep this 4770k cool? i probably wont do any OC,maybe running at stock 3.5ghz...should i disable the turbo boost? room temp is 31c.

2. i'm thinking izzit possible to put my WD purple 4TB 3.5inch at the bottom? gpu either zotac gtx 960 or zotac gtx 750ti stormX oc...both gpu is single fan...can i just use double tape to stick the hdd at bottom since this case no bracket for 3.5inch hdd.

help is much appreciated.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safiram1730*
> 
> hii guys,its already one month and i'm yet to get hold on this case,need to wait longer
> 
> anyway my initial plan has somewhat changed...currently i have 4770k,asrock z87e itx,plextor msata 256gb,noctua nh-l9i, silverstone sx500l-g psu
> 
> my question is,
> 
> 1. anyone running 4770k with this case? i'm scared it will be very high temp,can nh-l9i keep this 4770k cool? i probably wont do any OC,maybe running at stock 3.5ghz...should i disable the turbo boost? room temp is 31c.
> 
> 2. i'm thinking izzit possible to put my WD purple 4TB 3.5inch at the bottom? gpu either zotac gtx 960 or zotac gtx 750ti stormX oc...both gpu is single fan...can i just use double tape to stick the hdd at bottom since this case no bracket for 3.5inch hdd.
> 
> help is much appreciated.


I have a 4790k, no heat problem.

I rather use velcro tape than double sided tape tbh.


----------



## fer9001

Got my second case and started drilling the bottom for the ventilation. Some pics of my work.


----------



## fer9001

All done. Changed a bit the plan and fixed direct the fans to the driled bottom.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> All done. Changed a bit the plan and fixed direct the fans to the driled bottom.


Now I understand the use of the perforated plate in the previous post. It clearly easies the drilling of the holes. Now you will have more then enough breathing air for your GPU. Are you going to dust filter the fans?


----------



## fer9001

Still in progress looking for dustfilters. But it is so tini case jast pop it open and compresors air cleans it fast in a blink of the eye.


----------



## gintama7888

boo








I really wanted to get the TU100 case but there's been further delay.








long story short, basically I'll have to wait another ~3 weeks from now to get TU100 case, so I changed the order to Lian Li PC-Q21B case instead.. so doesn't look like I'll be joining the TU100/TU200 club after all.

I'll also have to wait ~3 weeks to get the PC-Q21 case, but I prefer Q21 cos its smaller(~8.5lt vs ~11.9lt) and I can still use all the parts I bought for TU100.
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-q21

Q21 doesn't have handle(doesn't worry me at all) and can't use Fury X, but you can still use GTX970/960/950/670 Mini, and R9 Nano oc.


----------



## safiram1730

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to get the TU100 case but there's been further delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long story short, basically I'll have to wait another ~3 weeks from now to get TU100 case, so I changed the order to Lian Li PC-Q20B case instead.. so doesn't look like I'll be joining the TU100/TU200 club after all.
> 
> I'll also have to wait ~3 weeks to get the PC-Q20 case, but went for Q20 instead TU100 simply cos its smaller. 7.18lt vs 11.87lt
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-q20/
> 
> Main disadvantage of the Q20 case is that it can only support single slot card and the supported GPU length is also going to be ~4-5cm less than the TU100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if R9 Nano can fit in Q20 but it will require some serious case mod to fit the dual slot card...
> 
> Anyone know what's the best single slot(and short) GPU available atm? All my other parts(including Silverstone SX500-LG PSU) should fit in Q20 case tho I think..


my pctu100 also gonna be delayed again,no ETA given,everytime i ask they said need to wait...my patience is wearing thin now









looks like i'm gonna follow you too...except that i'm looking at cooltek/jonsbo u2 window,dont think have other choice.

http://www.jonsbo.com/en/products_17_1.html


----------



## KipH

Oh Oh Oh. I just got some news on the TU-300. But I can't tell you. This is hard part of job.

What part of a suitcase has been missing from the TU line? Lian Li si building it! Weeeeeeeee


----------



## Waterkippie

The build, just ordered it:



Now lets hope that Zalman cooler fits, if not i'll get a Noctua NH-L9i

Prices are in euros, so total comes in at about 1660 dollars.

Will be using it as a portable workstation taking it to work etc, see how it goes.
(The onboard GPU will be enough)


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Oh Oh Oh. I just got some news on the TU-300. But I can't tell you. This is hard part of job.
> 
> What part of a suitcase has been missing from the TU line? Lian Li si building it! Weeeeeeeee


pin lock?
correct me if I'm wrong but TU300 is basically ATX version of TU100/200 anyway and ATX cases doesn't interested me no more








but one thing I liked about the TU300 is the fact that it had air vents at the top of the case around the handle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waterkippie*
> 
> The build, just ordered it:
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets hope that Zalman cooler fits, if not i'll get a Noctua NH-L9i
> 
> Prices are in euros, so total comes in at about 1660 dollars.
> 
> Will be using it as a portable workstation taking it to work etc, see how it goes.
> (The onboard GPU will be enough)


Hey man, if you can still change the order, get Silverstone 450W Modular SFX PSU instead of 300W SFX PSU(or even better get a 500W SFX-L version cos its quieter).
Also probably better to get 512GB SM951(bit faster than 256GB) and also get 500GB 850 EVO(1TB model bit slower than other models according to Anandtech review iirc).
And no GPU? cos if you are planning to just use the on-board HD530 then you could always go for a much smaller cases like Lian Li PC-Q20 or Antec ISK110 etc.


----------



## Waterkippie

Thanks alot for the tips, but i read the silverstone 350 is much lighter, and can get hotter before the fan turns on.

The 256 is the nvme which is already insanely fast and for OS and progs only.
I need the 1TB for encrypted data storage.

Q20 is much smaller indeed but not for portable, no handle. but i will look into it! No intake fan will get hot though...
ISK is not suitable with only 90w psu.


----------



## gintama7888

heh if you mainly buying TU100 for the handle then I don't think that's a smart idea.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Handle can be added to any case for less than 5 bucks easily.
> 
> That is 3.2 EUR for the handle and about 1 EUR for bolts and nuts. But not everyone is into case modding, even light one as it is and TU-200 is really sweet case. I'm for one quite interested what kind of case would be the ATX size be if Lian Li really does one. Although to be fair if I would be building a portable system from scratch I would probably go with mATX instead. On the other hand with smart component placement ATX can be only marginally larger than mATX.


You can easily run 2x SSD + 1x 65W processor(e.g. i7 4790S or i7 5775C etc) on Antec ISK110 case which would fine with the 90W PSU.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> heh if you mainly buying TU100 for the handle then I don't think that's a smart idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily run 2x SSD + 1x 65W processor(e.g. i7 4790S or i7 5775C etc) on Antec ISK110 case which would fine with the 90W PSU.


To be fair, TU-200/100 has a lot more going for it than just having an handle. The handle is just an cherry on top and makes the case to have an "function" vast majority of similar cases on the market lacks. Even if it is relatively simple to add a handle(s) to almost any case out there. Having a case "portable" and not just an arbitrary case with handle on top can and in the case of Lian Li probably also means certain design decisions during the design phases. A little extra rigidity in the right places, for example, the lack of ventilation on top of the case is also one of these decisions which makes sense for portable case (no rain getting in if you have to dash quickly through light shower), etc. All the little bits that matter.

I personally also quite like the designs of the case as well. So while I'm not on market atm for a new case picking up the mATX or ATX version of TU-200 in a year or two is still a possibility when I again are thinking about what to upgrade in my PC.


----------



## gintama7888

Personally I prefer air ventilation on top of the case(like TU300) over a handle, especially considering TU100/200 has relativity poor thermal. Don't get me wrong I like the handle too, that's probably one of the main reason I bought TU200 ~3.5 years ago.









Having said that I prefer Q21 over TU100, extra rigidity on TU100 is useless for me cos I won't be moving the case around much and standard Lian Li cases are pretty solid.
TU100 = 170 x 277 x 252 mm (11.87lt), 2.30kg [170mm PSU, 192mm GPU, 60mm Heatsink, 428cm2 footprint]
PC-Q21 = 149 x 257 x 224 mm (8.58lt), 1.47kg [170mm PSU, 170mm GPU, 60mm Heatsink, 334cm2 footprint]

TU100 Pros
has handle for easy carry, looks unique, can support 22mm longer GPU(i.e. R9 Fury X) or can support AIO CPU cooler

Q21 Pros
38% smaller size(28% smaller footprint), 56% lighter, can support GTX970/960/670 Mini, R9 Nano despite being much smaller than TU100

I think thermal on TU100 and Q21 would be similar because TU100 has air intake at the front and Q21 has air intake at the bottom. It's not like I was planning to use Fury X on TU100 so I would much rather have the Q21, and in my personal opinion ~8.6lt Q21 with R9 Nano would be much cooler than the ~11.9lt TU100 with R9 Fury X.








note: I think GPU can be bit tricky on Q21, only Asus/Gigabyte GTX970/960 Mini or Asus/MSI GTX670 Mini would just fit, slightly longer cards like EVGA GTX960 Supercharged or EVGA/Gigabyte GTX950 Mini probably won't fit in Q21.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Wouldn't that Zalman cooler be loud in the case? the fan is quite small meaning it will spin faster right? I'd rather go with the arctic cooling LP


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Oh Oh Oh. I just got some news on the TU-300. But I can't tell you. This is hard part of job.
> 
> What part of a suitcase has been missing from the TU line? Lian Li si building it! Weeeeeeeee


Color me curious... I think the missing part is water cooling support? I'm very interested though! When should we hear more?


----------



## Waterkippie

the zalman cnps 8900 quiet im going for now is pretty big and quiet, just hoping the exact 60mm height will fit!


----------



## gintama7888

TU100 doesn't interest one bit after waiting ~8 weeks to get the case(and not getting the case at the end, still no local stock available, ghey) and lack of support from Rian Lee didn't help either.
Anyway, I ended up getting the Raijintek Metis case instead(it was same price as Silverstone SG13 case) and very happy with it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1572551/raijintek-metis-owners-club

For those unsure about the GTX970/960 Mini GPUs on TU100, I'd recommend the Gigabyte GTX970/960 ITX over other brands, I've owned Asus GTX670 DC Mini and Gigabyte GTX960 ITX and the length of the cards are identical but Gigabyte card will run quieter than the Asus cards, also I believe Gigabyte has slightly better cooling too. Gigabyte GTX960 ITX comes with two heatpipes and Gigabyte GTX970 ITX comes with three heatpipes, I have Gigabyte GTX960 ITX and it runs very cool and quiet inside the Raijintek Metis case. Asus GTX970 DC Mini and Asus GTX960 DC Mini have identical heatsink/fan, so obviously Asus GTX960 DC Mini(120W) will run cooler than the Asus GTX970 DC Mini(148W).

Lian Li Q21 case still interest me cos its much smaller than the TU100, but support similar length GPU and also have similar thermal. However official ETA for Q21 is still unknown at this stage and I would only buy it IF its similar price to TU100(one retailer told me Q21 will cost ~$100 more than the TU100), there is no way I'm gonna pay ~$270 for Q21 case.


----------



## Simmons572

@gintama7888, If you don't mind me asking, where are you located, and why did you have to wait so long to get a TU100? It appears that in the US, the both color variants are available on Amazon, Newegg, and SuperBiiz. And with reasonable shipping times..

In regards to the Q21, I can respect your reasoning with want to build in an even tinier case. But that price is absurd.. It's really too bad you had a lousy experience with both those cases.


----------



## KipH

The q21 will be a bit expensive. Anything with an ROG on it is







Also, no q21 in USA as of yet (and that means Canada too, sorry)

Try the q10. Same GPU/PSU and CPU cooler support, a bit thinner and more square.

Both are coming not soon. The PR has not even been released. The opening of the web page was something the owner of Lian Li just decided to do, to let you know what is coming.

I will stealth edit this in, so no one sees it:
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/tc-01/

There is your hint.


----------



## drm8627

the lian li tu 300 page has been updated. figured youd be interested.

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-tu300/


----------



## KipH

It is NOT supposed to be visible. With all the errors! ARG!


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> It is NOT supposed to be visible. With all the errors! ARG!


lol i google it pretty often to see if there is any news.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> the lian li tu 300 page has been updated. figured youd be interested.
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-tu300/


that thing is so sexy :3


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> the lian li tu 300 page has been updated. figured youd be interested.
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-tu300/


Interesting. Very nice looking, although few things caught my eye.

(1) Ventilation on top. It is not advisable if you have to walk though a rain with the case although the effect can be minimized relatively cheap (even if you just use cardboard temporary cover during transport). If ventilation must be there then in my opinion sidepanels would be better because it's harder for drops to get in and they provide more air to GFX card(s) which is often one of the largest heat sources inside a case. I guess they really wanted to make it compatible with 240mm rad, though and putting that vent on top was one of the places where one could put it.

(2) It could be a little smaller. although ofc it's hard to tell from the product pictures what design decisions were done to to arrive at these dimensions. 2x HDD + SSD is sufficient for portable case, although I belive that at given dimensions it should have been possible to sqeeze in either couple more 2.5'' slots or one more 3.5'' slot. Similarly 180mm PSU is sufficient for portable case and there is only a small number of PSU's out there that would have trouble (like AX1200, for example), although spec sheet says 165mm and product picture claims 180mm for some reason it seems. I would quess that 180 mm would fit, although probably quite tight.

Anyway - hopefully someone reviews it soon. I quite like the option to have similar design to TU-200 in full ATX size at max.


----------



## Simmons572

I am very intrigued by this case! Definitely not what I am looking for with my next build, but still very nice! I really like the idea of a front mount power supply in an ATX form factor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> It is NOT supposed to be visible. With all the errors! ARG!


Sorry, to hear that this is an error, but can you blame us for finding this so quickly?


----------



## KipH

I don't blame you guys. It is OCN, obsessive is what we do.
I doubt it was accident either. Someone high up must have ordered it.

There are 2 dive mounting holes on the floor, so total 4 HDD + 1 ssd (and probably one more ssd in the odd slot, but not sure yet.

And don't take your computer out in the rain! We are not making an umbrella. Although, and Lian Li umbrella... Hmmmmm

And DON'T say the soon word! Arg. They are nowhere near ready to ship. But hey, what do I know, I am just the PR guy.


----------



## Myrdal

I know you cant tell, but the ETA on this. is it more than 2 quarters away? @KipH


----------



## drm8627

yea i absolutely love the tu100-200 cases, but theyre too small for what i need. id like a little more space to work, and airflow, because im going to be putting some high end components into my new build, and cant risk them frying from heat. and id like the option for 32 gb of ram and if i wanted to do a multiple gpu setup id like that option as well. But its sounding like the tu300 isnt going to be here in time for my new build....hope im wrong.


----------



## KipH

Its not that I can't tell you, this time. I actually don't know. And that is not good news.

Write to Amazon, egg, NCIX or who ever you buy Lian Li from and tell them to order it.
I am hoping ALL the new cases will be there before Xmas shopping time, or at least Xmas itself








I would be delighted and surprised if they are there before Mo'vember.


----------



## Myrdal

Thats quick enough for me, i really though it would be some time next year, but i hope youre right! this case looks so good!


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Guys ! Lian Li just launched PC-Q21 which is even smaller than the TU100 ! this is getting me excited for R9 Nano


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> But hey, what do I know, I am just the PR guy.


Hey are you an official Lian Li PR? If yes, can you please tell me the ETA(and rough price) on Lian Li PC-Q21?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> Guys ! Lian Li just launched PC-Q21 which is even smaller than the TU100 ! this is getting me excited for R9 Nano


Almost made post and thread about Lian Li PC-Q21







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Lian Li Q21 case still interest me cos its much smaller than the TU100, but support similar length GPU and also have similar thermal. However official ETA for Q21 is still unknown at this stage and I would only buy it IF its similar price to TU100(one retailer told me Q21 will cost ~$100 more than the TU100), there is no way I'm gonna pay ~$270 for Q21 case.


and also http://www.overclock.net/t/1572328/8-5lt-high-end-gaming-machine-easy


----------



## Waterkippie

So i got all of my parts (except the NVME M2 SSD)



And found out the CNPS8900 can fit, but its not suitable:

First of all, the 60MM height really is exactly 60MM, so yes it fits in, but the PSU and Cooler will touch and of course block airflow:



Second, the CNPS8900 needs to be mounted with the heatpipes horizontal, but this way the heatpipes will touch the RAM and cooling on the mobo, so you have to mount it vertical, which reduces cooling (Says the manual):



So i bought a NH-L9i and it fits, very tight!



Too bad i cant get it to boot, 3 long beeps and no POST, so i think the CPU or mobo is broken, will try another CPU tomorrow!

Some other photos:


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waterkippie*
> 
> Too bad i cant get it to boot, 3 long beeps and no POST, so i think the CPU or mobo is broken, will try another CPU tomorrow!


sounds like youre missing one of the power connectors to the MOBO (eight pin power) did you remember that one?? ive done the same mistake, thats why it sounds familiare









but it looks very good though, in silver with noctuas! cant wait to see more


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I guess the Noctua and Freezer 11 LP allow for more room.


----------



## Waterkippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> sounds like youre missing one of the power connectors to the MOBO (eight pin power) did you remember that one?? ive done the same mistake, thats why it sounds familiare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it looks very good though, in silver with noctuas! cant wait to see more


No i didnt miss that one









will get another 6700k in a few hours and will try again, if not i will replace the mobo.


----------



## Waterkippie

Well wasnt the processor, still same 3 long beeps when turning it on...


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waterkippie*
> 
> Well wasnt the processor, still same 3 long beeps when turning it on...


double check youre not grounding out. check your rear i/o, your ground screws, look through and make sure no wires are making contact with your case. try unplugging the front usb ports. you might have a grounding issue, if you havent been able to figure it out.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> double check youre not grounding out. check your rear i/o, your ground screws, look through and make sur eno wires are making contact with your case. try unplugging the front usb ports. you might have a grounding issue, if you havent been able to figure it out.


could also try doing a breadboard. double check your ram sticks as well, try plugging just one in then try the other.


----------



## Waterkippie

Its not the RAM, tried other, same problem.

It's not the PSU tried other, same problem.

Also disconnected everything not needed like USB, Audio, same problem.

Must be the mobo, will have it replaced.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Hey are you an official Lian Li PR? If yes, can you please tell me the ETA(and rough price) on Lian Li PC-Q21?
> Almost made post and thread about Lian Li PC-Q21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also http://www.overclock.net/t/1572328/8-5lt-high-end-gaming-machine-easy


Go ahead and make a Q21 thread. Mention me if you like.

But hey, the q21 is a miniITX system, very small. The TU300 is full ATX! Bery big! 300mm vs 17mm GPU, not to mention the full PSU and CPU cooler. The q21 is nice, but small.

Sorry, no ETA yet: Should be about USD 74.99 / EUR 79.90 /GBP 59.90
No price yet on the TU300. I have 2 next to me for the video though. So fun!


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Go ahead and make a Q21 thread. Mention me if you like.
> 
> But hey, the q21 is a miniITX system, very small. The TU300 is full ATX! Bery big! 300mm vs 17mm GPU, not to mention the full PSU and CPU cooler. The q21 is nice, but small.
> 
> Sorry, no ETA yet: Should be about USD 74.99 / EUR 79.90 /GBP 59.90
> No price yet on the TU300. I have 2 next to me for the video though. So fun!


Not sure if I'll be buying Q21 since theres no ETA. But I ordered Q20 through local distributor couple of weeks ago and hopefully will get it by end of the month.
I have 4790S, GTX960 ITX atm, but planning to replace them for 5775C for Lian Li Q20 case or InWin BQ695 case.


----------



## KipH

That InWin BQ695 case looks nice. But the PSU is small. Will that power your system with those GPU choices?


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Not sure if I'll be buying Q21 since theres no ETA. But I ordered Q20 through local distributor couple of weeks ago and hopefully will get it by end of the month.
> I have 4790S, GTX960 ITX atm, but planning to replace them for 5775C for Lian Li Q20 case or InWin BQ695 case.


wow that inwin is really nice!! i especially enjoy the fact that is has that large breathable side vent, to allow my components to get some quality airflow. My only problem is that the available power supply options wouldnt be able to power my system.

But that gives me an idea, i wonder if i could cut the interior of the side panel off of the tu100( so the hardware that allows it to attach to the case remains, but replace a large section of the interior steel square by the steel mesh material), and replace it with a vent similar to the inwin case you mentioned, so that the tu100 could breathe better. Then i could put a powerful fan in the front of the case doing an exhaust, so that fresh air is pulled through the side panel, and reaches all my components, which should keep them from overheating. IF i do a build like that i would want it to be an air-cooled system(the more i think about it, the less i like the idea of a watercooling setup leaking, and risking the company not replacing my stuff). ill have to think on it. might be hope for the tu100 yet. If i do a build like that then i would either need to get a pcie extension and flip the reference card upside down, and make sure i can mount it on the rear pcie slot on the case, so that it would have access to fresh air. got my gears turning again.


----------



## gintama7888

120W PSU should be plenty for me cos I'm gonna sell GTX960 once I get 5775C(65W) and just use the Iris Pro 6200.
That's why I'd prefer BQ695(3.3lt) cos its much smaller than Q20(7.2lt), but I'll probably end up getting Q20 since I already ordered it(should arrive in ~2 weeks) already and its gonna take ~6-8 weeks to order BQ695.
Advantage of Q20 is that I can use the existing SX500-LG PSU so I know its gonna be silent with NH-L9i, and I can also have 3x 2.5" or 2.5" + 3.5".
Also I think its possible to have 5x SSDs in Q20, e.g.
1x 512GB Samsung SM951 M.2 SSD
1x 1.2TB Intel 750 PCI-E SSD
3x 2TB Samsung 850 EVO SATA SSDs


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> 120W PSU should be plenty for me cos I'm gonna sell GTX960 once I get 5775C(65W) and just use the Iris Pro 6200.


my next build i plan on playing star citizen with at maxed out at 1080p, so im going to need more horsepower than integrated graphics can offer.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> my next build i plan on playing star citizen with at maxed out at 1080p, so im going to need more horsepower than integrated graphics can offer.


never heard of that game, but I only play Diablo 3(occasionally) atm so GTX960 is overkill for me. HD4600 was only good for D3 at 720p low but Iris Pro 6200 should handle D3 at 1080p very high cos 6200 is suppose to be faster than GT740.
Gigabyte GTX960 OC ITX pissed me off cos it ran hot and noisy(in Raijintek Metis) when I played D3 couple of times even tho it's suppose to run quieter than Asus GTX960 Mini. Not sure if GTX960(120W) will run much quieter in TU100 or Q21, but at least I know 6200 won't make any noise when I play D3.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> never heard of that game, but I only play Diablo 3(occasionally) atm so GTX960 is overkill for me. HD4600 was only good for D3 at 720p low but Iris Pro 6200 should handle D3 at 1080p high without problem cos 6200 is suppose to be faster than GT740.


this is star citizen

There are a LOT more trailers but i dont want to flood this thread with them and derail it.


----------



## gintama7888

I saw it on Youtube while ago.. they said it could be mad due to many different varieties of gameplay styles but didn't really interest me. However I will definitely need new GPU if they ever release Crysis 4.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> I saw it on Youtube while ago.. they said it could be mad due to many different varieties of gameplay styles but didn't really interest me. However I will definitely need new GPU if they ever release Crysis 4.


ah well if you ever decide to play let me know , ive got a few ships ;-). Id let you use certain ones when im not online. ( that will b a feature when the game launches).


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Lian Li Q20 only accepts single slot GPU's? how do you plan on fitting a GTX 960 in there?


----------



## gintama7888

I'm gonna replace 4790S with 5775C and just use Iris Pro 6200, cos its suppose to be ~GT740-GTX750 performance(and only use 10-15W TDP). Iris Pro 6200 should be good enough for me cos I don't really game much, and there's no point getting some low-end single slot GPU to replace Iris Pro 6200.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> Lian Li Q20 only accepts single slot GPU's? how do you plan on fitting a GTX 960 in there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> I'm gonna replace 4790S with 5775C and just use Iris Pro 6200, cos its suppose to be ~GT740-GTX750 performance(and only use 10-15W TDP). Iris Pro 6200 should be good enough for me cos I don't really game much, and there's no point getting some low-end single slot GPU to replace Iris Pro 6200.


I thought my work computer was in a q20. So I turned it around to see how much room... 0 slots







It looks just like a 20! Lian Li makes too many cases









I really want to say wait for the q21. That extra slot means you can put a Nano in there. But really, that is the only main difference I can see. Be sure to post build log









Back to TU cases








Do you all set up the 200 and 100 as positive or negative pressure. The 300 looks like it will be negative and I am not thrilled by that. Take a look and send me some suggestions how you want me to set up the example system in the video. Thanks.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> I thought my work computer was in a q20. So I turned it around to see how much room... 0 slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks just like a 20! Lian Li makes too many cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to say wait for the q21. That extra slot means you can put a Nano in there. But really, that is the only main difference I can see. Be sure to post build log


Let me guess you have Lian Li PC-Q02 case at work.









I was gonna stick with Q20(since I already ordered one) and already bought 5775C and sold 4790S and GTX960, but now I'm having second thoughts cos you can easily build a system half the size using Antec ISK-110 or InWin BQ695 case, etc with the parts I have.
I only just realized Q20 is an improved version of Q02, but I think Q20 would been better if they just made it smaller by reducing the height(remove optical bay and single expansion slot) and depths. "Small is beautiful"









p.s. you should inform Lian Li webmaster to update Q20/Q21 product page.
PSU Type - should be SFX or SFX-L
spelling mistake on Q20 page, it says "PUS Type"








maximum compatibility on Q20 page - VGA card length: 151mm, CPU cooler height: 60mm, PSU length: 170mm


----------



## KipH

Yes, the q02







But, I am getting new GPU soon, so I will have to get new case








The Antec looks fun, but no GPU is a killer. I don't mind external PSU, but not that small of one... That is like a digital signage case.
Same for the InWin I guess, although, I do like it better.

I will think if I can suggest a no GPU PSU breakout case to Lian Li guy. There is just the one guy, and he is hard to talk to, as I don't speak Chinese.


----------



## Mampus

Hi. Just a quick question about TU100. Are Gentle Typhoon 1850 RPM 120mm is enough for intake? Or I should go to something extreme like Noctua Industrial fan? Thanks


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Hi. Just a quick question about TU100. Are Gentle Typhoon 1850 RPM 120mm is enough for intake? Or I should go to something extreme like Noctua Industrial fan? Thanks


might as well go for Noctua industrial fan if you gonna replace the stock one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Yes, the q02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I am getting new GPU soon, so I will have to get new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Antec looks fun, but no GPU is a killer. I don't mind external PSU, but not that small of one... That is like a digital signage case.
> Same for the InWin I guess, although, I do like it better.
> 
> I will think if I can suggest a no GPU PSU breakout case to Lian Li guy. There is just the one guy, and he is hard to talk to, as I don't speak Chinese.


lol I knew it.







but why would u need a GPU for a work PC?








I think it would be awesome IF Lian Li can make case like InWin BQ695(looks like best UCFF for ITX mobo by far on paper) but maybe better quality.
Antec ISK-110 seems to be still popular probably cos its widely available and doesn't have any competitor, but ISK-110 doesn't have front USB3 ports and require power adapter. BQ695 has front USB3 and build in 120-150W PSU(doesn't need power adapter) so its much smaller than ISK-110 and looks much better too.


----------



## Mampus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> might as well go for Noctua industrial fan if you gonna replace the stock one.


Wow, thanks for the quick reply! I have 2 of the GT 1850 fan, one in my TJ08-e, the other is not used yet. I still think GT 1850 is one of the best 120mm fan, albeit it's already discontinued









Noctua Industrial Fan is interesting though. Should I get the 2000 or the 3000 RPM?


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Noctua Industrial Fan is interesting though. Should I get the 2000 or the 3000 RPM?


Don't get 3000rpm one cos its noisy 43.5dBA, 2000rpm one is only 29.7dBA.


----------



## Mampus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gintama7888*
> 
> Don't get 3000rpm one cos its noisy 43.5dBA, 2000rpm one is only 29.7dBA.


Hmm, according to this review, the difference is not that far. Maybe I'll stick to my GT and see what happens









I think this is not posted before. In Taiwanese Lian-Li website, there's link to TU110

Link

For what I can understand, they added Gold and Orange color, windowed side panel, added bottom hole for GPU intake, and different HDD config [1x 3.5" HDD (or ODD) and 1x 2.5" HDD instead of 1x 2.5" HDD (or ODD) and 2x 2.5" HDD]









For me, Pink should be more interesting than Orange. That hole near PSU in TU100 quite useful compared to windowed side panel in TU110. GPU intake hole is much appreciated, and 3.5" HDD at the top is somewhat useful for media storage


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Hmm, according to this review, the difference is not that far. Maybe I'll stick to my GT and see what happens


maybe cos they don't have any 3000rpm fans on that review.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> I think this is not posted before. In Taiwanese Lian-Li website, there's link to TU110
> 
> Link
> 
> For what I can understand, they added Gold and Orange color, windowed side panel, added bottom hole for GPU intake, and different HDD config [1x 3.5" HDD (or ODD) and 1x 2.5" HDD instead of 1x 2.5" HDD (or ODD) and 2x 2.5" HDD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, Pink should be more interesting than Orange. That hole near PSU in TU100 quite useful compared to windowed side panel in TU110. GPU intake hole is much appreciated, and 3.5" HDD at the top is somewhat useful for media storage


Only advantage of TU110 would be the GPU intake hole at the bottom, so TU110 case with the updated TU100 side panel would be the best setup.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Hmm, according to this review, the difference is not that far. Maybe I'll stick to my GT and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is not posted before. In Taiwanese Lian-Li website, there's link to TU110
> 
> Link
> 
> For what I can understand, they added Gold and Orange color, windowed side panel, added bottom hole for GPU intake, and different HDD config [1x 3.5" HDD (or ODD) and 1x 2.5" HDD instead of 1x 2.5" HDD (or ODD) and 2x 2.5" HDD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, Pink should be more interesting than Orange. That hole near PSU in TU100 quite useful compared to windowed side panel in TU110. GPU intake hole is much appreciated, and 3.5" HDD at the top is somewhat useful for media storage


Ooooh! I was considering to a case mod to convert a TU100 into this (glass side panel, gpu fan mod). If this comes to the states, then this makes my life infinitely easier! Great find!


----------



## KipH

It looks like the TU110 is China only. I have never seen it, nor had anyone in this office.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> It looks like the TU110 is China only. I have never seen it, nor had anyone in this office.


i know you probably cant do much about it, but the TU110 needs to be a world wide case, thats seriously changing the modding game for people whom dont want to cut up their TU100 ! looks absolutly epic with that sidepannel!


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I've seen some of these cases on Taobao website ! just need to find a good agent


----------



## Myrdal

its so shady though, when you dont know the language :/ google translate, yes.. but still shady!


----------



## Myrdal

Sick build to say the least! damn..


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i know you probably cant do much about it, but the TU110 needs to be a world wide case, thats seriously changing the modding game for people whom dont want to cut up their TU100 ! looks absolutly epic with that sidepannel!


This, many times over!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> I've seen some of these cases on Taobao website ! just need to find a good agent


If you find that agent, maybe you could hook us up


----------



## Mampus

That orange case looks like Flight Recorder on an airplane









All the excitement for TU110!!!


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I use BuyChina. they're the best in terms of language and website layout and ordering process. TU110 is £135 to the UK so not worth it IMO. You're right about the shady stuff though only sometimes. The TU100 looks kind of big to me? I might just go for the Q21 instead, I do wish it had a side panel though.


----------



## KipH

Let me know the price, shipped, from China. For no reason, nope nope nope.


----------



## gintama7888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> I might just go for the Q21 instead, I do wish it had a side panel though.


I also prefer Q21 over TU100 cos its much smaller, but now I think about Q21 will most likely have thermal issue since its only got one intake fan.. so TU110 is probably the best small Lian Li gaming case.


----------



## fer9001

Do you think it is posible to use the Phanteks PH-TC12LS cooler exchanging the 120x25 fan with a slim 120x12 like the Scythe Slip Stream SY1212SL12H 2000 rpm ?


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I agree and that's why I might just get a skylake 65W CPU paired with a 960. That's all I need for 1080p as I'm 100% sure the R9 Nano + 6600k will prove your point


----------



## Mampus

Another intersting news! TU300 and TC-01









Basically, TU300 is the case, and TC-01 is the luggage trolley for it


----------



## fer9001

No change !!! I like my tu100, it smal, dont need more accesories. Can be stationed next to my monitor don't need trolay to cary it!


----------



## KipH

What an awesome video









The TU300 is bigger, full AXT, so if you are actually traveling, like to a LAN, the TC helps. It was very easy to move that full system. They case I show off with all the components inside is the one I walk with in the video. Its not empty I mean.

Its not particularly made for water cooling, it still has an OOD bay and the power cable is hard to rout if your PSU is not standard (we had one that was flipped!), but I do like the rest of the lay out. Its not meant to be an ITX system! Put your SLI and Xfire in it! Take that to the LAN! OC all the things!


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> What an awesome video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TU300 is bigger, full AXT, so if you are actually traveling, like to a LAN, the TC helps. It was very easy to move that full system. They case I show off with all the components inside is the one I walk with in the video. Its not empty I mean.
> 
> Its not particularly made for water cooling, it still has an OOD bay and the power cable is hard to rout if your PSU is not standard (we had one that was flipped!), but I do like the rest of the lay out. Its not meant to be an ITX system! Put your SLI and Xfire in it! Take that to the LAN! OC all the things!


That thing looks indeed very nice and actually after watching the video the component placement is reasonably well thought out. I personally would have preferred the HDD cage to be removable and a little different PSU orientation so that it would have been an option to use longer than 160mm one but I'm sure there is a reason why components are placed exactly like they are. For instance non-removable HDD cage might be needed to make the case rigid enough to endure the forces it faces during transportation.

Few notes for improvement / mods that pop right into my mind.
* Option to install SSD / 2.5'' HDD behind the motherboard tray - there seems to be enough space for that in there already. Granted a bit of two sided tape is enough for SSD but for 2.5'' HDD at minimum couple of screw holes ... but one can do them just fint with a drill bit in exactly the right spot he needs anyway.
* Top air vent cover (sometimes it does rain) and/or optional drizzle proof "bag" for walking through a mild shower (say up to few hundred meters) through moderate rain. Might be something as simple as just a piece of 2mm plexi in right shape to just sit on top of the case covering the air vents with hole in it for the handle to go through.
* Optional side door with air - while the ones in the bottom are helpful in my experience it has been better to blow in cold air from the side as that get it to both gfx cards while blowing in from the bottom adresses only the bottom gfx card air needs and the top one would be still choking.

The trolley is especially nice touch. A fully built ATX system can weight a lot. The heaviest I have lugged around (with shoulder strap) has been 32 kg but that was with 12 kg EATX case and 9x120mm monster radiator + custom water cooled everything. Something as low as ~10 kg is possible and that is not a problem with proper handle for few hundred meters but at ~15 kg which most PC's that do not try to specifically minimize weight would end up with a proper trolley would make a difference in my option. Or over longer distance than few hundred meters. Trolley wheels are bit on the small side it seems for outdoor usage but then again I dont think this case has been really intended to go outdoors all that often


----------



## KipH

HDD cage is removable, I think, from memory. But not the psu. I would also like to see SSD spots on the back, and in the ODD bay.
Covers I don't know. They would be nice, yes, but may give people bad ideas, like going offroading


----------



## Delt4life

Hi guys and thanks for making this thread. I am speccing out a lunchbox build and love the TU-100.

Here is what I know I want,

Silverstone SFX 500w power supply with the 120mm fan.
Tu100 case obviously, not sure about black or silver.
240g ssd drive
8g of RAM
Noctua NH-L9i cpu cooler

Here are the variables and what I am thinking.

i5-4690S, 3.2 Ghz what I am leaning to for the 65w (Lowering heat a touch)
options i5-4690, 3.5Ghz (84w)
and I also specced out an i5-6600, 3.3Ghz (65w)

MB I have so far is the Gigabyte GA-H97N-Wifi (I will not be overclocking and want built in Wifi)
I know if I use the 6600 I will need a H170 set and DDR 4 Ram

My other big decision is the Video Card
I am leaning toward the GTX 960 (120w) 2gb version from Asus
option GTX 970 (145w) 4gb from Asus. (+ ~$135 and not sure that is worth the cost)

I play only SWTOR right now and want to be able to take this with me to play with my kids at home.
Total from the i5-4690S, GTX 960, build is 239 watts
i5-4690, GTX 970 build is 283 watts.

I really don't want to watercool this build and don't think I should have to since I will not be oc'ing it, have a cooler for the cpu, and a graphics card that vents out the back, and a power supply with a 120mm fan. Let me know what you think and what I missed. Thanks.


----------



## fer9001

My opinion is to keep low as posible your wattag so you will avoid the modifications to improve air intake for cooling. The other thing is your ssd is to small. Go direct to one big and avoid upgrating, your kidow will change games back and forward so you must have instaled more than one game. Go for 1Tb and have evrithing in it, not heaving concerns of filling it up with any needing data, games or personal.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Another intersting news! TU300 and TC-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, TU300 is the case, and TC-01 is the luggage trolley for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Honestly I do not know if there is that much market need for TU300. What really benefits TU100 / TU200 is their small form factor with the handle for highly friendly transportation.

Personally I would like to see TU150 (size factor between TU100 and TU200) which supports bigger GPUs and has more room for implementation on AIO.

And even more the TU201 -> a reworked TU200 for maybe better watercooling support. Starting with the removing of the optical drive bay and shifting the whole mother board more to the top of the case so there is more room in the bottom e.g. for implementation of 2x120mm fans. Also slightly increase the space behind the mother board tray for some ssd mounting. But most important still keep this simple and clean design


----------



## Origondoo

Is water cooling a rocket science?

Hell yeah, if you go for itx in PC-TU200

















And that's the room for bottom fans to breath


----------



## Simmons572

Excellent work man! Very impressive


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Excellent work man! Very impressive


Thank you.

After almost 9 months of building and rebuilding. And then a complete redesign of the loop I'm finaly satistied with the performance.

And the most important the design of the case was not changed from the outside. Except the screws instead of the rivets.


----------



## UncalledForGabe

I had this on the back burner for a while.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncalledForGabe*
> 
> I had this on the back burner for a while.


Looks awesome and very clean.


----------



## Myrdal

awesome case mate! love it!


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Wow, that's exactly how I like to see the TU100's....CLEAN !

I think the PC- Q01B is definately a greater alternative to the TU100 as its smaller in D x H but wider in Width.

PC Q21 pricing £70.49 with shipping


----------



## r2yet

Hello,
I'm using PC-TO110, an improved version of TU100 with side window and 14cm fan hole in bottom









I'm wondering there's any carry bag fit this case + a 21.5" monitor + an tkl kb ?

Thx you


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2yet*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm using PC-TO110, an improved version of TU100 with side window and 14cm fan hole in bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering there's any carry bag fit this case + a 21.5" monitor + an tkl kb ?
> 
> Thx you


The TU110 was only sold in China. I hope you got the Orange









I hope someone can help you, because I know of no bags.


----------



## ejohnson

Roccat tusko is the closest thing your going to be able to find. It holds a lcd, keyboard, mouse and cables.


----------



## r2yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Roccat tusko is the closest thing your going to be able to find. It holds a lcd, keyboard, mouse and cables.


Haha thank you, but it doesnt hold the case


----------



## ejohnson

That's why the case has a handle


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> That's why the case has a handle


Give that man a free internet!


----------



## gintama7888

Finally got Lian Li PC-Q20 case today.








(it was a bloody looong wait cos I was originally planning to get TU100 back in Sep then ended up getting Q20 instead.., long story)
http://i.imgur.com/v4CkFLM.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3kcASgK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OcbCWRf.jpg

p.s. anyone managed to get TU110 with the new perforated side panel?


----------



## hampurista

I wanted to get the TU110 in orange but could'nt quite get along with the taobao website...
It's a pity that a multitude of awesome cases don't get sold in e.g. Europe but only in Asia.


----------



## gintama7888

doh, cos I think TU110(with updated perforated side panel from TU100) should run much cooler than the smaller/newer PC-Q21 imo, my PC-Q20 seem to get pretty hot when I'm playing games(Diablo 3 with Iris Pro 6200 onboard gpu)..


----------



## KipH

The q20 is not designed for gaming







Try to keep it cool in there, it will be a test of your OCN abilities.

THe TU110 was China only, and it's not that new. I could not even buy one myself. But, if you are willing to pay a lot, I can look for one. Only until Xmas, then I am back to Canada.

If you want a SFF gaming case, the q10 (or q17 ROG certified, if you are not in USA) are great!


----------



## gintama7888

What is OCN abilities?









I don't need TU110, Q20 is good enough for me. Already spent A$430 just for the case and PSU cos I had to change Silverstone SFX500-LG PSU to SFX600-G since SFX500-LG was bit too long for the Q20 case and bent the front USB ports..








IF they ever release Crysis 4 then I'll just swap the case to Q21 and add R9 Nano or GTX970 Mini.









I know Q20 isn't made for gaming but case gets hot when I play Diablo 3(with on-board GPU) so I think it can use some better ventilation(maybe on the side panel, or at the bottom of the case), but overall I think its a pretty cool case for 5775C setup cos its very small.


----------



## Indigo2Extreme

Transplanting everything out of my PC-TU100 and into a modded PC-Q21. The FSP500 Platinum FlexATX is so tiny. iPhone5s for scale.


----------



## asimplebeast

Hello,

Great thread, thanks for all the write ups and pictures. I have an i7 and a gigabyte gtx 960 mitx in a stock pc-tu100. I'm running a Zalman silent flower style cpu cooler. My PSU is modular and I've tucked my cables nicely. My ssd is mounted in the optical bay.

My cpu is hitting temps of 75°C at 1080p gaming and 90-100°C at 1440p gaming. What do you guys feel I should do to address these temps?

I'm considering, porting for and installing a fan under the gpu as others have done, and replacing the stock cooler with either a Noctua industrial, or closed loop water cooler. I'm not sure what's going to be the most effective.

Thanks


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimplebeast*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Great thread, thanks for all the write ups and pictures. I have an i7 and a gigabyte gtx 960 mitx in a stock pc-tu100. I'm running a Zalman silent flower style cpu cooler. My PSU is modular and I've tucked my cables nicely. My ssd is mounted in the optical bay.
> 
> My cpu is hitting temps of 75°C at 1080p gaming and 90-100°C at 1440p gaming. What do you guys feel I should do to address these temps?
> 
> I'm considering, porting for and installing a fan under the gpu as others have done, and replacing the stock cooler with either a Noctua industrial, or closed loop water cooler. I'm not sure what's going to be the most effective.
> 
> Thanks


Would you mind posting some photos?

Also, is it your CPU or your GPU that is over heating? Typically the GPU is the one that overheats more rapidly, so I would just like to clarify.


----------



## ejohnson

Is there any interest in a slip cover style case for these things?

I was thinking about how this is the perfect lan box, but traveling with it can cause some bumps, dents or scratches to our pretty outsides...

I designed a slip cover in my head, it would pretty much be a soft fleece type inner, with a dense foam middle that has a bumped out section for the IO on the back. then a thinner foam top panel. All covered with a thick nylon skin. There would be a hole in the top that the handle fits through and the bottom would be open.

Pretty much you would just slide the cover over the top, pull the handle out and go Thinking of putting pockets on both sides for cables, mouse, and maybe if theres space something to hold a ten keyless keyboard too.


----------



## asimplebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Would you mind posting some photos?
> 
> Also, is it your CPU or your GPU that is over heating? Typically the GPU is the one that overheats more rapidly, so I would just like to clarify.





http://imgur.com/fBppUUD


Those are my CPU temps, my GPU doesn't have a sensor I can get recognised in Linux.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Is there any interest in a slip cover style case for these things?
> 
> I was thinking about how this is the perfect lan box, but traveling with it can cause some bumps, dents or scratches to our pretty outsides...
> 
> I designed a slip cover in my head, it would pretty much be a soft fleece type inner, with a dense foam middle that has a bumped out section for the IO on the back. then a thinner foam top panel. All covered with a thick nylon skin. There would be a hole in the top that the handle fits through and the bottom would be open.
> 
> Pretty much you would just slide the cover over the top, pull the handle out and go Thinking of putting pockets on both sides for cables, mouse, and maybe if theres space something to hold a ten keyless keyboard too.


It probably depends on price. As far as cables, mouse, etc go - a backpack is probably more ergonomic if going to LAN.

Edit: I really like Tu-300 - unfortunately my PSU is 40 mm too long for it and I'm not in position to swap it out just yet as it still has 5 years of warranty on it (AX-1200i). Granted, running a 4 kg PSU in a portable setup is probably a very very very tiny niche


----------



## ejohnson

I will try to make one this month, I will post plans and templates for all the patterns so anyone can build their own.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimplebeast*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fBppUUD
> 
> 
> Those are my CPU temps, my GPU doesn't have a sensor I can get recognised in Linux.


First and foremost, that is a very tidy looking TU100!









My biggest concern with the build, and the TU100 in general, is the lack of exhaust in this case. I am willing to bet that your GPU is getting pretty toasty as well, but due to lack of sensor, I am not really sure how to check that.

IIRC (and someone please correct me if I am wrong), the fan in the PSU is designed to draw in air from inside the case, and exhaust out the back. You may want to consider flipping the PSU around so the fan side is closer to the CPU.

Another suggestion, if you are willing to chop up your case, you may want to add some fan holes to this case. Check out @UncalledForGabe's Heavy Breather Case mod.


----------



## wafpak

if i liquid cooling my gpu like you did but not modifying the case like putting a hole and fan at the botom will i still get a good temp ?


----------



## UncalledForGabe

It might be a little hot. It isn't hard to get two 80mm fans in the top, unless you have an optical drive. You would want to get the heat away from the cpu at that point.


----------



## wafpak

i dont have the tools to make a hole in the case


----------



## UncalledForGabe

I would go with a very high psi and cfm fan then.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wafpak*
> 
> i dont have the tools to make a hole in the case


A hammer and good nail would do the trick









Or if with 20 spare EUR/$ at your disposal any of the cheapest cordless drills with a 3 or 4 mm drill bit.


----------



## ptsiddle

Had a quick question for owners of the TU200. Approximately how much room is there between the power supply and side of the case? Was thinking about trying to mod a small monitor into the side for a portable little gaming machine.

I was currently looking at this monitor:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0V11KG2546&cm_re=GeChic_1002-_-9SIA0V11KG2546-_-Product

The dimensions state that it's 10.9x7.67x0.4(in.)

If not, maybe I can find a way to attach it on the outside of the case.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptsiddle*
> 
> Had a quick question for owners of the TU200. Approximately how much room is there between the power supply and side of the case? Was thinking about trying to mod a small monitor into the side for a portable little gaming machine.
> 
> I was currently looking at this monitor:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0V11KG2546&cm_re=GeChic_1002-_-9SIA0V11KG2546-_-Product
> 
> The dimensions state that it's 10.9x7.67x0.4(in.)
> 
> If not, maybe I can find a way to attach it on the outside of the case.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hm. For the price and for similar size I would just grab the replacement ipad3 "retina" screen (~ 60$) and a controller from a guy in Japan (USB powered but can also be powered from PSU 5V line, need display-port signal) (~40$) - you would get an ips 60 Hz 9.7'' panel at 2048x1536 resolution. In W8 "retina" mode that means in both directions about half the pixels as "effective" resolution. Basically 1024x768 pixel screen with an option to go for "full resolution" if you so desire (waring stuff get then rather small).

Linky: https://hackaday.io/project/4276-custom-retina-eyefinity-array-for-pc and a link to the thread in overclock.net with more details is in that link (because I do not have original thread bookmarked in this browser).


----------



## ptsiddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Hm. For the price and for similar size I would just grab the replacement ipad3 "retina" screen (~ 60$) and a controller from a guy in Japan (USB powered but can also be powered from PSU 5V line, need display-port signal) (~40$) - you would get an ips 60 Hz 9.7'' panel at 2048x1536 resolution. In W8 "retina" mode that means in both directions about half the pixels as "effective" resolution. Basically 1024x768 pixel screen with an option to go for "full resolution" if you so desire (waring stuff get then rather small).
> 
> Linky: https://hackaday.io/project/4276-custom-retina-eyefinity-array-for-pc and a link to the thread in overclock.net with more details is in that link (because I do not have original thread bookmarked in this browser).


Wonderful find! I never thought about just picking up a replacement screen. My original plan was to find a tablet, but nothing has an input these days.

Looks like I'm going with this route. Just have to wait another month until I'm back from deployment!


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptsiddle*
> 
> Had a quick question for owners of the TU200. Approximately how much room is there between the power supply and side of the case? Was thinking about trying to mod a small monitor into the side for a portable little gaming machine.
> 
> I was currently looking at this monitor:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0V11KG2546&cm_re=GeChic_1002-_-9SIA0V11KG2546-_-Product
> 
> The dimensions state that it's 10.9x7.67x0.4(in.)
> 
> If not, maybe I can find a way to attach it on the outside of the case.
> 
> Thanks!!!


That's a really cool idea! Do make sure you make the screen angle-able (...) though, alongside the horizontal axis. That would make it much more usable.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptsiddle*
> 
> Had a quick question for owners of the TU200. Approximately how much room is there between the power supply and side of the case? Was thinking about trying to mod a small monitor into the side for a portable little gaming machine.
> 
> I was currently looking at this monitor:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0V11KG2546&cm_re=GeChic_1002-_-9SIA0V11KG2546-_-Product
> 
> The dimensions state that it's 10.9x7.67x0.4(in.)
> 
> If not, maybe I can find a way to attach it on the outside of the case.
> 
> Thanks!!!


1st post, new member:

I used that screen on my build a little over a year ago. It was the closest touchscreen with HDMI input and speaker I could find to match the TU100's dimensions (still a bit longer than the case though). Only 720P and refresh rate is about 25ms but I can run everything close to 60fps with maxed settings. Attached it using 3M Dual Lock and connected it with very short, 90 degree USB and HDMI cables from dx.com.

EVGA Z87 Stinger
Pentium G3258 (OC to 4.5GHz)
EVGA GTX 960 SC 4GB
Antec 620
Silverstone ST30SF
8GB Kingston HyperX Fury RAM at 2GHz
240GB Sandisk Ultra Plus SSD
Blu-ray combo drive


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> 1st post, new member:
> 
> I used that screen on my build a little over a year ago. It was the closest touchscreen with HDMI input and speaker I could find to match the TU100's dimensions (still a bit longer than the case though). Only 720P and refresh rate is about 25ms but I can run everything close to 60fps with maxed settings. Attached it using 3M Dual Lock and connected it with very short, 90 degree USB and HDMI cables from dx.com.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA Z87 Stinger
> Pentium G3258 (OC to 4.5GHz)
> EVGA GTX 960 SC 4GB
> Antec 620
> Silverstone ST30SF
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Fury RAM at 2GHz
> 240GB Sandisk Ultra Plus SSD
> Blu-ray combo drive


Welcome to OCN @gr8soundz! And what a nice build! I am very intrigued with that display you have on there. Very nifty!









So, how are your temps under load?


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Welcome to OCN @gr8soundz! And what a nice build! I am very intrigued with that display you have on there. Very nifty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how are your temps under load?


Low 70s for the CPU under load and the GPU gets up to the high 70s. Figure I'm at the thermal limits of the case despite only pulling just over 200W max power. Doubt it can handle a more powerful card like an R9 Nano and, if I ever upgrade to an i5, may not be able to overclock due to the higher starting TDP.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> Low 70s for the CPU under load and the GPU gets up to the high 70s. Figure I'm at the thermal limits of the case despite only pulling just over 200W max power. Doubt it can handle a more powerful card like an R9 Nano and, if I ever upgrade to an i5, may not be able to overclock due to the higher starting TDP.


That's not too bad. You'd have to case mod some more fans into it to get the temps lower, for sure. As for the i5, I really am not sure about that one, makes sense though.


----------



## Myrdal

@gr8soundz very nice build! i might steel that idea for myself


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> @gr8soundz very nice build! i might steel that idea for myself


Thanks. I lurked a few times to get ideas about mounting the radiator. Figured I should give something back.


----------



## ejohnson

So I am working on cutting a window for my tu100, masked it all off, measured the lines and then realized I don't need to do that! I have a cricut vinyl cutter








So I loaded the measurements into the program, and hit cut. Now I have a perfect straight template to stick to the side of the case to cut my window... Too bad my cricut didn't have a dremel attachment.


----------



## Six-Strings

So is there any way to put a 970 in this baby without cutting holes into it? I know there's an ITX version of the 970, but what about the heat?


----------



## ejohnson

The heat issue it usually caused by the hdd mount on the bottom of the case. If you remove that and relocate the hdds there is enough breathing room for the gpu.

I cooked a 650ti because of those drives, but my 750ti acx (I know, its not a hot card to start with) stays stupid cold in this case.

Just make sure you dont have tons of extra wires blocking your front fan. If possible, get a modular psu and cut the wires down so they are just long enough to plug into things.


----------



## ptsiddle

Nice Build with the screen attached!

I'm leaning towards getting the TU200 for the added size. Should give me plenty of room to insert the Ipad screen into the side of it. May take me awhile since I'm working on a custom water cooled build at the same time. I'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> The heat issue it usually caused by the hdd mount on the bottom of the case. If you remove that and relocate the hdds there is enough breathing room for the gpu.
> 
> I cooked a 650ti because of those drives, but my 750ti acx (I know, its not a hot card to start with) stays stupid cold in this case.
> 
> Just make sure you dont have tons of extra wires blocking your front fan. If possible, get a modular psu and cut the wires down so they are just long enough to plug into things.


Does a 350 - 450w SFX PSU (modular) even exist?

€: Yes, it does. Silverstone Strider Gold, for 100 €...


----------



## ejohnson

That's the psu most of us use in here. When doing the 24 pin plug, make sure you go pin by pin because its not 1 to 1, the pins are mirrored and goofy.


----------



## gr8soundz

Only strange thing is, unlike the 300w and 600w (and the 500w), the 450w Silverstone sfx doesn't have the semi-passive fan.


----------



## ejohnson

But, the 450w unit has a great feature.... you can put a noiseblocker fan in it to make it near silent. The other models I dont believe can do that.

I think the 450 is the sweet spot for this case. Anything more and your just asking for overheating... after all, if your pulling 600w then your also trying to cool 600w worth of electronics with very little airflow.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1297303/replacing-psu-fan-in-silverstone-sfx-450w


----------



## gr8soundz

That's a lot of work to replace the fan in the 450w instead of spending a bit more for the 600.

The temps on the 600w shouldn't be much different when pulling less power. May not be quite as efficient at lower loads and, unfortunately, reviews show the 600w isn't as reliable as the less powerful models.


----------



## ejohnson

Its actually not that bad on the modular 450w psu. You just take out 4 screws, unplug the old fan, cut the wire off the old fan, put those wires to the new fans wires and plug it back in. Then screw the case back together. takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> So is there any way to put a 970 in this baby without cutting holes into it? I know there's an ITX version of the 970, but what about the heat?


The Zotac 970 with two fans do fit if you cut out the front portion of the inner cage if im not mistaking. dont quote me though.

*EDIT* It will fit, the card is 204mm and the case is 252mm


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> The Zotac 970 with two fans do fit if you cut out the front portion of the inner cage if im not mistaking. dont quote me though.
> 
> *EDIT* It will fit, the card is 204mm and the case is 252mm


Zotac showed off a single fan 970 with 6-pin power connector at CES last year:
http://techreport.com/news/27646/super-small-superclocked-gtx-970s-mingle-at-zotac

I emailed them about a year ago but got no response. Doubt they are ever going to release it now when new cards are coming this summer.

Anyway, once the shorter 960s came out, I upgraded to that from a GTX 750.


----------



## fer9001

Hi peps!!!!
Any tried to fit a Silverstone NT01-PRO (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=367) turned to the intake 120mm fan?


And how better cane it perform over the Thermalright AXP-100R


(http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100r.html)


----------



## Myrdal

@fer9001 Nobody here as far as i know has tried that, but i think it would be very tight with the front of the psu. however, i encourage you to try this, its something different! could be very cool


----------



## fer9001

I am waiting for its arrival to try it out.
At the moment I am sempeling temps of the Thermalright AXP-100R.
I like to keep my Rig Air cooled and the summer her get around 39 Celcius.
At the moent the cpu (4790k) get in a gaming session 72 Celsius with room temps 28.
Hope to get better temps on this one.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> I am waiting for its arrival to try it out.
> At the moment I am sempeling temps of the Thermalright AXP-100R.
> I like to keep my Rig Air cooled and the summer her get around 39 Celcius.
> At the moent the cpu (4790k) get in a gaming session 72 Celsius with room temps 28.
> Hope to get better temps on this one.


Better show some pics once it arrives. Whether it succeeds or fails, it will be good information


----------



## tortillachip

Has anyone put the asrock x99 in one of these yet? I'm wanting to do a workstation build but am tentative on a cpu cooler that will fit.


----------



## Six-Strings

Has anyone tried flying with their TU100 case? I don't want to end up at the airport unable to take it on board.


----------



## endlesssssssss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo2Extreme*
> 
> Transplanting everything out of my PC-TU100 and into a modded PC-Q21. The FSP500 Platinum FlexATX is so tiny. iPhone5s for scale.


How'd the build go? I'm curious what you did with the FlexATX and riser.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tortillachip*
> 
> Has anyone put the asrock x99 in one of these yet? I'm wanting to do a workstation build but am tentative on a cpu cooler that will fit.


Not that I am aware of. I will have to do some digging around on the web to see if I can find one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Has anyone tried flying with their TU100 case? I don't want to end up at the airport unable to take it on board.


That is a great question. I want do a similar thing myself..


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Has anyone tried flying with their TU100 case? I don't want to end up at the airport unable to take it on board.


I dont see a problem with bringing it on a airplane. Its pretty much a safer version of a laptop(no exploding battery)... as long as your air cooled you shouldnt have a issue (water cooled guys will get harassed for over 3oz of fluid)

I would say your best bet is to call the airport or the airline your traveling on and ask them. But, again, I have taken several laptops larger than the tu100 on airplanes (think giant alienware laptops) so you should be good to go.

http://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/18794/is-it-possible-to-take-a-desktop-pc-as-carry-on-luggage
http://maphappy.org/2014/07/how-to-bring-a-desktop-as-carry-on-luggage/
http://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/16266/can-i-bring-my-desktop-computer-as-check-in-baggage-on-a-flight

A few links I found while checking this out. The last one seems like the best one of the bunch.

A few things I would recommend though. Make a foam cover for the IO ports (See link at bottom for the best foam to do this with)... the tu100 is pretty armor plated, but the soft underbelly of the IO area will kill it. If someone tosses a carry on bag into the overhead and bumps the IO panel, your in for trouble if they break anything.

http://www.rubberflooringinc.com/interlocking-tile/foam/rainbow-play-mats.html
This foam is cheap, easy to cut and can be glued together with super glue.

To build a rear cover for the IO ports, first cut 2 tiles so its the size of the rear panel. Now take one of those tiles and draw the outline of the IO sheild and the gpu. Cut these parts out, then glue the 2 tiles together.
You should end up with a double thick tile that has a large IO shaped recess in it.
Now you can use velcro straps or something like that to secure it tight to the rear of the case.\

You can then use some of the left over foam to make a gpu brace to keep the gpu from moving around. Doesnt need to be something super nice, infact, if you just put a piece between the gpu and the psu, then between the gpu and the bottom of the case. That should be plenty to keep it from moving around.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Has anyone tried flying with their TU100 case? I don't want to end up at the airport unable to take it on board.


People bring imacs on plane rides like its going out of style, dont know about out of country flights, but mine fit perfectly in both my suitecase and backpack, havent had an issue with either. (Norway) they just look at me and ask what it is, when i tell them and it turns out to be a tech guy or girl they just freak out over how tiny it is


----------



## Indigo2Extreme

Here's the current state of my TU100 to Q21 transplant:
PSU: FSP500-50FSPT FlexATX
Top exhaust fan: Raijintek Aeolus 120x13 mm
Bottom intake: Noctua Industrial 3000rpm 120mm

Q21, TU100, Caselabs S3 comparison:






Haven't painted the back yet as I plan on adding eSata ports.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo2Extreme*
> 
> Here's the current state of my TU100 to Q21 transplant:
> PSU: FSP500-50FSPT FlexATX
> Top exhaust fan: Raijintek Aeolus 120x13 mm
> Bottom intake: Noctua Industrial 3000rpm 120mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Q21, TU100, Caselabs S3 comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't painted the back yet as I plan on adding eSata ports.


I like the layout of separation of GPU and CPU coolers in Q21. Overall it seem to have a better airflow inside.

That's what TU100 and TU200 are missing an exaust fan in the rear. The PSU fan doesn't make it well.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tortillachip*
> 
> Has anyone put the asrock x99 in one of these yet? I'm wanting to do a workstation build but am tentative on a cpu cooler that will fit.


I think in TU100 it'll be not possible due to the cooler size. Except you go for an AIO, mountin gthe radiator in the front.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo2Extreme*
> 
> Here's the current state of my TU100 to Q21 transplant:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU: FSP500-50FSPT FlexATX
> Top exhaust fan: Raijintek Aeolus 120x13 mm
> Bottom intake: Noctua Industrial 3000rpm 120mm
> 
> Q21, TU100, Caselabs S3 comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't painted the back yet as I plan on adding eSata ports.


Very nice build. Had to look twice at the rear panel before I realized your Q21 was modded. Didn't think I'd ever see a smaller, tighter packed case than the TU100.


----------



## Simmons572

@Indigo2Extreme Where did you pick up your FSP500-50FSPT FlexATX? I am looking around and I can't really find a seller.. I have some great ideas for the TU-100 if I can get my hands on one of these.


----------



## fer9001

Still waiting for my CPU cooler Silverstone NT01-PRO and found a nice 140mm fan with 120 mm mounting holes. The Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 it also is low profile, so i gain more space for the cooler and bigger air surfaces pulling.


----------



## Indigo2Extreme

@gr8soundz Q21 had to be modded because tall gpus with power connectors on top (like the Asus 970 mini) will not fit because the power cable connector will stick out the side of the case.

@Simmons572 I purchased my FSP500 thru shopfsp.com for $129. Sent them an email and purchased mine thru my business.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo2Extreme*
> 
> @Simmons572 I purchased my FSP500 thru shopfsp.com for $129. Sent them an email and purchased mine thru my business.


Thanks for the info


----------



## fer9001

Got my cooler and installed it. Here are some pictures.

No psu clear space

Small space between cooler and GPU

The PSU cable's touching the back of the cooler

All installed in take fan air cooling the cooler. Maybe I should reverse the fan to output and add one fan on the cooler!
I also changed the Corsair fan with an 120mm Industrial Noctua.


----------



## Understated

Hello everyone, im new to this community and Im very excited to have found this thread. Im about to buy a pc-tu100 and make it my portable rig that I will carry around with me 5 days a week. It seems all of you here are very experienced with dealing with this case and I had a few questions if anyone here could answer them that would be great.

1) If I bought a pc-tu100 from newegg would it come with the thin side vent strip for the gpu? If it does, how much does the thin strip of ventilation holes for gpu help with temps in comparison to the older version without the gpu vent holes?

2) What fan would you guys recommend I switch the stock front fan with? Should I set it to exhaust or to intake?

3) what is the absolute longest gpu you can fit in there without modding the case? I really have no intention of modding the case aside from getting some rubber feet on it so it wont scratch my desk at home.

4) Should i move both the ssd's up to the slim optical bay? Whats a good way to mount both my ssds on to the optical tray?

5) what would be an easy way to get rubber feet on this case as i dont like the idea of having those naked aluminum feet making contact with every surface as im aware it can leave scratches.

6) would my temps cpu and gpu temps be acceptable with a dual fan gtx 950 and a 6700k that wont be overclocked with a noctua nhl9i on it without any modding?

Ive seen too many people say the temps in this case are unmanageable but you guys have given me confidence that I can make this work. I almost settled for the Silverstone ML08 case with the handle, which im sure is a great case but my heart has always been set on this little lian li lunchbox. I already have everything im gonna put in there except for the gpu. I have an i7 6700k that im taking out of my "portable rig" which is far bigger than this lian li im hoping to get. I had it paired up to an evga gtx 970 hybrid card. Together the cpu and gpu were monstrous and ran everything amazingly well but i found myself playing a lot of games that dont require much horsepower like rocket league, league of legends, and star wars battlefront 3. So i asked myself why the hell am i carrying this monstrous system with me if I can just leave my gtx 970 hybrid inside my gaming rig at home and just get a gtx 950 and stuff it along with the i7 into this lian li case. Seems like it would satisfy my needs. Also i suspect the gtx 950 will have an easier time staying cool in this case. Any answers and feedback are more than welcome. Thanks for your time!


----------



## fer9001

Welcome to the forum!








Her is my opinion.

1) I got 2 of those cases from a different vendor, both came with ventilation holes for GPU and PSU.
I suspect it is standard for all cases now.

2) No fan change at all. Only if you like to get more air in the case or make it more quite with an rubberized or lower RPM one.

3) To bee on the safe side you should choose the GPU and advice the manufacture specifications for the exact dimension of it. The maximum compatibility of VGA Card length by Lian-li is 193mm.
There are people in the forum like @ejohnson he got inside the case a EVGA 750 ti with length of 228.6mm.
So if you chose something with length under the 220 mm it will probably fit.

4) If you don't intend to get a Slim drive yes. Move your SSD's iside the Drive bay to let more breathing space for your GPU. Best way to secure 2 SSD's in ther is to use Velcro Stripes

Link of Amazon http://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-Industrial-Strength-Wide-Black/dp/B00006IC2T

5) You don't need rubber feet on this case!! You just have to stick some Furniture Felt Pads on the existing feet's.

Link Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Self-Stick-Furniture-Value-Surfaces-piece/dp/B000VYN7CS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1456232621&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=smal+Furniture+Pads

6) Your system will throttle to keep the temperatures at acceptable numbers.
The case do not have good breathing to use the full potentials of your equipment. How ever Noctua recommend good case ventilation for the NH-L9i when TDP is 95W and you are close to it (91W)
NH-L9i gives space round of the cooling block but.Thermalright AXP-100R haze more airflow and seam to be better in performance for 95W range CPU's. Bothe got noisy on intense gaming.
I don't like them because the fan of those are to close to the PSU almost blocking them all.
Got a Silverstone NT01-PRO at the moment and don't have on it any fan just letting the case fan blowing on it. So I have intake and cpucooler cooling duty with one fan. Seams to be more quite. take in mined I have drilled the bottom of my case and installed an second fan beneath to help intake and GPU coolin.
Hope it helps you a bit


----------



## ejohnson

1) If I bought a pc-tu100 from newegg would it come with the thin side vent strip for the gpu? If it does, how much does the thin strip of ventilation holes for gpu help with temps in comparison to the older version without the gpu vent holes?

*I think this is standard on all the newer versions of the case. When I got mine, it didnt have the vent holes, but I dont miss not have them.
*
2) What fan would you guys recommend I switch the stock front fan with? Should I set it to exhaust or to intake?

*set the front fan as a intake. The stock fan will do just fine, you can upgrade for a higher output fan or something that makes less noise. I upgraded to a cougar 120mm fan. Its a little quieter, but more import was it matched the color of the wires in my case.
*
3) what is the absolute longest gpu you can fit in there without modding the case? I really have no intention of modding the case aside from getting some rubber feet on it so it wont scratch my desk at home.
*
as fer9001 pointed out, lian li lists a max size, but you can put bigger in. I went with a evga 750ti with the acx cooler. I did have to trim a little bit off the fan shroud, but its a not big part. Also, in order to fit my gpu I have to remove the fan shroud, remove the usb/headphone jacks, put them in the case, then put in the gpu then put it all together inside the case.
This is a little odd, fitting the bare gpu with heatsink is a pain Let me measure the length of the gpu w/ heatsink tonight That part is the tightest fit. The problem being that you cant fit the gpu straight in, you have to remove the cpu heatsink, the main fan, the ram, and parts of the actual gpu.

One way to fit a bigger gpu in requires a drill, a rivet gun and some new rivets along with a dremel.
First you need to drill out the rivets that hold the front/top panel on. Remove this panel and set it aside. Install the main chassis fan and mark the bottom of where the fan is. Now you need to cut from the cutout thats already there (for the usb/headphone) up to the line you made for the bottom of the fan.

this will give you a extra half inch or so of gpu space. You do need to take the case apart more to get a gpu in though so its a pretty big pain just to install a gpu thats too long

I did not do any of the cutting stuff though to fit mine, its just a example if you needed a little more space.*

4) Should i move both the ssd's up to the slim optical bay? Whats a good way to mount both my ssds on to the optical tray?

*Yes move the ssd's away from the gpu.... thats how I cooked my 650ti.

There are a few ways you can go about relocating the ssd. You can stack 2 in the dvd tray. You can stack them on the psu (not recommended) You can cut the dvd tray down (just so it holds the front cover plate in place) then use double sided tape to relocate the stock ssd mounts to the top of the case. You can also stack 3 drives under the dvd tray (4 will hit the fan)
I moved the stock tray to the top of the case with double sided tape, but originally I had 3 stacked under the dvd tray.*

5) what would be an easy way to get rubber feet on this case as i dont like the idea of having those naked aluminum feet making contact with every surface as im aware it can leave scratches.

*You can remove the stock feet and get some replacement feet with rubber on them from MNpctech, or just put the felt pads on the there.
*
6) would my temps cpu and gpu temps be acceptable with a dual fan gtx 950 and a 6700k that wont be overclocked with a noctua nhl9i on it without any modding?

*the 950 will make very little heat, so your 6700k will be the heater here. It should run just fine though with a nice heatsink. It will throttle itself if it gets too hot.
*


----------



## Understated

Thanks to both of you for the very informative replies, you have been very helpful. Now that i got the answers i needed all that's left to do is choose between the silver one or the black one. I like them both very much so its gonna be a tough decision. I'll be posting some pictures of my finished machine once parts arrive and its assembled. Gonna be a boring build compared to what I have already seen here though.


----------



## Understated

Ok so im actually changing my plan to put a gtx 950 in here, and am now gonna try to fit the EVGA gtx 970 hybrid card I already own into this Lian Li. The gpu is already water cooled and so there is no need to put a bracket on it or anything. All im gonna do is remove the shroud that has the blower style cooler on it to shorten the card to the bare pcb which is only 6.7 inches long and is water-cooled. Removing the shroud has no effect on the water-cooled portion of the card as ive already looked into it. Im very excited to try this out. Ill let you guys know my results and post pics when its ready as this could be the best way to upgrade your graphics card without having to hack anything or having to settle for an air-cooled 970. Im already squeezing a monstrous overclock on this 970 and im sure ill be able to keep it once its in the pc-tu100.


----------



## ejohnson

Sounds like that should work. One thing you will have to keep in mind, the radiator will have to be mounted with the hoses on the side. Putting the hoses on the top will hit the RAM, putting them on the bottom will hit gpu.

double check everything before you put the screws into the radiator or the fan. The screws for the front fan are huge and will render the radiator useless for anything but a lian li case.

Putting the fan on, then the radiator will remove the problem of the screws damaging the radiator , they will just damage the fan. But this isnt always a option depending on the size and design of the radiator and how far it goes into the gpu area.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I think the PC-Q01 would make a great addition to this forum, it's wider than the TU100 but smaller in H + D so there should be a lot more room for cooling as there are holes for a fan at the bottom of the case and cable management should be good if you opt for sfx over atx psu


----------



## Understated

So the build is done for now and i managed to get the gtx 970 hybrid in there with not a mm to spare. the gpu temps are amazing idling in the low 30's and staying at a cool 44 Celsius under gaming and benchmark load. i had to break the clip on my 24 pin connector on my psu to get the radiator and fan into the case but I knew i was gonna have to do this once measurements were taken. The good thing about running this 970 hybrid in there is that i can use both of the ssd mounts on the bottom of the case because the gpu doesn't dump much heat onto them and the gpu isn't choking because its water-cooled. I have a noctua nh-l9i on the way and it wont get here until Tuesday so i went with a stock intel cooler for the time being and well...not a good idea. While gaming for benchmarking purposes the cpu got extremely hot as i expected. I knew my 6700k would be thermal throttled with that cooler. I can still play fallout 4 compltely maxed out at 1080p and stay at 60 fps 90 percent of the time until the cpu throttles and the fps dips into the high 30's for about a second then resume at 60 fps. I suspect letting the cpu run a full gaming session when it has to throttle itself every 30 seconds isnt a good thing though so i wont be gaming on this little machine until i can get the noctua in there. If the temps are still high i have an i3 6100 laying around that ill throw into the system instead. It will make a fine companion to my 970. Anyways i wanna thank you guys for the help, i wouldn't have taken dive without your help. Pictures will be uploaded tomorrow and benchmarks and temps will follow next week.


----------



## fer9001

I added rubber feet on the bottom to get 10mm clearance of the ground and installed the 140mm fan (Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14) on the bottom as intake.
Now i am thinking to change the stock cooler of my Asus 970 Mini with an Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono PLUS because it is to hot 79-80celsius under load.



The last thing i will change is the 1Tb Samsung 850 EVO SSD with the new SAMSUNG NVMe 950 PRO 1Tb PCI-Express 3.0 x4 (coming in summer)
Here are some temps on gaming sessions with current setup!
Core 1 2 3 4 Load% Gpu temp
World of Tanks


World of Warcraft


Battlefield 4


----------



## ejohnson

was thinking of ways to do a dual gpu setup in the tu100.

What are your thoughts on this idea

using a pcie x16 -> dual pcie x8 adapter and bifurication.
Since you cant put the adapter and 2 gpus into the stock location, I was looking at the back of the case. The psu can be relocated to the bottom of the case, then the gpus can be mounted where the psu normally is.


----------



## thangkhuc

Hi! Can u guys feedback for me: Can the cpu cooler Dynatron K666 64mm fit in Lian li- TU100?, i need a tower - cooler replace my stock fan 1155. Thanks all


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thangkhuc*
> 
> Hi! Can u guys feedback for me: Can the cpu cooler Dynatron K666 64mm fit in Lian li- TU100?, i need a tower - cooler replace my stock fan 1155. Thanks all


Looks like it would be really really close.
That cooler is 4mm too tall to fit, but, it may work. There is usually a little bit of leeway in the size. You would have to find someone who has used that cooler, or if you could get one and try to install it.


----------



## thangkhuc

Thanks for your help. Im searching one K666 in my country, K666 is the only Tower-Cooler for TU100 I know. And 1slot watercooler inside TU100 i want do for VGA, i like this TU100 very much and want do everything to make my rig perfect


----------



## kooki89

I've been following this thread for quite a while but I can't seem to remember if any of you guys actually tried the NH-L9x65 without the fan.(Quick searching also found no results about it)

So, has anybody actually tried one of these beeffier heatsink as passive cooler for a low TDP CPU on the TU100?


----------



## Myrdal

@kooki89 Nobody here has done that as far as i know, if they have, they havent posted about it here


----------



## kooki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> @kooki89 Nobody here has done that as far as i know, if they have, they havent posted about it here


Aww, that's too bad. I'd love to see some results and was looking forward to Gintama7888 actually trying it







. I can't seem to find anything on the web about people trying bulky coolers on low TDP CPUs. Silverstone rates its NT06-PRO to 65W when fanless.

Maybe something like Cryorig C1, Thermalright AXP100/200 or the Raijintek Pallas could get the job done as passive coolers. And they are just barely around/under 60mm without their fans. But I'd guess such huge coolers might conflict with something on the case, like the top HDD/ODD bracket depending on the CPU socket location on the motherboard...

If someone finds any interesting tests on this topic please, let me know!







I'd love to read about it.


----------



## Myrdal

Yeah about that, id try to find a MOBO with the CPU socket close to the pcie slot, i found that to be a bit easier with AIO coolers if you want to go that route







btw, if youre running any sort of GPU load in this case, it will thermal throttle







theres just no air getting down there. You have any pictures of your build mate?


----------



## kooki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Yeah about that, id try to find a MOBO with the CPU socket close to the pcie slot, i found that to be a bit easier with AIO coolers if you want to go that route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, if youre running any sort of GPU load in this case, it will thermal throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres just no air getting down there. You have any pictures of your build mate?


Unfortunately I don't have a TU100... yet... Lian Li products are not sold in my country, so I'll have to import it, or get it abroad, some day in the (not so soon) future... But I'm also considering the PC-Q21.









Weren't you, Myrdal, going to get the L9x65? And also the picture you posted before, which showed a beautiful orange TU100 does look like it had a passive CPU cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Sick build to say the least! damn..


----------



## shermanpenny

Hi guys.

I know I am way behind but I guess, I'm planning to purchase this case and wondering if it's okay to just drill the holes at the bottom without having to put another fan on it. Meaning, the GPU own fan will suck the air itself? Because I think, adding another fan, given that small tight space, will almost be as equal to putting two fans together without any gap, thus reducing it's actual capacity to move air, ain't it?

Let me know your ideas


----------



## shermanpenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> All done. Changed a bit the plan and fixed direct the fans to the driled bottom.


Just quoting this as per my question above ^


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooki89*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a TU100... yet... Lian Li products are not sold in my country, so I'll have to import it, or get it abroad, some day in the (not so soon) future... But I'm also considering the PC-Q21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you, Myrdal, going to get the L9x65? And also the picture you posted before, which showed a beautiful orange TU100 does look like it had a passive CPU cooler.


Yeah, i was. but i scrapped the idea and now my pc is mounted under my desk, LTT style before it was cool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shermanpenny*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I know I am way behind but I guess, I'm planning to purchase this case and wondering if it's okay to just drill the holes at the bottom without having to put another fan on it. Meaning, the GPU own fan will suck the air itself? Because I think, adding another fan, given that small tight space, will almost be as equal to putting two fans together without any gap, thus reducing it's actual capacity to move air, ain't it?
> 
> Let me know your ideas


Id try to went the bottom like @shermanpenny show how @fer9001 did it in his setup.
Or you could cut a big square hole and mount a universal dustfilter under there and have all the air in the world


----------



## Six-Strings

Hi everyone,

I'm building a "future-proof" computer that I want to upgrade a tiny bit when the new generation of the GTX 70 Series comes out.

So here's my idea:

Owned:
Case: Lian Li PC TU100A (stock case fan)
HDD: Western Digital Blue, 3,5", 5400 RPM, 1 TB
SSD: Samsung Evo 840, 256 GB
OS: Windows 8.1

Need to buy:
PSU: ???
CPU: i5-6500 (stock cooler)
GPU: GTX 950 or GTX 750 TI, any sub 19 cm variant
RAM: HyperX 2*8 GB, DDR4
MB: Gigabyte H170n-WIFI (I do need WiFi antennae, alas)

Future upgrades:

Noctua Case Fan
Noctua NH9-LI
GTX 1070

Gaming expectations:

1080p / 60 / Low - now
1440p / 60 / Medium - when the 1070 comes out

Can you check for compatibility and recommend a PSU for me?
I'm assuming the GTX 1070 won't have a higher TDP than the 970, so I think 450w or even 400w are fine. The i5-6500 is rated at 65w.

Which GPU would you get for the interim?
The 950 is good deal better, but the 750 TI can be had for like 70 € used.

Between the i5-6500 and the new GTX 970, assuming a 10% performance increase, will either of them bottleneck the other to an unreasonable degree?


----------



## ejohnson

Your going to have issues with putting that wd blue 3.5 in there.

the case uses 2.5 inch laptop drives. Putting them in the stock location causes gpu over heating. So, you need to relocate the drives. Generally speaking, you can fit 2-3 2.5 inch drives in other places in the case. With hgst 7200rpm 1tb drives sitting around 60-70$ I would say go with a pair of them, then use a m2 ssd for the boot drive. or a single hgst 1tb drive and a 2.5 inch ssd drive.

I ran 2 wd blacks in raid with a 64gb cache drive for awhile, now im running a 256gb boot with a pair of hgst drives in raid.

I have a 750ti acx gpu, its slightly longer than what lian li says fits, but it fits with some creative building. paired with a i5 3570k an dit handles most games I throw at it. some even run triple screen.

as for the psu, the 450 would be enough to run most anything that this case can handle.


----------



## Six-Strings

Sorry, it's an SSD sized HDD. Thought those were 3,5 inches long, I'm a Metricfag, as the Americans say.


----------



## ejohnson

Ah, that will fit then







. 2.5 inch.

The rest looks pretty good though. Maybe wait on GPU to see what the 1050ti can do


----------



## Six-Strings

Nah, DS3 is coming out so soon... Can't afford to wait.


----------



## Myrdal

Corsair SF600 is a good option id say, plenty of power for what youre going to have








as for cooler, none of us know if the Noctua NH9-LI will actually fit well in this case. but do let us know if you find out.
Btw, the bottom HDD bays are not useable with a GPU. the card will sufficate and thermal throttle. so i would either try to vent the bottom. or make some kind of ducting to channel some air from the case fan down to the gpu if youre not too keen on putting a saw to it. also, to mount SSD's and HDD's ive found that if you mount a single HDD in the optical bay, you can velcro tape the SSDs under it. an it looks quite good and tidy if i do say so myself


----------



## Six-Strings

SF600 as in 600 watt? What's the point of that?


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> SF600 as in 600 watt? What's the point of that?


didnt you say "I'm building a "future-proof" computer " might as well go for a 600 watt.. never know when youll go SLI or god forbid go team red...


----------



## Bambam625

HMM. The new AMD polaris GPUS that only require 50 watts to run. Id imagine they output very little heat. Pair that with an e3 1265L, with the stock fan....and a really good exhaust fan on the front, and the TU100 may end up being my next case after all. I absolutely love this case and have been keeping my eyes on components i could put inside it without modding the case itself, without throttling issues...and I think were getting close. ( Im referring to a gaming pc)

Lots of nice projects in here BTW guys, good show!


----------



## Six-Strings

I haven't even got all the parts yet and I'm already thinking about the glorious 950 --> 1070 upgrade.


----------



## zenn84

I've been looking into building a LAN-rig with the TU-100/TU-200. And this case really took my attention cause of the rugged look.









But I've been wondering if anybody tried out the Corsair H5-SF CPU cooler in it?

Or maybe done a double H-75 cooler (one for CPU,one for GPU) in it;
exhausting the warm air out of the top, with 2 coolers next to each other, offcourse these would be custom wholes, cause they are wider than 120mm.
This would also mean that the front would be (dual?) intake, and custom bottom (dual?) intake.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> I've been looking into building a LAN-rig with the TU-100/TU-200. And this case really took my attention cause of the rugged look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've been wondering if anybody tried out the Corsair H5-SF CPU cooler in it?
> 
> Or maybe done a double H-75 cooler (one for CPU,one for GPU) in it;
> exhausting the warm air out of the top, with 2 coolers next to each other, offcourse these would be custom wholes, cause they are wider than 120mm.
> This would also mean that the front would be (dual?) intake, and custom bottom (dual?) intake.


Yeah, there was a dude here that tried the H5-SF but he seem to have disappeard from here







didnt look like it worked to well tho. but the case is 325mm tall, the H75 is a little bit more than 120 so if you remove the odb you can make it work i guess. would recomend GPU watercooling over cpu if you have to choose.


----------



## Bambam625

HMM, if the new polaris has a replacement for the nano, with lower heat, i may seriously consider it for the tu100. Just worried about throttling, if it only has a 50 watt draw, low tdp, and I can throw a super low tdp processor in there, like the 1265l, and there are a few others im looking at, i may consider it.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Yeah, there was a dude here that tried the H5-SF but he seem to have disappeard from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt look like it worked to well tho. but the case is 325mm tall, the H75 is a little bit more than 120 so if you remove the odb you can make it work i guess. would recomend GPU watercooling over cpu if you have to choose.


That was me







. I have pictures in my build thread. Any way you mounted it, it was just a hair too big.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> That was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have pictures in my build thread. Any way you mounted it, it was just a hair too big.


Ah, there you were. couldnt find pictures in the thread (thought you might had posted here)


----------



## zenn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Yeah, there was a dude here that tried the H5-SF but he seem to have disappeard from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt look like it worked to well tho. but the case is 325mm tall, the H75 is a little bit more than 120 so if you remove the odb you can make it work i guess. would recomend GPU watercooling over cpu if you have to choose.


I understand, 'cause the GPU expells more heat than the CPU. Would be nice though, both watercooled. (similar to this; http://www.overclock.net/t/1365342/ncase-m1-prototype-a-mini-itx-case/660#post_24260604, but only in the top.)

Did a quick search and the H5-SF doesn't really fit the TU-100, space between the motherboard and PSU seems too narrow. Anybody tried the TU-200, maybe that space in between is somewhat wider.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenn84*
> 
> I understand, 'cause the GPU expells more heat than the CPU. Would be nice though, both watercooled. (similar to this; http://www.overclock.net/t/1365342/ncase-m1-prototype-a-mini-itx-case/660#post_24260604, but only in the top.)
> 
> Did a quick search and the H5-SF doesn't really fit the TU-100, space between the motherboard and PSU seems too narrow. Anybody tried the TU-200, maybe that space in between is somewhat wider.


Yeah as @ejohnson says in his build http://www.overclock.net/t/1445689/the-lunch-box-lian-li-tu100-watercooled-lan-box/100_100 it dont fit to good. but id imagine it would in the 200 yes. but in the 200 you could probably fit a dual cooler like this http://www.tomshardware.com/news/id-cooling-hunter-duet-all-in-one-water,29626.html (i had hopes this would fit the 100 but it doesnt)


----------



## ejohnson

The 200 should fit the h5, but the problem with the cooler that I have found is that the fan covers 98% of the motherboard, so lian li usb 3.0 headers wont fit, you need relatively low profile ram (standard ram, no crazy big heat sinks) I had some issues getting my 8 pin and my 24 pin to fit. sata plugs can be problems too.

I love the idea of the h5, but I feel like it could of been designed better. The end caps are way way too big, the mounting points are a little lacking in flexibility and it should of come not as a AIO, but rather have a radiator, then a pump head with build in res and a bit of tube. This would allow users to customize location of the radiator to the pump.


----------



## Six-Strings

I have to say, the modular PSU in this case is a massive waste of money. I thought it had separate, smaller cables for each hard drive, but it turns out it's the same 3-connector cable, just detachable.

Really disappointed with the general cable management in my new build... But the rest of the case is great.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I have to say, the modular PSU in this case is a massive waste of money. I thought it had separate, smaller cables for each hard drive, but it turns out it's the same 3-connector cable, just detachable.
> 
> Really disappointed with the general cable management in my new build... But the rest of the case is great.


You can cut of what you dont need on the sata power cable no problem, although i wouldnt recommend it. But i have to say, reading up on a product youre going to buy is like first point of building a pc.. there would be even more mess if each sata would have to have its own connector, also the psu would be a lot more expensive.



This is my build without a modular psu, i know i couldve done a lot better job with a modular one. i all comes down to how you decide to position the SSDs in perticular. but show us your build mate, we'll do what we can to help you out
















*EDIT*

there is 2 SSDs and a HDD in there btw..


----------



## ejohnson

@myrdal is correct, the nice thing with the modular is that you can hack and slash the wires and not have to worry about messing up the psu itself.

I stacked 3 hdds for my tu100, and in turn I cut the hdd wires down to like 4 inches, then clipped on the power connectors to give me a nice clean look with 3 stacked drives.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> But i have to say, reading up on a product youre going to buy is like first point of building a pc..


Yeah, that's on me, I shouldn't really make assumptions like that. And I usually don't.

The build, apart from the cable management, is done now. I think I'm going to wait for the 1070 before I upgrade the case and CPU fan and do proper cable management, so I'll just get the cables reasonably out of the way of the fans for now.

By the way, did you remove the front USB connectors?

In my TU100 there's a thick bunch of cables protruding from the front panel far enough as to block the GPU, unless I bend them pretty fiercely.


----------



## Myrdal

Yeah man, i took them out. never needed them since i use a Amp/dac combo and have a massive usb hub. freed up a lot of space for activeties


----------



## ejohnson

My usb 3 / audio dont block my gpu.... they actually support the gpu by sitting right under it.


----------



## Myrdal

I see, but i just didnt like the extra wires that i had to route, and especially not the route it had to have to be able to use the connectors (my mobo has a stupid layout...)


----------



## ejohnson

Yeah, the wires are a bit long.... I think it's designed from a much larger case. I routed mine in a big loop along the bottom them straight up by the RAM to the top of the board.


----------



## ejohnson

So I just swapped my 750ti for a 970 hybrid.

Didn't realize how good I had it cooling wise with the 750.... This new card is a heater for sure.


----------



## Myrdal

But that FPS tho


----------



## ejohnson

Yes, I do like the fps on it









thinking that I am going to tear down the case again, I need to mod the front fan mount area to allow for the gpu to fit. Right now, I have the shroud and fan removed.

Im thinking to remove the stock fan mounting along with the part above the usb 3 header. THen I can push the radiator forward and get the stock gpu fan and shroud in there.
I also need to figure out how to get fresh cool air from outside of the case into the cpu cooler. Right now it is blowing hot air off the radiator into the cpu cooler.... not the best in the world.

Not really sure where I can put an additional fan in this case, on the bottom would work, but its going to blow cool air into the gpu shroud.


----------



## Myrdal

I can see why, the front fan mount thing is horrible.. better to just drill a couple of holes in the front for mounting to get more room. as for fan, i thought about removing the ODDB, mount the little pannel thing just with hotglue or something and stick a 80mm fan up top in front of the handle, or 92mm i dont remember what fit there.. (could probably get two 80's next to eachother.


----------



## ejohnson

A 80mm fits between the handle perfect, but I have my HDDs mounted there. I guess now my GPU is under water I could put the HDDs back to stock location though...


----------



## ejohnson

Pardon the potato pictures. 970 hybrid, front panel cut out to fit the GPU and push the radiator forward for more clearance.


----------



## Myrdal

how will the panel fit over the rad? aint that much room between there, is it?


----------



## ejohnson

Right now the radiator isnt mounted to anything, so it will just move back into the case when I put the front panel on.

Thinking of wrapping the radiator with foam tape, and using a pressure fit to hold it in.

But, from the way I have it, the front will fit on, and most of the radiator will be infront of the stock mount.


----------



## Myrdal

Ah i see. The pressure fit might work if youre not planning on moving it much, you can get these simple straight iron pieces at your local cheap stuff store most times to make a simple brace/mounting thing







but im looking forward to see what you come up with man, very interesting build so far


----------



## ejohnson

I do intend to make a proper mount for it, but for now pressure fit is my solution


----------



## steezebe

My TU-100 workstation sitting next to my beloved Corsair Carbide Air 240. I needed a computer dedicated to Solidworks and controlling my CNC machine, and the portable size, handle and build quality on the TU-100 fit the bill perfectly. Man the TU is small!

an i5-3570k from a previous build on 
an ASRock Z77 mitx board with 
2x8GB 1600 DDR3 dual channel Corsair memory,

An AMD W4300 GPU (







)
a Corsair H60 water cooler and 
a Silverstone 450W SFF PSU (which is loud and I hate it)

The only mod is that I removed those bloody metal feet that scratch everything, and replaced them with rubber ones.

The fan on the H60 rad is less than 2mm from the mobo; mounting the rad took some fancy tricks, but worked out wonderfully.

GPU temps at Load: 50-53C

CPU temps at Load: 55-60C

It would be pretty quiet if it weren't for this pos PSU that I've had worked on twice with Silverstone. grumble.


----------



## Myrdal

@steezebe Thats a good looking build man, like it alot. and i have to agree, the Silverstone 450W is the bane of my setup. The fan is so loud. i had a 80mm noctua fan to replace it but ofc its waay too thick to fit inside the Silverstone psu.. have to think of something else








What feet did you use btw?


----------



## steezebe

@Myrdal Thank you! I'm glad I'm not alone with that PSU fan...

The feet on my TU-100 are actually the cheap adhesive ones that came with the corsair case next to it. They're not bad; good grip, quiet, and don't scratch my desk! Here's a pic of them:



you can see in the picture of my last post that I replaced the standard feet on the Air 240 with the damper feet from a Audio Technica AT-120 turntable I rebuilt, which now allows me to pick the case up from the bottom. I may be doing something like that with the TU, if I have any time to mod it a bit...


----------



## ejohnson

Noise blocker 80mm fan swap the psu. I did that on mine and its sooo quiet now.

Super easy to do also. the noise blocker fan comes with a short plug on it, but has extensions. I took the stock fan, unsoldered the wires from it. Then I pulled the pins out of the plug on the noise blocker fans extension. Soldered the wires to that, pushed them back into the extensions plug then plug it into the psu.
Its super easy, and a good upgrade too.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So I just swapped my 750ti for a 970 hybrid.
> 
> Didn't realize how good I had it cooling wise with the 750.... This new card is a heater for sure.


Yeah, I was worried the 970 might run too hot. I went from a 750 to a 960. Would love to put an R9 Nano in there but I think the 960's 120W tdp is about max the case can handle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> @steezebe Thats a good looking build man, like it alot. and i have to agree, the Silverstone 450W is the bane of my setup. The fan is so loud. i had a 80mm noctua fan to replace it but ofc its waay too thick to fit inside the Silverstone psu.. have to think of something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What feet did you use btw?


The 450 had a lot more negative reviews compared to the newer (at the time) 300W. Although the 300 isn't modular, the fan is semi-passive and the price was lower. Plus, I figured if I'm going over 250W max power usage, the whole case would run far too hot.


----------



## Myrdal

970 is no problem if you went and fan the bottom, it doesnt ruin the case it only ads to it (so i dont see why not everybody do that.. )









Yeah, 300 watt is pushing it as my setup goes. cant really go lover than 450 atm. but a new fan might sort that out for me.


----------



## ejohnson

970 hybrid also works, but like I had to, you need to cut up a lot of the front of the case.


----------



## Myrdal

It does, i watercooled my 760 with a NZXT bracket, it worked fine and got the temps down a lot, not to mention noise.. only problem was the cpu, it ran very hot with the noctua cooler in there... so i was looking into a closed loop dual pump system, but only one i could find was the ID cooling Hunter Duet and that wont fit


----------



## ejohnson

I have been trying to figure out a way to cool both my cpu and gpu with water and maintain the case as best as possible.

I have a few options that I have figured out.

1: cut 80mm hole in top of case between the handles and install 80mm radiator. This is the least apealing one, as I doubt I can fit a radiator and fan in there without it hitting the motherboard.

2: replace the stock AIO radiator on the 970 hybrid with a much thicker, better radiator. Then link a cpu loop into the system. This may not be the best solution, but I talked to a guy who ran a 980ti with a i7 on a single 120mm rad. It wasnt the best at cooling, but it worked. A 970 and a i5 should work better being cooler chips.

3: get my h5sf radiator (triple 40mm) to fit into the case for the cpu. I like this Idea the best, the triple 40mm will give me pretty good cooling, and should fit in the case (I have to replace the stock blower with 3 40mm fans)


----------



## Myrdal

To be honest, i dont know how i feel about any of them, i mean there is no final answere as of this time for the perfect setup in the TU100, but it woult be cluttered with all that stuff in there. i was thinking about taking a very thick 140mm (preferably a 160 but they dont excist) and loop it with a bay res, but it wouldnt fit properly due to motherboard clearance. i really think a good AIO like youve got, the 40 and a 140 up front would do really well in this case. cant wait to see what you decide to do mate


----------



## ejohnson

Im on vacation for the next 2 weeks, but when I get back Im hoping to try to get that h5sf radiator in the case.

So one thing I think I can do here is to use a external power brick.... I have a dell 330w unit, calculations on my current system pulls around 311 watts (not sure on actual, but i have no overclock right now, and no extra things plugged in except keyboard/mouse

Using the external dell psu will give me ample space inside for cooling the cpu with a 80mm radiator. Infact, I could even put a fan into the side of the chassis where the psu vent is to suck cool air into the cpu radiator.

Now, this whole dell 330w psu I feel should work for the simple reason that it comes from a alienware x51, this computer can come from the factory with a i7 and a gtx970.

Im not a huge fan of the idea of using a external psu, but if it makes cooling the system work, I may have to do it.

Alternately, I may be able to put the sfx psu somewhere else inside the case and just hope it all fits.

Here is a video (not very detailed though) of someone who relocated the psu to the gpu location. Thinking that if this works, relocation of the psu to the top of the case should work.
with the psu out of the way, you see that twin 80mm fans fits in the rear of the case.


----------



## Myrdal

Ive actually seen that thing a couple of times before, but id like to see more of the inside, its to say the least, a LITTLE vague in the cable managment departmant







but mounting the PSU up front where the ODB is, is something ive thought about a lot. it could work very well. especially airflow wise. and if one removes the inner struckture at the front one could mount a fan really low and still get air in from the front.

Also, the external psu thing, thats a really really good ida. ive seen that a lot in the Streacom builds. i like that though, havent given it a go in the TU tho, might have to do that








hehe


----------



## ejohnson

Let me try the 330w dell psu, I have a first gen x51 thats been laying around since I built my tu100. its a bare case other than the motherboard.

I do remember though that the stock motherboard ran a 4 pin motherboard power plug (mine has 8 pin) so I will need to get some adapters for that.

The gpu plug is a dual 6 pin, so that works perfect for my 970.

I will be back at the end of may with some details and pictures taken with my potato phone.


----------



## danimacl

Hey guys, new here! Going to build in this case for a friends brother. Quick question that the vets could probably answer. Am I limited to putting mounting two 92mmx14mm Noctuas, or a 120mm Scythe Slip stream or would a larger full size 120 or 140mm fit as intake? Also probably going to use considering using a h55 with a noctua 3000 rpm industrial on it blowing out the front obviously with fan curves. The Corsiar sf450 watt facing in removing heat from the mobo area. thoughts? asus 970 and 6600k


----------



## Myrdal

Hey mate, welcome to the ranks! Up front you can fit any full size (120x120x25mm) fan. with a little bit of custom work you can fit a 140 no problem, but not nativly. Also, removing heat. this is an issue in the TU100 unfortunatly. it entirely dipends on what youre going to cool the CPU with. AIO watercooler? no problem, just turn the PSU to suck heat from the MOBO. The tiny Noctua cooler? eeeh then youre hosed. BUT. you can make good positive pressure by wenting and adding fans in the bottom. (mind you, youre limited to a 10mm thick fan if youre running a dual slot GPU.) i would recomend a dual 92x92x10mm noctua setup in the bottom, because frankly, your GPU will suffer, (people always say its sort of fine, but under load i dont believe them







) hope it helps, if you have any more questions we're happy to help! dont forget to post pictures or start a forum thread (please post link here or in your bio so we can see it) ^_^


----------



## danimacl

Sorry about my vague first message. So I can fit two of the low profile noctua fans as intakes on the bottom? I plan on using an AIO liquid cooler on the front exhausting with a 3000rpm noctua industrial


----------



## Myrdal

No worries







yeah thats no problem, @UncalledForGabe Has a great build, http://www.overclock.net/t/1516436/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-finished/0_100 where he has two 92mm noctuas in the bottom, personally i went with one because i had a blower style card so i only had to blow air directly into the fan, also i went with intake in the front for positive airpressure and let the psu and the other wents do the heat extraction for me.
Cool man, you cooling the CPU or GPU with the AIO?


----------



## danimacl

I am cooling the CPU with the AIO I plan to remove the hard drive brackets at the bottom of the case. Out of curiosity will a 25mm thickness fan fit underneath a dual slot gpu. Or will only the low profile noctuas or sycthe slipstream fit?


----------



## danimacl

I am sorry you already answered that question.


----------



## Myrdal

No problem man, lots of information and its easy to not catch all







but yeah, i havnt tried but the sycthe slipstream should fit no problem







might be able to fit two of them even! that'd be rad.

Also, if youre going to run more than one ssd or hdd, you can velcro them together under the odd bay







(our favorite here on the forum x))


----------



## tamas970

Just found this thread along the other, bit forgotten TU100 discussion

I'd like to build a small, portable NAS in a tu100(b). No graphics cards, no high-profile CPU-coolers planned. Has someone squeezed two 3.5" drives in it? The emphasis is on portability and small size, thus I'd definitely stay with the tu100 vs its bigger brother.

Besides, any recommendation for psu, that gives a reasonable efficiency in the <30W "extremely low power" domain? The SS-350TGM seems fine, but that's tfx, not SFX... Normally people recommend pico-PSU for low power, but an external brick defies the purpose of portability...


----------



## Myrdal

The drives with a custom bracket would be no problem man. PSU wise, i replied in the other thread you asked. but as for low watt etc im not good at that sort of stuff, other people here tho have gotten this down to an art


----------



## tamas970

Thanks for both replies mate, decided then, case arrives hopefully by the next weekend. As for psu, i'll make my own, using a quality ac/dc converter and a dc/dc atx powerboard. Regular psu-s are crap in the consuptiom range I'm interested (<20W).


----------



## Myrdal

Wow thats cool man, make sure to make a thread and post pictures of your build, (and post a link here!) we all enjoy watching new builds


----------



## tamas970

Case arrived - typically I am leaving for a 3days business trip







. Anyway, at least sime time to think about mounting my 70W switching psu and 1 or 2x 3.5" HDD-s. Latter also seems tricky, because the 5.25" bay is a slim one, I have to find a proper, dual drive replacement for the bottom 2.5" bay.


----------



## fer9001

This is my lovely small Lian Li Pc TU-100.
The components i have chosen are:

Case: Lian Li TU100b
Motherboard: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Z97 mini itx
Ram: Corsair Vengeance low profile CML16GX3M2A1866C10 16GB (2X8GB) DDR3 1866MHZ
CPU: i7 4790k
CPU COOLER: SILVERSTONE NT01-PRO NITROGON
SSD: 850 EVO 2.5" SATA III 1TB
GPU: Asus GTX970 DCMOC 4GB( 90YV07C1-M0NA00 )
PSU: SILVERSTONE SFX SX600-G 600W 80 PLUS GOLD Fully Modular
Rom Drive: TEAC BD-W26SS-BM3 Blue-Ray Recorder
http://www.overclock.net/t/1600804/my-lian-li-pc-tu100-air-cooled#post_25184049


----------



## Simmons572

@fer9001 Added you to the list mate!


----------



## Myrdal

i know there was a lot of hype over the H5 SF cooler to fit the TU100, and i really hope they do more stuff like that in the future, but this thing; 



 now that is interesting! imagine this, on a gpu :3


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i know there was a lot of hype over the H5 SF cooler to fit the TU100, and i really hope they do more stuff like that in the future, but this thing;
> 
> 
> 
> now that is interesting! imagine this, on a gpu :3


Looks cool, but again the size









its usable with a sinlge loop system, but if your trying to run 2 loops (cpu and gpu) we need a solution that can better fit our cases.

something in the case needs to be redesigned to tighten up the components to allow for more option. I still think the h5sf is the best option for our cases to go along with a single 120mm rad in the front.

I am back to working on my h5sf since I got my 970 hybrid.

I have removed the latches on the back of the case, this gives me more clearance to put the h5 on the top of the motherboard, though its very very very tight fit in there.

Right now I am about 2mm from getting it to fit.


----------



## fer9001

I am thinking since whe perforate the bottom of the case and relocate the SSD to the top the space left under the GPU maybe is sufficient when the graphic card is striped of it big air cooler and water cooled by a one in all solution and the radiator is placed on the bottom. The second all in one water cooler cane be place like usual on the front intake 120fan.


----------



## Simmons572

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> *UPDATE!*
> 
> Let's try this again! I've grown tired of looking on amazon every week to see whether this get's stocked.
> 
> We have to do this ourselves or it will never happen! So, I redid the first post and took a good amount of time to compile a form that gives me an idea of the interest in the PSU itself and its potential features:
> 
> FSP500-50FSPT Wishlist TEST FORM
> 
> This is a test-form to gather feedback on the way the questions are asked and whether their descriptions are understandable! The results from this form will be wiped when the final version of it goes live!
> 
> Please tell me if you find anything unclear or missing from this form!
> 
> I know that some of this was already discussed, but starting from a blank slate will be very helpful here.
> 
> If there are other forums where this could be of interest, please PM me and tell me about them! I'd like to get a good amount of exposure on this thing!






Just a heads up all, @iFreilicht has posted a survey to generate interest for that 500W FlexATX PSU. It would be greatly appreciated if you have any interest to please fill out that form.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> Just a heads up all, @iFreilicht has posted a survey to generate interest for that 500W FlexATX PSU. It would be greatly appreciated if you have any interest to please fill out that form.
> 
> Thanks in advanced


Took the survey, my big point was this -
"Since ssd/hdd locations are not as standardized as the rest of the parts of a computer, provide a modular "pig tail" for the sata. By that I mean, just a length of wires with one plug to go into the psu, then the remaining sata plugs being in a bag so I can put them in the locations that are needed."


----------



## fer9001

For those interested in the 500W FlexATX PSU ther is a alternative from JouJye also 500 watt same diamentions.
Her is the link http://www.jj-computer.com/artinfo.php?artnr=A%20%20%202476


----------



## brunodantasgc

Hi guys,
I finished my project.

Here the specs:

i7-4770
EVERCOOL HPL 815
ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8GB DDR3 1600
PowerColor Radeon R9 FURY X 4GB HBM
SSD Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB
SAMSUNG 2 TB 2.5"
LG Slim Blu-Ray Combo Drive
SilverStone SFX 600W
Lian Li PC-TU100A



http://imgur.com/kObrg


I will take more pictures and do some stress tests later


----------



## ejohnson

how you liking the impact board? Ive have been thinking of getting one when my asrock z77 or my 3570k decide to give up on me.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> For those interested in the 500W FlexATX PSU ther is a alternative from JouJye also 500 watt same diamentions.
> Her is the link http://www.jj-computer.com/artinfo.php?artnr=A%20%20%202476


Thanks for the reference!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunodantasgc*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I finished my project.
> 
> Here the specs:
> 
> i7-4770
> EVERCOOL HPL 815
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8GB DDR3 1600
> PowerColor Radeon R9 FURY X 4GB HBM
> SSD Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB
> SAMSUNG 2 TB 2.5"
> LG Slim Blu-Ray Combo Drive
> SilverStone SFX 600W
> Lian Li PC-TU100A
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kObrg
> 
> 
> I will take more pictures and do some stress tests later


Added to the list!


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunodantasgc*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I finished my project.
> 
> Here the specs:
> 
> i7-4770
> EVERCOOL HPL 815
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8GB DDR3 1600
> PowerColor Radeon R9 FURY X 4GB HBM
> SSD Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB
> SAMSUNG 2 TB 2.5"
> LG Slim Blu-Ray Combo Drive
> SilverStone SFX 600W
> Lian Li PC-TU100A
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kObrg
> 
> 
> I will take more pictures and do some stress tests later


Looks mint man! always wondered how the fury would look in our beloved case, turns out its perfect! good job


----------



## brunodantasgc

Hi again,
Some benchmarks:

Benchmark i7 4770 + R9 Fury X + Lian Li TU100


----------



## S3B4N

I love the case, Im more and more tempted to buy it, but I have no idea how to cool it.
Moved back to CM Elite 130 from my SG05. Always wanted to move in to PC TU 100, but what can I do if I am not a moder (skilled in self modyfing metal stuff) but I want to have nice temps in TU 100?


----------



## tamas970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> I love the case, Im more and more tempted to buy it, but I have no idea how to cool it.
> Moved back to CM Elite 130 from my SG05. Always wanted to move in to PC TU 100, but what can I do if I am not a moder (skilled in self modyfing metal stuff) but I want to have nice temps in TU 100?


Depends what do you want to put in the case. Check this out, other than perforating the bottom and replacing the main fan, not much was modded here. I don't think either is absolutely necessary in case you have a moderately power hungry setup (e.g. an undervolted i5-6600k + willing to go rx 480/gtx 1060)

Squeezing a 200+W GPU is clearly too much to ask...


----------



## S3B4N

I am talking about my setup ofcourse - i5 4670, gtx960 gigabyte short one, 2xssd, sfx psu... I am unable to drill holes. I dont have nowhere to buy moded pc tu 100 in my country because our sff community says that tu 100 is a piece of s...t not worth attention. But I like cases with handle, small ones, but I dont want my temps to go like 69-70 after playing max payne like in sugo 05.

Will I squeeze AIO inside? Coz I dont believe any air cooling will do good in such small cases.

And when we taking temps, lets talk numbers. What can be the coolest and with what kind of hardware? If I cannot achieve decent termals without a struggle than indeed this case would not be worth bothering.


----------



## tamas970

<70C may not be easy on 4 cores here, you could either stick a Corsair H50 or a Silverstone NT01-PRO in.


----------



## S3B4N

Corsair H50 is inferior and unavailable in my country. Lowest available is H80i or 75, H90 but H90 is more like for TU 200. TU 200 is very expensive here, but it is not as compact as TU 100. TU 100 is also expensive but the price is tolerable. Unlike TU 200 which I also considered.

Both beautiful cases. I hope Lian Li or someone else will make something similar or better already vented. There is also NCASE M1 that some people suggested me, but my pulse rises up every time I see small case with handle.

If it's unrealistic to have decent temps than I will have to wait up for something better to come out. Damn shame.


----------



## ejohnson

So I think I have found the solution to a dual loop tu100....

I picked up 2 more radiators from h5sf systems, so I have three now... when you put all three together you get a 120mm sized radiator block... but with 3 inlets and 3 outlets... so using 2 fans in push pull I can loop the CPU into one radiator, then the GPU into the other 2.

Going to give it a try soon


----------



## Myrdal

Youre insane man x)


----------



## S3B4N

What about AIO?

Any info if I can use H80i AIO in TU-100 ? Anybody done it before? What are the temps on H80i in TU 100?

Highest while gaming on CM Elite 130 is 49 C. Highest when stress testing 54 C.

I play Max Payne 3 and GTA V mostly.

This is how my GPU looks like:



If I to put this + AIO cooled (H80i) i5 4670, will I be OK, what temps can I expect?


----------



## Myrdal

H80i is too thick to fit without removing the inner shield thing.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> H80i is too thick to fit without removing the inner shield thing.


So what are the other options? I see you are experienced. Fill me in.
Is there any way for a non modder to build around TU-100 cool and safe? I dont care for noise.
I would love to make gaming machine in TU-100 or transfer my rig into that case. I just dont know how to deal with termals...

Air cooling in that case would be a total failurre on 4-core processor, that I already know. So its either a TU-200 where it's less problematic to fit H90 or buying a TU-100 from a modder. But how can I buy a case from a modder?


----------



## Myrdal

Well, i always say watercool your GPU, not the CPU, because thats what puts out the most heat, so go with a Corsair H75 or something and get the NZXT gpu mount, (its simple and easy, trust me.) i Had an aircooled 4690k no problem in mine with an AIO on the GPU. but do get a good high pressure fan for it. like a noctua. if you can, it strongly recommend cutting a hole in the bottom for a slim fan tho, it gets very hot indeed.

only modder i know is singularity computers, but that stuff costs like an arm and a leg


----------



## benc9864

My TU300 came in recently, here's some pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Enough space for a NH-D15S and two dual-slot cards or three without fans in the bottom. Max GPU length is listed as 300 mm, Sapphire says their 390X is 308 mm, it butts up against the PSU but it does fit.

vs. Core 1000




Feel free to ask questions


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Well, i always say watercool your GPU, not the CPU, because thats what puts out the most heat, so go with a Corsair H75 or something and get the NZXT gpu mount, (its simple and easy, trust me.) i Had an aircooled 4690k no problem in mine with an AIO on the GPU. but do get a good high pressure fan for it. like a noctua. if you can, it strongly recommend cutting a hole in the bottom for a slim fan tho, it gets very hot indeed.
> 
> only modder i know is singularity computers, but that stuff costs like an arm and a leg


So in other words, my TU 100 dream is crushed. I cannot do things you did with your stuff. I rather buy a ready product than make it myself - I dont have the skills. But thanks for advice. However I dont believe in air cooling when the PSU is at the top of CPU. Tried that already with SG 05 and temps after gaming were horrible.


----------



## tamas970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> However I dont believe in air cooling when the PSU is at the top of CPU. Tried that already with SG 05 and temps after gaming were horrible.


Not an impossible task, check out this cooler, but agreed, with limited modding possibilities, these small cases are not for the avid gamer.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas970*
> 
> Not an impossible task, check out this cooler, but agreed, with limited modding possibilities, these small cases are not for the avid gamer.


I saw the cooler itself and when used in TU-100. Looks sweet









I've spent some time doing some digging on everything I could dig on TU 100 and cooling. Really too bad that I cant build kickass gaming rig around TU 100 - this case is perfect in dimensions and being portable. I could not find second better case with handle when it comes to my standards that is as sweet as TU 100.

I hope they will come up with something this small and compact for gamers in the future. Maybe something that is already modded as a revision of existing version? Never hurts to dream about it


----------



## tamas970

In a small volume like that, we should be ready to sacrifice TDP's. Without modding, I'd say the case is not ready for a CPU>65W and GPU>150W. Simply too crowded with not enough holes for decent airflow.

The Dan a4 concept seems interesting, hopefully Lian Li will pick up its volume production.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas970*
> 
> In a small volume like that, we should be ready to sacrifice TDP's. Without modding, I'd say the case is not ready for a CPU>65W and GPU>150W. Simply too crowded with not enough holes for decent airflow.
> 
> The Dan a4 concept seems interesting, hopefully Lian Li will pick up its volume production.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas970*
> 
> In a small volume like that, we should be ready to sacrifice TDP's. Without modding, I'd say the case is not ready for a CPU>65W and GPU>150W. Simply too crowded with not enough holes for decent airflow.
> 
> The Dan a4 concept seems interesting, hopefully Lian Li will pick up its volume production.


*cough* STOCK COOLER *cough* ...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> *cough* STOCK COOLER *cough* ...


That's just a demo build. The Dan A4 can fit other low-profile coolers that are way better than that one.


----------



## ejohnson

Ive been super tempted by the a4, but I would like to see some sort of bag, or handle for it first.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's just a demo build. The Dan A4 can fit other low-profile coolers that are way better than that one.


Anything is better than a stock cooling, even if I were to remove the stock cooling and blow air using my mouth - ok maybe I went too far, but stock cooling = no sir.
Low profile coolers I dont know... Depands on what temps we will be talking about after case would be released and tested with top low profile cooler.

Cryorig C1 was considered something decent and it did not perform well on stock grease of Cryorig and even when I changed it to Noctua grease. I kinda still dont believe anything else then AIO or when it comes to ATX full sized - legendary Noctua NH-D14 and its latest version.

But I dont want full atx anymore. I would like to make gaming mini itx rig, size of tu-100, handle and ability to fit AIO... And I want it very much.


----------



## fer9001

I like the A4 but no blue ray recorder, my tu100 haz all a large pc includes in portable size. Jast looking for a better Gpu than gtx970 mini to come up the next months now the big 1080-70 is live. And for those claiming for hi temps it is ok with silverstone nt01 pro cooling the 4790K (boost 4,3Ghz) and the noctua industrial blowing 3000 rpm. Bit noisy but it ceaps the airflow up when needed. I live in Greece and at the moment whe have a hot summer 35-38celsius.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> I like the A4 but no blue ray recorder, my tu100 haz all a large pc includes in portable size. Jast looking for a better Gpu than gtx970 mini to come up the next months now the big 1080-70 is live. And for those claiming for hi temps it is ok with silverstone nt01 pro cooling the 4790K (boost 4,3Ghz) and the noctua industrial blowing 3000 rpm. Bit noisy but it ceaps the airflow up when needed. I live in Greece and at the moment whe have a hot summer 35-38celsius.


Do you have screenshots of core temp/real temp after gaming/stress testing? Would love to see them.


----------



## fer9001

No time to make stress test. If you look in this forum you will find test gaming results i have posted for Bf4, WoW,WoT(http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/400). On my build log you will see real temp screenshot after playing WoT.http://www.overclock.net/t/1600804/my-lian-li-pc-tu100-air-cooled


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> I added rubber feet on the bottom to get 10mm clearance of the ground and installed the 140mm fan (Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14) on the bottom as intake.
> Now i am thinking to change the stock cooler of my Asus 970 Mini with an Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono PLUS because it is to hot 79-80celsius under load.
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing i will change is the 1Tb Samsung 850 EVO SSD with the new SAMSUNG NVMe 950 PRO 1Tb PCI-Express 3.0 x4 (coming in summer)
> Here are some temps on gaming sessions with current setup!
> Core 1 2 3 4 Load% Gpu temp
> World of Tanks
> 
> 
> World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benc9864*
> 
> My TU300 came in recently, here's some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough space for a NH-D15S and two dual-slot cards or three without fans in the bottom. Max GPU length is listed as 300 mm, Sapphire says their 390X is 308 mm, it butts up against the PSU but it does fit.
> 
> vs. Core 1000
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask questions


Great to see that the TU 300 is now a reality and in someone's hands! I'll have you added to the list ASAP.

@Myrdal Looks like we need to need to update the OP


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Great to see that the TU 300 is now a reality and in someone's hands! I'll have you added to the list ASAP.
> 
> @Myrdal Looks like we need to need to update the OP


I would very much like to, but i dont seem to be able to, for some reason i can only see whats been done to the post, not actually do stuff to it... :s


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> I would very much like to, but i dont seem to be able to, for some reason i can only see whats been done to the post, not actually do stuff to it... :s


PMd


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I'm surprised no one has gone for the TU110 on Tabao, they are so readily available ! once I find a decent translator I'll do it !


----------



## Simmons572

I think that's the major issue, is communicating with the Tabao guys. I will say though, if you make the plunge for the TU 110, please be sure to make a post somewhere explaining the process you went through, and any thoughts for the rest of us who are interested


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> I'm surprised no one has gone for the TU110 on Tabao, they are so readily available ! once I find a decent translator I'll do it !


Am I really seeing this? Does the GOLD and ORANGE TU110 have actualy holes at the bottom drilled by manufacturer? Holy cow there is also a window to peak at the mess inside







I want it!!!!!


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I couldn't believe it myself, I'm just trying to convince myself if it's worth it over the Q01


----------



## S3B4N

I will try to get it. If I can fit and screw down any fans down there, than it is my dream come true - a ready product without drilling.


----------



## DevilGear44

I guess I'm a part of this club, too. I'll try to upload pictures in a day or two. I wanted a desktop to take with me on deployment because I hate laptop gaming; I even have a portable touchscreen 1080p monitor mounted to the side panel to make it as ultra portable as possible.

After lugging it around in Guam, South Korea, Singapore, Manila, and Hawaii it's a little banged up but that's why I got it (aside from the handle, of course.) The H90 keeps my 6700K in the mid 50s under stress and even with the pump and both CPU and GPU fans maxed it's inaudible to me.

My only regret with the build is buying a Zotac Amp Omega 980 for super cheap without a lot of research before leaving home port; this thing gets HOT and heats up the whole box; the PSU and passive outtake of the H90's 140mm isn't enough to dissipate it; this case is very obviously ideal for reference cards. Despite that, I still run it with a modded BIOS and a stable 30% overclock- luckily I work in ******edly cold spaces so my rig tolerates it.

EDIT: Thar she be.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Thats epic man, exactly what i wanted to do with my own! cant wait to see more


----------



## CrazedHook

Hey I recently bought and modded my TU100! It is air cooled and cut out five holes for extra fans. Used some of the fan placements other modders of this case have used. I made it instead of buying a VR ready gaming laptop, which are crazy expensive! GPU reaches around 76 degrees under load and the CPU rises to around 56 degrees. Yet to try it with VR but steam says it is more than capable!

Specs:

CPU: i5-6500 3.2ghz
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151
RAM: Kingston FURY 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133
M.2 drive: Samsung SM951 128GB M.2-2280 SSD
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano 4GB
Case: Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower
PSU: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> I guess I'm a part of this club, too. I'll try to upload pictures in a day or two. I wanted a desktop to take with me on deployment because I hate laptop gaming; I even have a portable touchscreen 1080p monitor mounted to the side panel to make it as ultra portable as possible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After lugging it around in Guam, South Korea, Singapore, Manila, and Hawaii it's a little banged up but that's why I got it (aside from the handle, of course.) The H90 keeps my 6700K in the mid 50s under stress and even with the pump and both CPU and GPU fans maxed it's inaudible to me.
> 
> My only regret with the build is buying a Zotac Amp Omega 980 for super cheap without a lot of research before leaving home port; this thing gets HOT and heats up the whole box; the PSU and passive outtake of the H90's 140mm isn't enough to dissipate it; this case is very obviously ideal for reference cards. Despite that, I still run it with a modded BIOS and a stable 30% overclock- luckily I work in ******edly cold spaces so my rig tolerates it.
> 
> EDIT: Thar she be.


Great build! Now, please forgive me, as I am a dumb, but is that the 100 or the 200? My guess is 200, but I am not sure..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazedHook*
> 
> Hey I recently bought and modded my TU100! It is air cooled and cut out five holes for extra fans. Used some of the fan placements other modders of this case have used. I made it instead of buying a VR ready gaming laptop, which are crazy expensive! GPU reaches around 76 degrees under load and the CPU rises to around 56 degrees. Yet to try it with VR but steam says it is more than capable!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: i5-6500 3.2ghz
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151
> RAM: Kingston FURY 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2133
> M.2 drive: Samsung SM951 128GB M.2-2280 SSD
> GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 Nano 4GB
> Case: Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower
> PSU: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX


Great build! I'd love to see more pics of the internals and the mods! Also, is this under air or water?


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Great build! Now, please forgive me, as I am a dumb, but is that the 100 or the 200? My guess is 200, but I am not sure..


That is a TU100.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> That is a TU100.


Thanks! Added to the list


----------



## S3B4N

I mailed Lian-Li asking if I could get TU110 from them or any other source than taobao and they said its China limited edition for China only.

F-you Lian-Li !!!


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> I mailed Lian-Li asking if I could get TU110 from them or any other source than taobao and they said its China limited edition for China only.
> 
> F-you Lian-Li !!!


Boo. Let me ask my dad if he going to China any time soon. He is a pilot for Delta and always brings home little Chinese electronics.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Boo. Let me ask my dad if he going to China any time soon. He is a pilot for Delta and always brings home little Chinese electronics.


If you could arrange something for me, that would be lovely.
I live in Poland, would that be any problem?

We have here something that is called TabaoPolska that acts as a middle man in shopping from Taobao, but they dont pay some fees like vat or duty, so dunno of the costs would not kill me, plus they want some money for themselves and I could not get any opinions trough forums on that Taobao Polska. My old man advised me no to buy from them, thats why I wrote Lian Li after.

I want this case very bad. I was considering a small trip to china, but if you could help me, that would mean world to me. Besides, nobody ever did anything on youtube regarding TU110 (no unboxing or review), nobody even got it here. I wanna build around it, dont care if I be first, but I would love to have this case.


----------



## KipH

Hey guys. I worked for their PR company and lived in Taiwan, and I could not get one. You got to order from China. Sorry.

I did suggested selling it world wide, but they did not bite. I don't know why.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KipH*
> 
> Hey guys. I worked for their PR company and lived in Taiwan, and I could not get one. You got to order from China. Sorry.
> 
> I did suggested selling it world wide, but they did not bite. I don't know why.


Thanks for the info. Even if it's not great info, its something









Sounds like Taobao is the way to go, if you are interested in the 110..


----------



## ejohnson

I talked to my dad the other day, he said he might be going to china in the next 2-3 months.
He said to just give him a picture and the name of the case, and he would just show it to one of the street vendors.... they get on the phone and have one there in 20 minutes.

So, I guess I should know in a few months if I can get one here in the states.

On a mildly related note, Im going to be selling my current tu100 soon. My new setup just doesnt fit









But my current case is setup for a front mounted radiator, long gpus, has a window cut into the side and the inside is lined with sound deadening foam.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I talked to my dad the other day, he said he might be going to china in the next 2-3 months.
> He said to just give him a picture and the name of the case, and he would just show it to one of the street vendors.... they get on the phone and have one there in 20 minutes.
> 
> So, I guess I should know in a few months if I can get one here in the states.
> 
> On a mildly related note, Im going to be selling my current tu100 soon. My new setup just doesnt fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my current case is setup for a front mounted radiator, long gpus, has a window cut into the side and the inside is lined with sound deadening foam.


Think you can get one for me?


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*
> 
> That is a TU100.


TU100 doesnt have a reset button up front, or room for a full size ODD, also only 252mm deep (9,9 inches in ****** math) so a 13" screen would go far ouside the frame of the TU100, so that would be a TU200







a nice one at that!


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> TU100 doesnt have a reset button up front, or room for a full size ODD, also only 252mm deep (9,9 inches in ****** math) so a 13" screen would go far ouside the frame of the TU100, so that would be a TU200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a nice one at that!


AAAAH! You're completely right and I'm an idiot. For some reason I was only thinking of the TU200/300 as the 100/200. I forgot there was an even smaller model. Doh.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Think you can get one for me?


I will ask him to get two.... orange I assume?


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I will ask him to get two.... orange I assume?


Black or silver would be possible?


----------



## Alexusman

DELETED


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Black or silver would be possible?


Yeah I will see if I can get all three colors.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Yeah I will see if I can get all three colors.


Color is not that important for me. If it will be difficult or almost impossible to get silver or black I will be happy with whatever color you will be able to get for me. Silver would be the best color for this type of case since interior is not black. I would also be happy with orange if there would be no other choice.


----------



## fer9001

Today i was thinking if it is posible to watercool the gpu and the cpu by two radiators 1x92mm(http://www.performance-pcs.com/new-magicool-extreme-1x92mm-radiator-black.html) placed on the perforated bottom in series together making a single loop with a modified Cpu cooling pump like the AIO solution have. All the air flow will bee made by the single 120mm fan as intake by default it is.


----------



## S3B4N

Personaly I will wait for ejohson to get the PC-TU 110. If it will not be possible to buy TU 110 from him, I will get TU 200 and watercool my cpu with H90 AIO. If I will get TU 110 I will try to squeeze GPU with watercooling if I find WC GPU with propper rad and go air cooling with the cpu.


----------



## Simmons572

You know, I just had a random thought. What if, rather than try to force a watercooling setup into a single PC-TU100(110), what if you did an external cooling setup?

Like, my thought is, take a second small enclosure, load it up with a rad or 2, and your pump, and connect/disconnect it from the TU100 using quick disconnects. Honestly, it seems slightly excessive, but it would pull a lot of the heat out of the TU100.


----------



## S3B4N

It would be like that ASUS ROG gaming laptop with external liquid cooling dock. However I wouldnt buy that for a dollar. For me, it kinda disagrees with the whole mobility aspect.

Why build so small when you wanna pack some of the guts outside or in secondary case, maybe go for little bit bigger version of the case like TU 200 and have all the guts in one place?

I would want people say: Look how small, sleek and sexy this is, not how huge this is. In the spy world is all reversed.

TU 110 + AIO + custom extra short PSU cables, additional noctua industrials on bottom would be what I would go for myself. Just when I get my hands on it I will start planning, because there is no precise specs, unboxing or better inside view on TU 110. That case was never shown on youtube or in any review. Its one big mystery.


----------



## ejohnson

So, for those who wish to run a double loop (gpu and cpu) in a tu100. I have tested extensively with the stock case, and slightly modded case.

There is 2 ways to go about this.
1 external psu (alienware x51 psu and power board)
- with this way you can fit a dual 80mm rear mounted radiator and a front mounted 120mm radiator. But this causes a issue.... the hot air going into the front radiator is then blown out the rear radiator... not good.

2 move the whole motherboard up.
- so this requires some extra work here. You have to cut up the side latch on the right side of the case, then move the IO cut outs up as far as you can.
- once you have all that extra space in the bottom of the case, you can either put in a 240mm radiator blowing up into the case, or use the h5sf radiator and blower mounted under the gpu, with the intake for the fan cut out into the bottom. This will draw fresh air from under the case and blow it out the back, all while allowing the front mounted 120mm radiator to blow straight out the backside of the case.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Lian-Li PC-Q01A seems a much better case to me, smaller in H X D but wider by 30mm, better for cable management and can take a full atx psu but I would still opt for sfx for even more space







!


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> Lian-Li PC-Q01A seems a much better case to me, smaller in H X D but wider by 30mm, better for cable management and can take a full atx psu but I would still opt for sfx for even more space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


But still no handle on it. However it is nice that the bottom is ventilated by default for a change...
I am starting to loose faith in ITX market. It is sad that no other manufacturer went similar design as TU-100 or improved it. Lian Li could have gone improving its design, but no, the only improvement is exclusive for china only... A-holes...

Anyway,
I am starting to like solutions like this one. I have been drooling over this mini pc for some time:

https://www.zotac.com/us/product/mini_pcs/magnus-en980-2

And boy, oh boy, I do like the fact that the processor and gpu is watercooled.
I am seriously thinking about it when it becomes available.

Sure it's a partialy prebuilt with upgradeable memory and storage. Overall specs fits my gaming taste. I think this is going to be the future if the ITX market wont come up with something that will blow me awai from my chair.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> But still no handle on it. However it is nice that the bottom is ventilated by default for a change...
> I am starting to loose faith in ITX market. It is sad that no other manufacturer went similar design as TU-100 or improved it. Lian Li could have gone improving its design, but no, the only improvement is exclusive for china only... A-holes...
> 
> Anyway,
> I am starting to like solutions like this one. I have been drooling over this mini pc for some time:
> 
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/mini_pcs/magnus-en980-2
> 
> And boy, oh boy, I do like the fact that the processor and gpu is watercooled.
> I am seriously thinking about it when it becomes available.
> 
> Sure it's a partialy prebuilt with upgradeable memory and storage. Overall specs fits my gaming taste. I think this is going to be the future if the ITX market wont come up with something that will blow me awai from my chair.


Ive been looking at that one myself, but as linus said, why dont they make an upgrade path? like that stupidbig MSI whatever its called dragable "laptop"







it would be so cool to be able to upgrade to never hardware later down the line..

i myself im pretty much done with my TU case.. just aint for me anymore. i mounted mine to a cuttingboard and hung it on the wall







just straight outta cares x) that is, after i had it mounted under my desk, straight LTT ripoff..


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Ive been looking at that one myself, but as linus said, why dont they make an upgrade path? like that stupidbig MSI whatever its called dragable "laptop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be so cool to be able to upgrade to never hardware later down the line..
> 
> i myself im pretty much done with my TU case.. just aint for me anymore. i mounted mine to a cuttingboard and hung it on the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just straight outta cares x) that is, after i had it mounted under my desk, straight LTT ripoff..


I dont mind the lack of cpu and gpu upgrade ability for games I play. I roll with 4th gen i5 locked Haswell and GTX 960 4GB and for games I play it is more than enough. Besides, when the zbox dies when it hits its expiration date there is going to be a new generation prolly or not. However I do care if the watercooling dies or malfunctions, what then? If they would make it user maintainable so you can buy and replace the watercooling or they could do that for you. I kinda understand why there is no upgrade option as this device is hard to disassable (think Linus also mentioned that in video) thats why the manufacturer dont find it hot to offer (adds more cost on their side).

Zotac got in the right direction. Maybe in the future we will recieve the upgrade path. As for now I still cant stop drooling over that thing. Will most likely buy it and stop playing with building ITX systems. So much effort in getting and fitting the best in the smallest form factor while you have it all done for you in the mini pc market.

Laptops are definetly getting kicked hard by this, I mean so called gaming laptops. To me is one big marketing joke. But Im curious how durable that Magnus EN980 will really be for gaming. I have some experience in killing so called gaming laptops already. Hope this one will not die on me. I got nerd chills all over me


----------



## pcrtchaays94

A handle is like the easiest mod to do plus Q01 has space for GPU's up to 210mm and those mini itx gtxx 1060's just released. Hardly and upgradablilty with that Zotac though


----------



## S3B4N

Maybe so, but I am unable to do it still. Besides, if the mini pc market will develeop the right way there will be no need for all this hassle with getting, fitting and assembling ITX. Zotac is smaller than any ITX you can put togheter. You can prove me wrong, but even if you manage to come up with something exotic it does not mean I will be able to get all the parts in my country. Also I dont see much options for CPU cooling in that Q01 other than air plus the PSU over CPU is kinda bad Dancase or NCase have different PSU placement which is much better.

Mini PC is going to cost like 2 grand and I am fully aware that you can make better ITX with that money, but not as small and not as sexy. Will you fit watercooling in Q01? No. At least GPU wont sufficate, but still this does not rock my world like that mini pc Im still drooling all over :O


----------



## fer9001

I like the Zotac mini PC but still like more my Tu100. Yesterday came a friendly couple and we watched blueray Disc. Many the the 100 is bigger than the Zotac tbu still haze anything a full tower have.


----------



## S3B4N

I never stopped liking TU-100, but this case needs serious redesigning, maybe a new revision if the Lian Li wont be too lazy? Or at least making TU-110 available in Europe. There is not much handle suitcase styled computer chassis out there (other than TU 100) and I would love to see them and I do mean ready product not the one that require doing something by yourself.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> I never stopped liking TU-100, but this case needs serious redesigning, maybe a new revision if the Lian Li wont be too lazy? Or at least making TU-110 available in Europe. There is not much handle suitcase styled computer chassis out there (other than TU 100) and I would love to see them and I do mean ready product not the one that require doing something by yourself.


We should come up with a good design for a new updated version and pitch it to lian li.

I think moving the front fan mount all the way to the front 'shell' of the case to provide more fan space.

Removing the slim DVD drive and relocating the HDD mounts to the top (make it hold 4 drives)

Put open mesh in the bottom of the case

Allow for longer GPUs by removing some of the front metal above the usb ports.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## fer9001

You all forget the tu100 design is callculated for a low end PC with low TDP. That we like to make some big fancy PC of it with the best of the best was not in the mind. So moding the case to make it something it dosend is, there is no blame to the company. There are other choices with bigger potentials to go with or get saticfied with what you get. Btw. Drilling a bunch of holes in the bottom is no big deal and the cost-effort is minimal.


----------



## r2yet

Hello, There are some pics of my water cooled GPU


http://imgur.com/jPuuj

Dont want to break the nzxt g10 so I ordered a bracket from china and used the G10 backplate


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> You all forget the tu100 design is callculated for a low end PC with low TDP. That we like to make some big fancy PC of it with the best of the best was not in the mind. So moding the case to make it something it dosend is, there is no blame to the company. There are other choices with bigger potentials to go with or get saticfied with what you get. Btw. Drilling a bunch of holes in the bottom is no big deal and the cost-effort is minimal.


You are right man I do forgot that it is a low budget case for low TDP.
Thats why I think the enthusiasts need its high end version, something to rock their world and make them fall in love with the case again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> We should come up with a good design for a new updated version and pitch it to lian li.
> 
> I think moving the front fan mount all the way to the front 'shell' of the case to provide more fan space.
> 
> Removing the slim DVD drive and relocating the HDD mounts to the top (make it hold 4 drives)
> 
> Put open mesh in the bottom of the case
> 
> Allow for longer GPUs by removing some of the front metal above the usb ports.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now.


Also shortening that big fat long USB 3.0 mobo cable along with shorter front panel ones.
But seriously do you think they would care or take it? They are pricks for limiting TU-110 to China only.


----------



## some1else

Here is a small idea on how to build custom loop watercooling in TU100 without any "hardcore" modding.




Swiftech offers "all-in-one" radiator/pump/reservoir MCR140-X. It needs 140 fan mount so I took Fractal Design 140mm fan with replaceable rubber mounts for 120/140mm holes - did manually with drill bit holes for 120mm in 140mm mounts and was able to utilize them on both sides - 120 ones to mount to case and 140 to radiator. I still think this is "slimmer" solution rather than taking 120mm 15mm thick fan and marry it with 120 to 140 adapter. Plus you end up using 140mm radiator, not 120mm one. Not sure if any 140mm slim radiator available (and in curent situation 140mm fan with 120mm holes in not applicable).


As you can see in such positioning of radiator you have almost 180mm space for GPU (Hi Gigabyte 1070 Mini!)


Also tried a dry fit - mobo fits just fine. You can see the mobo mount point and stll space from rad:


The only challenge is lower output nozzle - you need to use two 90 degree dual swivel elbow adapters together to not interfere with memory slots (and low profile memory) - this is not a big trade of for custom loop, especially with no dremel modding attached










Regretfully I don't have time to keep building it so plan to sell of swiftech mcr140-x together with fractal fan, so if anyone interested PM me since I hate hassle with ebay. I'm in EU btw.


----------



## S3B4N

Were you able to squeeze ram or just mobo without ram or you used some exotic so-dimm solution motherboard that got ram oriented almost flat?
Looks awfuly tight. Shame you dont have a full build shots, this would help you sell it easier.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Were you able to squeeze ram or just mobo without ram or you used some exotic so-dimm solution motherboard that got ram oriented almost flat?


Photos don't represent properly the depth of the cooler - the pump which you can see from top is really going deeper than output nozzle. Maybe this schematic will help explain:


So we are talking more about interference with ATX power socket (or depending what is located on your mainboard under the pump and nozzle). Plus you can screw out nozzle and screw directly the 90 degree adapter to it, so it's another option to cut the 10mm depth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> Shame you dont have a full build shots, this would help you sell it easier.


I'm not "selling" it here, just offering if somebody is interested to keep on from where I left. I can sell it off eBay in couple of days.

Btw, would like to keep the case, since I still believe it got plenty of potential especially with ITX trend growing more and more popular with PC builders and eventually hardware manufacturers. Just last example with Gigabyte 1070 mini - they really start to care about guys building small form factor systems, so market share must reach a point then it makes sense to matter about us









I'm not impressed with TU110, and in my opinion window in side panel is just a gimmick, same as pink and golden case color options. Only vents in the bottom make sense - so I suppose not much of changes to roll product out on worldwide scale.


----------



## Myrdal

@some1else That looks hellacool! cant wait to see if everything'll fit in there! sure would be a game changer!


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Here is a small idea on how to build custom loop watercooling in TU100 without any "hardcore" modding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech offers "all-in-one" radiator/pump/reservoir MCR140-X. It needs 140 fan mount so I took Fractal Design 140mm fan with replaceable rubber mounts for 120/140mm holes - did manually with drill bit holes for 120mm in 140mm mounts and was able to utilize them on both sides - 120 ones to mount to case and 140 to radiator. I still think this is "slimmer" solution rather than taking 120mm 15mm thick fan and marry it with 120 to 140 adapter. Plus you end up using 140mm radiator, not 120mm one. Not sure if any 140mm slim radiator available (and in curent situation 140mm fan with 120mm holes in not applicable).
> 
> 
> As you can see in such positioning of radiator you have almost 180mm space for GPU (Hi Gigabyte 1070 Mini!)
> 
> 
> Also tried a dry fit - mobo fits just fine. You can see the mobo mount point and stll space from rad:
> 
> 
> The only challenge is lower output nozzle - you need to use two 90 degree dual swivel elbow adapters together to not interfere with memory slots (and low profile memory) - this is not a big trade of for custom loop, especially with no dremel modding attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regretfully I don't have time to keep building it so plan to sell of swiftech mcr140-x together with fractal fan, so if anyone interested PM me since I hate hassle with ebay. I'm in EU btw.


This could be the solution for the TU100 to have a hell machine built inside it. Excited to see it finished


----------



## some1else

Well,thanks for the reps and encouraging words, guys, but...
to be honest I don't know how to proceed - I wanted to buy asus VIII Impact motherboard with full coverage waterblock from EKWB to accompany it. This is still valid decision...
GPU situation on the contrary is very tricky now - I really wanted to get GTX970 mini and EKWB waterblock for it. RX480 will not fit into pure 180mm clearance - but now we have very tall 1070mini from gigabyte which will fit but not with any proprietary waterblock and to make matters worse because it's so tall tubes could go only next to the radiator side. So should I get some generic NZXT solution and cool memory with some custom made cooper rads? My experience here is very minimal nowadays - around ten years passed since the moment I was cooling GPUs with custom modified phase change system


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Well,thanks for the reps and encouraging words, guys, but...
> to be honest I don't know how to proceed - I wanted to buy asus VIII Impact motherboard with full coverage waterblock from EKWB to accompany it. This is still valid decision...
> GPU situation on the contrary is very tricky now - I really wanted to get GTX970 mini and EKWB waterblock for it. RX480 will not fit into pure 180mm clearance - but now we have very tall 1070mini from gigabyte which will fit but not with any proprietary waterblock and to make matters worse because it's so tall tubes could go only next to the radiator side. So should I get some generic NZXT solution and cool memory with some custom made cooper rads? My experience here is very minimal nowadays - around ten years passed since the moment I was cooling GPUs with custom modified phase change system


If you're looking for high power, low size, and you must have it now, there is always the AMD Fury. However, depending on how popular that mini 1070 is, I am anticipating seeing some waterblocks surface within the next few months.

My thought is, maybe put the gpu cooling idea on hold for a couple months. That way we can see if any more graceful solutions show up, rather than trying to hack together an aio system. If you absolutely must get this system running asap, then I would suggest getting the CPU/Mobo Monoblock installed, running the GPU under air temporarily, and just redo the loop when something better arrives.

Worse case scenario, nothing comes to market, and you can just go with the AIO solution, like you suggested.









I hope that makes sense, I am still waiting for the coffee to kick in


----------



## fer9001

I like the idea upgrating the Gpu to VR but lets wait for more option and i am more interested of the Asus version if they do some.








Also still on hold for the samsung m.2 1tb in my regeon.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

I think the most important thing with these cases it to plan, especially with cable management. I find that short cable set by Silverstone isn't good enough for cable management, investing in custom cables (although costly) is the best thing or make your own, Silverstone CP07/CP11 is a must for the hdd/sdd's though.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLSKR*
> 
> I think the most important thing with these cases it to plan, especially with cable management. I find that short cable set by Silverstone isn't good enough for cable management, investing in custom cables (although costly) is the best thing or make your own, Silverstone CP07/CP11 is a must for the hdd/sdd's though.




This is my build, no custom work done to the cables









*Edit*

Although not perfect, its damn close for what you can do with a non modular psu with stock lengths.


----------



## pcrtchaays94

Yes, your build was awesome. What I'm really trying to say is that WE can do BETTER with correct managment. I wouldn't go with a non-modular psu and tuck the cables at the top and I would ditch the aio cooler because of space. With correct cable lengths things could look so much cleaner, like the TU110 build you posted, If we started doing things like that people would want to build in these cases even more !.


----------



## Myrdal

It just hit me like a brick, why aint the Asetek 760 GC a thing anymore?! we would be all over that like flies on ****!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1353062/asetek-760gc-cpu-gpu-cooler-review/0_100

This would be perfect for our small machines!


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> It just hit me like a brick, why aint the Asetek 760 GC a thing anymore?! we would be all over that like flies on ****!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353062/asetek-760gc-cpu-gpu-cooler-review/0_100
> 
> This would be perfect for our small machines!


Because everyone thinks a single 120 is too small for a couple and GPU. I think it would be fine, actually I am looking again at water cooling my tu100 via one of those swiftech 140mm rads with the built in pump. Putting a 3570k and a gtx 750ti would not get very hot at all.


----------



## Myrdal

Yeah, that i understand, but in this case we use low power cpu's and gpus so i dont think it would be a problem tbh. might have to find one of these


----------



## ejohnson

Check on ebay for some of the server grade stuff. I got a pair of leaky 1u dual cpu water coolers for 30$. They use the same setup as the corsair h5sf, but with 2 pumps one for each cpu.

Its made by coolIT

I think they have something like it.


----------



## Myrdal

Wow, nice man! those things look sick! hah, imagine a whole row of the 1u rads in a tu 100 xD


----------



## AAABattary

How is the Silverstone cooler compared to the Thermalright one you had before? You mentioned it was quieter, but do you get lower temperatures?


----------



## Dinkley

Alright guys,

I'm speccing up a tu-100 portable gaming build and would appreciate your advice!

Here is the spec as it stands: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Dinkley/saved/#view=rBMnQ7

I'm wondering about cooling in this case.

Question 1 - I saw a video that said anything under 60mm will fit OK under the PSU. I found this Thermalright THR AXP-100R

https://www.reichelt.com/?LANGUAGE=EN&CTYPE=0&MWSTFREE=0&CCOUNTRY=447&ARTICLE=175543&PROVID=2788&wt_guka=22596787697_79177367297&PROVID=2788&gclid=Cj0KEQjw0rm-BRCn85bm8uS-zK0BEiQAHo4vrE3k4efPq90dt8YK_mSD2Qx-l6IKwl0dS44WemUF90saAgMc8P8HAQ

At 58mm, it should just about fit; but it looks like almost half the fan's 'line of sight' is blocked - in this case, would it be a better idea to get a smaller cooler like the Noctua 9A? Or will the Thermalright provide better cooling?

Question 2 - should I replace the case fan? If I'm not too bothered about noise, should I get a bigger / faster fan? Or will it make minimal difference? I just hear a lot of caution about overheating in small cases, and I plan to overclock on this machine.

Question 3 - is the graphics card I chose (Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC) a 'blower' style cooler? I notice on the TU-100 the GPU fan faces the bottom of the case through the SSD drives, so I plan to move the drives somewhere else and cut some holes in the base to mount a fan. Should I go for just the one fan to feed the GPU cooler directly, or should I fit as many in as possible?

I mostly want this PC to carry around and plug into TVs at friends' houses to game on. I predict those TVs are going to be 4K before too long. Will this rig be able to handle an overclock to bring it into 4K territory and run HTC Vive games at good high FPS?

Many thanks!

Dan


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Alright guys,
> 
> I'm speccing up a tu-100 portable gaming build and would appreciate your advice!
> 
> Here is the spec as it stands: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Dinkley/saved/#view=rBMnQ7
> 
> I'm wondering about cooling in this case.
> 
> Question 1 - I saw a video that said anything under 60mm will fit OK under the PSU. I found this Thermalright THR AXP-100R
> 
> https://www.reichelt.com/?LANGUAGE=EN&CTYPE=0&MWSTFREE=0&CCOUNTRY=447&ARTICLE=175543&PROVID=2788&wt_guka=22596787697_79177367297&PROVID=2788&gclid=Cj0KEQjw0rm-BRCn85bm8uS-zK0BEiQAHo4vrE3k4efPq90dt8YK_mSD2Qx-l6IKwl0dS44WemUF90saAgMc8P8HAQ
> 
> At 58mm, it should just about fit; but it looks like almost half the fan's 'line of sight' is blocked - in this case, would it be a better idea to get a smaller cooler like the Noctua 9A? Or will the Thermalright provide better cooling?
> 
> Question 2 - should I replace the case fan? If I'm not too bothered about noise, should I get a bigger / faster fan? Or will it make minimal difference? I just hear a lot of caution about overheating in small cases, and I plan to overclock on this machine.
> 
> Question 3 - is the graphics card I chose (Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC) a 'blower' style cooler? I notice on the TU-100 the GPU fan faces the bottom of the case through the SSD drives, so I plan to move the drives somewhere else and cut some holes in the base to mount a fan. Should I go for just the one fan to feed the GPU cooler directly, or should I fit as many in as possible?
> 
> I mostly want this PC to carry around and plug into TVs at friends' houses to game on. I predict those TVs are going to be 4K before too long. Will this rig be able to handle an overclock to bring it into 4K territory and run HTC Vive games at good high FPS?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Dan


Get the noctua CPU cooler, that GPU is not a blower style, though it will work if you do not put your HDD/ssd in the bottom mounts.
The stock fan is ok, but I would recommend a better one to push more air into the case.


----------



## fer9001

The overclocking is not possible you will get fast very hot on Air cooling. Some moderate overclocking is possible.
Noctua NH-L9i is nice but stil Thermalright AXP-100R is better and by turning the airflow up to the PSU and passing the air throw it makes a deferens. Noise level mostly get annoying by the small PSU fan and the GPU cooling. My favorite CPU Air Cooler is the SILVERSTONE NT01-PRO NITROGON, did not mounted the coolers fan just using the case fan for all in one Cooling.Air flow is your priority to get fast as much hot air out of there. If the noise don't bothers you change the intake fan with some faster (my choice is NOCTUA industrial NF - F12 PWM 120mm ) to accelerate fresh air intake. You don't need to drill all the bottom, just the fan size is ok (again get a fast massive air blowing fan for the bottom).
This is my opinion.


----------



## Dinkley

Thanks a lot guys!

That Silverstone Nitrogon looks really interesting, so will that lean towards the front case fan? I can't find it for sale though everywhere says it's discontinued, shall I wait for a used one on eBay?

Is the issue with the AXP 100R that it will be mostly blocked by the PSU? In which case this one, the Reeven 1001 Brontes, has an offset between the fan/sink and the CPU mount. Do you think that will be enough? It also comes in at just under 60mm.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/mini-itx-cpu-air-cooler-round-up,4406-3.html

Great so I will drill out for a single low profile fan on the base to feed the GPU! I have a CNC machine so I will see how it goes.

Thanks again! I don't know whether I could use my CNC to MOD these for other users if that would be useful.


----------



## AAABattary

https://www.directron.com/nt01pro.html?gsear=1&gclid=Cj0KEQjw0rm-BRCn85bm8uS-zK0BEiQAHo4vrDxGZhKSRlKo6e2mjfsxccBD0Q-cUb6QaxqIf3QrgcoaAtZo8P8HAQ

This is a NT01 that is in stock at directron


----------



## Dinkley

Cheers AAA Battary! Bookmarked









Fer9001, so if I go with this setup - a Noctua 120mm fan in the front feeding the heatsink, a separate fan at the bottom feeding the GPU, should I worry about an extraction fan? Or will it be ok to rely on passive through the vents at the back?

Thanks!


----------



## fer9001

The description is exactly my setup passive cooled from the front fan except the bottom fan. I have a low rpm 140mm Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex.
I was waried of the hot summer (38 grad Celsius) and waited to cook my PC but nothing happens the system throttle wen needed and the summer is over







. All fans are intake also the PSU getting fresh air from outside. Getting out all hot air from the back grill. Btw. using NT01 you have to get low profile ram coz of interference with the coolers heat pipes.
The noctua industrial gets a massive 186,7 m³/h airflow at 3000 rpm everything will be blowed out of the back. But be aware of the noise.


----------



## Myrdal

After putting a AIO watercooler on my GPU and cutting a hole in the bottom for a 92mm fan i had no problem with overclocking a fair bit in my tu 100 case, but if i were to do it again id try to find two slim 120mm fans to put in the bottom, just to get aaaaaal the air possible into the case.


----------



## Dinkley

Cheers Myrdal, water cooling with an all-in-one dies seem like an interesting and versatile option.

I see Cooler Master make something called the Neptim XL in both 120 and 140 sizes. These have a push/pull layout with a pair of fans, but my CAD model seems to indicate the second fan will interfere with some of the sockets on the motherboard. One fan would be fine, though... and the fans are supposed to be pretty decent, so I could always mount the remaining fan underneath the radiator fan as a general case fan? I'm guessing I'll have to go lower profile than 25mm to fit one under the GPU?

Fer9001, you mentioned you're running the heatsink with your case fan, how close is it to the heatsink? Would there be space to mount the recommended pair of 80mm fans as well as the case fan? I'd love to see a picture if you have one to hand!

Is it possible to mount the 2X80mm fans to the back of the sink or will it interfere with the PSU? A couple of the reviews I've read suggest it's a bit of a ball ache to mount the fans anyway! But I've been thinking how cool it would be to get the Noctua industrial fan you suggested but also a small pair of the cheaper grey ones just to help direct the airflow?

Which fan would you recommend for the base to cool the GPU? Should I remove the stock GPU fan unit and blow straight onto the GPU heatsink or will that present problems exhausting the hot air?

Thanks so much everyone for your advice!


----------



## Myrdal

Yeah you can only have one fan on the rad (in front due to mounting option) and you would want the 10mm slim line fans for the bottom, since you cant fit a two slot card and a 25mm fan.

As for fans i always say noctua, you just cant beat them..


----------



## fer9001

You don't have room to use more fans on the NT01pro.
You are relaying on the passive cooling of your 120mm intake fan.
BTW. I have done a milde overclock of my 4790K to 4,6Ghz, it is ok in casual use and playing moderate games like WoT.
Like Myrdal says Noctua ar first choice and then what ever you cane fit in the left space under the GPU.
Ther are plenty options of slim fans, choose the highest possible and the fastest. You cane always lower the speed of the fan if you like.
Her is my bild link where you cane find pictures http://www.overclock.net/t/1600804/my-lian-li-pc-tu100-air-cooled
This is my gallery http://www.overclock.net/g/u/131142/fer9001/


----------



## fer9001

There are some slim fans

NF-A9x14 (14mm). http://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-a9x14-pwm

Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 (15mm). http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1906&subid=1907#showtab

Smythe Slip Stream 120 mm Slim (12mm). http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html

Cooler Master XtraFlo 120 Slim (15mm) http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120-slim/


----------



## Dinkley

Fer9001, thank you so much! Looks brilliant. Do you think it might be possible to drill out more holes in the front and fit a pair of those Noctua Industrial fans in the panel?

Thanks also for the fan recommendations, much appreciated!


----------



## ejohnson

Well, looks like im back in the market for a new itx case to retire my tu100.
Caselabs told me 3-4, then add another 1-2 weeks, then is should ship last week, still no case. 3 lies and nearly 2 months with 200$ tied up in something is not acceptable.

Anyone want to sell me their tu200?


----------



## Dinkley

Oh man I just tried to order this and they don't ship to the UK! Anyone have any ideas where to find one?


----------



## fer9001

Some on in the forum have modet the inner layer to get more room.
Found it http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1256660/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-work-in-progress/flat/1/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516436/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-finished


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Some on in the forum have modet the inner layer to get more room and fit push pull radiator configuration. You have to search for it your self.


On a related note to this.... the case is 277mm tall. lets cut 7 mm for metal, leaving us with 270mm to work with. Now, 2 120mm radiators stacked is a little more than 240mm total in height (when tubes are put on sides). So in theory, we could actually run 2 120mm loops in the front of the case! One for the gpu (evga hybrid) and one for the cpu (aio loop) if we cut and remove most of the inner front metal.
power button and IO would need to be relocated or removed all together.

Since the tu100 has not enough space for a pump or res, we would need to use aio coolers for the job.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> On a related note to this.... the case is 277mm tall. lets cut 7 mm for metal, leaving us with 270mm to work with. Now, 2 120mm radiators stacked is a little more than 240mm total in height (when tubes are put on sides). So in theory, we could actually run 2 120mm loops in the front of the case! One for the gpu (evga hybrid) and one for the cpu (aio loop) if we cut and remove most of the inner front metal.
> power button and IO would need to be relocated or removed all together.
> 
> Since the tu100 has not enough space for a pump or res, we would need to use aio coolers for the job.


I have thought alot about that, mouting them sideways and all that. it would work no problem, i just i dont have the skills with metal to do so, so i havent done it







but please, someone do it, proof of concept !


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> I have thought alot about that, mouting them sideways and all that. it would work no problem, i just i dont have the skills with metal to do so, so i havent done it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please, someone do it, proof of concept !


I can do it, but the front face won't be pretty









Maybe I can just get a 240mm fan grill and just use that to cover the horrid cuts I would have to make.


----------



## Myrdal

hehe yeah the crude way i could do it as well, but doing it right







i though about cutting out a square from the whole front and get someone to stamp a dual 120 mm mount to screw on the front. but that wouldnt be perfect either..


----------



## ihateolives

Hello fellow TU100 owners.

I'm a new user on this site, and a rookie when it comes to case modding. However, I've fallen in love with the TU100 and I'm currently contemplating how I'm going to build it. Thus I've found this thread, which seems to be the most active online and the one with the most experienced and knowledgeable people participating, and I hope to get your inputs/opinions/suggestions. Anything, really. Besides having read through this thread, i've also read through relevant build logs, including Myrdals, and I'm so happy you got your gear back after the break-in, I would've given up on life and gotten into consoles, j/k.

Anyway, as a noob casemodder, I have some quesitons I hope to be mentored on. But first my build and available spare parts:

Already owned/spare items:
Case: TU100b case (duh)
SSD: 2.5" 240Gb entry-level Kingston SSDNow UV400
GPU: Unplugged GTX 750 Ti in mITX form factor

Desired build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($227.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG C7 40.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($150.44 @ OutletPC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($72.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($95.32 @ B&H)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB SC GAMING Video Card ($259.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case (Purchased For $0.00)
*Power Supply:* Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $926.71
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-12 09:56 EDT-0400_

I currently have no plan on overclocking, but I might later on once I've established how much/if any thermal headroom I have to work with.

By what I've read, this above build is basically a no-go unless I mod the case. So a couple of questions:

1: What type of mods is reasonably easy for a case mod noob like myself? I understand you make holes in the bottom of the case for better ventilation options, but hwo exactly do I go about drilling holes in alumium? (I told you I was a noob)

2: Would you recommend a noob-friendly non-oc'able build like simply getting the 65W TDP i5-6600 and just forget about the OC option later?

3: What type of cooling is noobfriendly and provides decent thermals? From what I've established, the Noctua L9i and the Cryorig C7 are the only real air-cooling CPU options - is this correct, and which would you recommend? l did see a huge heatsink solution in this thread (fer's build), but this option is sadly unavailable to me in my country.
EDIT: I just found a build that uses the Corsair H75 or the H55 for the CPU cooling with one of the fans dismounted. I suppose thats an option as well for CPU cooling that I can manage as a noob.

Sorry for the wall of text. I look forward to your input, and will regardless be lurking around in the shadows, fellas









cheers


----------



## fer9001

1.The only noob friendly mod is drilling holes in the bottom of the case for better ventilation. Just get to the grocery store and buy a perforated metal sheet in the dimension you like, fix it to the bottom and start drilling the same dimension holes.
2.Non-oc'able build is not recommended because the unlocked CPU is more flexible (unlocked multipliers and others to under clock and adjusting if necessary). Also If you decide to move on to the next case you will be able to use full potentials of your CPU.
3_.(Noctua L9i and the Cryorig C7 are the only real air-cooling CPU options_) WRONG! There are many more good coolers. It depends off the users taste and hi demands to determine which suits him better. Decent air coolers leave you room for some overclock but still Aio solutions (single rad) have better performance and is noob friendly like air solutions.


----------



## ihateolives

Thanks a lot fer9001 for the input. It's a really good point that I can underclock if the thermals aren't good, didn't think about that at all. That's a massive argument for buying the unlocked CPU. Will be getting an unlocked one.

I'm probably going to be getting a Cryorig C7 first and see if that suits the purpose. If it leaves me with too little thermal headroom, I'll probably return it and swap out for an AIO solution, as we have 14 days return policy in my country (Denmark). Do you have any experience with air cooling the CPU in the TU100? I mean besides your awesome heatsink solution. Can't find that heatsink in my online retailers, sadly.

I really appreciate you taking time to reply. Having a blast reading through all these posts and thinking about this little project.


----------



## fer9001

Have used Noctua NH-L9i, Thermalrhite APX-100R, Cooler master Seidon 120V VER.2 and last Silverstone NT01pro on my 4790K. I decided to stay with my NT01pro not reversing the air flow of the case so it still blows the heat out of the rear vent grills and having lower weight in opposite of the Aio cooler that gives you extra 900 grams weight on a portable meant pc.
In my second Tu-100 the noctua low profile NH-L9i is in use to cool the i5 4670K and will replace it with Thermalrhite APX-100R I have in stock.(http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100r.html)
The APX-100 is bigger with 6x6mm heat pipes, 100mm Fan versus other having smaller 92mm less heat pipes. It will give me better performance also letting me use taller RAM not interfering with the cooler.


I am not a professional just like to try thinks out and assembling my self Pc's the last 20 years. Have made Air cooled and custom looped cooling Rigs.

Hope I gave you some ideas.


----------



## ihateolives

Great stuff, fer.

I had thought about the AXP 100R, but the 58mm height scares me a bit. The clearance cap is 60mm, so won't that be problematic? I mean, I know it fits, but the air flow would be suboptimal I'm worried.

I loved your solution with the SIlverstone NT01 Pro, but sadly, it's not available to me. The AXP 100R is available though, so I guess it's either AXP 100R (rated at 44 CFM) or Cryorig C7 (rated at 40,5 CFM).


----------



## fer9001

You turn round the PSU to help getting out the hot air by tunneling the CPU fan air flow from the MB to the PSU fan achieving better breathing. Don't know if the Cryorig C7 in real environment is better than the AXP 100R. You have to look for reviews comparing them.


----------



## ihateolives

So you turn the PSU air intake to face the CPU cooler fan? That's pretty clever... Won't that mess a bit with the PSU's temps, or is it safe enough? So happy we have a decent return policy, so I can tinker around a bit with the cooling options.

Oh yeah, btw, regarding the PSU: I've been pretty set on the Corsair SF450 for my build. Any recommendations on the PSU? I read on a build log from PCPartpicker that semi fan-less design might not be optimal here due to the fan starting at a certain PSU load rather than a certain temperature.


----------



## fer9001

Yes exacktly. My rule of thumb is get more to have less, so I went with the Silverstone sfx 600w to have plenty power and not be concern over heating it because of getting it to the limit. Also when it not needs to produce much power because the system don't drow much it generate less heat so tunneling the air thru it will not harm it (remember I am not an expert and this is my opinion and conclusions of simple trying). On my second tu-100 the fan cooler of the noctua is blowing in the PSU and six month later i don't have any issue. The small PSU fan will almost never stoping and it makes the most noise in the case, so you are unesesery concerned having stopped PSU fan.


----------



## arkadiuszxx

hey guys,

do you know if Asrock H110M-DGS/D3 fits in this case ? I know that, this is micro ATX MOBO but the real size of this is only 7.5-in x 6.7-in, (19.1 cm x 17.0 cm). The mini dtx size is 19 x 17) so maybe it will works despite its a micro atx mobo.


----------



## fer9001

The Asrock H110M-DGS/D3 is a Micro ATX Form Factor board so it do not match the layout of this case. Even if you culd fit it in the case there were heavy modifications required.


----------



## ejohnson

Actually I think it does fit... Minus the bottom screws. I have the old h77 or whatever version of this board.

The only thing you will need to do is go with a single slot GPU or one with all the ports on a single slot. Cooling the GPU may be a bit harder since you are covering the air outlet it normally used.


----------



## Myrdal

i dont think it would bring any other problem than having to have a true single slot gpu, but you can get that with a R9 Fury nano with a EK waterblock.


----------



## Sedici

Has anyone fit a Corsair H90 in the Tu200?


----------



## UncalledForGabe

I fit one in a Tu100


----------



## Sedici

Thanks.

No problems fitting with a GPU?


----------



## Simmons572

He didn't have any issues mounting it, but he also performed heavy modifications to the case. Here is a link to his build log. http://www.overclock.net/t/1516436/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-finished

If you take a look at that, you will see that he moved the front intake up a bit.


----------



## Sedici

Ahh ok. That's a bit of a different situation then. The Tu200 fits a 140mm fan up front already. The H90 should fit, I'm mostly wondering if it will have contact issues with a GPU in.


----------



## some1else

Guys, another crazy idea from me - who tried to cool down "hot" PCI ssd sticks on the back of the board by attaching the thick thermals pad using thermal glue to stick them to the side panel? In that case the whole panel become one huge aluminium radiator for SSD stick.


----------



## Simmons572

So I am finally looking to start putting together my own TU100, but it seems like it's on backorder everywhere that I look.. Does anybody know of a store in the US that currently has them in stock? Or, is anybody looking to part with a black TU-100?

EDIT: I decided to backorder one, and I will deal with the 4-6 weeks wait.


----------



## Sedici

Anyone have issues with this case regarding motherboards not lining up correctly with their rear I/O plates? My board looks to be a few millimetres too tall to line up. It's an Asrock X99 ITX in the Tu200.


----------



## ihateolives

@ fer

How tall RAM-sticks can u fit under your AXP-100R cooler? And RAM sticks need to be mounted before with this cooler solution, right?


----------



## fer9001

I had two G.SKILL F3-2666C12D-16GTXD 16GB installed (Height 54 mm / 2.13 inch) and the orientation of the cooler was like the picture I posted earlier.
I did mount the ram before the cooler installation.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> Anyone have issues with this case regarding motherboards not lining up correctly with their rear I/O plates? My board looks to be a few millimetres too tall to line up. It's an Asrock X99 ITX in the Tu200.


Have similar issue with TU100 and z170i from Asrock. Not a showstopper but still unpleasant thing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> I did mount the ram before the cooler installation.


I'm wondering how allowing is the space between cooler fan and PSU side. If the whole thing have enough "space to breath" or airflow to top of the fan is restricted.


----------



## Sedici

I just ordered some 3mm nylon washers to use in place of the stock standoffs. Hopefully the screws can still bite into the tray and hold the board, while keeping it far enough off the tray.. If not, I'll just get some extended screws.

I really want that rear I/O plate on.


----------



## Cyclops

The rest of the pictures are here:


http://imgur.com/3JoWL


Specs are:

4690K @ 4.8 GHz
16GB DDR3 @ 2600 MHz
ASUS GTX 670 Mini @ 1202/6500 MHz
250GB 840 Pro + 1TB HGST 2.5"
Corsair H60
Silverstone ST45SF 450W


----------



## S3B4N

That cut in the bottom looks ghetto and disgusting, but as long it does its job... You got screenshots of core temp/real temp and gpu-z for your graphics card ?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> That cut in the bottom looks ghetto and disgusting, but as long it does its job... You got screenshots of core temp/real temp and gpu-z for your graphics card ?


CPU is delided. 1.38V at around 80C under max load. GPU is around the same temp with auto fan.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> That cut in the bottom looks ghetto and disgusting, but as long it does its job... You got screenshots of core temp/real temp and gpu-z for your graphics card ?


What a nice thing to say dude...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pictures are here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3JoWL
> 
> 
> Specs are:
> 
> 4690K @ 4.8 GHz
> 16GB DDR3 @ 2600 MHz
> ASUS GTX 670 Mini @ 1202/6500 MHz
> 250GB 840 Pro + 1TB HGST 2.5"
> Corsair H60
> Silverstone ST45SF 450W


Looks good man! i like it.


----------



## fer9001

The setup is turning the PSU fan to the CPU fan and tunneling the CPU air by swapping the fan 180 degrees to blow in the PSU and out of the case. You are getting some tide space between the PSU and CPU cooler.
I hope you get the picture "some1else"


----------



## some1else

thanks, I missed that part. Well, it will make hell of a tunnel indeed - maybe just two fans that close will create additional air channeling for extra noise, but should be okay. For now I'm putting my custom water loop idea on ice (no proper gpu waterblocks) and sticking with NT01-PRO without any fans (thank you sir for inspiration), 140mm on case intake and SF450 with fan facing the mobo and base of NT01.
I will check the results and maybe turn back PSU to face side panel. More than enough for i7 35W TDP + 1070 mini.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pictures are here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3JoWL
> 
> 
> Specs are:
> 
> 4690K @ 4.8 GHz
> 16GB DDR3 @ 2600 MHz
> ASUS GTX 670 Mini @ 1202/6500 MHz
> 250GB 840 Pro + 1TB HGST 2.5"
> Corsair H60
> Silverstone ST45SF 450W


Added you to the spreadsheet! Good looking system!


----------



## steezebe

So I decided I don't really care much for the tiny case for my intentions. The question is now: Should I piece-part sell my components, or try and sell the whole system? perhaps swap the graphics card and sell as simple gaming rig? Thoughts?

This case (unmodified, but the front headphone jack doesn't work)

ASRock Z77 mitx mobo

i5-3570k (delidded)

AMD Firepro W4300

8GB DDR3 1600mm Corsair mem

450W Silverstone modular psu (waranty expired)

Samsung EVO 840 256GB

Corsair H60 cooler


----------



## fer9001

I am thinking to move over to a larger monitor 32-34 inch at 2560 x 1440. Do you think my Asus 970 mini can handle it? Or have I change it to Gigabyte gtx 1070. I would like Asus version but until now no wort of any new Asus mini release.


----------



## Simmons572

Looks like my TU-100 finally shipped, and its going to be here tomorrow











I have no parts picked out for it yet, but I am definitely going to get started on some of the case mods asap.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> I am thinking to move over to a larger monitor 32-34 inch at 2560 x 1440. Do you think my Asus 970 mini can handle it? Or have I change it to Gigabyte gtx 1070.


970 can handle 1440p gaming easily. (my old build with gtx780 was driving 1440p games almost well). think about 4K-ish resolutions for Gigabyte 1070 (3440x1440,3200x1800,3840x2160).

I still believe we will see some "short PCB" 1070 solution from ASUS but a bit later - so far Gigabyte is the king, with Zotac having "not so" mini model.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Looks like my TU-100 finally shipped, and its going to be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no parts picked out for it yet, but *I am definitely going to get started on some of the case mods asap.*


Show pics when done


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Show pics when done


Absolutely! I'm going to keep some of these ideas under wrap until I can work out some logistics. But definitely expect a build log within the next few months.









EDIT: Here is some photo proof



One idea I have below the cut.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





So, my first idea is to remove some of the internals, remove the front grill, and replace it with this overkill grill. I am still bouncing around whether or not I will go through with it, so we will see.


----------



## S3B4N

Damn! I already got a hard on just seeing the untouch case.

Interesting idea. Might get dusty. Plus I think it would make the case look bumpy. I like that flat shape. I myself if I had the skills would not go for that showoff thingy just to make it bumpy. But on the other hand this might improve the airflow. Will you be going full water cooling on the guts or just wc the gpu/cpu?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Damn! I already got a hard on just seeing the untouch case.
> 
> Interesting idea. Might get dusty. Plus I think it would make the case look bumpy. I like that flat shape. I myself if I had the skills would not go for that showoff thingy just to make it bumpy. But on the other hand this might improve the airflow. Will you be going full water cooling on the guts or just wc the gpu/cpu?


Undecided at the moment. Leaning more towards full air, as I am planning doing the double fans in the basement of the case. The increased airflow in the front is definitely one of the big reasons for the replacement idea.


----------



## S3B4N

Brave if you go full air. Regardless what you go, gonna keep an eye on your progress and fingers crossed that you succeed. I will be very gratefull if u post temps in the end.


----------



## bonzaibuddy

Looking to build a Lian Li PC100 system soon and I'm trying to go entirely aircooled for this system.

I found this picture of somebody else's Lian Li build and wanted to ask about it:


The bottom case fan is an intake fan, right? So it's pulling air from the outside to blow onto the GPU. I guess this means that you should add larger feet to the bottom?

See how the PSU fan is facing outward? If I flipped my PSU so the fan was instead facing the CPU fan, would that create a tunnel so that the CPU fan would blow the hot air directly into the PSU fan which would suck it in and exhaust it out of the system?


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonzaibuddy*
> 
> Looking to build a Lian Li PC100 system soon and I'm trying to go entirely aircooled for this system.
> 
> I found this picture of somebody else's Lian Li build and wanted to ask about it:
> 
> 
> The bottom case fan is an intake fan, right? So it's pulling air from the outside to blow onto the GPU. I guess this means that you should add larger feet to the bottom?
> 
> See how the PSU fan is facing outward? If I flipped my PSU so the fan was instead facing the CPU fan, would that create a tunnel so that the CPU fan would blow the hot air directly into the PSU fan which would suck it in and exhaust it out of the system?


Thanks for liking my system man!









The bottom is intake fan yes, but you dont need taller feet if you have it on a hard surface. only a dust filter. The PSU situation is a different story tho, and the cause of much debate. I am in the camp who thinks if the PSU fan is turned around to face the CPU it would suck air away from the fan thats trying to blow air across the heatsinks. I havent gotten around to testing it for my self yet.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonzaibuddy*
> 
> Looking to build a Lian Li PC100 system soon and I'm trying to go entirely aircooled for this system.
> 
> I found this picture of somebody else's Lian Li build and wanted to ask about it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom case fan is an intake fan, right? So it's pulling air from the outside to blow onto the GPU. I guess this means that you should add larger feet to the bottom?
> 
> See how the PSU fan is facing outward? If I flipped my PSU so the fan was instead facing the CPU fan, would that create a tunnel so that the CPU fan would blow the hot air directly into the PSU fan which would suck it in and exhaust it out of the system?


Looks like you are brand new to the forum, so first and foremost, welcome to OCN!

Secondly, you came to the right place, as the photo you posted is from @Myrdal's build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my build, no custom work done to the cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Although not perfect, its damn close for what you can do with a non modular psu with stock lengths.


To answer your questions, the bottom fan mod is always an intake, in order to provide fresh air for the GPU. Larger feet would allow for more airflow to the GPU, and would be recommended.

In regards to the PSU/CPU cooler idea, in theory that would make sense. I am not sure if anyone has actually executed that idea, but it has been discussed in this thread.

EDIT: Ya ninja'd me Myrdal


----------



## bonzaibuddy

@Myrdal Your build was actually one of the first pictures that came up on Google Images! I really like it, thanks for chiming in.

@Simmons572 thanks! I guess maybe I'll try the PSU both ways and compare the temps. Hopefully it won't be too awkward/time consuming to reverse the PSU in such a small case.

This is the intended build:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($328.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 33.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($38.88 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($160.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($76.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($168.95 @ B&H)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Mini ITX OC Video Card ($384.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100A Mini ITX Tower Case ($96.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 109.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($22.38 @ OutletPC)

Hopefully parts will arrive sometime this weekend and I can start on it.


----------



## Simmons572

If the case is not in stock on Superbiiz when you go to buy, they just came back in stock at B&H Photo. I just got my 100B a week or so ago, as it was on backorder for several months.


----------



## S3B4N

Wonder if unmodified TU-100 case will not act like a microwave (being HOT) with 6700K and GTX 1070. Did the technology advanced that much that people are going brave with air cooling in TU-100 without worries?

I know I am not getting my TU-110 from ejohson as his dad is not flying to China. So Im gonna either buy untouched TU-100 and wait for hardware to advance to the level that this case could be used untouched (meaning unmodified as I am mod-challanged) or I will try to find a modder and either buy a ready modded case or ask him to mod it.

Recently messaged Malik Customs but got an answer that he is booked. Anybody know someone who could help me out?


----------



## Simmons572

Hope you're not including me into that statement, I am definitely not going unmodified


----------



## S3B4N

Im not







Cant wait when you post your end result


----------



## Myrdal

@Simmons572 Hehe you know, got to be on point on this thread to beat me!









@S3B4N I tried a 6700k with a GTX 970 Zotac (short version) in a friends TU100, it throttled within like, 5 min of gaming. He then put a GTX 1060 or something in there without venting the bottom, still coocked :/ but seriously. Go to any machineshop, plumber or hardwarestore, they might do it for you for cheap. I got a quote from a local hardware store, they just wanted 120 NOK ~ 13 EUR ~12£ ~14$ for cutting two 92mm holes and 8 holes for screws. (Keep in mind, Norway is also very expensive) But im confident that youll be able to do this if you have a drill and a round cutting bit for the fans, (steel bit ofc) you can practice on wood scraps to get a feel for it, and when drilling holes for the screws, start with a smaller drillbit. I believe in you man!

@bonzaibuddy I really like the specs of your build man. Wish that 8GB 1080 was around when i built my rig ;/


----------



## bonzaibuddy

@Myrdal

Yeah I got lucky man, as far as I could tell the only other 1070 mini is made by Zotac and its too long.

Now you got me worried about thermals. I was just thinking about putting the one 120mm fan on the bottom, was hoping that this combined with the normal case fan and running GPU/CPU at stock speeds would be sufficient. You think I should add more?


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> @S3B4N I tried a 6700k with a GTX 970 Zotac (short version) in a friends TU100, it throttled within like, 5 min of gaming. He then put a GTX 1060 or something in there without venting the bottom, still coocked :/ but seriously. Go to any machineshop, plumber or hardwarestore, they might do it for you for cheap. I got a quote from a local hardware store, they just wanted 120 NOK ~ 13 EUR ~12£ ~14$ for cutting two 92mm holes and 8 holes for screws. (Keep in mind, Norway is also very expensive) But im confident that youll be able to do this if you have a drill and a round cutting bit for the fans, (steel bit ofc) you can practice on wood scraps to get a feel for it, and when drilling holes for the screws, start with a smaller drillbit. I believe in you man!


Thanks bro, that is very encouraging







I will do as you suggested, very good ideas. Never thought of it like that, but makes perfect sense.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> @S3B4N I tried a 6700k with a GTX 970 Zotac (short version) in a friends TU100, it throttled within like, 5 min of gaming. He then put a GTX 1060 or something in there without venting the bottom, still coocked :/ but seriously. Go to any machineshop, plumber or hardwarestore, they might do it for you for cheap. I got a quote from a local hardware store, they just wanted 120 NOK ~ 13 EUR ~12£ ~14$ for cutting two 92mm holes and 8 holes for screws. (Keep in mind, Norway is also very expensive) But im confident that youll be able to do this if you have a drill and a round cutting bit for the fans, (steel bit ofc) you can practice on wood scraps to get a feel for it, and when drilling holes for the screws, start with a smaller drillbit. I believe in you man!


Going for a 75W GPU like the 750Ti, RX 460 or 1050 Ti is probably the only option for unmodded TU100's, right?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Going for a 75W GPU like the 750Ti, RX 460 or 1050 Ti is probably the only option for unmodded TU100's, right?


I would say that would be your best bet. Also paired with a non-K i5/i7.

The number one design flaw of this case is the lack of proper intake/exhaust for the GPU, so bare that in mind when picking up this case.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I would say that would be your best bet. Also paired with a non-K i5/i7.
> 
> The number one design flaw of this case is the lack of proper intake/exhaust for the GPU, so bare that in mind when picking up this case.


You could get around that issue by undervolting and underclocking a K processor, correct?


----------



## Simmons572

Doi, I completely forgot about that. Yeah that should be fine.


----------



## ejohnson

I ran a 750ti and a 3570k for a while and never had heating issues (as long as I didnt have hdds/ssds in the bottom mounts)

You can get the acx cooler (twin fan) and it fits. But you have to take the fan shroud off, then put in the gpu, then put the shroud back on inside the case.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1445689/the-lunch-box-lian-li-tu100-watercooled-lan-box/60#post_23225393
http://www.overclock.net/t/1445689/the-lunch-box-lian-li-tu100-watercooled-lan-box/30#post_23129359


----------



## S3B4N

Check this out bros, this one seems very interesting:




Zotac GTX 1050 Ti Mini

I think its the smallest card I have ever seen, yet it still packs quite some punch, its not dual slot, so unmoded TU-100 maybe can handle this better? Plus you will be one PCI-E plug less from the PSU to power GPU (unless you use non modular PSU) as this small card draws power from PCI EXPRESS only!


----------



## ihateolives

I got the EVGA 1050 Ti SC today. It's never going above 65C outside of Furmark and pretty much silent below 50% fan speed. Compared to the 750 Ti I came from, the performance difference is very big. And yeah, It's insanely small. I more or less only play "esports" games (god i hate that word), so it's the perfect card for my use scenario, especially considering my planned TU100 build.

My only complaint is the lack of a 0 Db mode. That's supposedly something they ship dual-fan models with. I don't know if it actually makes a difference for acoustics, though, as it is very very quiet/borderlining on silent at the lowest 30% fan speed setting allowed by the VBIOS.

i'm actually so excited to use it in my TU100 build, but for now, I'm awaiting Kaby Lake in the hopes that the power efficiency and TDP becomes a bit better than with Skylake. Can't wait! Might actually pull the trigger come Black Friday if I stumple across a nice mobo/CPU deal, but there's no rush for now. Let me know if u want some specific benchmarks/info/whatever about the card that you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## S3B4N

Since we got GPU matter out of the way. What kind of AIO's will fit in TU100 without a problem? Is there such cooling? Price doesent matter in that case


----------



## ihateolives

How about case fan? I know fer recommends using the stock one and Myrdal likes Noctua. On that note, which Noctua intake front fan would be best? I'm pretty clueless, partial to go with the NF-F12 Industrial PWM 2000RPM one, but not sure - it's supposedly very loud, even on low RPMs.


----------



## S3B4N

Gotta back up Myrdal on Noctua fans, they rock my world too and I would not choose any stock fan over Noctua. Had a lot of Noctua coolers and fans when I was on air back in ATX times


----------



## ejohnson

I ran a cougar fan, but that's cause it was the only orange and black fan that matched my cables.


----------



## Simmons572

I think any good looking fan with decent static pressure would be good for this case. Corsair SP's and ML's come to mind. I am probably going to use a Noiseblocker eLoop for mine.


----------



## S3B4N

The best idea had the guy with the heavy breather mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516436/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-finished

Guy took like the wasted two centimeters in the front down, drilled a hole for 140 mm fan and slapped a 140 mm fan there. Not only a stroke of genius but a real work of art this mod of his:



















Who needs porn when you see things like that? I would love to buy this from him if he wasnt dead and he had this for sale. I touched myself few times to this case, to be honest









Recently I contacted some polish modders (because I am from Poland) they replied to me that they will not bother with misc things like drilling bottom holes in TU 100 for me (or even making similar mod to heave breather), because their heavy priced equipment is calibrated for big mods and projects (and big money for the company). I dont have nothing near me that would cut TU 100 for me. Messaged Lian Li on facebook if they would make it possible for me to buy TU110 (since they are the flippin manufacturer of the case) but no answer.

Is there a website or a modder on this forum who could do such a thing for me and send it to Poland? I would throw in my soul additionaly with money.

I really hate Lian Li right now... But I still love the case.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> The best idea had the guy with the heavy breather mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516436/lian-li-tu100-heavy-breather-case-mod-finished
> 
> Guy took like the wasted two centimeters in the front down, drilled a hole for 140 mm fan and slapped a 140 mm fan there. Not only a stroke of genius but a real work of art this mod of his:


I am fairly certain that is only a 120mm on the front. Most of the mod work was done so he could better install the AIO Liquid cooler.

But aside from that, I definitely agree. Quality craftsmanship for sure.


----------



## S3B4N

One quick question about H75 AIO installation:

There is a pump 3-pin connector. I have two headers on my mobo CPU_FAN1 and CHA_FAN1. Pump goes to CPU_FAN1 or CHA_FAN1 ? On the Corsair site they say it should go to non CPU_FAN1.

Im guessing CPU_FAN1 header is the PWM controled and pump dont need PWM so its safe to plug pump to CHA_FAN1?

Also I dont see any USB dongle thingy with H75, so it is not being connected and Corsair Link wont be used with H75?

I am going to transfer my CM Elite 130 rig into TU100 black.

Specs will be:

i5 4670
H75 AIO
8GB DDR3 1600 Crucial Balistix
Asrock B85M-ITX
Silverstone SFX modular PSU 600W
Gigabyte GF GTX 960 4GB WF2 OC (tiny card with dual fans)

I will NOT be drilling it untless GPU is going to be cooking.

After I get the parts and assamble everything I will post photos and temps. Most likely will leave the panel opened to keep the GPU cool and might even buy a desktop fan to BLOW that thing


----------



## UncalledForGabe

It's a 140mm, 2x 80mm on the top and 2x 92mm on the bottom


----------



## skatblast

Does anybody know if its still possible to buy a pc-tu100b? or tu100

All they have on newegg or any other retailer is a tu200b. All of the 100's are out of stock.

Anybody know of a retailer outside the US that sells them that will ship to the US?(and are in stock)

Thanks


----------



## S3B4N

Yesterday I have placed an order for my TU100 Black. Been writing with Lian Li trough facebook in regards to TU110 and now they said its unavailable (previously I got mail saying only in China, now unavailable).

It is official, I am joining the club after my order arrives and I move my parts







Will post pictures bros.


----------



## skatblast

ordered from where?


----------



## fer9001

Cant imagin it is so dificult for you to use a drill, print a drilling pater you place at the bottom and by using the desired diameter of drill bits making holes in the botom of the case!


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatblast*
> 
> ordered from where?


I am from Poland.
We have internet shops. TU 100 is not extinct in Poland actually







But preety darn expensive.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Cant imagin it is so dificult for you to use a drill, print a drilling pater you place at the bottom and by using the desired diameter of drill bits making holes in the botom of the case!


You might say so, but some people dont have a drill, a printer or let alone any skills regarding tool work what so ever.. i have friends that litterally cant tell me the differense between a spanner and a socket or a drill bit vs a bit. so i completly understand that someone dont feel comfortable doing this mod, because myself i didnt have a printer so i kinda cocked up the spacing of the holes a little bit myself


----------



## S3B4N

Maybe I will not need it. Who knows. When my parts arrive and my GTX 960 gonna be acting hot on me I will swap it for 1050 Ti or find a way for somebody to do somehting that I rather not do myself as I dont want to damage/or make it wrong









I got some name and adresses from a polish modder that refused to mod TU 100 but told me who got a laser cutter and could do it if it will be necessary









I cant do all those things like you guys, but I have other talents. I can fart with my arm pit for example or make my ears move


----------



## fer9001

I don't want to offend those not having the tools to do something. So I have to apologize for doing it.
But for those heaving the basic tools must gather they confidence and try to get better in something you like.
With looking none got the skill, you need to practice.


----------



## S3B4N

Bro, I dont have a power drill nor I would not know what size of drill to use, how to take care of the metal so it wont be sharp and so I dont cut myself. I can always pay somebody to do it for me. Not everyone have to be talented in all plains like you guys. Something that is easy for you not necessary should be easy for me and like I said - I dont want to make things worse if I dont know anything about it. Period. I think there is no shame in that. You got to know your limits.

I do admire what you bros do with your stuff, especially Myrdal


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Bro, I dont have a power drill nor I would not know what size of drill to use, how to take care of the metal so it wont be sharp and so I dont cut myself. I can always pay somebody to do it for me. Not everyone have to be talented in all plains like you guys. Something that is easy for you not necessary should be easy for me and like I said - I dont want to make things worse if I dont know anything about it. Period. I think there is no shame in that. You got to know your limits.
> 
> I do admire what you bros do with your stuff, especially Myrdal


I think at this point, even if you did know how to do the work your self, I would pay a machine shop to do it.

These cases are getting hard to find, and if you mess up on a panel, its over.

I cut out my front fan mounts to support a radiator... I regret it, but I can make new mounts I guess.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I think at this point, even if you did know how to do the work your self, I would pay a machine shop to do it.
> 
> These cases are getting hard to find, and if you mess up on a panel, its over.
> 
> I cut out my front fan mounts to support a radiator... I regret it, but I can make new mounts I guess.


Plenty of TU100 in Poland from what I see. They were around for long time and I am guessing that they will be
Polish people prefer NCase M1 or similar, even custom made cases. I have not seen a club or people with TU 100 on polish communities.

I also like to be careful because as you said and what I said earlier - I dont want to mess things up


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> I don't want to offend those not having the tools to do something. So I have to apologize for doing it.
> But for those heaving the basic tools must gather they confidence and try to get better in something you like.
> With looking none got the skill, you need to practice.


I didnt mean that you offended anybody because i really dont think you did at all, in fact i completly agree with you that the best way is the hard way. its only metal, it can be fixed. and im a firm believer in learning by doing myself so i get what you say. Its just that some people have ten left handed thumbs like my dad used to say








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I think at this point, even if you did know how to do the work your self, I would pay a machine shop to do it.
> 
> These cases are getting hard to find, and if you mess up on a panel, its over.
> 
> I cut out my front fan mounts to support a radiator... I regret it, but I can make new mounts I guess.


Hey man why dont you drill holes in the front panel for fan mount? youd even be able to get away with a 140mm fan at that point i think







find some nice round head bolts or something.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Hey man why dont you drill holes in the front panel for fan mount? youd even be able to get away with a 140mm fan at that point i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find some nice round head bolts or something.


I had thought about that, I thought about using the same rivets the rest of the case is made from to connect the radiator** to the front.

I think in the end, I will just use some aluminum angle, cut it into a square frame to bolt the radiator** to, then bolt that to the case.

**replace radiator with fan if I went straight air cooling


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I had thought about that, I thought about using the same rivets the rest of the case is made from to connect the radiator** to the front.
> 
> I think in the end, I will just use some aluminum angle, cut it into a square frame to bolt the radiator** to, then bolt that to the case.
> 
> **replace radiator with fan if I went straight air cooling


Ah, i see. that sounds awesome, you could rivit it back in the same holes it came out of? but when you took it apart, did you throw away the insert piece? ive taken out the insert piece in my TU200, and im looking to put it back in and make it into a mobile storage senter i guess?







but i couldnt find rivits that fit when i looked last time, might have to check again..


----------



## Myrdal

On a completely different note, im looking into expanding the storage capacity of my TU200 case, with my MSI H87I AC,-1150 i only have 4 sata connections, but lets face it. theres plenty room for more. So since i dont use wifi at all, i was looking into this thing;



it takes the place of the wireless card and gives you 2 more sata ports! how awesome is that? now, i do see that these are "engineering test tools" and not recommended for home use. But have any of you guys any experience with these? i might buy one just for the lols and see what happends


----------



## ejohnson

I have used those along with the mpcie to usb cards too. They were in my old alienware m11x laptop, but they worked well.


----------



## S3B4N

There is one thing that caught my attention while I was searching a way to obtain TU 110, some time ago.

Take a closer look at the following picture, the place where PSU should be mounted:



This looks like some kind of external power implementation. What exactly is this and can this be ground breaking? That small Noctua cooler is kinda cute too.

Or is this fake?


----------



## ejohnson

There are many small computers using external bricks. Alienware x51 can used with its 330w brick, otherwise there are some new ones out that run dual 240 watt bricks.

The alienware one can also be modded to run dual 330 watt bricks pretty easy.

Search for dual power supply m18x for info on dual brick mod. Then you just need x51 power board.

I have a old x51 in my junk pile I can try to rob the power board from tonight to get my tu running on the external power


----------



## S3B4N

Could this solution be better than regular SFX PSU or it is not worth to bother?


----------



## Myrdal

Well, it depends. do you want to carry around two bricks and have to power sockets taken up by them instead of one? its a good alternative, dont get me wrong. ive thought about it alot, but i dont see the real benefits if you cant find a 450w power brick :/


----------



## ejohnson

I would say not worth it. What would you do with the extra space? Sure you do a larger heat sink on the CPU, but for what? Your dumping 300$ into getting a external PSU that may not even keep up with a over clock.

Your always going to be limited by the GPU that you can fit in there no matter what psu you pick. If you go with a 1070/1080 you may have to mod the case just to fit it in. If you go with a 1060/1050 the cpu at stock clocks will outpace the gpu anyhow.

I think the sweet spot for these cases is a water cooled gpu and a air cooled cpu. When gaming, most of the time the gpu is being used the most, so the heat it blows on the cpu is not that big of a deal. when not gaming and just doing something cpu intensive, the radiator is blowing cool air at the cpu.


----------



## S3B4N

OK nvm then. I will stick to Silverstone SFX 600 Gold I got in my CM Elite 130 that I will transfer into TU100.
My GPU is GTX 960 unless it will get hot in unmoded TU100 then I will swap it for GTX 1050 Ti.
AIO goes on the CPU its i6 4670 without "K" - locked processor.

I dont game much these days. However this setup is enough to handle GTA V and Max Payne 3 I used to play. I dont pursuit any new games.


----------



## ejohnson

Just make sure you don't put any hhd or ssd on the bottom of the case. Doing so robs the GPU of much needed air flow.

I cooked a gtx 650ti by putting HDDs in the bottom.


----------



## S3B4N

I plan to use the optical tray at the top of the case to slap an SSD there. Will also upgrade SSD to a capacity of 500 gb or so, coz I got two samsung ssd 840 and 850 - 128 and 256 gb. Will unscrew the rail at the bottom and take it away from the case too. My mobo dont support M2 and I am not a fan of ghetto mounting







But one bigger SSD will be fine for me.


----------



## fer9001

Don't need to take out the DVD try. You can use it to put 2 SSD dublesidet tape to stick in there.


----------



## S3B4N

The bottom one below the GPU is what I will take out from the case. I will check out your idea but the less cables the better so most likely I will stick to one SSD and sell the lower capacity ones.


----------



## fer9001

I have just throw my Samsung 1tb SSD in the gap over the Blue ray. It seams to me if you don't ocupay the place with an DVD drive there is plenty room maby for up to 4 ssd stacked in tow rows of tow.


----------



## S3B4N

Not gonna use DVD or BluRay for sure. Got two laptops, so when I need something from CD/DVD I make image, transfer on USB stick


----------



## Myrdal

I actually made a bracket to hold the "frontplate" of the ODDB so you could have two ssds in stealth up there, but i dont know where it ended up.. Q_Q


----------



## S3B4N

Guys I am going to need some pointers and options how to equip with fan/fans and how to orient them with Corsair H75 rad.

Im curious if anyone might have any idea based on AsRock B85M-ITX connector and slots placement and orientation:



Water cooling is going to be no problem as I already know Myrdal and some other folks approved Corsair H75 to fit in TU100.
I was wondering how much fans will I be able to fit on the radiator with this motherboard setup?

I see you guys most likely use one fan and its is oriented behind the radiator to the front of the hole where fan go.
Noctua Inudistrial would be my pick as I mentioned before I am a fan of noctua fans
















A> 1 fan facing what direction ?
B> Maybe go two slim fans?
C> ???

I used to have Cryorig C1 low profile air cooling in Silverstone SG05 but it did not perform well, 69-70 C after some time in Max Payne 3. Got that cooler with the fan stashed somewhere, wonder if I might be able to use it on the rad or is it pointless?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Don't need to take out the DVD try. You can use it to put 2 SSD dublesidet tape to stick in there.


It's possible to get either 4x 2.5'' hot swap bay (9mm high disks) or 6x 2.5'' hot swap bay (7mm high disks) into 5.25'' bay btw. Although that assume the "full" 5.25'' bay and if I remember correct the Tu100 has only a "slim" thingy.


----------



## Myrdal

Youll only be able to fit one single fan, i would sugest push config with the air blowing into the case. Some have made good points about using it as a exhaust and pushing air through the rad and out the front. But tbh it doesnt make much sense to me since ive never had much problem regarding heat dissipation in my own case, but i do have an extra fan and im also a firm believer that more air pushed in will force air out the other vents around the case so it doesnt become a vacumcleaner for your desk









Slim fans are no good on radiators because they arent high pressure, however if you do go that route you can have push-pull setup, but i dont recommend it.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> It's possible to get either 4x 2.5'' hot swap bay (9mm high disks) or 6x 2.5'' hot swap bay (7mm high disks) into 5.25'' bay btw. Although that assume the "full" 5.25'' bay and if I remember correct the Tu100 has only a "slim" thingy.


You are correct about that, so it would be an awesome solution for the TU200 (as im going for myself, a 12 drive setup) but as you say, the TU100 has a slim ODDB but im sertan you could fit something up there like that. like one of those for the small floppy slots (wow, oldskool right now..)


----------



## Kreecher

Hello fellow OCN TU100/200 members,

I have had my eye on the Lían Li PC-TU100B case for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger.

Here is my list of parts:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
*Storage:* Crucial MX200 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 2GB SC GAMING Video Card
*Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
*Optical Drive:* LG GT80N DVD/CD Writer
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-11-05 11:22 EDT-0400_

I plan to keep this build air cooled but if it's just not possible I'll go a different route.
Still need to do a little more research into low profile CPU coolers as I only have the stock HSF as of right now, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I ended up finding the CPU/RAM/Mobo as a combo here on the OCN Marketplace and booted it up once my power supply arrived so I have a couple screenshots as the CPU was undervolted.




Currently waiting on the GPU, SSD and finally the case to arrive as I had to order it from eBay and it shipped from Italy







should all be here by the end of next week.

Still in the process of choosing a foldable USB/Bluetooth keyboard, going to use my spare MX518 mouse, and I plan to use this Monitor with the build.


----------



## Myrdal

@Kreecher Welcome to the club man! Hope youll enjoy your stay! You can definetly stay aircooled only, i think i started the trend that everyone believe you have to have an aio in the TU100 but thats just not the case (see what i did there?







) If you must watercool anything i always suggest the GPU since thats generating the most heat generally. But you have such a low tdp on the 1050 that it shouldnt be a problem, and if it is, you can cut a hole in the bottom for a slim line fan of your choise.

Again, welcome!


----------



## S3B4N

The reason I prefer watercooling the CPU is because if in worst case scenario CPU would cook and die on me I would not be able to launch the computer. If in worst case scenario GPU would be cooked then I can switch to integred graphics and launch the computer because I also use it for work and I cant afford to have my computer disabled for more than one day.

One thing I am concerned however;

The rad is 25 mm thick, noctua fan is 25 mm thick so that gives us a total of 50mm thickness. I am wondering if this will block the motherboard main connector as mine is not situated above the motherboard?

What is that total space, if somebody could measure it, between front of the case where you mount the fan+rad till it reaches the motherboard?


----------



## Myrdal

Well thats a good point, i realized now that i might be horder, since i have like... 5 other same socket cpus to swap in if need be







so that senario never occurred to me before. But its highly unlikely to cook your cpu, the one you had with the cooler you proposed, it will perform much better than mine did, and mine was pinned at 89 or something and thermal throtteling baaad. mind you i didnt know then that removing the bracket for the SSDs was a must do in this case *boom* there, i did it again... and didnt set up a custom fan curve or anything. But, i see your point tho, and its easier than pulling your gpu apart and ghetto rigging a mount to fit the pump etc







far less hassel.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> The reason I prefer watercooling the CPU is because if in worst case scenario CPU would cook and die on me I would not be able to launch the computer. If in worst case scenario GPU would be cooked then I can switch to integred graphics and launch the computer because I also use it for work and I cant afford to have my computer disabled for more than one day.
> 
> One thing I am concerned however;
> 
> The rad is 25 mm thick, noctua fan is 25 mm thick so that gives us a total of 50mm thickness. I am wondering if this will block the motherboard main connector as mine is not situated above the motherboard?
> 
> What is that total space, if somebody could measure it, between front of the case where you mount the fan+rad till it reaches the motherboard?


Nowadays CPU's have thermal protection so you are relatively unlikely to "cook" the CPU to the point of killing it unless you are going for relatively aggressive over-voltage. If worried you can always enable the CPU temperature alarm at 90C in which case you will hear a loud *bleeeeeep* if the CPU hits 90C. As far as thickness of the setup goes - you could use one of the scythe slim fans which are 12mm think - they normally are sold with their low profile shuriken series heat-sinks but I believe are also available separately. As they are intenbded for the CPU heatsink they are relatively reasonable static pressure even if the airflow amount is kinda average, at best. They are also reasonably quiet, considering the relatively high rpm's they tend to go up to.


----------



## S3B4N

Already placed an order on Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM. Hope the fan and rad will fit together and wont colide with motherboard's interfaces. But from what I see on the old pictures of the club and people with other motherboards - it should be fine.

If it is going to be the only fan it should be kickass fan.

i5 4670 in Poland is much more expensive now, even though its older than skylake, but still that haswell of mine performs quite nice. My previous processor was i7 860. I always had some kind of fobia to keep the CPU cool even the locked 4th gen. haswell







I did not want it to degrade faster. Big temperature over time is not good. It may be safe from instant cooking but slow degradation over time may still happen if temps are too high.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Already placed an order on Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM. Hope the fan and rad will fit together and wont colide with motherboard's interfaces. But from what I see on the old pictures of the club and people with other motherboards - it should be fine.
> 
> If it is going to be the only fan it should be kickass fan.
> 
> i5 4670 in Poland is much more expensive now, even though its older than skylake, but still that haswell of mine performs quite nice. My previous processor was i7 860. I always had some kind of fobia to keep the CPU cool even the locked 4th gen. haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not want it to degrade faster. Big temperature over time is not good. It may be safe from instant cooking but slow degradation over time may still happen if temps are too high.


Well ... once upon a time a while ago I was also thinking that "how bad can it be" and "I want a mother of all fans when I can only fit a couple" and ordered The Ultra Kaze 3000 rpm 38 mm thick fan. That thing packs a punch to the point it can hover around the table if you give it some power and its sitting on its side or knock itself over if you are not holding it in place. But I found out the first hand that I do actually have some noise tolerance and Ultra Kaze sits very clearly above the threshold which is bearable for me. Hope it works out for you and as its a PWM fan which can start from 750 rpm it should be OK up to around 1600-ish RPM noise levels wise and not too bad up to perhaps 2400-ish rpm.


----------



## fer9001

Like "Carniflex" pointed out you will get noisy when going over 1600 rpm. I have the NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM for dual purpose, filling the case with fresh air and passiv cooling Cpu. Noise is OK by browsing the internet and goes up and down in gaming sessions but I wear headset and nearly don't hear it.


----------



## S3B4N

Im totally fine with noise as long the case gets fresh cool air. I use headset too. Not all the time though but really no problem









Case and cooling arrives this week, ETA 3-4 days, but the fan arrives next week







But will have plenty of time for planning


----------



## Simmons572

Hey all, I put up a build log if you are all inteterested. http://www.overclock.net/t/1615534/case-mod-build-log-pc-tu-100b-unnamed-pc

Like I mentioned before, it may be a while before I start this thing, but I wanted to put this up regardless.


----------



## S3B4N

My TU 100 black and Corsair H75 is coming to me tomorrow. Noctua Industrial Fan ETA is next week







Maybe they speed it up as the case + cooling was planned for 10th









Anyways. As soon as I get my last piece which is noctua fan I will start to move my stuff to TU 100 and finally join the club


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey all, I put up a build log if you are all inteterested. http://www.overclock.net/t/1615534/case-mod-build-log-pc-tu-100b-unnamed-pc
> 
> Like I mentioned before, it may be a while before I start this thing, but I wanted to put this up regardless.


This was a long time comming man, looking forward to following your build


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> This was a long time comming man, looking forward to following your build


Thanks man! I am very anxious to get started on it. Once I get some more cash...


----------



## S3B4N

Finally!!! My case arrived!!!







One day before schedule











Corsair H75 arrived with the case. Now I am just awaiting Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM arrival and I will start transplantation surgery


----------



## Mkander99

I'm transferring from a Corsair 380T (yeah i know bad decision) to a tu-100. How does my build look? http://pcpartpicker.com/list/VmVCD8

Would the 140mm fan and adapter fit?


----------



## S3B4N

My journey till here was from:

Cooler Master HAF 932 --> *Bitfenix Prodigy* --> Cooler Master Elite 130 --> Sivlerstone Sugo SG05 --> Cooler Master Elite 130 again --> Lian Li PC-TU 100

When it comes to bad decisions I think the Prodigy is the mother of all bad decisions









I had fun throwing prodigy in the dumpster, also made farmer walk with HAF 932 (weight is like ~12-18kg), but I hit the gym at least 5 times per week, so no problem.

Your build looks powerfull and the case for sure will need some moding. Dont know about the adapter or if will fit. One thing I already know its very tight in there and I was afraid my H75 rad (25 mm thick) wont fit with noctua fan or if its gonna be a tight fit...


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> I'm transferring from a Corsair 380T (yeah i know bad decision) to a tu-100. How does my build look? http://pcpartpicker.com/list/VmVCD8
> 
> Would the 140mm fan and adapter fit?


Ive never seen or even thought about adapters for 140 to 120 mm fans, but it is a native 120 mm only, so i wouldnt bet on it.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Would the 140mm fan and adapter fit?


Fan adapter may fit but it will be kind of difficult with all the screws (don't forget that front fan of TU100 is mounted on rubber mounts which slide into front wall of case).
I suggest going my way and buying fractal design 140mm fan with replaceable mounts for 120/140 format and drill additional holes in 140 mount.


----------



## Mkander99

Well i know just from browsing that a 140 mm fan will fit as in it wont block the side panel or anything, and radiators fit with a normal size fan, so wouldnt this adapter fit as it is thinner than any radiator?


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Well i know just from browsing that a 140 mm fan will fit as in it wont block the side panel or anything, and radiators fit with a normal size fan, so wouldnt this adapter fit as it is thinner than any radiator?


140mm will definitely fit, and will provide a fresh air even to GPU card. If you don't put more of course (like a watercooling block) on top of that fan.
Another issue with 120>140 adapters is that they add extra thickness to whole system - so 140mm should be better slim one - but I'm personally not aware of any.


----------



## ejohnson

So there is one problem to running a 140mm fan in this case. Depending on the gpu you use, the fan will not fit. Currently, the fan sits about 1mm above the gpu.

(this is my case with a 750ti ACX from evga)

If your gpu is longer than the itx motherboard, you will not be able to put a 140mm fan with a adapter.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> If your gpu is longer than the itx motherboard, you will not be able to put a 140mm fan with a adapter.


my gigabyte 1070 mini is 169mm in length and gets additional airflow into its frontal vent from 140mm fan.


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> 140mm will definitely fit, and will provide a fresh air even to GPU card. If you don't put more of course (like a watercooling block) on top of that fan.
> Another issue with 120>140 adapters is that they add extra thickness to whole system - so 140mm should be better slim one - but I'm personally not aware of any.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So there is one problem to running a 140mm fan in this case. Depending on the gpu you use, the fan will not fit. Currently, the fan sits about 1mm above the gpu.
> 
> (this is my case with a 750ti ACX from evga)


So a 140mm fan fits, and since the 1070 mini is 24mm shorter than the max, the 14mm adapter will fit for sure.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> So a 140mm fan fits, and since the 1070 mini is 24mm shorter than the max, the 14mm adapter will fit for sure.


give it a try, worst case you can go my solution.


----------



## skatblast

I ended up getting one of the tu-100b's on newegg, they just refreshed stock.

Can you fit something like a rx480 in here without modding the case or are we just stuck with the mini cards from nvidia?

Also what cpu cooler do you suggest? i have a 4790k

Thank you guys


----------



## S3B4N

Zotac GTX 1050 Ti Mini is perfect small card and will prolly not need a bottom fan as its almost cold as ice







One cable from the PSU less and more room in the front.
Its a performance level of GTX 960 and I find GTX 960 enough for sunday gaming. Words "Radeon" and "cold as ice" never walk togheter. Unless you help it get cooler by moding the case.

Clearence for CPU cooler is 60 mm, so whatever is your poison, you take your pick from low profile coolers. However I would not go with air and low profile for unlocked CPU with high TDP.

After my experience with air coolers in Silverstone SG05 case I simply DO NOT believe in low profile air cooling apart maybe from the solution that fer shown with his radiator and noctua fan at the front, that looks better in TU 100 but is not an option in CM Elite 130 or SG05, but I would not use his solution on unlocked CPU still. I would watercool the CPU


----------



## fer9001

My opinion is to go with the 4790K and the reason for it is:
1. Taking the 4790k you will have a good overclock able processor to carry on to your next build if you diced to.
2. The unlocked processor is always better in under clocking, versatile in any meaning you need to configure to suit your build.

BTW her is a screener of my themps playing today 6 houers WOT.


My Gpu is always between 78 and 80 running. Planning to change it to some Gtx 1070 next year.


----------



## S3B4N

Thats why I always believed CPU is more precious and should be watercooled. Based on the prices in my country and overall technological improvement, I say haswell is still doing a fine job. No need to change it for skylake - haswell got better performance per dollar when we compare locked units (http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-6500-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4670) not to mention other fun stuff.

GPU can be changed like a glove, but even kaby lake do not pack that much improvement as expected based on what already leaked.

But it is always down to what you do with your computer and what games you play.

PS: Havent played WOT and dont know squat about this game (how demanding it can be), but when I was on air in Sugo SG05 (Cryorig C1 cooled my cpu) just after less than an hour of Max Payne 3 and the temps were like 69-70. That was the point when I ceased to believe in air







But I dont think I saw this thread and your cooling solution back in that time









My assembly of TU 100 begins in 3 days, thats they ETA of last piece I ordered. I cant wait


----------



## fer9001

World of Tanks is a old game remake DX9 game. It uses on thread of the CPU so light gaming and my processor can max the one core to 4,4Ghz like you see in the picture above. The rest of Cpu power is used for Teamspeak and web browsing at the same time. Btw the Temp probe is on full fan spin and getting allot noisy.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> World of Tanks is a old game remake DX9 game. It uses on thread of the CPU so light gaming and my processor can max the one core to 4,4Ghz like you see in the picture above. The rest of Cpu power is used for Teamspeak and web browsing at the same time. Btw the Temp probe is on full fan spin and getting allot noisy.


I see. Gotta try this game out in the spare time. Is it free to play or pay to play or what type of game?

When I do something with my computer, I am usually testing temps via Core Temp & GPU-Z in Max Payne 3 / GTA V / Fallout 4 - got a lot sentiment for this games









Also Unreal Tournament 4 Pre-Alpha which is totally free by the way and Shadow Warrior 2 (isnt free but its cool). But SW2 is not much of a CPU/GPU hog, this game is optimized very well and can run very decent on crap computers too


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> I see. Gotta try this game out in the spare time. Is it free to play or pay to play or what type of game?
> 
> When I do something with my computer, I am usually testing temps via Core Temp & GPU-Z in Max Payne 3 / GTA V / Fallout 4 - got a lot sentiment for this games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Unreal Tournament 4 Pre-Alpha which is totally free by the way and Shadow Warrior 2 (isnt free but its cool). But SW2 is not much of a CPU/GPU hog, this game is optimized very well and can run very decent on crap computers too


It is free to play man, ive sunk sooo many hours into that game


----------



## fer9001

Wrong info!!
It is free and it waz DX9c and now it supports DX11.
You can still try World of Warcraft for free until LvL20 and it is more demanding DX11.


----------



## S3B4N

Never liked world of warcraft or any fantasy based games. I am more into sci-fi, war as in world war or modern war type of games.
World of Tanks I am going to try out for sure, thanks bros


----------



## fer9001

Hi peps!!!
Was about to build a PC for my nephew and found a deal for used set of Intel i3 6100 + Asus H110m-K 120€.
Now I will need a Gpu and am thinking to do a swap my GTX 970 to my fathers PC. Getting his R9 280x for my nephew and buy for me the Gigabyte gtx1070 8Gb mini current lowest price in my region 476,61€. And then maybe next year buying a new monitor 1440p. Have to check my bugged, thing it will explode.


----------



## Myrdal

Awesome man! I want that card so bad !


----------



## fer9001

The deal went off. Was given to someone ales. So my upgrade is not possible. Have to wait for something new to come up.


----------



## S3B4N

Recently I changed the delivering company because previous one failed to complete my order, waited almost 2 weeks. Changed it to something better. My Noctua fan, the final piece without I could not begin, is coming to me today - 1 day after placed an order instead of 2 weeks + who knows how much additional days with the previous company...

But due to my professional schedule I will have to start in the weekend or so because Im busy during the week. But this is going to finally happen. Few more days. Im coming!


----------



## S3B4N

Its happening today!
Got my last piece for transfer, the fan is in my possesion.
Brace yourselfs, papa S3B4N is coming!


----------



## Myrdal

@fer9001 aww shame







next time tho!

@S3B4N Cant wait man ^^


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Its happening today!
> Got my last piece for transfer, the fan is in my possesion.
> Brace yourselfs, papa S3B4N is coming!


You are delaying the show up in purpes S3B4N...... Rush it!! Want to see results!!!!! ?


----------



## S3B4N

Bros,

I finally present to you result of todays work (took me about 6 hours to take apart, clean, put in new case and plan everything on the fly)








Also consider this post as my application to join the LIAN LI PC TU100 / 200 owners club









System specs:

- Intel Core i5 4670 3,4 GHz (4th generation Haswell, Socket 1150)
- AsRock B85M-ITX (Intel B85 Chipset)
- 2 x 4 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600
- Corsair Hydro H75 & Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM
- Silverstone SFX 600W Gold PSU
- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 4GB (dual fan)
- Samsung SSD EVO 256 GB

Photos:








So far I can post desktop temperatures when windows started, When I launched the computer after assembly (no problems by the way) I had CPU temperature 35 degrees celsius in BIOS, Noctua fan set to full speed and chasis fan where pump is connected also full speed.

Here are windows desktop temperatures of CPU and GPU (forgive polish language in Core Temp, but you should get the temps anyway):




I also recorded a video of asambly however it is in polish so will be of no use to the international community unless somebody develops subtitles. Anyway while I was converting the movie I took a screenshot of tempreratures when converting videos, so there was some load.



Havent tested any games yet as I am on fresh system. Used to have two SSD drives in Cooler Master Elite 130, but now I took only one SSD 256 GB. Its small but I will manage







Maybe upgrade in the future, who knows









I think it was Myrdal who suggested removing USB panel from the bottom - I took that advice. My card is not big, but I dont like cable clutter plus I dont know how would I install everything. I dont use HD audio because I got USB headset. Loss of 2x USB 3.0 is no big deal. Always can buy a hub or something and use USB 3.0 at the back. Case is small and easy to rotate and I dont mind.

Let me know what you guys think about temperatures so far. I need every input I can get.


----------



## Simmons572

What a clean system! Excellent work mate!









EDIT: Added you to the spreadsheet mate


----------



## Myrdal

It turned out awesome man! super clean ^_^ Welcome to the club !


----------



## S3B4N

Thanks bros!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> You are delaying the show up in purpes S3B4N...... Rush it!! Want to see results!!!!! ?


Sorry for keeping you waiting bro, it was not on purpose. I waited 2 weeks for the noctua fan that I ordered in internet shop "A", the shop was delaying the end shipping date, so I had to change the shop. Placed an order in shop "B" and they did good because they had everything organized and shipped in one day. But then schedule problems, but all in all I could not wait myself to do the switcheroo to TU-100 and join the club.


----------



## S3B4N

Finnaly got my hands on some game (GTA V), so here are gaming temps for CPU and GPU (played for like 2 hours or so):




Are those okay ?


----------



## Mkander99

Hey guys i just got my 6700 and 1070, what screws do i use to mount the gpu?

EDIT nvm i found them, also all i need now is my fan, psu, and hdd


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Hey guys i just got my 6700 and 1070, what screws do i use to mount the gpu?
> 
> EDIT nvm i found them, also all i need now is my fan, psu, and hdd


Cant wait to see it man! ^_^


----------



## Simmons572

Question for the club: For those who have replaced feet on the case, what is the procedure for removing them? Are they glued on, or are they bolted to the shell?

My intent is to completely replace the feet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm going to officially join the club today evening, by posting the pics of my TU 200 build (fully custom water cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Just wanted to say:
> 
> If you plan to improve the look the design of the case, then think about the possibility of drill out the rivets and replace them by those type of screws:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case I also changed the feet of the case to have a less vibration transmission to the desk and so lowering the noise coming from the system.


@Origondoo I may be deriviting my case for a couple mods. What kind of screws are those? For the sake of ease of future maintenance, I really like the screw idea.

EDIT: One more question for the club: for those who used a hole saw to cut the wholes in the bottom of the case, what diameter/dimensions of hole saw did you use to cut the holes for the 92mm fans?

I am plan on using the LP Noctuas that seem to be very popular in here (and for a good reason)


----------



## Myrdal

Hey man, they are screwed from the inside, at least on the TU200 who im looking at right now. So i imagine that is the case for the TU100 also. As far as bolting the case, you would need flat head screws or else it would stick out everywhere and the panels would not be able to fit, i think you can get those in hex aswell. but dont quote me on that. The roundtop screws will be in the way for almost everything tho so dont try that







(i did) #facepalm
I used a 92mm holesaw bit on a powerfull drill (wallpower, cordless wouldnt do it...)
And you wont regret going noctua <3


----------



## Carniflex

If you intend to make use of the portability of the system on regular basis I would advise against screws. In this regards rivets are much more secure as they do not wiggle themselves loose normally.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Finnaly got my hands on some game (GTA V), so here are gaming temps for CPU and GPU (played for like 2 hours or so):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those okay ?


Guys? I posted this but noone answered, are this temps fine or they are too high? On reddit people say that I should worry when GTX 960 hits 80-90 C. They say 75-76 C is fine.
What about CPU, aint that too high for water cooling or is that what can be expected due to smaller area in the case?


----------



## ejohnson

Temps look fine to me


----------



## Myrdal

temps are fine mate


----------



## fer9001

temps are SUPER, my Gpu gets79-80.


----------



## S3B4N

OK, thanks bros







Needed to be sure.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Question for the club: For those who have replaced feet on the case, what is the procedure for removing them? Are they glued on, or are they bolted to the shell?
> 
> My intent is to completely replace the feet.
> @Origondoo I may be deriviting my case for a couple mods. What kind of screws are those? For the sake of ease of future maintenance, I really like the screw idea.
> 
> EDIT: One more question for the club: for those who used a hole saw to cut the wholes in the bottom of the case, what diameter/dimensions of hole saw did you use to cut the holes for the 92mm fans?
> 
> I am plan on using the LP Noctuas that seem to be very popular in here (and for a good reason)


Tu-100 also use internal flat skrews for the feet like Myrdal mentioned.


----------



## Disziple

Ehh, sorry for coming this late to a party. I only made the account to learn about PC-TU100.

I'm considering buying it but can I use 65W Skylakes in it with stock cooler? Or do I need Noctua NH-9Li for it to stay cool?
I'm going to use just iGPU or possibly max 75W GPU.

EDIT: I don't know why I said I'm considering buying it. Lol, I already have PC-TU100 but I'm considering what CPU I can get for it.

EDIT2: *** I opened upload dialogue then edited the image to be rotated right. Then I uploaded and it uploaded the old non-rotated image from my RAM?


----------



## ejohnson

I ran a stock Intel cooler for along time with my i5 3570k. Temps were just fine.


----------



## Disziple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I ran a stock Intel cooler for along time with my i5 3570k. Temps were just fine.


Wow, that's interesting that is 77W CPU. The guy over at Anandtech was bashing the case for bad temps with his 65W i3. Did you overclock the 3570k?


----------



## ejohnson

For awhile I sat at 4.5
The case is fine for CPU cooling, it's the GPU that needs help


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I ran a stock Intel cooler for along time with my i5 3570k. Temps were just fine.


Just curious, define fine temps range with stock cooler?
Idle: 35-45 ?
Stress: ???

In case if I ever try running stock myself.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> For awhile I sat at 4.5
> The case is fine for CPU cooling, it's the GPU that needs help


This. Yes, i couldnt agree more









I had my gpu pinned at max and going like 89+ for an houre it throttled like crazy, cpu tho? naaah that was no problem, even with the tiny noctua cooler. so yeah, TU100 beginners guide part 1. Vent the bottom.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disziple*
> 
> Wow, that's interesting that is 77W CPU. The guy over at Anandtech was bashing the case for bad temps with his 65W i3. Did you overclock the 3570k?


I have my 4790k running at 4Ghz and turbo 4,4Ghz, no problem. You can use any CPU you like in stock. Like the other say the GPU is suffering .


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Just curious, define fine temps range with stock cooler?
> Idle: 35-45 ?
> Stress: ???
> 
> In case if I ever try running stock myself.


Yes for idle around 37, load around 65


----------



## Kreecher

My original post in the spoiler below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreecher*
> 
> Hello fellow OCN TU100/200 members,
> 
> I have had my eye on the Lían Li PC-TU100B case for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Here is my list of parts:
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
> *Storage:* Crucial MX200 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 2GB SC GAMING Video Card
> *Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> *Optical Drive:* LG GT80N DVD/CD Writer
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-11-05 11:22 EDT-0400_
> 
> I plan to keep this build air cooled but if it's just not possible I'll go a different route.
> Still need to do a little more research into low profile CPU coolers as I only have the stock HSF as of right now, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I ended up finding the CPU/RAM/Mobo as a combo here on the OCN Marketplace and booted it up once my power supply arrived so I have a couple screenshots as the CPU was undervolted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently waiting on the GPU, SSD and finally the case to arrive as I had to order it from eBay and it shipped from Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should all be here by the end of next week.
> 
> Still in the process of choosing a foldable USB/Bluetooth keyboard, going to use my spare MX518 mouse, and I plan to use this Monitor with the build.






I kept to the parts list except one change, the SSD I am using is a Corsair Neutron XT 2.5" 480GB.

Unfortunately I forgot to take photos throughout the build process. Here are some pictures from behind the panel as well as soda cans for reference and a shot of the monitor:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Feeling a little embarassed because it is not as neat as I would like the cables to be, just tried to keep them out of the way of the front fan as possible. Also I was thinking of mounting the monitor to the side of the case with some flush interlocking hooks (the reason for the last two pictures) but I'm not sure if I will go through with that idea.

Idle Temps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Temps after playing ArcheAge and Fallout 4 for a few hours:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Even while playing I haven't noticed anything getting hot, there was some warm air out of the back of the case from the PSU but after putting this post together its now spitting out cool air again.

As for cost breakdown, I spent $913.73 on the PC. When I include the iClever Foldable Keyboard, MX518 Mouse, and the GeChic monitor my grand total was: $1,287.10
Could not be happier with how things came out though, and I've got a portable lan rig now!


----------



## S3B4N

Nice GPU temps Kreecher, even with that mess inside, I am actually suprised








Brave move with the SSD at the bottom. First thing I did with the case after I started tinkering with it = I removed that bottom SSD tray.

I dont know the date the case was made, but they really need to stop making those motherboard USB 3.0 cables so thick and long, cmon its an ITX case







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> This. Yes, i couldnt agree more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my gpu pinned at max and going like 89+ for an houre it throttled like crazy, cpu tho? naaah that was no problem, even with the tiny noctua cooler. so yeah, TU100 beginners guide part 1. Vent the bottom.


My theory always was that if GPU gets hot it may be due to the fact that if CPU is running on air and air is going to be hotter then water, the overal temp in case rises. If someone packs a card over 120 TDP then it will cook. Therefore if I lower CPU temp, the case inside will be cooler. My GTX 960 4 GB is 120W TDP and it seem to be fine at 75-76 max. Im thinking of a GTX 1060 now since they got the same TDP, but dunno which model yet







Gigabyte got nice ITX version, unfortunately its single fan (my is dual fan and even a heatpipe).


----------



## Kreecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Nice GPU temps Kreecher, even with that mess inside, I am actually suprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brave move with the SSD at the bottom. First thing I did with the case after I started tinkering with it = I removed that bottom SSD tray..


Originally I taken out the mount as I was going to have the SSD at the top underneath the disc drive. Decided not to after playing around with it because I wasn't sure the sata cable was going to be long enough or get in the way of the GPU, thankfully it didn't, so I took a chance with it at the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> I dont know the date the case was made, but they really need to stop making those motherboard USB 3.0 cables so thick and long, cmon its an ITX case


Those cables are so long inside this tiny case!


----------



## S3B4N

Regardless of difficulties and solutions used - welcome to the TU-100 family brother









I forgot you have GTX 1050 and those cards are cold as a corpse. I like Fallout 4 myself, how is your performance on 2 gigs of VRAM?

I really wish they make GTX 1060 the way they made mine GTX 960 - dual fan, small size. I even considered 1050 Ti, but 1050 Ti would be a downgrade for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreecher*
> 
> Those cables are so long inside this tiny case!


I wonder if that cable could be moded to a slim shorter one...


----------



## fer9001

Ther is a dual fan Gtx 1060 from Zotak it is 206mm long. maby if you cut a bit of the end it fit in the case.
https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce%C2%AE-gtx-1060-3gb-amp-edition#spec


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Ther is a dual fan Gtx 1060 from Zotak it is 206mm long. maby if you cut a bit of the end it fit in the case.
> https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce%C2%AE-gtx-1060-3gb-amp-edition#spec


If they use the same cooler as the 970 it will fit without cutting i think, i do have that card now and i think i got to use it in the 100 before i had to swap, just have to live without front io


----------



## Myrdal

So, theres black friday going on all over the world today! share your score, let us see what you got yourself for christmas! i sure went nuts


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> If they use the same cooler as the 970 it will fit without cutting i think, i do have that card now and i think i got to use it in the 100 before i had to swap, just have to live without front io


Yes it is the same cooling so it will fit


----------



## Kreecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> I forgot you have GTX 1050 and those cards are cold as a corpse. I like Fallout 4 myself, how is your performance on 2 gigs of VRAM?


I was playing on the optimized settings according to what my GeForce experience said (Some where between medium and high I believe) and everything was great. then I read your comment and decided to crank the settings to ultra and it does not dip below 60fps at 1920x1080 resolution. I don't play with mods which would certainly make a difference with only 2GB of VRAM


----------



## vegamarks

Quick question. Has anyone ever attempted to install the AsRock Mini-ITX LGA2011-3 motherboard in the TU100 case? If so, which cpu did you use and did the included cpu cooler fit inside properly? Is water cooling compatible with the motherboard and case? Thanks.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Quick question. Has anyone ever attempted to install the AsRock Mini-ITX LGA2011-3 motherboard in the TU100 case? If so, which cpu did you use and did the included cpu cooler fit inside properly? Is water cooling compatible with the motherboard and case? Thanks.


My friend this thread have presius knowledge to provide you. So start searching it....
Her is a little help for your questions!
1. Lian like PC tu-100 is an mini ITX case and it will fit any mini ITX standrts motherboard.
2. The AsRock Mini-ITX LGA2011-3 motherboard included cpu cooler real dimensions are her to do your research.

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.dynatron-corp.com/upload/Downloads/R24.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwiTivj27MPQAhWMzRoKHYNkB_IQFghNMA0&usg=AFQjCNG7zsqD83MGo5EWuSTvAvFWJ9nbxg&sig2=1ofnhlXxAkuBVZ6-9yaWOQ

This is the case link with all the dimensions you need to know.

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-tu100/

3. Many proud members have don water cooling solutions- modes and have spend their presius time to take pictures, write it in this forum for us to read and learn. Take a look and give them the joy of heaving pass you they experiences...


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Quick question. Has anyone ever attempted to install the AsRock Mini-ITX LGA2011-3 motherboard in the TU100 case? If so, which cpu did you use and did the included cpu cooler fit inside properly? Is water cooling compatible with the motherboard and case? Thanks.


What @fer9001 said, you kinda have to do some research on your own to see if that will fit. As non of us have lag 2011 socket in our builds, youd be the first. I would suggest using google sketchup or something to meassure if everything will fit. However, watercooling is no problem but i always recommend watercooling the gpu as its the most heat intense component in there. but 2011 socket would be worse i guess


----------



## vegamarks

Okay let me see what I can do. I know my budget is way past the one I've set due to the SF PSU being expensive as is, and the case. I am planning to put a GTX 1060 in the system. For budget reasons and to not try to generate much temps.

EDIT: The cpu is going to be the i7-5820k
EDIT #2: or the 6800k


----------



## vegamarks

After doing a super rough sketch, it looks like I am able to do it with out an AIO cooler. To save money of course.


----------



## S3B4N

Not a big fan of radeon cards, but I would love to see something like 1050Ti in such form factor.


----------



## Kreecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> So, theres black friday going on all over the world today! share your score, let us see what you got yourself for christmas! i sure went nuts


I too may have gone a little crazy the last few days, even afer completing my build











I'm not sure if i can hold back if there are some sweet sweet cyber monday deals so we'll see how things turn out, I may have to update this list come Monday


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of radeon cards, but I would love to see something like 1050Ti in such form factor.


Oh dude that card is sick! with that and one of those extended ITX boards youd have the perfect capture pc!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreecher*
> 
> I too may have gone a little crazy the last few days, even afer completing my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i can hold back if there are some sweet sweet cyber monday deals so we'll see how things turn out, I may have to update this list come Monday


Oh nice dude! That FiiO dac is sooo good! ive had mine about 18 months or so, and the SMSL M2. Both good, but the FiiO is just, yeah. perfect :3


----------



## S3B4N

I downloaded MSI Afterburner and checked how cool my GPU would be if I crank up the fans to maximum. My Noctua case fan runs at maximum and I dont mind the noise - I love the noise of cool computer







GPU ran at auto which gave 74 C after few hours of GTA V. But 100% fan speed my GPU temp was 64 C









If I ever find a GTX 1060 with similar dual fan construction with a heatpipe, similar to my GTX 960, I am going to take it blindly, no matter the price. It seems to be really nice.

However at auto those GPU fans sometimes give some low rumbling sound and weird readings at gpu-z like 324230598435 RPM, but no such issues when I set the fan to a fixed percentage in afterburner


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreecher*
> 
> My original post in the spoiler below:
> 
> I kept to the parts list except one change, the SSD I am using is a Corsair Neutron XT 2.5" 480GB.
> 
> Unfortunately I forgot to take photos throughout the build process. Here are some pictures from behind the panel as well as soda cans for reference and a shot of the monitor:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -SNIPPED FOR QUOTE-
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a little embarassed because it is not as neat as I would like the cables to be, just tried to keep them out of the way of the front fan as possible. Also I was thinking of mounting the monitor to the side of the case with some flush interlocking hooks (the reason for the last two pictures) but I'm not sure if I will go through with that idea.
> 
> Idle Temps:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps after playing ArcheAge and Fallout 4 for a few hours:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even while playing I haven't noticed anything getting hot, there was some warm air out of the back of the case from the PSU but after putting this post together its now spitting out cool air again.
> 
> As for cost breakdown, I spent $913.73 on the PC. When I include the iClever Foldable Keyboard, MX518 Mouse, and the GeChic monitor my grand total was: $1,287.10
> Could not be happier with how things came out though, and I've got a portable lan rig now!


Great build mate! Added you to the spreadsheet!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -SNIPPED FOR QUOTE-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of radeon cards, but I would love to see something like 1050Ti in such form factor.


Interesting card. I will definitely keeping my eyes on it in the near future.


----------



## vegamarks

Alright! I bought most of my parts for the LGA 2011 build. I have not bought the gpu (waiting for cyber monday







) and the cpu cooler yet. I will make a build log when I get all the parts. Total w/o gpu and cpu cooler is about $1000 USD. I'll post the final build part list when I get everything.


----------



## S3B4N

Very nice. I am looking forward to the end result


----------



## S3B4N

I have another treat for you guys. Though its not that much of an up to date news, I just forgot to post it earlyier:


----------



## Myrdal

oh god, please no


----------



## ejohnson

I see a super thin 1050ti built lan machine coming


----------



## S3B4N

Shame not a single slot, so much more small form factor cases would benefit from it.

XFX is the next gpu brand that made single slot radeon, shame its a radeon... Its not that I am a hater of amd. I just got one toaster in the kitchen and dont need another inside my TU-100


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Shame not a single slot, so much more small form factor cases would benefit from it.
> 
> XFX is the next gpu brand that made single slot radeon, shame its a radeon... Its not that I am a hater of amd. I just got one toaster in the kitchen and dont need another inside my TU-100


What GPU is that?


----------



## Myrdal

i would guess an RX460 or something? i have absolutely nooo clue about team red what so ever tho







still a cool card tho. i like the single slot cards a lot. Like the insane 7 gamers 1 cpu rig Linus built x)


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> What GPU is that?


XFX Radeon RX 460 Core Edition OC

Some specs:

1090 mhz core / 1220 boost
1750 memory / 7000 effective

2 or 4 gb variants


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> i would guess an RX460 or something? i have absolutely nooo clue about team red what so ever tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a cool card tho. i like the single slot cards a lot. Like the insane 7 gamers 1 cpu rig Linus built x)


Heh, I may be one of the first members of this club to rock team red then









And yeah that was one hell of a build. I wish I had those kind of connections where I can use 7 Nanos








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> XFX Radeon RX 460 Core Edition OC
> 
> Some specs:
> 
> 1090 mhz core / 1220 boost
> 1750 memory / 7000 effective
> 
> 2 or 4 gb variants


Thanks


----------



## Myrdal

dude that would be so cool! you could probably rock a mini-DTX motherboard at that point








oh yes, those 30k man, holy balls... just imagine the fps in minecraft


----------



## vegamarks

I am debating whether or not I should get the 1050ti or the 1060 6GB for my build. They both are really good cards for the money but I just do not know. I just got the case today (holy cow it is small) and a couple more parts should come in tomorrow.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Shame not a single slot, so much more small form factor cases would benefit from it.
> 
> XFX is the next gpu brand that made single slot radeon, shame its a radeon... Its not that I am a hater of amd. I just got one toaster in the kitchen and dont need another inside my TU-100


XFX does like to do some single slot cards on regular basis. I have a 6770 eyefinity 5 version that is also a single slot. That is a 6770 with a whole 1 GB of memory which has 5 mini displayports







I was using it for a while to run 5x 1080p portrait eyefinity setup. Ofc 6770 is a bit weak card for that kind of resolution.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> I am debating whether or not I should get the 1050ti or the 1060 6GB for my build. They both are really good cards for the money but I just do not know. I just got the case today (holy cow it is small) and a couple more parts should come in tomorrow.


I myself have GTX 960 4 GB at the moment. If u have GTX 960 4 GB there is no point of getting 1050 Ti as GTX 960 is almost the same or better. The only reason I would consider 1050 Ti in that scenario is if I wanted to have one PSU cable less in the case as GTX 1050 Ti requires no additional power since it draws power from pci-e only







But thats hardcore, to change something better for slightly worse just for cleaner looks









Reasonable upgrade path for GTX 960 users is to go GTX 1060 6GB









What is your current gpu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> XFX does like to do some single slot cards on regular basis. I have a 6770 eyefinity 5 version that is also a single slot. That is a 6770 with a whole 1 GB of memory which has 5 mini displayports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using it for a while to run 5x 1080p portrait eyefinity setup. Ofc 6770 is a bit weak card for that kind of resolution.


Single slot low profile GTX 1050Ti would rock the small form factor world. The XFX and HIS are single slot but just not low profile like that dual slot GTX 1050Ti I shown previously. When they make best of both worlds - single slot and low profile - I think a lot of folks are going to be confused. But I must say I find no other case greater than TU-100. I do research on a dialy basis on new tech and the main area of my interest is ITX. They are touching the right area. They just do need to do it more tender


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> But I must say I find no other case greater than TU-100. I do research on a dialy basis on new tech and the main area of my interest is ITX. They are touching the right area. They just do need to do it more tender


Well its a bit like with clothes in my opinion. You can get all kinds of clothes from shops, some can be modded to fit you better but if you want something specific sometimes the only option is to get a tailor-made stuff.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Well its a bit like with clothes in my opinion. You can get all kinds of clothes from shops, some can be modded to fit you better but if you want something specific sometimes the only option is to get a tailor-made stuff.


That is a good point there bro. I can never get right pants for me as they are always too long, even the smallest ones, so then I go to the tailor and put an order to make them shorter by modding the legs







Im not the tallest person in the world.

Here is something I used to watch when I did my research. This video should be an example how NOT TO do your wires (thats why my own build turned out so clean in terms of cables







), but it was just to see if they can get the pc up and running. I love those guys, listening to their podcasts and gameplay videos. This is their take on TU-100 build in italian mob style as they are half italians.



I keep watching it even after I put my own TU-100 togheter just because this is so funny


----------



## Myrdal

Oh god i remember watching that video and pulling my hair in frustration... that guy, man he is useless


----------



## S3B4N

There was not very much video matherial on youtube regarding TU-100. Most of it lame or just introduction to the case and its features, no enthusiast grade builds or other fun stuff I discovered in this topic. And not a single video of the limited TU-110. Null. Nothing. Thought me and ejohnson would be first when his dad gets us the TU-110, but that didnt happen. Im glad that I got at least unmoded TU-100 which turned out suprisingly well (was afraid Im gonna end up like The Wise Guys with an overheating pizza oven







). I made a video of my own, but it cant compete with theirs anyway. Besides I focused on the building process instead of screwing around and that is why I am not having a pizza oven


----------



## Simmons572

The video that really made me consider the 100 was the "Culugo" build on the now dead Tek Syndicate. When I saw that, I had to have it. And when I saw the Heavy Breather build, I knew I had to mod the hell out of it.


----------



## S3B4N

Hope you top the heavy breather. Its gonna be tough nut to crack. If the guy would sell the case I would pay any price for it. Wish there was something like moded cases marketplace that have TU-100 section in it







That heavy breather would be the only thing that would make me go air and yes, heavy breather also gives me heavy boner too


----------



## Simmons572

I am not quite sure I can top it, but I hope to get somewhere close to matching that level of craftsmanship. I do not want to paint mine, so it leaves a little room for error.









I suppose we will see how it goes.


----------



## S3B4N

Dont be so negative, I think you can beat that if you really want. If somebody did it, it means it is not impossible







Could be impossible for me as I lack basic modding skills, never had a power drill in my hand or I dont know the size of a hole to make, dont know how to cut and then make sharp edges not sharp so I dont cut myself, etc. But you, you and Myrdal are like pornstars of TU-100 owners club. You guys kept this thread since 2014 so two if not more years. I subbed your worklog topic and I am very excited how it will go







I believe in you, so believe in yourself and go kick ass


----------



## vegamarks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> What is your current gpu?


I do have a 960 however it is the Gigabyte G1 Gaming model. The super long one.


----------



## S3B4N

This one?


----------



## vegamarks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> This one?


Exactly, the 4gb model tho.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Exactly, the 4gb model tho.


In that case either try to get whatever money you can get from that long card (sell it) and add some to buy GTX 1060 or if you dont have the budget for 1060 than try to swap for a shorter GTX 960.

This is how my GTX 960 4GB looks like:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*


----------



## Mkander99

Build is finally done and benchmarked. I was having some thermal troubles, so i limited the gpu to 70 degrees in msi afterburner, and downclocked my 6700 to 3ghz. Now the gpu maxes out at 70 (obviously) and the cpu maxes out at 55 when both are being pushed to 100%!


----------



## Myrdal

Looks mint dude! shame youre having thermal issues, but this is sadly a known case regarding the TU100.


----------



## S3B4N

I am not suprised you got thermal issues with that bird's nest of cables, but I guess Corsair dont have short cable kit or they do have shorter cables? Silverstone PSU users have this option. Thats one thing. Second thing is, if you like it this way than this is what matters most because its your computer. I personaly prefer to plant explosives in computer and blow it up instead of downclocking anything because it is just sad... I am not trying to make you feel bad or put you down. It is just too bad it ended up like this.


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> I am not suprised you got thermal issues with that bird's nest of cables, but I guess Corsair dont have short cable kit or they do have shorter cables? Silverstone PSU users have this option. Thats one thing. Second thing is, if you like it this way than this is what matters most because its your computer. I personaly prefer to plant explosives in computer and blow it up instead of downclocking anything because it is just sad... I am not trying to make you feel bad or put you down. It is just too bad it ended up like this.


It isnt a "birds nest" the cables are out of the way of the fan. They are all in one place, above and to the side the fan, so they arent blocking airflow. I downclocked the cpu because im not comfortable with my fans running at 100% just to keep my cpu below 70. Im going to experiment with the cpu ratio and see how high i can go without going over 70, i just chose 30 because i wanted to see what 3ghz was like, and its still super fast


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build is finally done and benchmarked. I was having some thermal troubles, so i limited the gpu to 70 degrees in msi afterburner, and downclocked my 6700 to 3ghz. Now the gpu maxes out at 70 (obviously) and the cpu maxes out at 55 when both are being pushed to 100%!


Get a decent CPU cooler. The Intel stock is terrible. This one must do the job done http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100r.html?panel=0
Just turn the PSU towards the Cooler to suck out the hot air and the CPU fan to blow in the PSU


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Get a decent CPU cooler. The Intel stock is terrible. This one must do the job done http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100r.html?panel=0
> Just turn the PSU towards the Cooler to suck out the hot air and the CPU fan to blow in the PSU


i want the psu to get fresh air, and i tried it with the psu facing the cpu and it didnt improve temps because the psu fan doesnt spin. Also ill look into a aftermarket cooler but for now my temps are fine and the performance is great at 3ghz


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> i want the psu to get fresh air, and i tried it with the psu facing the cpu and it didnt improve temps because the psu fan doesnt spin. Also ill look into a aftermarket cooler but for now my temps are fine and the performance is great at 3ghz


Ok! if 3Ghz is ok for you, then it is for me to. Have fun.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> i want the psu to get fresh air, and i tried it with the psu facing the cpu and it didnt improve temps because the psu fan doesnt spin. Also ill look into a aftermarket cooler but for now my temps are fine and the performance is great at 3ghz


Sure, why bother buying decent cooling when you can settle for 3 ghz and rock the world with stock cooler. But it is your cpu's potential and money you paid that is being wasted. Im just glad I am not in your shoes buddy


----------



## Kreecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Build is finally done and benchmarked. I was having some thermal troubles, so i limited the gpu to 70 degrees in msi afterburner, and downclocked my 6700 to 3ghz. Now the gpu maxes out at 70 (obviously) and the cpu maxes out at 55 when both are being pushed to 100%!


Awesome build!







I like the way you handled the cables to get them out of the way. Mine looks more of a mess









Any chance you would mod the case to vent the bottom at all?


----------



## Myrdal

If we could stop with the negative attitude here..



I think your build @Mkander99 is really nice, at least you did your own thing. But i would recommend swapping the intel stocker, because that thing is bearly worth its weight in aluminium







If youre looking to improve temps rather easy however there is venting the bottom and putting a fan in there, even just meshing the bottom would help this issue greatly.


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Sure, why bother buying decent cooling when you can settle for 3 ghz and rock the world with stock cooler. But it is your cpu's potential and money you paid that is being wasted. Im just glad I am not in your shoes buddy


who says im not going to buy a better cooler in the future? Im 16, and i buy my own stuff, so it takes a little while for me to save up money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreecher*
> 
> Awesome build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you handled the cables to get them out of the way. Mine looks more of a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you would mod the case to vent the bottom at all?


thank you, and no i dont think im going to vent the bottom because i dont really have the tools or the knowledge, and i will be carrying this to school every day so i need the protection
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> If we could stop with the negative attitude here..
> 
> 
> 
> I think your build @Mkander99 is really nice, at least you did your own thing. But i would recommend swapping the intel stocker, because that thing is bearly worth its weight in aluminium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If youre looking to improve temps rather easy however there is venting the bottom and putting a fan in there, even just meshing the bottom would help this issue greatly.


thank you, i am looking to buy a better cooler, but venting the bottom is a no go because i need this thing sealed up tight to bring it to and from school


----------



## Simmons572

This may be a silly suggestion, but to provide better airflow to the GPU, have you considered attempting to redirect some airflow from the noctua down to the the GPU with a piece of cardboard?

Pardon the poor mspaint edit



It's pretty ghetto, and it may not even be effective, but it may be worth a shot


----------



## vegamarks

Getting the rest of my build tomorrow! I am super excited. First LGA build here we come. Quick question: Has anyone had their package delivered by amazon's own shipping carrier? The carrier's name is called AMZL_US. Here is the problem







, after looking it up, I saw a bunch of bad reviews (and a video where the driver threw the package out of his window). I am worried that my RAM wont be delivered, on time in a safely manner.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> If we could stop with the negative attitude here..


Its not that I am negetive, I was just being sarcastic. Sure, given the fact that he is 16 year old kid that self-funds his computer hobby it changes things. Very nice by the way. Most kids live of their parents and he took matters in his own hands. Way to go and I am not sarcastic I speak truthfully bro. And like I said its his money.
He also kinda reminded me of myself. Back when I had i7 860 I also happen to be on this forum, just under different name, I lost password so had to re-register. Anyways I was preety confident backthen that I could do some overclocking even with stock and winter cooling, because it was winter time and my computer was close to the balcony. When the winter time would be over I would downclock or turn off turbo. Its not that I am lecturing him. Just a fun fact that reminded me of myself way back being so silly









I did some digging, I didnt remember the name but just the words "i7 860 overclocking stock cooling", and here it is. Me and my struggle from 2010. Damn... This triggered lot of memories:

http://www.overclock.net/t/888266/i7-860-oc-asus-p7p55d-e-pro-with-stock-cooling

Wonder if I can regain access to my original account...

PS: Thankyou Mkander99 for a trip down the memory lane...

PS2: Already attempted to recover my ancient Windows Live accounts or anything that will lead me to the recovery of my original account I registered here on 2010.


----------



## Seban

I got my original account back!


----------



## Simmons572

@Seban @S3B4N UGPM


----------



## Seban

Contacted the mod. Will try to legalize the transition back to my original account. If it will not be sucessfull, please write on my tombstone that I did my best. Hope to see you again bros.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Contacted the mod. Will try to legalize the transition back to my original account. If it will not be sucessfull, please write on my tombstone that I did my best. Hope to see you again bros.


----------



## Mkander99

Ok so i get payed tomorrow and ill have enough money to buy an aftermarket heatsink, what would you guys recommend? im trying to decide between the CM GeminII M4, CRYORIG C7, and Noctua NH-L9i, but if anyone has any better suggestions im open.

I think im gonna go for the NH-L9i because its a whole 10 DB quieter and its rated for the same tdp


----------



## vegamarks

Okay I got everything but the mobo and cpu, which hopefully they come in today. I will be getting the 1060 but I need to save a bit of money first.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Ok so i get payed tomorrow and ill have enough money to buy an aftermarket heatsink, what would you guys recommend? im trying to decide between the CM GeminII M4, CRYORIG C7, and Noctua NH-L9i, but if anyone has any better suggestions im open.
> 
> I think im gonna go for the NH-L9i because its a whole 10 DB quieter and its rated for the same tdp


@Myrdal, do you have any suggestions? Not really sure who else to tag








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Okay I got everything but the mobo and cpu, which hopefully they come in today. I will be getting the 1060 but I need to save a bit of money first.


Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## Myrdal

Hmm, its a hard call because the NH-L9i is so simple, it has worked fine for me since i got the case but ive also vented the bottom to get more air inside, the CM GeminII M4 is very tall, i dont know if it will touch the psu to the point of starving for air? and the Cryorig C7 is a bit bigger than the Noctua one with essentially the same footprint. its a hard choise man, it really is. i would do some meassuring and see if i could squeeze the CM GeminII M4 in there.









And hope they can help you @Seban


----------



## Simmons572

I was going to make the suggestion, when installing the heatsink, to point the fan up towards the PSU, and to flip the PSU intake to the inside. That may provide a stronger wind tunnel effect, and potentially lower temps.


----------



## Seban

My transition back to this account is legalized. I believe I can announce it officialy








Thankyou Simmons572 for having my back all this time and thankyou Myrdal for your support aswell









Hope there will be no problem in transiting me in the clubs database: S3B4N --> Seban

Gonna update my rigbuilder info ASAP as it contains data back from the time I had my rig inside Bitfenix Prodigy with some different components. My profile even remember times when I was at ATX in Cooler Master HAF932. This is amazing to see all those old photos and get my account recovered


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was going to make the suggestion, when installing the heatsink, to point the fan up towards the PSU, and to flip the PSU intake to the inside. That may provide a stronger wind tunnel effect, and potentially lower temps.


my psu fan never spins, so i cant use it as an exhaust fan


----------



## Myrdal

Thats awesome man! glad to have you back in full force








Mean while i have acquired a TU300 case, its sitting right beside me waiting for black friday parts








First impressions are good, but not perfect. ill make a more detailed post, a video and maybe even a face reveal in the future


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Thats awesome man! glad to have you back in full force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean while i have acquired a TU300 case, its sitting right beside me waiting for black friday parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions are good, but not perfect. ill make a more detailed post, a video and maybe even a face reveal in the future


Thanks bro. I actualy got pictures of me when I did the transplant from CM Elite 130 to TU100, pictures shot by my girlfriend







We also rolled some clips after which I put it into one big movie but movie is not in english so its not a worthy matherial for any kind of upload








I might do the reaveal challenge too


----------



## vegamarks

Okay I got everything however... the cpu cooler is too tall for the psu to fit.







I wont post pics because it is too embarrassing. LOL

But that is okay, when I get my check I'll buy a watercooler for the cpu and a 1050ti. I cannot afford a 1060 right now.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Okay I got everything however... the cpu cooler is too tall for the psu to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont post pics because it is too embarrassing. LOL
> 
> But that is okay, when I get my check I'll buy a watercooler for the cpu and a 1050ti. I cannot afford a 1060 right now.


Dont worry 1050Ti will be fine too. Going water direct is always a safer option in regards of measurements. The only thing that was there to worry for me is the clearence with motherboard power button and power led needles, the mobo main power cable as my motherboard is constructed in such way that is not like at Myrdal's mobo, Myrda's mobo connector placement is absolute perfect. Mobo main power is above not on the side near the radiator. Unfortunately nothing you can buy today from mini ITX has this oldschool placement.

Most today motherboards have them power connectors near the ram aswell as the USB 3.0 mobo connector, etc. But you dont have to worry about that if you dont slap a radiator on the front of your TU-100.

If you want the thinest radiator, the thinest I saw so far is Silverstone Tundra TD02 Slim 120mm, about 22mm thick, Corsair H75 is 25mm thick. When I compare my H75 with H80i i previously owned in Cooler Master Elite 130 it is like the tems are within the margin of error, which means almost identical, maybe 1 degree less, just without corsair link and that useless ledding and additional cable clutter I had with H80i. I always went with Corsair AIOs, first the H100i when in Prodigy, next H80i when in CM Elite 130 and now finallay H75. And everything fits fine with my mobo with zero room for squeezing anything additional like dust filter or a grill, but grill was not needed.

PS: Dont be embarassed to post pictures. We all make mistakes but the most important thing is what we learn. You can post them for others not to make the same mistakes and have the knowledge what combination of hardware will cause issues and you still will be a hero of the day. Dont hold back your mistakes, learn from them and if you let others learn from your mistakes instead of their own than it will be super great.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Okay I got everything however... the cpu cooler is too tall for the psu to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont post pics because it is too embarrassing. LOL
> 
> But that is okay, when I get my check I'll buy a watercooler for the cpu and a 1050ti. I cannot afford a 1060 right now.


What CPU cooler was that? :/ like Sean said, it's better for us that you post a picture and show us so we all can learn. Lord know we've all made mistakes building in this case, and those who say they haven't, they be lying







for instance, how many of you AIO guys put your radiator in first the first time? Bet you know better now! XD anyway, don't worry about the 1050ti, it's a good little card man


----------



## vegamarks

Alright alright. Here are some pictures. The cpu cooler came from the mobo itself. A Dynatron cooler. It is super loud. There is also a negative outcome to this build in which I did not see coming. The mobo will not properly align with the pcb layout, I tried many attempts but I was not able to align them properly. It is kind of in the right place but it is not.

EDIT: Can an Corsair H60 fit in this case?


----------



## Seban

Radiator of H60 acording to specs at Corsair is 25mm thick, same as H75 which I happen to use. I use that with Noctua Industrial fan and it fits. It was not an easy fit, but I didnt had to squeeze anything by force, but there is not a single milimeter room for even a cockroach to squeeze plus I had to put everything in some order for one thing to not interrupt with the other etc.

I have mentioned before that Silverstone Tundra TD02 Slim has a radiator of 22mm in thickness plus a slim fan but a slim fan is not a good choice for the rad. It is good for venting the bottom. So if you have clearence issues between the fan/rad mounting area on the case and the motheroboard itself you might go for Silverstone water cooling, but I will tell you right away that performance wise it will be not as good as Corsair.

I had Corsair H100i, H80i and now H75. I dont know H60 from anything else then specs on producers website. However H75 fits in too and I can tell you by experience that it is like H80i only without LED lighting and Corsair link and some additional cable clutter. H60 seems less efficient than H75.

You can see rating of performance at Corsairs site aswell:
http://www.corsair.com/en/cooling

But the most important thing you have to take into consideration is your motherboard construction, connector placement. Because the rad may fit, but not sure if it will colide with anything coming out of the mobo. For me H75 is fine, but I dont have your motherboard's construction. X99 placement is kinda exotic. Plus nobody here before you had this mobo.

I would suggest Silverstone Tundra TD02 Slim just to be safer and dont cause any clearance problems. However if you have unlocked processor and with larger TDP Silverstone might not do a good enough job like H60.

What is the CPU you are going to use with this mobo?


----------



## Mkander99

Ok guys, i ordered the Noctua NH-L9i yesterday, so it looks like it should arrive sometime this week. I'm psyched to finally have a cooler that doesn't scream like a banshee (aka stock intel cooler)


----------



## Myrdal

oh i remember, the 2011 socket board, ah man that cooler is junk... i really thought it would fit in this case though? i read about it and actually thought about that board myself, sad to see you taking the fall on that one tho, wish id done it for you ;/

I have to touch on the point Seban made there, although a aio will fit in theory, its not always so in practice. for instance, i had to remove the dustfilter on my old build with the massive p8z77 i-deluxe mobo, becuase it had the 24pin on the right side of the mobo and unusal for any mobo now, the 24pin connector was turned 180 degrees making it impossible to take out the cable once put in due to the radiator being practicly mated to it







so i dropped the filter, and also had to keep the aio in place when i put the gpu in because it was too tight to get the radiator in after, so i pushed it up in the fan mount and had to force it down ontop of the gpu afterwards x) sorry if you couldnt follow that thought train right there, it was a ****show though believe me..

Ah awesome Mkander99! let us all know how it fits


----------



## vegamarks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> What is the CPU you are going to use with this mobo?


i7-5820k...

The mobo is very special, like we are talking it is the only one of its size to support a LGA-2011 processor.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99E-ITXac/
It does come with a bracket to fit aio coolers but the one that is only compatible with it is the Cooler Master Siedon 120V
I saw in Linus' video where he used a H80i with that bracket and it worked. I am not sure if the H60 would still do...
Here is his video:


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> i7-5820k...
> 
> The mobo is very special, like we are talking it is the only one of its size to support a LGA-2011 processor.
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99E-ITXac/
> It does come with a bracket to fit aio coolers but the one that is only compatible with it is the Cooler Master Siedon 120V
> I saw in Linus' video where he used a H80i with that bracket and it worked. I am not sure if the H60 would still do...
> Here is his video:


Holy cow, i7-5820k is 140W TDP...
I think you could get away with H80i aswell. However I took H75 due to the fact that there is less cables to connect. You substract the additional SATA power cable that had to be connected from the PSU to the H80i, also a micro usb to motherboard usb header cable that was used with corsair link though it is not obligatory. Performance wise I believe that H80i and H75 is the same thing with H75 being AIO without leds and additional cables because fans you could also connect to the pump if you ran out of fan headers on your mobo. Its not bad in general, but what I wanted to do is make it as simple and as clean as possible by eliminating cables that are not necessary. I watch my temps carefully with all AIO's I had and there is not much difference, the only difference is within the margin of statistical error, like 1 degree even though I changed cases trough the years. But another thing to note here is that I am using LOCKED processor with max TDP of 84 W...

But that mobo of yours is so sexy...



This is the one right? ASRock X99E-ITX/ac?

You would also have to put the other issue to better perspective as I dont fully understand the problem. The mobo dont sit on the standoffs properly and dont touch the IO shield?

PS: Bundled cooler is tragedy. Its like regular intel stocker, but for X99. I understand the thing with H80i now. Didnt paid attention in the manual if H75 would fit on X99 socket. Yeah... H80i + bundled bracket what already linus checked. Looks like the unique nature of the mobo and socket limits you only to this at least at this moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> oh i remember, the 2011 socket board, ah man that cooler is junk... i really thought it would fit in this case though? i read about it and actually thought about that board myself, sad to see you taking the fall on that one tho, wish id done it for you ;/
> 
> I have to touch on the point Seban made there, although a aio will fit in theory, its not always so in practice. for instance, i had to remove the dustfilter on my old build with the massive p8z77 i-deluxe mobo, becuase it had the 24pin on the right side of the mobo and unusal for any mobo now, the 24pin connector was turned 180 degrees making it impossible to take out the cable once put in due to the radiator being practicly mated to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i dropped the filter, and also had to keep the aio in place when i put the gpu in because it was too tight to get the radiator in after, so i pushed it up in the fan mount and had to force it down ontop of the gpu afterwards x) sorry if you couldnt follow that thought train right there, it was a ****show though believe me..
> 
> Ah awesome Mkander99! let us all know how it fits


Bro I feel you. If I did not remove that bottom usb panel with audio with fat and long as highway to hell usb mobo cable it would been a real mess. I had difficulty seeing this panel inside when I visualized blueprints for my build in my head







I also removed the wire from power button and its leds for the time of mounting radiator in place, the cable could be plugged and unplugged. I had to borrow special screwdriver from a neighbor next block to unscrew that screws from the panel and I felt so happy when I removed it. It would been more usefull if it was in ultra-slim version. But even then it would have to be removed to slap the radiator in place. That was some gymnastics.


----------



## ejohnson

So while watching YouTube videos, I found this.
http://www.hd-plex.com/HDPLEX-250W-Hi-Fi-DC-ATX-Power-Supply-16V-24V-Wide-Range-Voltage-Input.html
The video I was watching had the guy running a gtx1080, i7 6700k and 32gb ram on a itx board.

It says 250w, but it's actually down to the PSU you run with it. Dell has 330 and 350 watt power bricks, this thing can run up to 400 watts.

Only issue, you got $85 for this, then another $100 or so for the power brick. So alot of money just to get external PSU.


----------



## vegamarks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Holy cow, i7-5820k is 140W TDP...
> I think you could get away with H80i aswell. However I took H75 due to the fact that there is less cables to connect. You substract the additional SATA power cable that had to be connected from the PSU to the H80i, also a micro usb to motherboard usb header cable that was used with corsair link though it is not obligatory. Performance wise I believe that H80i and H75 is the same thing with H75 being AIO without leds and additional cables because fans you could also connect to the pump if you ran out of fan headers on your mobo. Its not bad in general, but what I wanted to do is make it as simple and as clean as possible by eliminating cables that are not necessary. I watch my temps carefully with all AIO's I had and there is not much difference, the only difference is within the margin of statistical error, like 1 degree even though I changed cases trough the years. But another thing to note here is that I am using LOCKED processor with max TDP of 84 W...


Yeah the only cooler that is fully compatible with the motherboard is the Cooler Master Siedon 120v. Unfortunately the H80i model I need is discontinued and not sold from major online retailers except https://www.gigaparts.com/Corsair-H80i-Hydro-Cooler-w-120mm-Rad.html?gclid=CjwKEAiAmo_CBRC9qbGQssjqi28SJABYTgZxg5qdKhpeubQ1IXCXhmuOaR8QiV8qZvqlSIaE_ODOWRoCiozw_wcB

I never heard about this website before...

EDIT: I am going with the Cooler Master Seidon 120v just to be safe. I am not willing to take the risk. I let you guys know when it arrives.


----------



## Seban

Thats odd. H80i out of stores already? I have plenty of H80i in my country.

Have you heard about H80i V2?

http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-h80i-v2-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler

This is the version of H80i is designed for LGA 2011-3. Unfortunately the rad is really fat (49mm thick) so without modding the front of the case, cutting the mounting area out and drilling the holes in front to screw the radiator in at front, it would be a no go. I dont think that tubes are that flexible... I would advise you to look for an alternative to Seidon if possible. I wanted to get that long time ago, people warned me it could be not efficient choice for haswell so it may turn out to be worst choice for you. I am not saying to go for H80i V2 because that would be more painfull if you wont mod. I never saw nobody going that in TU100 with just a rad. But I saw a build on partpicker that somebody cut the front to pack more rad or fan differently. Here is how it looks:



















Heres the link to this guy's build: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/6WWXsY


----------



## vegamarks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Thats odd. H80i out of stores already? I have plenty of H80i in my country.
> 
> Have you heard about H80i V2?


Yeah, but the bracket that came with the motherboard will not fit on the CPU because the heatsink on the v2 is not a square. Here is what the bracket looks like.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Yeah, but the bracket that came with the motherboard will not fit on the CPU because the heatsink on the v2 is not a square. Here is what the bracket looks like.


I think the right name is Corsair H80i V2 Extreme...

Anyways... If they say its compatible with LGA2011 and LGA2011-3 then all the mounting stuff should be included in the box so you can ditch this bracket of yours or hide it in a box.

If this bracket you have with mobo would be a must for every cooling, you would be really limited. I dont really think this is the case. But then again, I did not had your socket ever before or even tried to build in it. Mobo itself is very expensive.

Hope you keep trying and dont give up. You are going to be the pioneer in what you are building.

/edit:

Here is alternative AIO for your consideration from NZXT (120mm one) with thiner rad (30mm) than H80i V2/H80i V2 Extreme and compatibility for LGA 2011-3:

https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x31

/edit2:

SilverStone TD03 Slim AIO Liquid Cooler is also compatible with your socket and you will fit it in your case as its the slimest AIO I am aware of (22mm thick rad and 37mm total in thickness with a slim fan on it):

http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=598&area=en


----------



## Sedici

If you guys are looking for a cooler for the ASRock X99 ITX, Corsairs round coolers work, you just need the 2011-3 Narrow ILM adapter from Asetek, which is like $5 USD. I'm using it inside a Tu200 though.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedici*
> 
> If you guys are looking for a cooler for the ASRock X99 ITX, Corsairs round coolers work, you just need the 2011-3 Narrow ILM adapter from Asetek, which is like $5 USD. I'm using it inside a Tu200 though.


Do you have some pictures of your TU 200 LGA2011-3 build?


----------



## Sedici

Nope because it's a mess and being used temporarily. Maybe later, I'll take a photo of it.

This is the X99 system that I moved into the TU200. The custom loop switched for an H90, using an Asetek adapter. Fits perfectly in the TU200, with HDD cage removed.










Edit:

H90 in Tu200. Cage+5.25 removed


----------



## Seban

Changing the subject a little bit, I wonder if I wanted to go water on the GPU in the future, is there a watercooled card that would fit in TU 100 without any additional moding?


----------



## ejohnson

I ran a gtx 970 hybrid in mine. gtx 1070 hybrid should be the same.
- 1080 or 980 hybrids will only work if you cut up the case for the length to fit.

there are 2 ways you can install it.
First is to cut the inner metal (silver part) right above the usb ports. This allows the gpu to length to fit.
Second is to remove the gpu fan shroud and blower fan. Then the gpu fits just fine, but you should put a small fan on the heatsink thats in the card.


----------



## Seban

You have shots of how did it look?

/edit:

Nevermind! Just found it at page 46. Damn, it looks awfull


----------



## kimjohnill

Hi,

Sorry about this, but I am a complete newb. I really want this case as I just want to build a computer solely to play Fallout4 smoothly and take it places with me because I do a lot of business trips.

At this point, All I know is that I want to get the GTX 1060 3GB. I would like a build where I would not have to modify the case in any way and just run smoothly so that I can play Fallout 4.

What other parts would you all recommend? (without having to modify the case of course.)


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> You have shots of how did it look?
> 
> /edit:
> 
> Nevermind! Just found it at page 46. Damn, it looks awfull


Yeah, it didnt look the greatest, but the outer shell covers all the ugly.

But, if you went with the second option, you could not cut up anything at all.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Yeah, it didnt look the greatest, but the outer shell covers all the ugly.
> 
> But, if you went with the second option, you could not cut up anything at all.


I was curious if a watercooled GPU card exist that can be put inside TU-100 without any modding, that was my original question








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimjohnill*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about this, but I am a complete newb. I really want this case as I just want to build a computer solely to play Fallout4 smoothly and take it places with me because I do a lot of business trips.
> 
> At this point, All I know is that I want to get the GTX 1060 3GB. I would like a build where I would not have to modify the case in any way and just run smoothly so that I can play Fallout 4.
> 
> What other parts would you all recommend? (without having to modify the case of course.)


Take a look at my specs. I did not make any holes in the case. I dont overheat. I am perfectly fine with my build.

Highest CPU temp I have recorded while playing GTA V is 52C.
Highest GPU temp I have recorded while playing GTA V is 63C.

I have Fallout 4 on steam, but I kinda dont play it right now. But I did not complain with i5 4670 + GTX 960 4 GB and 8 GB RAM.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I was curious if a watercooled GPU card exist that can be put inside TU-100 without any modding, that was my original question


Ah, in that case no.

the only options around are to either mod the card, or mod the case.

Or, get a 1070 short pcb card, then a AIO mounting kit (nzxt kraken or evga hybrid kit)


----------



## Myrdal

Fitting an AIO to a GPU is very easy, so i recommend doing that


----------



## Myrdal

Tu300 is all operational, man that thing, ill make a video in a couple of days guys. Dont go out and buy one until youve seen it!


----------



## Seban

Bring it on bro


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Tu300 is all operational, man that thing, ill make a video in a couple of days guys. Dont go out and buy one until youve seen it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Bring it on bro


Hear, hear!


----------



## ejohnson

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Myrdal

Enjoy guys! English is not my first language btw, so dont be too harsh x)


----------



## ejohnson

Nice review! also, very soothing voice


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Enjoy guys! English is not my first language btw, so dont be too harsh x)


Lovin' your video







Such a great work and there is a touch of comedy too









Some of my thoughts:

1) "It needs to blow hot air to the GPU otherwise it will throttle" - You mean hot air out








2) NAS = Network Attatched Storage








3) "As far as the TU100 go, you can put it in a backpack. You can even put it in your purse, your girlfriends purse *or if you wear a purse*..." LOL







Great touch bro















4) Lian Li patriot - perfect words to describe you. I always used "pornstar of the TU100 scene"







Because stuff you posted regards to TU100 was like porn for my eyes. Always loved your work.
5) Regarding the fan matter with GPU in TU300 - blower style GPUS will do better then dual fan non blower cards I guess? What do you think bro?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Nice review! also, very soothing voice


Indeed. Very hypnotizing too. I have listened the video with curiousity that never ran out till the end.

As for the reveal. Its not how I imagined Myrdal, but nice to see the patriot of TU100 anyway


----------



## Myrdal

Thank you so much guys! Happy to of service ^_^
There was a few mispronunciations and toung twistings in there, my head wasnt quite on right today so i was not about to record it all again, and sorry about the repete use of footage, i really suck at B-roll x) oh and yes, the case really does get that stained from just lifting it from the ground -_-

As for GPU i really dont think it matters in this case all that much, i mean i have non of the fans running in mine except the cpu cooler (only decent fan in there..) and it stays pretty good. My 1070 spins up a bit under high load but not more than when i had the tu100, although you might hear it more because of the more volume in the case. I dont have a blower style, otherwise id test it









My plans for it right now is to get a couple of noctua fans and rig up some physical fan controller inside the case between the hdd bay and the psu. If you guys want me to put up a video update of it later ill do that ^_^

and again, you guys are awesome, i consider you all my family!


----------



## mike202

Hej Guys, i found your thread right after i ordered my Lian Li TU100 case 2 hours ago. I already have some questions i hope you guys can help me with. This will be my first PC since 2007. Since then I was/am a Mac user. But now I need to power my Oculus Rift for which the Mac is just plain insufficient. So my plan is to build a PC rig with the Lian Li Case just for VR experiences.

These are the components i plan to order:
- ASUS Z170i PRO GAMING
- Intel i5-6500
- HyperX Savage 8GB 2666MHz DDR4
- EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB SC Gaming
- Samsung EVO 850 250GB
- 400 Watt be quiet! SFX Power 2 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

I'm also thinking to replace the front fan of the case with a
- be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2

What do you think of the config? Do you think it will make the system
more silent, maybe cooler when I replace the front fan? Do you think
the stock cpu cooler that comes with the i5 fits in the case with the
psu?

Thanks for your answers!

Greetings from Berlin

Mike


----------



## Myrdal

Hey man, welcome aboard!

First of, the stock intel cooler is junk so just throw that one out right away, otherwise itll just throttle. i alway say the noctua nh-l9i because of easy installation, but there are other options 'low profile cpu cooler' is the key to search for. Other than that i think youre good! Btw, the airflow for the gpu is pretty bad, so might look into cutting a hole in the bottom of it to let it breath. But people report less issues with the new nvidia gpus ^_^

Let us know how the Be Quite psu works out, im dying to know!
also make a build log and post it here, we'll get you on the front page of our thread


----------



## mike202

Thanks for the super fast response









I will document my progress for you. So what do you think of my idea about the front fan?


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Thank you so much guys! Happy to of service ^_^
> There was a few mispronunciations and toung twistings in there, my head wasnt quite on right today so i was not about to record it all again, and sorry about the repete use of footage, i really suck at B-roll x) oh and yes, the case really does get that stained from just lifting it from the ground -_-
> 
> As for GPU i really dont think it matters in this case all that much, i mean i have non of the fans running in mine except the cpu cooler (only decent fan in there..) and it stays pretty good. My 1070 spins up a bit under high load but not more than when i had the tu100, although you might hear it more because of the more volume in the case. I dont have a blower style, otherwise id test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plans for it right now is to get a couple of noctua fans and rig up some physical fan controller inside the case between the hdd bay and the psu. If you guys want me to put up a video update of it later ill do that ^_^
> 
> and again, you guys are awesome, i consider you all my family!


I would love to see more of your videos in the future









TU 100 is the ideal case for me. I had my fair share of the Prodigy or even bigger case which was Cooler Master HAF 932. I dont think I will be getting back to ATX. ITX is the way to go for me. Agreed that TU 100 has flaws, but as far as I am concerned, no other manufacturer made case that is as great or greater than TU 100. You said it well in the video, this case have something in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> Hej Guys, i found your thread right after i ordered my Lian Li TU100 case 2 hours ago. I already have some questions i hope you guys can help me with. This will be my first PC since 2007. Since then I was/am a Mac user. But now I need to power my Oculus Rift for which the Mac is just plain insufficient. So my plan is to build a PC rig with the Lian Li Case just for VR experiences.
> 
> These are the components i plan to order:
> - ASUS Z170i PRO GAMING
> - Intel i5-6500
> - HyperX Savage 8GB 2666MHz DDR4
> - EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB SC Gaming
> - Samsung EVO 850 250GB
> - 400 Watt be quiet! SFX Power 2 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
> 
> I'm also thinking to replace the front fan of the case with a
> - be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2
> 
> What do you think of the config? Do you think it will make the system
> more silent, maybe cooler when I replace the front fan? Do you think
> the stock cpu cooler that comes with the i5 fits in the case with the
> psu?
> 
> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> Greetings from Berlin
> 
> Mike


Hey,

For more silence you need to provide more airflow. Making holes in the bottom at least or preferably making a hole for a bottom fan. I dont think you can go quiet and cool in TU 100, not without modding. The only scenario is with low end, low tdp components.

I opted for cool in my build which can be unbareable to normal human being because its far from quiet. But not as loud as an reference blower cooler of radeon set to 100% fan speed









Stock cooler is the first thing you throw in trash can.


----------



## ihateolives

Nice job on the video, Myrdal!


----------



## Mkander99

Hey guys, my NH-L9i arrived 2 days early







! My pc is much more quiet now, and was able to boost up to 3.6 ghz with both the cpu and gpu at 100% load, at 75 C and 70 C respectively


----------



## Seban

Lovely







Do you feel difference in cpu clock speed now compared to when it was downclocked?


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel difference in cpu clock speed now compared to when it was downclocked?


I can definitely tell in cinebench, i havent tried games as i had to go to bed right after temp testing. But, i'll see what the difference is in gaming and such tomorrow after school. It might just be a placibo, but the OS does seem to be more responsive is how i would put it.


----------



## Seban

Noctua provides TDP guides on their website and for NH-L9i is over here: http://noctua.at/en/nh_l9i_tdp_guidelines

I dont remember your CPU. Is it 6700 or 6700K ? Maybe you should consider rig builder and putting your spec into your signature. Processors with 65W TDP are fine. Anything above 65W TDP requires good case ventilation at some point even with turbo off.


----------



## Dinkley

OK so I just ordered all the bits for my new build!

Case: PC-TU100A

Motherboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming ITX

CPU: Intel i5 6600K

Graphics: Gigabyte 1070 Mini OC

RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 3000MHz

PSU: Corsair SF450 80+ Gold

CPU Cooler: Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle

Hard Drive: ScanFX 256GB M.2 V-NAND

I can't wait to get the pieces!

I'm thinking of going with a monochrome colour scheme, I saw this video on Paul's Hardware about painting the heat sinks on the MB black with etching primer which I want to try. I also got the RAM in white finish, and the cooler has a white fan in black housing.

I'm in two minds what to do with the video card, I really hate the black / orange look so I will either go over the orange details with a sharpie or carefully disassemble it and spray the casing exterior at the same time as the MB heat sinks.

I have a CNC machine so I am going to do some very basic case mods, probably just going to remove the 2.5" drive trays from the bottom and cut a hole matrix in there to help feed the GPU. If I need more HD space I will probably get a cheap 2TB drive and pop that in behind the optical bay. It will be a kind of LAN party / portable console style rig, so there won't be any important work stuff on there anyways.

I'm hoping it should do a pretty good job of 4k/60Hz and maybe it will have a bash at some VR too in future. I'm not really a serious gamer who needs 120Hz or anything, I just wanted a portable console killer to handle 4k TVs and friends' houses.

Any advice regarding painting or disassembling the card would be much appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Noctua provides TDP guides on their website and for NH-L9i is over here: http://noctua.at/en/nh_l9i_tdp_guidelines
> 
> I dont remember your CPU. Is it 6700 or 6700K ? Maybe you should consider rig builder and putting your spec into your signature. Processors with 65W TDP are fine. Anything above 65W TDP requires good case ventilation at some point even with turbo off.


I have the 6700, so the 65 watt cooler is perfect for me


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> I have the 6700, so the 65 watt cooler is perfect for me


And the temps you mentioned are temps after full stress testing, something like Intel Burn Test/OCCT + Furmark? Or just regular benchmarks and games?


----------



## Dinkley

Great video, Myrdal!

I know what you should do as a challenge in the tu300 case...

See if you can do a "Russian doll" thing and fit a tu100 inside of it as well as having a functioning PC! That way if your friend forgets his computer at a LAN party you can open it up and you have a spare! Talking point right there.

I meant to ask, I am putting a Gigabyte 1070 Mini OC in my tu100 build and I see you cut a hole out of the bottom plate to feed the video card on yours.

I have CNC, how easily does the bottom plate come out? Will I have to clamp the whole thing upside down to machine it?

Also should I look at getting some taller feet for the case to sit on?

It's a 1070 so it should be fairly efficient, but reviews do say it's fairly hot and noisy because of the small size and single fan.

Cheers! I'd love to see some more videos with case mods etc! I've seen all the tu100 videos a dozen times already haha!


----------



## Myrdal

Haha altough that would be really funny and not to mention cool, there isnt really room to put the 100 inside if i have a gpu in the 300 :/ but i certanly could rock two pc's in there, some how









Uhm, the bottom and back part (one sheet of bent metal) is rivited to the top and front part (also one sheet of bent metal) so if you were to cnc the bottom i think your best bet would be to remove it and put the back part through the gritts or what ever its called on a cnc machine and let it hang through the bottom so you get the bottom part flat and with no upwards facing things. But ive never used one so i really dont know








feet are screwed on from the inside so no problem there, speaker feet looks mint! but you dont have to if you keep it on a hard surface.

yeah reviews are correct there, but with extra holes in the bottom that wont be a problem at all.

Ill try to make some more in deapth videos on these cases so if anyone have suggestions on what to do or what might be usefull for newbies that would be awesome!


----------



## Seban

Again I put some suggestions Myrdal:

1) Do the" Myrdal's school of moding for dummies" video - explain how to mod the case, what tools to use, how to cut, etc.
2) Do the GPU video about swapping air to water.

Generally all things that are simple to you and are difficult to others like me. That woould be the greatest video tutorials.

PS: Russian dolll in doll is called "matrioshka" (matriarch).


----------



## r2yet

Build from China. Idk whats that type of PSU called. DC-SFX 400w, still dont know manufacturer.
This is how I water cool my GPU. I use stock fan for CPU but with undervolt, temp is perfect.


----------



## Seban

That is TU110 gold, so beautiful







I would build a second computer if that case would be available in european market. The only greater case than TU100 is TU110


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Again I put some suggestions Myrdal:
> 
> 1) Do the" Myrdal's school of moding for dummies" video - explain how to mod the case, what tools to use, how to cut, etc.
> 2) Do the GPU video about swapping air to water.
> 
> Generally all things that are simple to you and are difficult to others like me. That woould be the greatest video tutorials.
> 
> PS: Russian dolll in doll is called "matrioshka" (matriarch).


Hah, that sounds pretty cool actually! ill try and do something like that ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2yet*
> 
> 
> 
> Build from China. Idk whats that type of PSU called. DC-SFX 400w, still dont know manufacturer.
> This is how I water cool my GPU. I use stock fan for CPU but with undervolt, temp is perfect.


Man this build is awesome! i love it !


----------



## Seban

Myrdal,

If you or anybody else could get hands on TU110, regardless of the color, it would be awesome. There is literally ZERO, null, no videos about TU110. There is not a single review on TU110.Only some trade stuff on china stores and china version of Lian Li. Getting this case would be very epic. Making video about it would be the biggest deal ever. I did my fair share of attempts to acquire it. Talked with ejohnson, failed. Talked with every vendor in my country if they could get TU110 from china for me, even messaged Lian Li HQ and begged them to sell me one and ship it to me, regardless of the money. I said I would give any money and throw in my soul. Failed too. So I ended up with regular TU100, but thankfully no need for modification as everything is fine.

As I messaged Lian Li on facebook and kept begging them for selling me TU110, they said they no longer make it.

At some point the creator of heavy breather was putting a workshop. If I remember correct. Dont know if he was doing some more modified TU100's, but I would definately spill any money to get a heavy breather or TU110.

PS:

Any of you World of Tank Gamers out there tried out World of Warships? If yes, what do you think of it?


----------



## Dinkley

^^^ that bronze / gold colour looks majestic with the Noctua fans! I didn't think there was any scheme that really worked with Noctua!


----------



## Myrdal

I dont have the money for the TU110 unfortunatly, but if someone with a higher power wants to send me one for a review id gladly do one !









Even though it looks shady, here is an option; http://www.hxlstore.com/41517676122.shtml

I play some world of tanks and ive dipped my feat into world of warships, its a cool game to be honest, but im not really good at it


----------



## Vingles

Hello to all TU100 owners!

I just found out this thread a couple of days ago after I came across the case itself. So I just thought I can set up an account and ask for help as I'm getting the case as well.









Anyone knows how to replace the front fan with a 140mm one?


This is from a build on PcPP, link: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/4Lm8TW

OP claimed he replaced the front fan with a noctua 140mm fan. But he didn't show how to do that and he's not around PcPP I think









I currently don't have the case yet. So basically what I want to know is, is it hard to do? Is it hard to get the front panel out of the case so that we can put holes in it? Or do you have to make holes while the front panel is in it, which would be quite hard I suppose?

Thanks!

+update: seems like I screwed up the posts somehow. I'm trying to delete the double posts below.
+update2: I just reported my redundant posts below. I hope Mod will help me delete it.


----------



## Dinkley

Hi Vingles! I'm new here as well.

Thermalright makes a bunch of 140mm fans to fit on 120mm mounting holes:

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-147.html?panel=2

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-147.html?panel=1

This one says it's L152 mm x H140 mm x W26.5 mm, can any tu-100 owners tell me if I will have issues fitting my 1070 Mini OC using one of these as the case fan?

Also if I take out the 2.5" drive bays and cut a grille into the bottom (like on the front, not a full 120mm circle) how thin must my fan be not to interfere?

Cheers!


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Hi Vingles! I'm new here as well.
> 
> Thermalright makes a bunch of 140mm fans to fit on 120mm mounting holes:
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-147.html?panel=2
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-147.html?panel=1
> 
> This one says it's L152 mm x H140 mm x W26.5 mm, can any tu-100 owners tell me if I will have issues fitting my 1070 Mini OC using one of these as the case fan?
> 
> Also if I take out the 2.5" drive bays and cut a grille into the bottom (like on the front, not a full 120mm circle) how thin must my fan be not to interfere?
> 
> Cheers!


The thickest i have sean must be my prolimatech with 15mm and after the noctua with 14mm. Nornal 25mm fan do not fit.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> I dont have the money for the TU110 unfortunatly, but if someone with a higher power wants to send me one for a review id gladly do one !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it looks shady, here is an option; http://www.hxlstore.com/41517676122.shtml
> 
> I play some world of tanks and ive dipped my feat into world of warships, its a cool game to be honest, but im not really good at it


You and Fer got me on WoT subject some time ago. I was curious if this game is good in both ways of being demanding thermal and fps wise aswell as good in being a game that I would enjoy playing.

I checked out:

- Wolrd of Tanks
- World of Warships
- World of Warplanes

Out of those three the best was Warships. I played it most, it was fun. I didnt like WoT and Warplanes.

The game that topped them all in terms of enjoyment and demanding thermal-fps-wise is War Thunder







My gpu hit 66 C with dual fan cranked at 100% and the hottest CPU core was 51 C.
The game itself combines Tanks and Warplanes in one. Beautifull graphics, dynamic action. I really enjoy this and gonna play it some more









PS: They will add navy in the future


----------



## Vingles

Thanks for the thermalright case fan, Dinkley! That will solve my problem 100%


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> You and Fer got me on WoT subject some time ago. I was curious if this game is good in both ways of being demanding thermal and fps wise aswell as good in being a game that I would enjoy playing.
> 
> I checked out:
> 
> - Wolrd of Tanks
> - World of Warships
> - World of Warplanes
> 
> Out of those three the best was Warships. I played it most, it was fun. I didnt like WoT and Warplanes.
> 
> The game that topped them all in terms of enjoyment and demanding thermal-fps-wise is War Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gpu hit 66 C with dual fan cranked at 100% and the hottest CPU core was 51 C.
> The game itself combines Tanks and Warplanes in one. Beautifull graphics, dynamic action. I really enjoy this and gonna play it some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: They will add navy in the future


Glad you like World of Tanks and such. I've played thousands of games in WoT. It's a great game!
World of Warships is also a good game. But haven't played much and don't plan to in the near future.

World of Warplanes is a unsuccessful game and in comparison, War Thunder is far better and like you said, it aims at land+air+sea action ultimately.

Also, if you like MODERN tanks, there's a game called "Armored Warfare" developed by Obsidian Entertainment. It's a another good game, free to play. I was one of their forum mods back in the days.

Oh, have you heard of "The Mighty Jingles"? He's a retired navy soldier. He's a big youtuber and makes daily contents of WoT and WoWS and Armored Warfare.

But I play none of them above at the moment. Now that you bring it up, it reminds me of the old days


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The thickest i have sean must be my prolimatech with 15mm and after the noctua with 14mm. Nornal 25mm fan do not fit.


I'm not sure if you understand his question. He's asking _if there could be interference between his VGA card and his *FRONT* case fan_. I think the original front case fan is quite thick too, thus the thermalright case fan won't cause trouble. Or do you mean it does because the thermalright one is toooo large, not in the thickness but in.. you know?


----------



## Dinkley

Hey Vingles! No problem









I was actually asking about both the front fan and the bottom to feed the GPU. I just worded it really badly!

Cheers for the heads up, Fer!


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> Glad you like World of Tanks and such. I've played thousands of games in WoT. It's a great game!
> World of Warships is also a good game. But haven't played much and don't plan to in the near future.
> 
> World of Warplanes is a unsuccessful game and in comparison, War Thunder is far better and like you said, it aims at land+air+sea action ultimately.
> 
> Also, if you like MODERN tanks, there's a game called "Armored Warfare" developed by Obsidian Entertainment. It's a another good game, free to play. I was one of their forum mods back in the days.
> 
> Oh, have you heard of "The Mighty Jingles"? He's a retired navy soldier. He's a big youtuber and makes daily contents of WoT and WoWS and Armored Warfare.
> 
> But I play none of them above at the moment. Now that you bring it up, it reminds me of the old days


Never said I enjoyed WoT. I just gaved it a shot. World of Warships was much more enjoyable but there was also frustrating moments.
Gonna check out Armored Warfare too. Thanks for the suggestion








Never heard of "The Mighty Jingles". I will look into this too


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Hey Vingles! No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually asking about both the front fan and the bottom to feed the GPU. I just worded it really badly!
> 
> Cheers for the heads up, Fer!












Also I found a 120mm fan, www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/718, which is

1, quieter








2, decent air flow








3, more air pressure







(this is only my speculation. Because it has more air pressure than its 140mm counter part. So I assume it should have more air pressure than the 140mm thermalright one. Also air pressure is more important in a compact case like TU-100.)
4, costs more









This is the fan you suggest: www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-147.html?panel=1, which is also good.

But now that I found the be quiet! one. I maybe go for that one. I'll see.

*update: also, what VGA card you put in your TU-100 build? I'm wondering if there're a dual fan version of 1060 that I can throw in it.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Never said I enjoyed WoT. I just gaved it a shot. World of Warships was much more enjoyable but there was also frustrating moments.
> Gonna check out Armored Warfare too. Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of "The Mighty Jingles". I will look into this too


Yeah, those f2p games are sometimes grindy. Sometimes that's the frustrating part. _(


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> Yeah, those f2p games are sometimes grindy. Sometimes that's the frustrating part. _(


Yes and no.
Yes in WoT. I would not like to go further there








No in War Thunder. I woul like to go further








War Thunder makes me want to play it more.


----------



## Vingles

Now you make me want to reinstall War Thunder. It does have more beautiful graphics than WoT. I also bought a one year premium account back in 2013. Man it was fun. But I guess I played too much at the time which resulted a fast worn out to me. But all in all, vehicle shooter games have its own charm to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> id go for a 970. waaay more bang for buck. almost the same performance as the 780ti. the heat is an issue, but you solve that by cutting holes for two 92mm fans in the bottom. the Zotac 970 amp edition will fit, and you can still watercool your cpu no problem.
> 
> Your GPU WILL thermal throttle with SSD's or HDD's mounted in the bottom. i know for a fact


Hi!

I know it's been waaay too long but, did you say that

*Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core fits in this case?*

Also, thank you for mentioning that Zotac 970 Dual Fan can be thrown in it.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Yes and no.
> Yes in WoT. I would not like to go further there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No in War Thunder. I woul like to go further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War Thunder makes me want to play it more.


War Thunder has better graphics and it's more realistic than WoT. It's been a while since last time I played it. Hmm, maybe it's time to do that again!


----------



## Dinkley

Vingles, I just received it today - it's a Gugabyte GTX 1070 Mini OC. It only has one fan, but the 10 series cards are a lot more efficient and don't run as hot as the 9 series. I'd go for a 1060 over a 970 if you can afford it for this reason, keeping temps and power draw down seems like a good idea in such a small case. My 1070 cost me £360 from eBuyer.

I'm going to go with the Thermalright fan because it matches my cooler, and my build is black / white themed


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Vingles, I just received it today - it's a Gugabyte GTX 1070 Mini OC. It only has one fan, but the 10 series cards are a lot more efficient and don't run as hot as the 9 series. I'd go for a 1060 over a 970 if you can afford it for this reason, keeping temps and power draw down seems like a good idea in such a small case. My 1070 cost me £360 from eBuyer.
> 
> I'm going to go with the Thermalright fan because it matches my cooler, and my build is black / white themed


Thanks Dinkley, for the suggestion. Hope your 1070 will bring you proper 1440p experience.









Also did you put a hole on the bottom of the case, like someone already did in this thread? I'm wondering if it's still necessary if it's a 1070 card. but definitely don't put hard drives in there though.

What I'm actually planning to do is relocating my 4790k + msi 970 setup from Fractal Design Define S case to TU100A case.

So I have to:

1, sell my current MSI ATX Z97 mother board and get a used ITX Z97mother board (or a H97, because I'm not going to overclock)
2, sell my current MSI GTX 970 card (266mm iirc, too long for tu100 sadly) and get either a used GTX 970 (zotac 970 fual fan for example, as it can fit in tu100, saw in this thread) or a 1060 card (maybe get a 1070 mini just like yours, well, just maybe =))
3, sell my current tower cooler then get a topdown cooler, i'm looking at Silverstone AR06. (noctua's N9i is also good but i prefer this one because of its 4 heat pipe)
4, drill holes etc. (i just heard of hole saw couple of days ago, which makes me _more want_ to make a tu100 build. hmm, how to say it properly in english =( )


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> Now you make me want to reinstall War Thunder. It does have more beautiful graphics than WoT. I also bought a one year premium account back in 2013. Man it was fun. But I guess I played too much at the time which resulted a fast worn out to me. But all in all, vehicle shooter games have its own charm to me.
> Hi!
> 
> I know it's been waaay too long but, did you say that
> 
> *Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core fits in this case?*
> 
> Also, thank you for mentioning that Zotac 970 Dual Fan can be thrown in it.


Sorry, to much to read the rest in here right now so ill answere this, no the Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core wont fit, waaaay too long


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Sorry, to much to read the rest in here right now so ill answere this, no the Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core wont fit, waaaay too long


Sure. Also thank you for creating this thread =)


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I found a 120mm fan, www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/718, which is
> 
> 1, quieter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2, decent air flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3, more air pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is only my speculation. Because it has more air pressure than its 140mm counter part. So I assume it should have more air pressure than the 140mm thermalright one. Also air pressure is more important in a compact case like TU-100.)
> 4, costs more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fan you suggest: www.thermalright.com/html/products/fan/ty-147.html?panel=1, which is also good.
> 
> But now that I found the be quiet! one. I maybe go for that one. I'll see.
> 
> *update: also, what VGA card you put in your TU-100 build? I'm wondering if there're a dual fan version of 1060 that I can throw in it.


Every fan type is for specific use. So hi pressure fan is advised to be mounted on sealed surfaces and tide closed spaces like radiators were your fan will sit so close to the fins to create pressure by the time it is sealed of the radiators frame. Tu -100 case is not a radiator and the volume of it do not provide the ideal environment to create static pressure. On the other hand you have to sufficient air flow over the MB components and get rid of the build in rising hot air. So if you see the engineers of LIan-Li have provide a airflow type fan , not a hi pressure fan.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Every fan type is for specific use. So hi pressure fan is advised to be mounted on sealed surfaces and tide closed spaces like radiators were your fan will sit so close to the fins to create pressure by the time it is sealed of the radiators frame. Tu -100 case is not a radiator and the volume of it do not provide the ideal environment to create static pressure. On the other hand you have to sufficient air flow over the MB components and get rid of the build in rising hot air. So if you see the engineers of LIan-Li have provide a airflow type fan , not a hi pressure fan.


Hmm interesting. Now it seems to make more sense to me now, thanks.

Do you know what 120mm fan is in that tu100 case?


----------



## Seban

TU100 stock fan is bad. It is so bad that everybody throws it out like intel stock cooler.


----------



## Dinkley

No worries, Vingles!

I will be cutting holes in the bottom, like in the front of the case. I have a CNC so I should be able to do a tidy job of it! If it doesn't decide to eat the case, haha!

I've sent an email to Thermalright to see if they can provide me with a TY-14013BW, which is the low-profile fan they sell with the AXP-200 Muscle (the larger version of my cooler). The "R" version is available separately as a fan, but that has red blades and I want white so I thought I might as well ask. It's only 15mm thick so it should fit on the inside of the case below the 1070 (thanks for the heads up, fer9001) and if I can't get a white Thermalright I might have to stump for the Prolimatech in black (white is available as well, but it is £30!)

If I was you, I would definitely get a 10-series video card. The 1060 mini OC is really great, a friend of mine has it in an ATX case and it works brilliantly. It'll run pretty much anything on ultra in 1080p in a very stable 60Hz. The 1070 is better if you can afford it, but the 1060 is definitely better value and you could always upgrade later to the 1070 when they're a bit cheaper or there are more SFF cards on the market.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Every fan type is for specific use. So hi pressure fan is advised to be mounted on sealed surfaces and tide closed spaces like radiators were your fan will sit so close to the fins to create pressure by the time it is sealed of the radiators frame. Tu -100 case is not a radiator and the volume of it do not provide the ideal environment to create static pressure. On the other hand you have to sufficient air flow over the MB components and get rid of the build in rising hot air. So if you see the engineers of LIan-Li have provide a airflow type fan , not a hi pressure fan.


So for this case, you are saying air flow optimization > high pressure. However, we are using dust filter for front case fan, so there is a tradeoff there I think. I mean, if we want air flow optimized fans, we are going to lose a lot of performance by using dust filter, as air flow optimized fans need unrestricted pathing.

I had also looked at the same fan as Vingles. I'm fairly convinced it's gonna be worth trying it out in the TU-100. It has good airflow, decent pressure and nice acoustics. What case fans are you guys recommending?

I've been looking at these.

http://pcpartpicker.com/products/compare/WrvZxr,jWtWGX,NcQypg,b2vRsY/


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> So for this case, you are saying air flow optimization > high pressure.
> 
> I had also looked at the same fan as Vingles. What case fans are you guys recommending then?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Actually, for the silentwings fans, the airflow is pretty decent (higher number = better, amirite?). I know that the direction of the airflow matters too, but in the TU-100, components are pretty densely located, so spreading the air might happen regardless. I think it's worth trying this fan in the TU100.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/products/compare/WrvZxr,jWtWGX,Mb4gXL,BgvRsY/


You have to use pressurize Fan when you use AIO on the front. There is nothing ales to pass the air in the case from the radiator. When you decide for air cooling then it gets tricky.
It depends how much heat you have to distribute from your components. Hi TDP components push you to install hi speed fans so the end result is the rise up of the noise level. It is not possible to have hi air flow and low moise level. If you stuck with low level components the included underrated fan makes quite good job so the exenge of it is not necessary. How ever the use of an hi speed fan cane always be limited to suite your needs. Personally I use the Noctua industrial 3000rpm to get my case cool in demanding situations. And yes my rules of thump is hi air flow for the Tu-100.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> You have to use pressurize Fan when you use AIO on the front. There is nothing ales to pass the air in the case from the radiator. When you decide for air cooling then it gets tricky.
> It depends how much heat you have to distribute from your components. Hi TDP components push you to install hi speed fans so the end result is the rise up of the noise level. It is not possible to have hi air flow and low moise level. If you stuck with low level components the included underrated fan makes quite good job so the exenge of it is not necessary. How ever the use of an hi speed fan cane always be limited to suite your needs. Personally I use the Noctua industrial 3000rpm to get my case cool in demanding situations. And yes my rules of thump is hi air flow for the Tu-100.


Sorry, I mass-edited my post thinking i could ninja it, but i see you beat me to it









Anyway, I completely agree with the AIO. If AIO, there is no question - you need the pressure optimized fan.

And yes, it gets tricky when air cooled! I've been so in doubt about what case fan to go for. I'm probably going to go with the silentwings 3 PWM of Noctua NF-F12 industrial 2000RPM PWM. The High Speed Silentwings and the 3000 RPM noctua are also options, but I feel like I need low RPM interval <750 RPM more than >2000 RPM intervals for options.


----------



## Dinkley

So I ordered my fans - Noctua Redux (cheaper grey ones) 140mm with round housing to fit 120mm mounts that i will use in the top, and a prolimatech 140mm x 15mm, round again, to feed the GPU and hopefully get some more air bouncing around the CPU.

How do you suppose I should map them out? It would be tempting to use the main case fan as an exhaust, but will that recycle air around the CPU?

If I do them both as intakes and run high pressure, will that be better? I figure it will want to escape around the PSU, which will direct it past the CPU cooler?


----------



## fer9001

Fast fresh air filling the case will decrease the ambient temperature of it. My opinion is to have both fans installed for intake purpose and letting it come out from the back since the PSU&GPU will also drow part of the contained air of the case because it is not firmly presed on the site panel. If you use the full speed of your fan you will notice the different thermals of your case. The half front and bottom will bee cool and the rear upper to middel part will be hotter. This will be a quarter of the case only gets more temp than the rest of it. You cane also turne the PSU inside out to help more the air exiting to the back. In this scenario the PSU fan will always run at full speed and this will give a rise of the noise level.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> No worries, Vingles!
> 
> I will be cutting holes in the bottom, like in the front of the case. I have a CNC so I should be able to do a tidy job of it! If it doesn't decide to eat the case, haha!
> 
> I've sent an email to Thermalright to see if they can provide me with a TY-14013BW, which is the low-profile fan they sell with the AXP-200 Muscle (the larger version of my cooler). The "R" version is available separately as a fan, but that has red blades and I want white so I thought I might as well ask. It's only 15mm thick so it should fit on the inside of the case below the 1070 (thanks for the heads up, fer9001) and if I can't get a white Thermalright I might have to stump for the Prolimatech in black (white is available as well, but it is £30!)
> 
> If I was you, I would definitely get a 10-series video card. The 1060 mini OC is really great, a friend of mine has it in an ATX case and it works brilliantly. It'll run pretty much anything on ultra in 1080p in a very stable 60Hz. The 1070 is better if you can afford it, but the 1060 is definitely better value and you could always upgrade later to the 1070 when they're a bit cheaper or there are more SFF cards on the market.


All right. I think I will get myself a brand new 1060.

Okay, here's a little question for you. Among these three brand, which one do you prefer? Zotac, Inno3D and Gigabyte? Because they all have a ITX version 1060 cards.

Zotac 1060 6G Mini: www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce-gtx-1060-mini
Inno3D 1060 6G Compact: http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=253
Gigabyte 1060 6G Mini: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5986#kf

If money asides, I would go with Gigabyte. Because it seems to have a better cooling solution.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> So I ordered my fans - Noctua Redux (cheaper grey ones) 140mm with round housing to fit 120mm mounts that i will use in the top, and a prolimatech 140mm x 15mm, round again, to feed the GPU and hopefully get some more air bouncing around the CPU.
> 
> How do you suppose I should map them out? It would be tempting to use the main case fan as an exhaust, but will that recycle air around the CPU?
> 
> If I do them both as intakes and run high pressure, will that be better? I figure it will want to escape around the PSU, which will direct it past the CPU cooler?


Even if I don't have the case, I have my little plan in my mind already:

1, one front fan: *Intake*, replacing stock case fan;
2, one bottom fan: *Intake*, probably a slim one *(Dinkley, since you have 1070 mini now, do you know if 25mm-thick fan can fit below the 1070?)*

That's my little plan. =)


----------



## fer9001

Zotac 1060 6G Mini good budget, stock clock.(yes for the money)
Inno3D 1060 6G Compact better cooling, stock clock but litele less heat dissipation in your case.(yes if interested on low thermals)
Gigabyte 1060 6G Mini better cooling, Smal O.C., bit more heat you have to fight for the extra performance.(yes if you care of extra performance.Remember it is possible to stock clock it and gain better thermals like Inno3D)

Hope this makes it easier to choose !


----------



## Seban

I would go for something with dual fans and heatpipe design. Proves to be working great in case of my GTX 960 4G OC from Gigabyte. But I dont see similar designs in 1060's unfortunately...

Most of the cooling on those new compact cards looks like intel box cooler slapped to a graphics card...


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I would go for something with dual fans and heatpipe design. Proves to be working great in case of my GTX 960 4G OC from Gigabyte. But I dont see similar designs in 1060's unfortunately...
> 
> Most of the cooling on those new compact cards looks like intel box cooler slapped to a graphics card...


Yes. I was actually trying to find similar design to zotac 970, which has dual fan and heatpipes and fits in tu100. no results sadly.

Now it seems to me that I have to choose between Inno3D and Gigabte

They both have 2 heatpipes and single fan. Gigabyte costs more probably due to build quality, branding etc? I am not quite sure.

Zotac 1060 mini has, just like you said, something like a intel stock cpu cooler.


Thanks for all of your help. I think I can eliminate Zotac from my 3 1060 options. Now I only have to pick one from the other two. That's progress. =)


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Zotac 1060 6G Mini good budget, stock clock.(yes for the money)
> Inno3D 1060 6G Compact better cooling, stock clock but litele less heat dissipation in your case.(yes if interested on low thermals)
> Gigabyte 1060 6G Mini better cooling, Smal O.C., bit more heat you have to fight for the extra performance.(yes if you care of extra performance.Remember it is possible to stock clock it and gain better thermals like Inno3D)
> 
> Hope this makes it easier to choose !


It definitely helps. Thanks!


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> All done. Changed a bit the plan and fixed direct the fans to the driled bottom.


Nice drilling work, fer9001! How did you do that? I want to do that!

Also, what's the thickness of those fan? are they 25mm thick? Or slilm verion


----------



## fer9001

Y.w.
The Zotac colour is similar to the gtx970 cooling system.
The Inno3D and Gigabyte is heatpippe designe. Only Inno3D uses horizontal installation of the dual pipe and Gigabyte the vertical. Both have aluminium fins.
Ther is one more, the EVGA 1060 acx 2.0 it is over clocked (1607/1835Mhz)more than Gigabyte (1556/1771Mhz) and is also vertical heatpippe with aluminium fins desingne.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-6163-KR

Now you got 3 candidates again


----------



## fer9001

Vingles@Vingles
I used a perforated metal sheet fixed it on the bottom with some skrews to keep it steadi and past drilled the holes I piked for the size of fan i would use. The fans are the low profiles noctua 92mm. The pictures is from my first case I drilled all the bottom and instaled 2 fans but I switched them for one 140 mm low speed Prolimatech.
Her is the posts with the metal sheet.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/240#post_24356850


----------



## Dinkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> Even if I don't have the case, I have my little plan in my mind already:
> 
> 1, one front fan: *Intake*, replacing stock case fan;
> 2, one bottom fan: *Intake*, probably a slim one *(Dinkley, since you have 1070 mini now, do you know if 25mm-thick fan can fit below the 1070?)*
> 
> That's my little plan. =)


I actually dont have the case yet, fer9001 helped me out a few posts back and said he has the Prolimatech which is 15mm thick and it fits; but that a 25mm thick fan won't.

You could always use a small Noctua or two as these are 14mm, but as of now there is no 120mm option from Noctua in a slimmer form factor.


----------



## mike202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Y.w.
> The Zotac colour is similar to the gtx970 cooling system.
> The Inno3D and Gigabyte is heatpippe designe. Only Inno3D uses horizontal installation of the dual pipe and Gigabyte the vertical. Both have aluminium fins.
> Ther is one more, the EVGA 1060 acx 2.0 it is over clocked (1607/1835Mhz)more than Gigabyte (1556/1771Mhz) and is also vertical heatpippe with aluminium fins desingne.
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-6163-KR
> 
> Now you got 3 candidates again


do you now if the OC mode on the EVGA 1060 can be disabled?


----------



## vegamarks

Alright bad news everyone. I have to RMA my motherboard. The second ram slot will not work.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> do you now if the OC mode on the EVGA 1060 can be disabled?


Have don over clock years back on GPU but no idea if it is possible to under clock. There are many softwares to make those or maby a firmware hack. But you have to do a research to get an answer. No idea if it is possible like whe do on CPUs.


----------



## fer9001

Looked some vids for overclock purposes and todays used software is EVGA precision X for Pascal GPU. There is a headroom at the back of the sliders and so I assume you can go back at least to stock clock and have the benefit of heaving a good cooling soluction, low temps and achieved low noise. But can't confirm it because I don't own one of those cards.


----------



## Seban

MSI Afterburner is also nice tool for overclocking and thermal (both cpu and gpu) monitoring with riva tuner addon in it. You can crank up or crank down your fans aswell and you dont have to have MSI card to use it. I use MSI Afterburner with Gigabyte =) Totally fine and totally works!


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> I actually dont have the case yet, fer9001 helped me out a few posts back and said he has the Prolimatech which is 15mm thick and it fits; but that a 25mm thick fan won't.
> 
> You could always use a small Noctua or two as these are 14mm, but as of now there is no 120mm option from Noctua in a slimmer form factor.


Hmm, Prolimatech seems to make some really good fan.

Just compared two 120*120*15mm fan,

one from Silverston: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=500
the other from Prolimatech: http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2722&page=1

Specs from Prolimatech looks great.

Also, I think Air Flow of 140mm Prolimatech fan is wrong. Here, check out its air flow "98cfm?!" I think it should be 98 m3/h: www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1906&subid=1908#showtab

But Prolimatch seems to be a good brand for case fan. I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks for bringing it up!

Also I've seen fer9001 mentioned this "Prolimatech" several times but I didn't know its a fan brand until now. =D

I think I'll put a *"black 120*120*25 Silent Wings 3"* from be quiet! on the front and a *"black 140*140*15 Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 from Prolimatech with 120*120 mounting holes"* at the bottom of the case.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Vingles@Vingles
> I used a perforated metal sheet fixed it on the bottom with some skrews to keep it steadi and past drilled the holes I piked for the size of fan i would use. The fans are the low profiles noctua 92mm. The pictures is from my first case I drilled all the bottom and instaled 2 fans but I switched them for one 140 mm low speed Prolimatech.
> Her is the posts with the metal sheet.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/240#post_24356850


That's a good idea, fer9001!

Also about which 1060 card I choose, I think I probably go for 1070 mini. Then no option but a Gigabyte for me now! =D

Case: tu100
CPU: 4790k (from old build, probably wont overclock)
RAM: 2*8GB G.Skill DDR3-2400 (from old build, probably wont overclock)
GPU: probably 1070 mini from Gigabyte, with 3 heat pipes (I hope it can be downclocked to default speed when needed)
MOBO: Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI (I just missed a deal on ebay.de today. Maybe will get a brand new one, will see.)
SSD: 2*250 (one from old build, one for which I want to get a brand new one, probably Sandisk or Crucial, for the cheap price)
PSU: 450W Corsair SF450 80+ Gold (Should be sufficient if I don't overclock, or a 500W Silverstone Strider 80+ Gold, will see)

I think that will be it, my tu100 build =)


----------



## fer9001

This case is not a overclocking rig. But 4790k is more than you will need with its 4GHz and boost 4,4. Will throttle when needed to get it's temps down. Also the GPU is new and the TDP of it will bee better than the gtx970 most of us have. It will run better, Les heat and power consumption. Stop woreing, must builde it and se what you cane improve. In any scenario it will have less heat than any of the past bilds, so it will be fine. An overclock mite be possible to get 4,6Ghz. At the moment I have colld days so I did a lighte overclock to 4,6Ghz and can't complain.

P.S. At the end it knocks out any one looking it and will not believe it is a full tower rig in compact size.


----------



## Myrdal

I got my new psu today, i bought a EVGA BQ 750W Hybrid Modular 80+ PSU on black friday because it was advertised as wisper quite.... but that thing was SO loud it made more noise than my TU100 with no venting in the bottom... yeah, really bad in other words. So for anyone looking for a new psu for their main/atx build, stay waaay clear of that one.. But i got my EVGA SuperNOVA 550 G2 fully modular today, and its soo god! So silent <3 a VERY tight fit for the TU300 tho


----------



## mike202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Hey man, welcome aboard!
> 
> First of, the stock intel cooler is junk so just throw that one out right away, otherwise itll just throttle. i alway say the noctua nh-l9i because of easy installation, but there are other options 'low profile cpu cooler' is the key to search for. Other than that i think youre good! Btw, the airflow for the gpu is pretty bad, so might look into cutting a hole in the bottom of it to let it breath. But people report less issues with the new nvidia gpus ^_^
> 
> Let us know how the Be Quite psu works out, im dying to know!
> also make a build log and post it here, we'll get you on the front page of our thread


So, based on the recommendations so far, I changed my components a little bit. I already ordered everything, so it should be here by tmrw or thursday.

Here's the new list:
- Intel i5-6500
- Asus Z170i
- 8GB Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-2666
- Corsair SF450
- EVGA GTX1060 6GB SC Gaming
- Samsung EVO850 250GB
- Noctua NH-L9i
- Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM

I'm not planning to cut any holes in the TU100. So I hope due to the power efficiency of the 1060 (and the better intake fan) I'm not running into heat problems. I'm excited and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Seban

I dont think you need Z170 chipset mobo for locked processor. Unless you are planning to buy unlocked one in the future







Other than that, B150 is totally fine.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I dont think you need Z170 chipset mobo for locked processor. Unless you are planning to buy unlocked one in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, B150 is totally fine.


Yeah, that totally depends on how much he's willing to spend.

Even H110 board is fine too. In fact I was going to buy this one: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5738#ov. _but..._

_But then I thought I already have 4790k. (That K chip was also a mistake for me. I don't even need that extra performance. But I guess I'd never know unless I actually bought one. Mistake must be made~) The only thing I need now is a z97-itx motherboard, just for my old 4790k. For me there's no point to switch from 4790k to 6th gen processor. Thus a mitx z97 will do for me just fine. In fact, I guess the advancement on GPU is far larger than on CPU, thus investment on new GPU will be more rewarding. So I also decided to ditch my 970 and go for 1070.

Oops, a little out of the subject =)_


----------



## some1else

Guys, it maybe a rough idea but how about we keep a list of TU100-compatible components in the header post of this thread?
I mean of course it does not make sense to list in it obvious things like ITX mainboards or CPUs, but CPU coolers, 1060 and higher GPUs which will fit, watercooling AIOs and rest - it's not a big list to build and maintain but should help newbies on quickly building the awesome machine in tiny footprint!

Btw, personally I'm thinking about purchase of TU110 just for sake of trying it and seeing difference between my current silver TU100.


----------



## mike202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I dont think you need Z170 chipset mobo for locked processor. Unless you are planning to buy unlocked one in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, B150 is totally fine.


You're right! I swapped the Z170 for an Asus B150i with Wifi AND added another 8GB of Ram for the money I saved on the motherboard. Thanks.


----------



## Seban

I use B50 which is much older than B150 and I consider myself fine too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> You're right! I swapped the Z170 for an Asus B150i with Wifi AND added another 8GB of Ram for the money I saved on the motherboard. Thanks.


You are welcome buddy







I hope you will enjoy your build and the case









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Guys, it maybe a rough idea but how about we keep a list of TU100-compatible components in the header post of this thread?
> I mean of course it does not make sense to list in it obvious things like ITX mainboards or CPUs, but CPU coolers, 1060 and higher GPUs which will fit, watercooling AIOs and rest - it's not a big list to build and maintain but should help newbies on quickly building the awesome machine in tiny footprint!
> 
> Btw, personally I'm thinking about purchase of TU110 just for sake of trying it and seeing difference between my current silver TU100.


Mainboards actually make a lot of sense in the way of the connector placement and overall design.

I can tell you right away that motherboard design like this one (I believe its Myrdal's mobo by the way xD):



This is the perfect placement of 24 pin mobo connector, sata ports, that USB 3.0 is better too, away from the ram, less cables obstructing the fan on the front. Marvelous.
CPU socket position only matters with air coolers, but I dont think it should be an issue with Noctua low profile cooler as I seen in computer of Myrdal that it fits properly.

Other mobos, and say hello to our unique mate with X99 mobo, have different designs and it is also crucial. The X99 was reported by our first X99 ITX owner to be problematic with TU 100. Other designs and layouts are to come.

Mobo always played and will play a crucial role in organizing everything inside.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> I swapped the Z170 for an Asus B150i with Wifi AND added another 8GB of Ram for the money I saved on the motherboard.


Sounds like my situation - I got AsRock Z170 for 30 pounds from eBay just because it was sold for parts due to customer return - although issue was it was picky about memory on that old BIOS.
So I ended up with non-overclockable i5-6500T and Z170... - otherwise I would never go for such expensive Z170 chipset...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> This is the perfect placement of 24 pin mobo connector, sata ports, that USB 3.0 is better too, away from the ram, less cables obstructing the fan on the front. Marvelous.


Yeah, but 24-pinner usually goes behind the memory slots.

Again, *every ITX-complaint mobo will fit into TU100* - X99 in ITX format is unique mobo, and fits nicely as well - but since it's unique because of non-LGA2011 mounting holes - so they supply their own heatsink - which will not fit. But person who wants to do X99 will need to use optional watercooling braket anyway (in such a tiny case with heatsink size limitation disposal of 130W TDP presume water, not air).
But again, no reason to list all the ITX mobos in existence


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Sounds like my situation - I got AsRock Z170 for 30 pounds from eBay just because it was sold for parts due to customer return - although issue was it was picky about memory on that old BIOS.
> So I ended up with non-overclockable i5-6500T and Z170... - otherwise I would never go for such expensive Z170 chipset...
> Yeah, but 24-pinner usually goes behind the memory slots.
> 
> Again, *every ITX-complaint mobo will fit into TU100* - X99 in ITX format is unique mobo, and fits nicely as well - but since it's unique because of non-LGA2011 mounting holes - so they supply their own heatsink - which will not fit. But person who wants to do X99 will need to use optional watercooling braket anyway (in such a tiny case with heatsink size limitation disposal of 130W TDP presume water, not air).
> But again, no reason to list all the ITX mobos in existence


Yep. My MOBO CONNECTOR is also behind the ram. If you look closely over here:



Its not a perfect placement, quite frankly I would prefer it to be elsewhere, but I manage to tuck in everything to be as less in the way of the fan as possible. I dont use USB 3.0 FAT CABLE because that would add more cable clutter in the way.

My SATA connector placement is the worst but I got slim data cable so no problem.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> My MOBO CONNECTOR is also behind the ram.... Its not a perfect placement, quite frankly I would prefer it to be elsewhere, but I manage to tuck in everything to be as less in the way of the fan as possible. I dont use USB 3.0 FAT CABLE because that would add more cable clutter in the way.


Best option is to put mobo 24-pinner cable behind motherboard in L-shaped way and bring it back on top-side of motherboard - this way you will avoid obstructing the airflow as much as you possibly can.
Btw, I don't use extension front panel at all - too long and too thick cable and it does not make sense to have front panel anyway - it's a tiny case - you can rotate it or just approach easily from the back and use plenty of ports on back I/O panel. Having front panel makes sense when you have full ATX case with weight of 20+ kilos under your desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> My SATA connector placement is the worst but I got slim data cable so no problem.


I think if you build such a tiny system like TU100 in 2017... you should forget about SATA as class - m.2 is available, sales of SSDs in m.2 format are increasing everyday so future is _bright_ for it - 270-series mobos will come with two m.2 onboard slots. m.2 allows you to drop two cables, and it is awesome. If you say m.2 drives are expensive.. well, I just bought Intel 600p NVMe drive for nothing - lifespan is enough for me since it's gaming machine and I will replace it anyway. If you have money in your pocket go for Samsung 960... for rest of us there are plenty of options in between.


----------



## fer9001

You ar making a big deal of something simple. The front fan has plenty room at the side in any direction. The cabels don't make such huge opstakle you thing it will. I have a huge cooler Infront of my 120mm fan and still decent airflow you cane feel at the back of my case. It is air, it will find his way!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> I think if you build such a tiny system like TU100 in 2017... you should forget about SATA as class - *m.2 is available, sales of SSDs in m.2 format are increasing everyday so future is bring for it* - 270-series mobos will come with two m.2 onboard slots. m.2 allows you to drop two cables, and it is awesome. If you say m.2 drives are expensive.. well, I just bought Intel 600p NVMe drive for nothing - lifespan is enough for me since it's gaming machine and I will replace it anyway. If you have money in your pocket go for Samsung 960... for rest of us there are plenty of options in between.


If you can stomach factory refurb, check this out: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-950-PRO-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B01LCHCTJE

950 Pro, M.2 - $140


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> You ar making a big deal of something simple. The front fan has plenty room at the side in any direction. The cabels don't make such huge opstakle you thing it will.


The tinier the space, the bigger is deal of proper airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> If you can stomach factory refurb, check this out: 950 Pro, M.2 - $140


Price is awesome, thanks for the tip! But I will stick with 600p from Intel for now.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Price is awesome, thanks for the tip! But I will stick with 600p from Intel for now.


No worries, just throwing that info out there for anyone that needs it. That's what I just picked up for my temporarily paused build log.


----------



## some1else

Thanks for sharing again! This is exactly my idea to share the parts in the header - anyone can reference to this list, be smart and don't ask redundant questions









I found a guy on eBay who manufactures custom power cables - would like to order ~10cm 8-pin GPU power cable from him... With L-shaped plug on graphic card side. I don't want to "polish" TU100 internals to perfection, but I would like their look to make me happy - no cable "tumbleweeds" in my case


----------



## Simmons572

I'll work with Myrdal on trying to put something together. He and I co-manage the OP, so I will see what we can do about it. Honestly, I think it's a good idea. We've had several members try out various pieces of hardware, so it would be a good to compile the experience into the OP.


----------



## mike202

Without another fan in the TU100: How should i install the front fan? Blowing air in or out? I've got the Noctua F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM.


----------



## Simmons572

You definitely want it blowing in. The GPU and CPU will need as much air as it can get.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Guys, it maybe a rough idea but how about we keep a list of TU100-compatible components in the header post of this thread?
> I mean of course it does not make sense to list in it obvious things like ITX mainboards or CPUs, but CPU coolers, 1060 and higher GPUs which will fit, watercooling AIOs and rest - it's not a big list to build and maintain but should help newbies on quickly building the awesome machine in tiny footprint!
> 
> Btw, personally I'm thinking about purchase of TU110 just for sake of trying it and seeing difference between my current silver TU100.


Ive been in contact with a mod about that but they wouldnt let me edit the main post like that, im getting back to it later tho, im trying to make a better 1st post happend comming january








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> Without another fan in the TU100: How should i install the front fan? Blowing air in or out? I've got the Noctua F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM.


as Simmons572 said, pull air into the case, is will exhaust by itself throught the vents in the back and side


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> Blowing air in or out?


Blowing air inside case is your only option. I'm really thinking that putting *140mm fan* into this guy is really good solution - even if "airhole" in front panel is 120mm only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> they wouldnt let me edit the main post like that


you already got google docs sheet linked to the main post - let's just add more tabs to already existing *"Owners Club"* tab - should be enough! Could be one tab like _compatible hardware_ or more tabs like _compatible GPU_s, _compatible CPU coolers_ and etc..


----------



## Simmons572

I don't have access to the Google Doc at work, so I will take a look at it when I get home.


----------



## some1else

*Simmons572*, seems like google does good job in terms of embedding document - it displays at bottom tab, even if single one is present. *TU100 compatible* sounds like a worthy name for additional tab


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> Without another fan in the TU100: How should i install the front fan? Blowing air in or out? I've got the Noctua F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM.


Definitely make the front fan as intake.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Best option is to put mobo 24-pinner cable behind motherboard in L-shaped way and bring it back on top-side of motherboard - this way you will avoid obstructing the airflow as much as you possibly can.
> Btw, I don't use extension front panel at all - too long and too thick cable and it does not make sense to have front panel anyway - it's a tiny case - you can rotate it or just approach easily from the back and use plenty of ports on back I/O panel. Having front panel makes sense when you have full ATX case with weight of 20+ kilos under your desk.
> I think if you build such a tiny system like TU100 in 2017... you should forget about SATA as class - m.2 is available, sales of SSDs in m.2 format are increasing everyday so future is _bright_ for it - 270-series mobos will come with two m.2 onboard slots. m.2 allows you to drop two cables, and it is awesome. If you say m.2 drives are expensive.. well, I just bought Intel 600p NVMe drive for nothing - lifespan is enough for me since it's gaming machine and I will replace it anyway. If you have money in your pocket go for Samsung 960... for rest of us there are plenty of options in between.


The thing is I did not built tiny system in 2017. My computer was built by me in 2013 or earlyier (I dont remember exactly). It changed form (case) a lot (some components too but most changed was the case) from prodigy, cooler master elite 130, silver stone sugo sg 05 and ultimately ended in TU100. It does not have m2 slot, but I dont care that much for it because I dont mind having 2.5" ssd inside. This is not the tinyiest system where m2 is a total must. I have the same mobo since like 2013. Didnt upgraded because I didnt needed to. I will think about it when the need for a bigger upgrade will rise. But if m2 ssd's are more expensive than regular 2.5" then I dont think I will bother, but depands on the price difference. If somebody is willing to pay the difference to get rid of two wires, sata data and sata power from psu, well thats good for him. Not sure if it will be worth it for me.


----------



## fer9001

Could not resist the temptation to upgrade my Noctua industrial 120mm 3000rpm to 140mm.
Waiting to arrive with the 140mm to 120mm fan adapter.


----------



## Simmons572

I look forward to seeing how it looks in your rig!


----------



## some1else

How thick will be final solution? Did you consider installing Noctua 140mm fan with 105x105 mounting holes (meaning of 120mm fan)?


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Could not resist the temptation to upgrade my Noctua industrial 120mm 3000rpm to 140mm.
> Waiting to arrive with the 140mm to 120mm fan adapter.


This is going to be very interesting. Combining that with your radiator I also think it will be good looking







Dont forget to make some photos for us


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> How thick will be final solution? Did you consider installing Noctua 140mm fan with 105x105 mounting holes (meaning of 120mm fan)?


Don't like the color and can't use the old 120mm dust filter. Hope it don't get to thick, was to lazy make the reserch. I guess it will get less hight than radiator fan combination. Let's get suprised. If it gets thicker I will make an adapter with 5mm PVC or something similar.

Edit: Looked for dimensions and it will be 14 adapter+25fan=39mm and on top the mounting skrews with filter would be other 5mm. So a total of 44mm. Hope to get the fan closer to my CPU cooler and get more efficient cooling with less rpm.


----------



## Seban

By my calculations 44 mm is preety fine and should get you close. In my case, radiator of H75 is 25 mm, Noctua fan thickness is also 25 mm so total of 50 mm (keep that number in memory) , anything above 50 mm might cause colision with mobo. But I have literally ZERO additional space to install a dust filter. Would have to get a magnetic one, external like this one:










But like you said, a can of compressed air and it will BLOW the dust out of the tiny case


----------



## fer9001

The fan is placed on the front with 4 skrews and rubber gromets. Those skrews also adds extra thikness approximately 5mm with the space for the provider dust filter of the case.
So the measurements will theoretically be: adapter+fan+dust filter±rubber gromets ,14mm+25mm+5mm±1mm=45mm.
In any scenario I will install the 140mm fan even without the dust filter because I have a nice air compressor and will get out the dust frequently..... like @Seban seys









Edit: Ah forgot @Seban the case is aluminium and not possible to add magnetic dust filter without glue or skrews!!!


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The fan is placed on the front with 4 skrews and rubber gromets. Those skrews also adds extra thikness approximately 5mm with the space for the provider dust filter of the case.
> So the measurements will theoretically be: adapter+fan+dust filter±rubber gromets ,14mm+25mm+5mm±1mm=45mm.
> In any scenario I will install the 140mm fan even without the dust filter because I have a nice air compressor and will get out the dust frequently..... like @Seban seys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah forgot @Seban the case is aluminium and not possible to add magnetic dust filter without glue or skrews!!!


Oh... Right







No problem. By the way, you mentioned compressor. Can you show me this thing and tell me where does one person buy it? Compressed air in cans is fine, but compressor would be much better. I looked for it in supermarket but could not find. Did you buy this in hardware store? Expensive?

PS: 45mm sounds good too. Looks like you should be fine in that scenario aswell


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Oh... Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. By the way, you mentioned compressor. Can you show me this thing and tell me where does one person buy it? Compressed air in cans is fine, but compressor would be much better. I looked for it in supermarket but could not find. Did you buy this in hardware store? Expensive?


Yes, you could look in a hardware store, and if they do not have them, they should be able to tell you where to find one.

Expensive? Depends, but I want to say yes. A decent one can range anywhere from $200-1000 USD. You can get smaller ones for cheaper, but at least in my experience, they are not really good for much of anything.


----------



## Seban

Found one. Dont look expensive. Gonna buy it as soon as I hit pay day!


----------



## Simmons572

Make sure you verify that price. A similar model goes for about $150 USD over here.


----------



## Seban

In Poland price of this bad boy I showed the picture of is 399 zloty (zloty = gold







). Dolar costs about 4,15354838 polish zloty. Lets round it up to 4 so: 399 x 4 = 1596 USD if I am correct, LOL...
Its dirt cheap in USA maybe because of different tax system... Or I am calculating something wrong. Never mind. I will have in mind what you wrote and I will do more research!

For me it is dirt cheap anyway even if it would cost 399 zloty / 1596 USD. I used to spend much more in my best years of playing with computer, believe me on this one.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> In Poland price of this bad boy I showed the picture of is 399 zloty (zloty = gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Dolar costs about 4,15354838 polish zloty. Lets round it up to 4 so: 399 x 4 = 1596 USD if I am correct, LOL...
> Its dirt cheap in USA maybe because of different tax system... Or I am calculating something wrong. Never mind. I will have in mind what you wrote and I will do more research!
> 
> For me it is dirt cheap anyway even if it would cost 399 zloty / 1596 USD. I used to spend much more in my best years of playing with computer, believe me on this one.


399 / 4 = $96.20 USD. That's a pretty good price!


----------



## mike202

Hej guys, so I got all my parts (except the GPU) and I put everything together. (that's my first build)

In my opinion everything is wired correctly. I checked it over and over again. When i press the power button, nothing happens. No fans start to spin, no sound at all. Where should I start to look for errors? I have no clue what to do now :/


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 399 / 4 = $96.20 USD. That's a pretty good price!


I am not very good at math, but like I said: dirt cheap














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> Hej guys, so I got all my parts (except the GPU) and I put everything together. (that's my first build)
> 
> In my opinion everything is wired correctly. I checked it over and over again. When i press the power button, nothing happens. No fans start to spin, no sound at all. Where should I start to look for errors? I have no clue what to do now :/


Motherboard power connectors. Check if they are pushed in properly!

Also check the power connector on the PSU side if it is modular.

First thing that delivers power is this. Also make sure you pluged that power connector to the motherboard correctly because that also might be the case.


----------



## mike202

Both connectors to the motherboard are connected properly (8pin & 24pin). The power button of the case is also connected properly. What else could it be?


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> Both connectors to the motherboard are connected properly (8pin & 24pin). The power button of the case is also connected properly. What else could it be?


Is your psu switched on? I know it sounds stupid, but we've all made that mistake i'd imagine


----------



## mike202

Yes, it's on and connected to the power outlet. And the power outlet does work, too. Could this behaviour only come from PSU or Mobo issues? I suppose at least the fans would start to spin if it's the RAM or CPU?


----------



## Mkander99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> Yes, it's on and connected to the power outlet. And the power outlet does work, too. Could this behaviour only come from PSU or Mobo issues? I suppose at least the fans would start to spin if it's the RAM or CPU?


Does your motherboard have any diagnostic lights? do they light up?


----------



## mike202

Yes, there are lights:

- CPU LED
- DRAM LED
- BOOT DEVICE LED
- VGA LED
- STANDBY POWER LED

Only the last one starts to blink when the PSU is connected to power.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Found one. Dont look expensive. Gonna buy it as soon as I hit pay day!


My friend this compressor looks nice. It must be a dual piston maintains free 5 liter commonly used for painting RC models.
It do provide sufficient constant air for very small applications and dust remove of course.
Other type for other use like sanding or painting real world things have 20 liter container or even more.
This one is what I mean
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Portable-electric-mini-air-compressor-with_60274373533.html


----------



## Mkander99

Hey guys, I was thinking of doing a cool little project. What if i mounted a monitor to the side panel to the tu-100, to create the greatest portable gaming machine known to man? The monitor would have to be around the same size as the case, maybe a little bigger, 1080p or higher resolution, and less than 200$. Any suggestions for a monitor to fit the project?


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Hey guys, I was thinking of doing a cool little project. What if i mounted a monitor to the side panel to the tu-100, to create the greatest portable gaming machine known to man? The monitor would have to be around the same size as the case, maybe a little bigger, 1080p or higher resolution, and less than 200$. Any suggestions for a monitor to fit the project?


Someone in here did that a while back, cant for the life of me remember who, but it was awesome! (it might also have been the TU200) but go for it! ive thought about that myself, but never had the opportunity. If you do, make a build log, please!

**ANNOUNCEMENT**

Im thinking of doing a hall of fame video, anyone who wants to be in it, pm me your build thread (optinal, but prefered to see all stages of the build process), write up the specs and send me some pictures (good quality ofc)


----------



## fer9001

Some one in other forum have implanted a tabled.
You cane do the same and connect it for monitor purpose there are apps making it possible via usb.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> **ANNOUNCEMENT**
> 
> Im thinking of doing a hall of fame video, anyone who wants to be in it, pm me your build thread (optinal, but prefered to see all stages of the build process), write up the specs and send me some pictures (good quality ofc)


Dangit Myrdal, you should wait a couple months!









I plan to have my build done by the end of January....

In all seriousness, that is a very cool idea. I'd love to have some of these builds featured in a video


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Dangit Myrdal, you should wait a couple months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to have my build done by the end of January....
> 
> In all seriousness, that is a very cool idea. I'd love to have some of these builds featured in a video


I was planning on having that video ready as part of what you and i discuss on pm these days simmon, so youll have as much time as you need brother!


----------



## Dinkley

So I just installed my Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM on the motherboard and to get the CPU cooler to fit tightly it's forced the heat sink of the nearest stick so it's at an angle. The actual circuit board inside seems to be ok... it's really annoyingly close and if the RAM sticks didn't have that slight arch at the top it would have been a perfect fit... So either I

1. Leave it and if it works, just deal with it
2. See if I can return it and get lower profile RAM - or maybe just a single slot of 16GB? Would that be slower than 2x8GB?
3. See about bending the heat sink (not my favourite option since I only have 2mm to play with! Though that would be easily enough)
4. Chop some of the heatsink off the offending RAM stick (I have a grinder and other tools but I've never disassembled RAM before, plus it might look janky)

So what do you reckon? The CPU cooler is definitely all the way down, it's just leaning the stick over. So frustrating!


----------



## Dinkley

Also I dont have the spare cash for a full cable kit, but should i get just the 24 pin in white:



It's still an absolutely ridiculous £23! But i think it might look cool...


----------



## fer9001

@Dinkley
Try first to rotate the cooler 90 degrees the tubes to the rear ios, mounting it in different orientation maby it can be slidet a bit to the side and get those 2mm space.
The exchange of the ram with LP corsair is the next step. Over time the heat will bend the connector of the ram and will have issues if you let it like this.
Last case scenario trim the coolers fin and shape it, take care of the tubing not damaging them.


----------



## Dinkley

Thanks fer, youve been so helpful! I really appreciate it.

So the cooler will only mount 180 degrees, not 90 and its as far over as it will go.

Because of how the edges of the cooler are, i think it will be impossible to file it down. The edges are folded to be kind of solid, with no exposed heat fins along the outside if that makes sense.

As far as the RAM heatsink though, you see how it's in two halves that meet at the top? I think i could clip off the back left side of those little fingers that meet up on the top and that would solve the problem. Is there a reason i shouldn't do that?

Another option that occured (because I want to keep it white if possible) is to get one LP stick (which only comes in black) and one stick like these to mix & match, maybe I will email Corsair and see if they have a suggestion. It's actually a real pain to find white low profile DDR4 RAM.

Cheers!


----------



## Dinkley

Looking at it again, I think you're totally right and I can see a way of using my grinder to cut away at the cooler without bending it out of shape. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Also I dont have the spare cash for a full cable kit, but should i get just the 24 pin in white:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still an absolutely ridiculous £23! But i think it might look cool...


Wil it match the rest?

Looks looooooong...


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> So I just installed my Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM on the motherboard and to get the CPU cooler to fit tightly it's forced the heat sink of the nearest stick so it's at an angle. The actual circuit board inside seems to be ok... it's really annoyingly close and if the RAM sticks didn't have that slight arch at the top it would have been a perfect fit... So either I
> 
> 1. Leave it and if it works, just deal with it
> 2. See if I can return it and get lower profile RAM - or maybe just a single slot of 16GB? Would that be slower than 2x8GB?
> 3. See about bending the heat sink (not my favourite option since I only have 2mm to play with! Though that would be easily enough)
> 4. Chop some of the heatsink off the offending RAM stick (I have a grinder and other tools but I've never disassembled RAM before, plus it might look janky)
> 
> So what do you reckon? The CPU cooler is definitely all the way down, it's just leaning the stick over. So frustrating!


try using a file to cut back on the heat sink,it doesnt look loke you need many mm at all, so i would suggest filing until it fits


----------



## Dinkley

The rest will be black, but im going for a kind of black/white thing and I'd try to put it over the top of most of them because i don't really like the way they handle curves... you're right though it does look long. I guess I'll build the thing forst and see how much space is going before I commit to it!


----------



## fer9001

The aluminium fin ar very soft it is possible to be cut by a good pear of seasors or pruning scissors used to cut flower, those are smaller and durable.
Example 
Use a pear of pliers to bend back in place the fins.
Exemple 

DONT cut the ram stick. The ram stick have life time warranty and you will loose it !!!!!

Edit: Filing the heat sink of the ram is not a good idea. The dust you create is refined aluminium and you have a good change to get stuck a nice portion between the memory chips and short it out even if you blow it with compress air. How knows what ale's will get fried when you start the PC!


----------



## fer9001

By the way I have used the axp-100r and low profile vengeance LP.
Still have the cooler and will use it in my second tu-100 to replace noctua cooler.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> The rest will be black, but im going for a kind of black/white thing and I'd try to put it over the top of most of them because i don't really like the way they handle curves... you're right though it does look long. I guess I'll build the thing forst and see how much space is going before I commit to it!


I have another idea so that you don't have to mess with your RAM sticks or your cooler

Get another cooler: Silverstone ar06 and paint the fan to black color to match your black/white theme.


----------



## fer9001

Can't understand why you can't change the orientation of the cooler!!


----------



## Myrdal

I dont see the problem either 0_0


----------



## Seban

Even though Myrdal says reading manuals is for dummies, I would say that you should always check compatibility lists or at least look at dimensions of the stuff you buy to be sure if you have doubts so nothing will suprise you. But yeah, rotating the cooler should do the trick


----------



## fer9001

Hope @Dinkley don't read the posts after he makes any dramatikaly









By the way my noctua 140mm arrived at the local store to pick it up, still waiting for the fan adapter.


----------



## fer9001

Did I mention that I hate you people!!!!








I am all the time looking for new posts of some dude having g trouble and seeking advice.
And when I can't reach any internet connectivity, still then am I making thoughts how to improve tu-100 air flow!!!
At the moment I came up with some ideas to reuse my 120x25 industrial noctua on the bottom as intake fan but bin temtated to use a 140x25 like the front I will install.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Did I mention that I hate you people!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all the time looking for new posts of some dude having g trouble and seeking advice.
> And when I can't reach any internet connectivity, still then am I making thoughts how to improve tu-100 air flow!!!
> At the moment I came up with some ideas to reuse my 120x25 industrial noctua on the bottom as intake fan but bin temtated to use a 140x25 like the front I will install.


I had to read through this post a couple times, but If I am interpreting this correctly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001 (translated by the typo master)*
> 
> I hate you people, as I am addicted to checking this thread to help people with their builds.
> Also, I can't stop thinking about ways to mod and improve the tu-100!


(I am not trying to call you out for bad typing, I am just doing that for myself. Also please let me know if I am interpreting this wrong)









Anyway, in regards to the 120x25 fan, you could add tall feet (2 inch / 50 mm ), and mount it externally. It wouldn't look clean, but it's worth trying.


----------



## mike202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Does your motherboard have any diagnostic lights? do they light up?


So, the PSU was DOA. I ordered a new one, now everything works


----------



## fer9001

Thx this is what i meant.
And my suggestion is to fold a 2mm aluminium sheet to get more than the half fan (around 15mm) inside the case and skrew it on the original 4 mounting point of the drive bay. So the fan will stick out only 10mm and using some 15mm feet's will be not bad. Don't remember those rubber feet dimensions I have in use, but must be exact 10mm.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> So, the PSU was DOA. I ordered a new one, now everything works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice have fun with your build.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Thx this is what i meant.
> And my suggestion is to fold a 2mm aluminium sheet to get more than the half fan (around 15mm) inside the case and skrew it on the original 4 mounting point of the drive bay. So the fan will stick out only 10mm and using some 15mm feet's will be not bad. Don't remember those rubber feet dimensions I have in use, but must be exact 10mm.


Ah, very nice! That would definitely be an interesting solution! And depending on how powerful the fans are, you could potentially remove the shroud and fans from the GPU (leaving the heatsink), and you could probably just passively cool the GPU. Except it wouldn't exactly be passively cooled because of the powerful fans underneath


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Ah, very nice! That would definitely be an interesting solution! And depending on how powerful the fans are, you could potentially remove the shroud and fans from the GPU (leaving the heatsink), and you could probably just passively cool the GPU. Except it wouldn't exactly be passively cooled because of the powerful fans underneath


It is posibel. The noctua industrial out performance any 120mm fan on every level. Took a picture of the original mounting plate and the skrew holes do not inter fear with the fan. Just have to make the aluminium bracket bit bigger.

Have to switch cases with my girlfrends. My case have full perforated bottom.


----------



## mike202

My system is up and running. The main fan (Noctua IndustrialPPC 3000 PWM) is pretty damn loud. What tools do you use to control fan speeds and temperatures? Sorry, I'm usually a Mac user


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> It is posibel. The noctua industrial out performance any 120mm fan on every level. Took a picture of the original mounting plate and the skrew holes do not inter fear with the fan. Just have to make the aluminium bracket bit bigger.
> 
> Have to switch cases with my girlfrends. My case have full perforated bottom.


this looks pretty cool tbh! cant wait to see what you cook together man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> My system is up and running. The main fan (Noctua IndustrialPPC 3000 PWM) is pretty damn loud. What tools do you use to control fan speeds and temperatures? Sorry, I'm usually a Mac user


You can control the fan speed in the bios, but also use Speedfan (it looks shady but its legit)


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> My system is up and running. The main fan (Noctua IndustrialPPC 3000 PWM) is pretty damn loud. What tools do you use to control fan speeds and temperatures? Sorry, I'm usually a Mac user


The easy way use your motherboard software to fine-tune it. Asus use Ai suite and have fan expert for optimization.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Thx this is what i meant.
> And my suggestion is to fold a 2mm aluminium sheet to get more than the half fan (around 15mm) inside the case and skrew it on the original 4 mounting point of the drive bay. So the fan will stick out only 10mm and using some 15mm feet's will be not bad. Don't remember those rubber feet dimensions I have in use, but must be exact 10mm.


Aha!! I can perforate the inner side of the aluminium sheet not cut a circlet and create a mesh to prevent things enter the fan. So the shaped part will be inverted and form a external mesh through the case bottom.
Her a drawing of what I mean



I feel evil


----------



## Dinkley

Guys!

Thank you so much for your help!

I went ahead and used my grinder to take off a couple of mm of the heat sink along that edge and now it fits fine.

I plugged it in and the bios boots fine, everything is recognised as it should be.

This might be a really obvious question, but how would I rotate the cooler? It seems to only fit the mounting clip 2 ways!

I guess it's too late now though, haha! At least I did a relatively clean job of it and you can't see it anyway because it's underneath.

Only the case to come now! I just got the dispatch notification by email, it just left Germany!


----------



## Dinkley

Here's the bit I ground down, and the RAM looking a lot happier!


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Here's the bit I ground down, and the RAM looking a lot happier!


Ouch, says your cooler!


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I went ahead and used my grinder to take off a couple of mm of the heat sink along that edge and now it fits fine.
> 
> I plugged it in and the bios boots fine, everything is recognised as it should be.
> 
> This might be a really obvious question, but how would I rotate the cooler? It seems to only fit the mounting clip 2 ways!
> 
> I guess it's too late now though, haha! At least I did a relatively clean job of it and you can't see it anyway because it's underneath.
> 
> Only the case to come now! I just got the dispatch notification by email, it just left Germany!


Remove the base part from the motherboard, rotate it 90 degrees and skrew it in place. Now the mounting point have changed and you cane fix the top part in the other direction.


----------



## Dinkley

Ok gotcha! Thanks! It's too late now anyway but it seems to be working and it looks OK I guess haha! Yeah my poor cooler...


----------



## Dinkley

Anyone have any specific advice regarding cable management?

Mine won't have an optical drive or SATA HD (it has a small M.2 for now) so I'm hoping I can keep it fairly minimal. Will there be space under the motherboard? I notice the TU-100 is open / mounts on a frame there, can that help keep things looking nice and not impede airflow through the main chamber?

I'll most likely get it up and running and then spoil it with a Cable Mod set of replacement cables in white, they let you choose the length on their 'configurator' so I bet that will be useful for TU100 builds!


----------



## mike202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The easy way use your motherboard software to fine-tune it. Asus use Ai suite and have fan expert for optimization.


OK, I switched the fan modes in BIOS from DC to PWM and let it do some auto-calibrating of the fans. Turned out great! The fans are now much quieter. Unhearable in idle and reasonable in normal windows activities.


----------



## Seban

@Dinkley

Try not to write post after post. Use "edit function" (pencil icon)


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike202*
> 
> OK, I switched the fan modes in BIOS from DC to PWM and let it do some auto-calibrating of the fans. Turned out great! The fans are now much quieter. Unhearable in idle and reasonable in normal windows activities.


You can still manual tune the fan in the software of your matherboard if you thing it is to loud. Have to experiment a bit to determinate the exact configuration it's suites you.


----------



## some1else

Got a reply from Lian Li Taiwan official that TU110 regretfully hit an "end of life" so no chance to get one from them. Maybe as old-stock somewhere.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Got a reply from Lian Li Taiwan official that TU110 regretfully hit an "end of life" so no chance to get one from them. Maybe as old-stock somewhere.


I posted a while ago that I also got the same answer when I was writing with them on Facebook.
Pity. TU110 would be crown jewel of any TU Patriot...


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I posted a while ago that I also got the same answer when I was writing with them on Facebook.
> Pity. TU110 would be crown jewel of any TU Patriot...


Im feeling a sertain hint of "Myrdal, get one, get one!" in that sentence man


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Im feeling a sertain hint of "Myrdal, get one, get one!" in that sentence man


Well... What can I say, by now you know me better than I know myself







I see at least two reasons why its worth it:

*Reason number 1:* Imagine video review of TU110 or better, video of build in TU110. Nobody in whole youtube made video of TU110. Nobody in whole internet made any kind of review of TU110 (I am not talking about product info on Lian-Li site but full blown review or video review/build video as mentioned previously);

*Reason number 2:* You would not only gain the whole complete collection of TU cases, not only you be the patriot of TU series, but you be the king of TU and have unlimited respect for the rest of your life and after you die people will worship you as the one and only that did it (this is better than becoming the president).

Dont you hear voices in your head sayin' : "Do it!, Do it!" ?


----------



## Vingles

It's a shame that TU110 won't be available. Lian-Li has had too many products for mITX. Some say they don't really put much effort into design some of those cases, which I agree with. TU100 is just a good example. Probably everyone who owns the case has the feeling to drill a hole below VGA card. That shows whoever designs TU100 probably didn't put much thoughts while doing his job.

...

But maybe they want the TU100 JUST for low TDP VGA card and thus just didn't bother to put another hole at bottom of the case.

Who knows


----------



## Seban

Some modders can modify existing TU100 or even build a case from scratch, but something from scratch is extremely expensive by their taste and for me its not worth to go to a modder. I tried contacting most known moders in Poland, but they said that either are fully booked with other projects or they wont bother changing their cutters settings for a project that does not involve loads of money as they claim to work with known brads etc. And I shown them heavy breather and ask if they can make me something like this either from scratch or out of the TU100 I send them. They mostly build huge ATX cases because that is what market demands most. I am very interested in ITX market, new motherboards, new cooling solutions, new cases.

I really wish that heavy breather original creator would put up his case for sale or try to make business out of the things he did. From what I have read if I remember correctly, he was assembling a workshop, damn I would pay him any money he would ask only if he could build me a heavy breather and ship it to me somehow.

OK enough dreaming.

Whoever designed TU100 did not anticipated that enthusiats will be looking into it or they did not anticipated that miniaturized computers will have similar potential to their full blown ATX. Its always determined by the market. ITX gamers or generaly people who seek beastly ITX equipment is a minority of the market. Most people still go for full sized computers with all the fancy led stripes, colours, cable mods etc.

I fully agree with Myrdal that building tiny but powerfull is much more of a challenge. Now a 5 year old kid could probably build a computer. But 5 year old kid would not probobly do that in TU100, unless he is a smart kid that have a good taste.

PS: I know I said I would pay all money to get heavy breather and I complain when modders put a huge price tag, *** is the deal with that? I explain. I will pay reasonable money. Not a money that I could buy a small country with its citizenz and army. Those people dont know the meaning of word reasonable but they dont want to make simple mods with reasonable price. Thats why there is no reason in this... Hope you didnt lost me


----------



## Dinkley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> @Dinkley
> 
> Try not to write post after post. Use "edit function" (pencil icon)


Ah sorry! I'll try to contain myself!









So my TU-100A case will be delivered on Wednesday!! I'm super excited.

I also scored an LG 34UM95 on eBay for an amazing price. This is an old video from Linus about the monitor.






So it's a 34" 60Hz 21:9 ratio, 3440x1440 resolution, 5ms latency. The native resolution has only 60% as many pixels to drive as a full 4k, so I'm thinking it will be a good match for the 1070 to run most games on Ultra settings at 60Hz. I'm not one of these competitive hair-trigger gaming types so 60Hz should be more than enough for me!

It's also a great monitor for multi-tasking, and has excellent colour reproduction for design work. I have a really lovely 2k screen on my work computer (Dell Precision M4800) but it's only like 15" so I have to get pretty close to it. Not a problem if I'm consulting with a client for short periods, but can be a pain for extended periods of work, which I tend to do at home. This monitor will let me plug my laptop in and keep the 1440 height I'm used to for all my icon scaling, and it will even let me share between 2 inputs so me and a friend can play Goldeneye Source in split screen on both machines! The 50Hz limit on the HDMI will be fine for all tasks on my laptop so they can each have a dedicated input.

I also think it will look great with the aluminium case and my MagicForce keyboard!







I got the monitor for £375 in like-new condition and the keyboard was £30.

I might also get a white DS4 controller and replace the d-pad, buttons and sticks with these aluminium replacements! But I am a freak like that!





I'm too excited!


----------



## Mkander99

Hey guys, you know how a while back i said i wouldnt be putting a hole in the bottom of my case for a fan... i changed my mind! im going to line up a noctua 92 mm slim fan exactly with the 92 mm fan on my gpu and the noctua fan will act like a vacuum sucking out all of the hot air off the gpu and out the case. my grandfather has a hole drill that i can use, but what size should i use? 3 in or 3.5? i want to have the most space for the blades to move air, but i also want there to be enough space for mounting holes on the fan, so what should i do?


----------



## Dinkley

@seban

I'd love to help you out, I'll be modding my case on my CNC so we'll see how that goes first and if you like it maybe I'll do one for you!

If enough people want one I could make a set of jigs to hold a TU-100 and a bunch of took paths for popular components.


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkander99*
> 
> Hey guys, you know how a while back i said i wouldnt be putting a hole in the bottom of my case for a fan... i changed my mind! im going to line up a noctua 92 mm slim fan exactly with the 92 mm fan on my gpu and the noctua fan will act like a vacuum sucking out all of the hot air off the gpu and out the case. my grandfather has a hole drill that i can use, but what size should i use? 3 in or 3.5? i want to have the most space for the blades to move air, but i also want there to be enough space for mounting holes on the fan, so what should i do?


92mm is 3.6 inches, so you should use a 3.5inch bit







but line them up to double check first. bring the fan to the hardware store if you have to buy the bits.
but dont mount the fan to suck air out, it will starve the gpu fan of air. (have tried it, no luck) better to put cold air in







glad to see you changed your mind tho ^_^


----------



## Carniflex

Would this motherboard fit into TU-100: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B150M-HDS/

188 x 195 mm (188 x 185 seems to be the PCB size). Listed as mATX but its actually only a single extra PCI-e slot.



I dont have TU-100 and I'm probably more likely to go with a scratch build for my next case but looking at that motherboard I wondered about TU-100. It's not available around here ofc anymore. Only TU-200 is still around here and at the prices where I can get a fully custom thing lasercut and bent from 2mm aluminium. But damn that TU-100 (and also 200) are sexy cases for sure.


----------



## Myrdal

Well, it has been debated in here before that this would actually fit, but you would not be able to run an AIO and you would have to have a true single slot gpu or run non at all. And ofc you would have to live without the bottom drive mounts like every other tu owner ever









I would love to see this in a tu100 case for sure man, wispering "do it do it do it do it"


----------



## Vingles

Although it's probably just me, I'd like to share it with you. Cus here feels like a big family to me, the TU100 "owners" club. I didn't have one yet!

But I just came across this case. I'm a bit tempted to buy that. Originally I want to switch from Define S to TU100. Now I think I could also switch from Define S to this case, a bit smaller. If so, I wouldn't have to buy another VGA card. (I have a long card, MSI GTX 970.)



We'll see.

Alright, mumbling over. I'm out. =)

Product page: http://cougargaming.com/en/products/cases/qbx/


----------



## fer9001

No hand held on top?
Sorry not my type......







to large case! Not mobile ....


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> Although it's probably just me, I'd like to share it with you. Cus here feels like a big family to me, the TU100 "owners" club. I didn't have one yet!
> 
> But I just came across this case. I'm a bit tempted to buy that. Originally I want to switch from Define S to TU100. Now I think I could also switch from Define S to this case, a bit smaller. If so, I wouldn't have to buy another VGA card. (I have a long card, MSI GTX 970.)
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Alright, mumbling over. I'm out. =)
> 
> Product page: http://cougargaming.com/en/products/cases/qbx/


Ugly. No handle. Too big. I dont like it.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> No hand held on top?
> Sorry not my type......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to large case! Not mobile ....


Hande is _very_ simple mod. Approx 3 EUR plus 4x M5 bolts and nuts.



Hard plastic door handle from a local hardware shop. I have used these for up to 18 kg. Metal version has been good for up to 32 kg for me. Just drill 4 holes, bolt it to the case and BAM - you have a case with a handle.

Assuming there is no fan grill on the top panel - if there is then its a bit more serious undertaking as you would need to reinforce a top panel.

But TU-x00 cases are a bit flashier and made of aluminium and have this nice rugged look and design of an old suitcase with these corner pieces.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Hande is _very_ simple mod. Approx 3 EUR plus 4x M5 bolts and nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard plastic door handle from a local hardware shop. I have used these for up to 18 kg. Metal version has been good for up to 32 kg for me. Just drill 4 holes, bolt it to the case and BAM - you have a case with a handle.
> 
> Assuming there is no fan grill on the top panel - if there is then its a bit more serious undertaking as you would need to reinforce a top panel.
> 
> But TU-x00 cases are a bit flashier and made of aluminium and have this nice rugged look and design of an old suitcase with these corner pieces.


Handle on a big fat red case like that is pointless. It is as pointless as the radiator and fans actualy being outside. This case is so big so it should house that rad and fans inside. Why it is not doing this? TU100 is small and sexy. In spy world it is all reverse. You wanna say: "Look how small, sleek and sexy this is" not "Look how huge this is with rad and fans still being outside".


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Handle on a big fat red case like that is pointless. It is as pointless as the radiator and fans actualy being outside. This case is so big so it should house that rad and fans inside. Why it is not doing this? TU100 is small and sexy. In spy world it is all reverse. You wanna say: "Look how small, sleek and sexy this is" not "Look how huge this is with rad and fans still being outside".


The point I made was not about the size of the chassis where the handle is added but the fact that the handle is a simple thing to add. The picture was just added as an example that it can be indeed done.

Now about this case specifically and about the points you raised against this specific picture:

It is not pointless. It makes the case much easier to carry that it would be without the handle. If you have any real arguments about why the handle is pointless feel free to show them. Would probably need significant mental gymnastic capabilities to come up with something that makes and handle to have a point, for example, on TU-300 but not on this case.
Radiator and most of the loop outside does have a point. The point is that if it leaks it leaks outside the system. Downside is that if the case gets knocked around its easier to damage the exposed parts. It has an handle afterall so it gets lugged around a fair bit.
The radiator and fans do not fit inside for couple of reasons: (1) There is 3x 3.5'' HDD's in there for total of 10 TB of storage and 3x 2.5'' SSD's for total of 0.8 TB SSD space. (2) There is two GFX cards that would not fit with the fans and radiator inside.
If it all would fit into a smaller case and within the budget constraints I would ofc be happy to take a smaller case. Every kg and every mm in this build has been _very_ carefully considered. This a fourth iteration of a portable PC with desktop parts - not counting the very first one which did not involve case modding. Because I already had an AX-1200i PSU and a full size ATX motherboard which replacement would have prevented me from upgrading the GFX card instead then that dictated the size of the build.
For a portable PC normally a weight is more important characteristics than a physical size. This particular build is 16 kg which is still light enough for a grown man with normal physical characteristics to carry comfortably with one hand for up to ~300 meters from a nearby parking spot to wherever the PC needs to go. Given options I would say that less than 12 kg would be preferred. That would mean dropping the water cooling part and getting a smaller PSU more suitable for the builds current max load. Perhaps next iteration. 390X is such a howler without water cooling part (only one of the GFX cards is actually water cooled).


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> The point I made was not about the size of the chassis where the handle is added but the fact that the handle is a simple thing to add. The picture was just added as an example that it can be indeed done.
> 
> Now about this case specifically and about the points you raised against this specific picture:
> 
> It is not pointless. It makes the case much easier to carry that it would be without the handle. If you have any real arguments about why the handle is pointless feel free to show them. Would probably need significant mental gymnastic capabilities to come up with something that makes and handle to have a point, for example, on TU-300 but not on this case.
> Radiator and most of the loop outside does have a point. The point is that if it leaks it leaks outside the system. Downside is that if the case gets knocked around its easier to damage the exposed parts. It has an handle afterall so it gets lugged around a fair bit.
> The radiator and fans do not fit inside for couple of reasons: (1) There is 3x 3.5'' HDD's in there for total of 10 TB of storage and 3x 2.5'' SSD's for total of 0.8 TB SSD space. (2) There is two GFX cards that would not fit with the fans and radiator inside.
> If it all would fit into a smaller case and within the budget constraints I would ofc be happy to take a smaller case. Every kg and every mm in this build has been _very_ carefully considered. This a fourth iteration of a portable PC with desktop parts - not counting the very first one which did not involve case modding. Because I already had an AX-1200i PSU and a full size ATX motherboard which replacement would have prevented me from upgrading the GFX card instead then that dictated the size of the build.
> For a portable PC normally a weight is more important characteristics than a physical size. This particular build is 16 kg which is still light enough for a grown man with normal physical characteristics to carry comfortably with one hand for up to ~300 meters from a nearby parking spot to wherever the PC needs to go. Given options I would say that less than 12 kg would be preferred. That would mean dropping the water cooling part and getting a smaller PSU more suitable for the builds current max load. Perhaps next iteration. 390X is such a howler without water cooling part (only one of the GFX cards is actually water cooled).


Sure you can add handle to an ugly and heavy case with crappy paint job, but this will not make TU100 out of it. Same goes for those who show sympathy for TU100 but want to buy other case. Its like saying "I love you" to a girl and right after that going to bed with her mother.

Heavy Breather is an example of finest craft, mobility and even it proves you dont need water cooling. Even I would completeley forget and throw AIO in the dumpster if I had a case like that:










Pure TU100 pornography.


----------



## fer9001

It is the perspective of the subject to determinate what suite to the users need how it will best serve the purpose. The one likes it wet (watercooled) the other likes to her the wisteling air ( air-cooled). Others wants it big mighty (full tower) and some others tiny cute (mini ITX). In the end it must do the work it has to accomplish. Non will ever bee perfect because the evolution drives the fantasy to the next stage (tu100,tu200,tu300.....) giving an other point of view for the same thing whe ar looking at! Take what was given you, add the best of YOU... to let the next one learn from the past, the mistakes, keeping the good part and add hiss different dreams to it, continuing the unending cycle of passion to the perfection that can't exist in reality(the final case satisfying all users)


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> It is the perspective of the subject to determinate what suite to the users need how it will best serve the purpose. The one likes it wet (watercooled) the other likes to her the wisteling air ( air-cooled). Others wants it big mighty (full tower) and some others tiny cute (mini ITX). In the end it must do the work it has to accomplish. Non will ever bee perfect because the evolution drives the fantasy to the next stage (tu100,tu200,tu300.....) giving an other point of view for the same thing whe ar looking at! Take what was given you, add the best of YOU... to let the next one learn from the past, the mistakes, keeping the good part and add hiss different dreams to it, continuing the unending cycle of passion to the perfection that can't exist in reality(the final case satisfying all users)


fer, I award you the VIP of the owners' club


----------



## fer9001

What is a Computer foe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> fer, I award you the VIP of the owners' club


I am honored to receive this promotion


----------



## vegamarks

Ladies and gentlemen! I present you the World's First LGA2011 (I hope) computer in a PC TU100 case!



As ugly it looks on the inside, I don't care about cable management (as of yet) and want to finally show everyone that you can build an LGA2011 computer inside this tiny case.
There are some cons though:
You'll need a specific watercooler (cooler master seidon 120v, which sucks cuz it makes noises and ****.) and it has to be front mounted after the fan.
Heat might be an issue.
Had to use a wifi adapter because the one it came with the mobo kind of sucks.
The only LGA2011 Mini-ITX mobo is super expensive.

And that is it for the most part.
Here is the build:
PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk
Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($368.99 @ SuperBiiz)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: ASRock X99E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA2011-3 Narrow Motherboard ($253.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($91.99 @ Jet)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($164.99 @ Jet)
Video Card: XFX Radeon RX 460 4GB Video Card ($134.99 @ NCIX US)
Case: Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($96.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Corsair)
Total: $1201.93
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-12-18 14:30 EST-0500


----------



## vegamarks

EDIT: Oops. Double posted by accident.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen! I present you the World's First LGA2011 (I hope) computer in a PC TU100 case!
> 
> 
> 
> As ugly it looks on the inside, I don't care about cable management (as of yet) and want to finally show everyone that you can build an LGA2011 computer inside this tiny case.
> There are some cons though:
> You'll need a specific watercooler (cooler master seidon 120v, which sucks cuz it makes noises and ****.) and it has to be front mounted after the fan.
> Heat might be an issue.
> Had to use a wifi adapter because the one it came with the mobo kind of sucks.
> The only LGA2011 Mini-ITX mobo is super expensive.
> 
> And that is it for the most part.
> Here is the build:
> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk
> Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($368.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: ASRock X99E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA2011-3 Narrow Motherboard ($253.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($91.99 @ Jet)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($164.99 @ Jet)
> Video Card: XFX Radeon RX 460 4GB Video Card ($134.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case: Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($96.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Corsair)
> Total: $1201.93
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-12-18 14:30 EST-0500


Congrats on being the first to have such a kickass rig in TU100. It sure is one hell of a mess inside, but I like your spirit. Way to go dude. Welcome in the club. Could you post screenshots of temps of CPU and GPU? Im curious about the details


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen! I present you the World's First LGA2011 (I hope) computer in a PC TU100 case!
> 
> 
> 
> As ugly it looks on the inside, I don't care about cable management (as of yet) and want to finally show everyone that you can build an LGA2011 computer inside this tiny case.
> There are some cons though:
> You'll need a specific watercooler (cooler master seidon 120v, which sucks cuz it makes noises and ****.) and it has to be front mounted after the fan.
> Heat might be an issue.
> Had to use a wifi adapter because the one it came with the mobo kind of sucks.
> The only LGA2011 Mini-ITX mobo is super expensive.
> 
> And that is it for the most part.
> Here is the build:
> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk
> Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($368.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: ASRock X99E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA2011-3 Narrow Motherboard ($253.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($91.99 @ Jet)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($164.99 @ Jet)
> Video Card: XFX Radeon RX 460 4GB Video Card ($134.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case: Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($96.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Corsair)
> Total: $1201.93
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-12-18 14:30 EST-0500


Well done and well come in Dreamland PC TU-100. Strap on your seatbelt and enjoy the Hot ride in the word of the small case.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen! I present you the World's First LGA2011 (I hope) computer in a PC TU100 case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> As ugly it looks on the inside, I don't care about cable management (as of yet) and want to finally show everyone that you can build an LGA2011 computer inside this tiny case.
> There are some cons though:
> You'll need a specific watercooler (cooler master seidon 120v, which sucks cuz it makes noises and ****.) and it has to be front mounted after the fan.
> Heat might be an issue.
> Had to use a wifi adapter because the one it came with the mobo kind of sucks.
> The only LGA2011 Mini-ITX mobo is super expensive.
> 
> And that is it for the most part.
> Here is the build:
> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk
> Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2LmHqk/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($368.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: ASRock X99E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA2011-3 Narrow Motherboard ($253.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($91.99 @ Jet)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($164.99 @ Jet)
> Video Card: XFX Radeon RX 460 4GB Video Card ($134.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case: Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($96.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Corsair)
> Total: $1201.93
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-12-18 14:30 EST-0500


Welcome to the club mate! Added you to the list


----------



## vegamarks

Thank you, everyone! If anyone has questions about my build, I will try my best to answer them.


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> Thank you, everyone! If anyone has questions about my build, I will try my best to answer them.


Question #1, why did you choose that as your forum avatar?


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vegamarks*
> 
> If anyone has questions about my build, I will try my best to answer them.


what is up with liquid cooler plate - it is really aimed at single model cooler or can be modified to accommodate other AIO solutions as well? I wonder if you asked ASRock and what they got to say about this.
It's a top tier mainboard with cooling limitations due to ITX size versus socket size - granted. But limiting support to already "end-of-life"-ish watercooler model - sad


----------



## Seban

I believe every cooler have mounts for propper socket. If they declare they support X99, the mounting solution should be in the box. Only problem is the PSU above the CPU and he also have to watch out for the thickness of the radiator. Those are the only limiting factors. He could have H80i there, Tundra Slim and other. I refuse to believe also that he would be limited to the crappy Seidon.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I believe every cooler have mounts for propper socket. If they declare they support X99, the mounting solution should be in the box. Only problem is the PSU above the CPU and he also have to watch out for the thickness of the radiator. .


Okay, let's stop believing and do some fact checks - LGA2011 socket is bigger than LGA115x - due to socket itself being bigger. So beauty of X99 motherboard from ASRock is that they modified cooling specification to put huge LGA2011 socket with smaller mounting holes. Because of that you can not mount "any" cooler on CPU - but only the one supplied by them. If you want to mount water cooler block you need to use their "out of the box supplied bracket" as well - and regretfully it seems like it's not aimed at all watercooling blocks.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Okay, let's stop believing and do some fact checks - LGA2011 socket is bigger than LGA115x - due to socket itself being bigger. So beauty of X99 motherboard from ASRock is that they modified cooling specification to put huge LGA2011 socket with smaller mounting holes. Because of that you can not mount "any" cooler on CPU - but only the one supplied by them. If you want to mount water cooler block you need to use their "out of the box supplied bracket" as well - and regretfully it seems like it's not aimed at all watercooling blocks.


But the coolers that claim to support it should have it within the box, no?


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> But the coolers that claim to support it should have it within the box, no?


Coolers are not aware about ASRock modifying just one LGA2011 socket motherboard out of hundreds with the same socket to have different mounting holes to fit on ITX sized mainboard.
LGA2011 as any other socket have specification sheet (from intel in that case) which also declares the distance between mounting holes and etc.
Cooler manufacturers comply with this and support this. ASRock made experiment to fit something which is not suppose to fit - but of course violated the intel specification by this - and because of that it supplies it's own heatsink with motherboard and also WB bracket. Not because they are so cool and generous, but only because motherboard is unusable otherwise.
Seriously, check a review from Linus for example, or compare images of mobo and cooler holes with other X99 ones.


----------



## Myrdal

You need to find one that supports narrow ILM man


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Coolers are not aware about ASRock modifying just one LGA2011 socket motherboard out of hundreds with the same socket to have different mounting holes to fit on ITX sized mainboard.
> LGA2011 as any other socket have specification sheet (from intel in that case) which also declares the distance between mounting holes and etc.
> Cooler manufacturers comply with this and support this. ASRock made experiment to fit something which is not suppose to fit - but of course violated the intel specification by this - and because of that it supplies it's own heatsink with motherboard and also WB bracket. Not because they are so cool and generous, but only because motherboard is unusable otherwise.
> Seriously, check a review from Linus for example, or compare images of mobo and cooler holes with other X99 ones.


I see now. Thought that this is one standardized socket, no different from the other ones of its kind.
For its price its still a shame that it has such narrow support. But Im certain it is no problem for advanced metal-monging modders







It is just a piece of metal. Blacksmith from Tristram could do a new one, maybe even crircular?









I bet Myrdal would rip out the bracket that holds terminator's cpu, mod it somehow and make it into bracket for LGA2011







Or something like that. Fer would trough in one big laugh at the end that only I cant do it


----------



## Vingles

Hey, just another thought, do you guys happen to know any other *dual-fan design graphics cards* can fit in this case, besides Zotac 970 dual fan?


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> do you guys happen to know


I wish we would really end up making spreadsheet of compatible hardware to have quick answer in the first post without scrolling the pages.

From top of my head - zotac 1070 mini should fit. but its really a tight one.


----------



## Seban

I dont really think its that hard. People are just lazy. Lemme bring it down to you some basic guidelines.

First question is if you use a single fan on the front or fan+rad because this will either add or substract few milimeters from the calculations. Rads are usually 25 or more mm's thick, sometimes less if slim variant (check specs for your desired AIO's), 120 MM fans are usually 25 MM thick (but ofcourse to be sure, check the specs of ur desired fan!) so adding those two it we have total of 50 MM. What do we do with this?

Next step is how much total space is in the case. That is on Lian Li specs. Here if some of you are lazy:



Total expansion card (in other words GPU unless u wanna roll with integred graphics and put PCI-E SSD







but lets stick to the GPU, OK?







) is 193 mm.

So if you go RAD+FAN and they are 25 mm each that gives us 50mm total substracted from 193 mm and there you go, your free space.
Now all you have to do is check specs of GPU you consider to fit, check how long it is.

In some extreme cases you might wanna get rid of the USB 3.0 panel at the front for more space.

Thats it.

General rule: ALWAYS READ THE SPECIFICATIONS --> SPECIFICALY THE MEASUREMENTS and you will be fine


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> I wish we would really end up making spreadsheet of compatible hardware to have quick answer in the first post without scrolling the pages.
> 
> From top of my head - zotac 1070 mini should fit. but its really a tight one.


First of all, to edit the OP we I have to get permission from an admin or moderator of OCN and i have to have absolutly everything ready to go when i ask for permission. Because of safety issues with regards to long time OPS deleting their accounts and stuff there is no way to edit it any other way.

Second, this is going to happend in january. a new OP is in the works with all info youd ever need.

Third, the case has room for a 193mm long gpu without mods,(even with an aio turned 90degrees so it doesnt hang down below the level of the fan) in every store they sell gpus ive seen they list specifically how long a gpu is in mm so this is just a case of people not willing to do *any* research them self.

So yeah. Myself and @Simmons572 are hard at working making your life easier, so please be greatfull for that.

For all others im pretty much absent due to work and holiday stuff until first week of january in case anyone dms me









Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> First of all, to edit the OP we I have to get permission from an admin or moderator of OCN and i have to have absolutly everything ready to go when i ask for permission. Because of safety issues with regards to long time OPS deleting their accounts and stuff there is no way to edit it any other way.


thanks for all of the hard work! As I have a lucky guess - no need to edit the OP - you already have google doc plugged in - just add another sheet to it and that is all. OP can remain unchanged - google smartly embeds sheets with tabs on its own.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> I wish we would really end up making spreadsheet of compatible hardware to have quick answer in the first post without scrolling the pages.
> 
> From top of my head - zotac 1070 mini should fit. but its really a tight one.


Zotac 1070 mini do not fit in the case without moding! It is 210mm long, to long for plug & play.

Edit: And reading the pages (walking your walk) is like be gratefully for the contribution of the other member. Also you get guidelines to avoid mistakes don from previous bilder- moders! So the short cut you wish is pointless.

"Success is not a destination, but the road that you're on. Being successful means that you're working hard and walking your walk every day. You can only live your dream by working hard towards it. That's living your dream."

Marlon Wayans


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> I wish we would really end up making spreadsheet of compatible hardware to have quick answer in the first post without scrolling the pages.
> 
> From top of my head - zotac 1070 mini should fit. but its really a tight one.


Thanks for answering that, some1else =]

Seems like zotac 970 is the only longer-than-200mm card that fits in this case. but ill check more cards' length when i have the time.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> First of all, to edit the OP we I have to get permission from an admin or moderator of OCN and i have to have absolutly everything ready to go when i ask for permission. Because of safety issues with regards to long time OPS deleting their accounts and stuff there is no way to edit it any other way.
> 
> Second, this is going to happend in january. a new OP is in the works with all info youd ever need.
> 
> Third, the case has room for a 193mm long gpu without mods,(even with an aio turned 90degrees so it doesnt hang down below the level of the fan) in every store they sell gpus ive seen they list specifically how long a gpu is in mm so this is just a case of people not willing to do *any* research them self.
> 
> So yeah. Myself and @Simmons572 are hard at working making your life easier, so please be greatfull for that.
> 
> For all others im pretty much absent due to work and holiday stuff until first week of january in case anyone dms me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas guys.


Yeah, what he said! I am pretty busy as well.. Even though school has ended for the semester, I am studying to retake my CCNA Security exam on Friday. Also, it looks like I am going to start taking on a bigger work load at work as well..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> thanks for all of the hard work! As I have a lucky guess - no need to edit the OP - you already have google doc plugged in - just add another sheet to it and that is all. OP can remain unchanged - google smartly embeds sheets with tabs on its own.


We understand that. However, for the sake of making the OP easier to read, and adding some new information [I.E. - The TU-300 and TU-110], we figured and update would be necessary. Don't worry folks, we have some plans that are being worked on behind the curtain.


----------



## vegamarks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> Question #1, why did you choose that as your forum avatar?


I like goats.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> what is up with liquid cooler plate - it is really aimed at single model cooler or can be modified to accommodate other AIO solutions as well? I wonder if you asked ASRock and what they got to say about this.
> It's a top tier mainboard with cooling limitations due to ITX size versus socket size - granted. But limiting support to already "end-of-life"-ish watercooler model - sad


I think you are talking about the bottom plate that goes behind the motherboard. Anyways, there are screws in around the cpu bracket. The cooler comes with screws that acts as a mounting screw for the cooler. So no need to install a newer plate.


----------



## Dinkley

Merry Christmas, Myrdal!

I got my tu100 today and fitted everything inside! Booted it up and it works like a charm.

I thought I was doing so well with the cable management, then by the time it came to putting the side panel back on it looked a real mess! Everything's where it should be though and it's mainly just the 3 cables going into the PSU.

My brother helped me get the 1070 in there, he has dexterous hands! It was like parking a car into an impossible space, forwards backwards etc!

The only issue I had is I couldn't get the IO shield to line up, forced it a bit too much and popped the rivet out from the back. I managed to get it back in again though with half a washer under it so the screw tightened up to the right place.

The 140mm Noctua Redux fitted in great and I was able to mount the fan protector and the dust filter as well. There are small gaps around the filter, but I think it's pretty good to be honest. I haven't done any overclocking or stress testing yet, but it's been cool and quiet.

I'll take some pictures soon! Thanks to everyone that helped, it's been a great project and it's a tough little thing!

Cheers


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Merry Christmas, Myrdal!
> 
> I got my tu100 today and fitted everything inside! Booted it up and it works like a charm.
> 
> I thought I was doing so well with the cable management, then by the time it came to putting the side panel back on it looked a real mess! Everything's where it should be though and it's mainly just the 3 cables going into the PSU.
> 
> My brother helped me get the 1070 in there, he has dexterous hands! It was like parking a car into an impossible space, forwards backwards etc!
> 
> The only issue I had is I couldn't get the IO shield to line up, forced it a bit too much and popped the rivet out from the back. I managed to get it back in again though with half a washer under it so the screw tightened up to the right place.
> 
> The 140mm Noctua Redux fitted in great and I was able to mount the fan protector and the dust filter as well. There are small gaps around the filter, but I think it's pretty good to be honest. I haven't done any overclocking or stress testing yet, but it's been cool and quiet.
> 
> I'll take some pictures soon! Thanks to everyone that helped, it's been a great project and it's a tough little thing!
> 
> Cheers


Welcome in the club.
The cabel layout suld be cyrcular round the case. The edges of the case provide hiding places. At the back upper part of the case you will find room to tackel extra long cabels. Part of the cabel from the front panel can be hidden behind the matherboard takin the bottom root to the side panel where you find more space to pass through.

No worked for the gaps at the bottom fan. The air flow created from the fan full draw air properly and prevent the passing from the left space. You can check the airflow with the smoke of those meditation smoke sticks. Don't know how they be named.

Once again enjoy the miracle world of mini ITX case TU-100









Example of my cable layout!


----------



## Seban

Hey Fer, how is that 140mm fan adapter thing going on?


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Hey Fer, how is that 140mm fan adapter thing going on?


The adapter is still on its way. Got the fan an a piece of Plexiglas whispering to me it need to be cut in the correct size to take the place of the adapter.


----------



## some1else

Planning to give my silver TU-100 upgrade in form of this SilverStone slim 5.25" ODD panel - I really like USB-C and SD/microSD card slots. Not sure if I want to use additional M.2 slot feature of it.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Planning to give my silver TU-100 upgrade in form of this SilverStone slim 5.25" ODD panel - I really like USB-C and SD/microSD card slots. Not sure if I want to use additional M.2 slot feature of it.


Nice gadget. If i only had the drive bay free to use it.


----------



## Seban

Actualy I'd be more interested in modding existing TU-100 drive bay to house more 2.5" SSD drives. Had to put one of my SSD to box (128 GB one) because I couldnt figure how to squeeze it along with my second 250 GB SSD which became now my primary


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Actualy I'd be more interested in modding existing TU-100 drive bay to house more 2.5" SSD drives. Had to put one of my SSD to box (128 GB one) because I couldnt figure how to squeeze it along with my second 250 GB SSD which became now my primary


The optical drive bay have room on top to put maby 2 SSD's. At the bottom of the same bay you will find 4 mounting holes. There you can skrew one SSD. If you tape multiple SSD or get some striped adapter to skrew the side of the SSD together then you cane skrew the top SSD to the mounting point I mentioned.

In the picture you can see the SSD mounted to the bottom of my optical drive bay.


----------



## Seban

When I was assembling my build in TU100 and I had that tray in my hands I spent some extra time trying to find a way to do as you say because I figured myself it could be done, but it was not possible. If you screw it from bottom then how do you screw in the drive that is at the top? bottom holes will take screw mounts? I cant visualize this in my head...


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The optical drive bay have room on top to put maby 2 SSD's. At the bottom of the same bay you will find 4 mounting holes. There you can skrew one SSD. If you tape multiple SSD or get some striped adapter to skrew the side of the SSD together then you cane skrew the top SSD to the mounting point I mentioned.
> 
> In the picture you can see the SSD mounted to the bottom of my optical drive bay.


You mean you can fit one in the bay and one under the bay? wow! I didn't know that.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> When I was assembling my build in TU100 and I had that tray in my hands I spent some extra time trying to find a way to do as you say because I figured myself it could be done, but it was not possible. If you screw it from bottom then how do you screw in the drive that is at the top? bottom holes will take screw mounts? I cant visualize this in my head...


Trust your eyes and look closer the picture! I have installed the blueray and the Samsung Evo SSD in this picture. If you skrew from the side optical bay skrew holes the first SSD and with some piece of metal sheet the second SSD to the bottom of the pictured Samsung Evo you will have hanging 2 SSD in the same spot. Just imagine my huge cooler where not in this place like your cases have this spot clear of opstacles. Maby it is possible to get multiple stacked SSD in the same way.

Edit the SSD in the drive bay will bee lose, not screwed in the bay maby kept in place with velcrow stripes. Only the outside SSD will be screwd underneath.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vingles*
> 
> You mean you can fit one in the bay and one under the bay? wow! I didn't know that.


In my current case I have removed the under the bay ssd. Yes it is possible to skrew one ssd under the bay from inside the bay (if you skrew the first from the side with others you cane stack more SSD) and squeeze over your DVD-ROM other more ssd's. Over the DVD-ROM is room to put more ssd's.

In this picture the SATA cable of the DVD-ROM is clearly to see and the SSD placed under the bay.


@Seban her is your solution you cane also tape the 3 SSD's together before scrweing the red to the bottom of the bay. You have to use flat head screws that come usual with the SSD.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Actualy I'd be more interested in modding existing TU-100 drive bay to house more 2.5" SSD drives. Had to put one of my SSD to box (128 GB one) because I couldnt figure how to squeeze it along with my second 250 GB SSD which became now my primary


I have found that the easiest way to mount an SSD is a bit of two sided tape.


----------



## Seban

Thank you guys for making things clearer. Makes perfect sense now









Fer you are not just a person who build his computer. You are an artist and a philosopher. You surely deserve VIP title and to be in the hall of fame togheter with TU100 legends like Myrdal and Simmons.


----------



## Simmons572

Sup folks, I forgot to post over here yesterday, so let me take the time to self-promote my build log update








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was playing with the camera a bit, and decided to show off the current state of the parts list (Note to self, don't take final photos under florescent lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Hard to believe that all of this junk will eventually fit into the TU-100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts list has had a couple additions to reflect the photo below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -SNIP-
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing I wanted to show off was the audio solution for this build!
> 
> 
> 
> Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm (w/ removeable cable mod)
> Schiit Fulla 2
> Modmic 4 Uni w/ Mute
> Not only does it sound good, but I believe it will match the theme of this build very nicely!


----------



## Seban

That shiny psu gonna be in your build?


----------



## Simmons572

Maybe...


----------



## fer9001

Thank you Seban.
Her is my update of 120 to 140mm intake fan.
Canceled the order of the adapter, it took to long to arrive.
Got to a local store having computerized cuter and got a self-made adapter from Plexiglas of 5mm.
The following pictures are from the installation and a quick game WoT with full fan speed temps.








I want a breathing effect of red led on my frond fan. Have something in mind....


----------



## Simmons572

I am not sure what your temps were before, how do they compare?

Changing the subject, my brother finally convinced me to play World of Tanks. This game is dangerously addicting.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I am not sure what your temps were before, how do they compare?
> 
> Changing the subject, my brother finally convinced me to play World of Tanks. This game is dangerously addicting.


Hahahaha.... Now you got a real problem... You start with playing a bit, then you stay litele more to do this and that. In the end the clock has gone 4 in the morning and you still don't went to sleep.....


----------



## Simmons572

That is exactly the problem. Except make that 2 AM, with a 730 wake up for work


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Maybe...


Holy cow, that makes things very interesting







I know you mentioned you did not want to give away too much, but I must say this PSU caught my eye








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Thank you Seban.
> Her is my update of 120 to 140mm intake fan.
> Canceled the order of the adapter, it took to long to arrive.
> Got to a local store having computerized cuter and got a self-made adapter from Plexiglas of 5mm.
> The following pictures are from the installation and a quick game WoT with full fan speed temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a breathing effect of red led on my frond fan. Have something in mind....


Beautiful job, just beautiful. Amazing temps also. Normaly I prefer water cooling, but your radiator on CPU and this thing you did with 140mm fan is just pure porn.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I am not sure what your temps were before, how do they compare?
> 
> Changing the subject, my brother finally convinced me to play World of Tanks. This game is dangerously addicting.


I got a wild suggestion. If Fer plays WoT, if you play WoT, if Myrdal play WoT, why not make WoT-TU100 clan and play togheter?







I join you guys


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Holy cow, that makes things very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you mentioned you did not want to give away too much, but I must say this PSU caught my eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful job, just beautiful. Amazing temps also. Normaly I prefer water cooling, but your radiator on CPU and this thing you did with 140mm fan is just pure porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a wild suggestion. If Fer plays WoT, if you play WoT, if Myrdal play WoT, why not make WoT-TU100 clan and play togheter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I join you guys


I think we're in different regions, so Idk if that would be possible. Worth a shot though...


----------



## Vingles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Built this little monster over Christmas. Built to travel where I need it, and perform equal to a full, professional desktop. Yes its OP, but damn it, this case deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($321.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($167.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($319.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Lian-Li PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case ($90.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($84.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) ($133.75 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Keyboard:* iOne Xarmor U9W Wireless Standard Keyboard ($107.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
> *Mouse:* Logitech G700s Wireless Laser Mouse ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Other:* Gechic On-Lap 1502i ($400.00)
> *Total:* $2075.63
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-11 10:55 EST-0500_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Holy cow, that makes things very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you mentioned you did not want to give away too much, but I must say this PSU caught my eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful job, just beautiful. Amazing temps also. Normaly I prefer water cooling, but your radiator on CPU and this thing you did with 140mm fan is just pure porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a wild suggestion. If Fer plays WoT, if you play WoT, if Myrdal play WoT, why not make WoT-TU100 clan and play togheter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I join you guys


Cromwell! =]


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> In my current case I have removed the under the bay ssd. Yes it is possible to skrew one ssd under the bay from inside the bay (if you skrew the first from the side with others you cane stack more SSD) and squeeze over your DVD-ROM other more ssd's. Over the DVD-ROM is room to put more ssd's.
> 
> In this picture the SATA cable of the DVD-ROM is clearly to see and the SSD placed under the bay.
> 
> 
> @Seban her is your solution you cane also tape the 3 SSD's together before scrweing the red to the bottom of the bay. You have to use flat head screws that come usual with the SSD.


I used paperclips and screws to do the same.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> I used paperclips and screws to do the same.


Very nice done








It looks professional.
My friend @ejohnson you are my prof it is possible to mount 3 SSD under the optical drive bay.
It seams to be possible to fit one more in the row.
If you put one more with Velcro over the DVD Rom then it will bee a total of 5 SSD's in the TU-100 case


----------



## fer9001

The Noctua industrial fan 3000Rpm do not get close to it mentioned speed.
Her is my screenshot.

Left Cpu fan (Noctua industrial 140mm nominal 3000Rpm) Right Chassis Fan1 (Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 nominal 1000Rpm)


----------



## ejohnson

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Very nice done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks professional.
> My friend @ejohnson you are my prof it is possible to mount 3 SSD under the optical drive bay.
> It seams to be possible to fit one more in the row.
> If you put one more with Velcro over the DVD Rom then it will bee a total of 5 SSD's in the TU-100 case


With a 120mm fan you can fit 4, notice the space above the fan. Though if you have a radiator, you might not even be able to do 3 drives.
I ran mine with a 256gb msata on the motherboard, then two 500gb WD blacks in raid and a 1tb WD blue for media



I think most mitx motherboards are limited to 4 SATA ports, but often have a m.2 or u.2 port for another SSD on the backside of the motherboard (u.2 is a giant 2.5 inch drive that would not like the tu100)


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> W
> With a 120mm fan you can fit 4, notice the space above the fan. Though if you have a radiator, you might not even be able to do 3 drives.
> I ran mine with a 256gb msata on the motherboard, then two 500gb WD blacks in raid and a 1tb WD blue for media
> 
> 
> 
> I think most mitx motherboards are limited to 4 SATA ports, but often have a m.2 or u.2 port for another SSD on the backside of the motherboard (u.2 is a giant 2.5 inch drive that would not like the tu100)


Yes most mini ITX Mobo are limited to 4 SATA port but still there is some exceptions.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z87IDELUXE/ 

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87E-itx/.


----------



## fer9001

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Seban

Likewise


----------



## r2yet

would it fit TU100?


----------



## r2yet

sorry double post


----------



## Seban

Looks to be something new. However I dont like push pins but I have seen on Silverstone site that there is a screw variant. Too bad that Silverstone did not put any info on the TDP it can cover but my guess is non K CPUs are targeted with this nice looking cooler


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2yet*
> 
> 
> 
> would it fit TU100?


The over all height must be under 60mm. They ar listing it to be 66mm. So it is out of range to be mounted under the PSU. There is one change to do this by moding the PSU mounting holes to get extra height since there is extra room between side panel and the PSU.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> There is one change to do this by moding the PSU mounting holes to get extra height since there is extra room between side panel and the PSU.


All of this for 60mm fan? No way


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks, my mod is now underway!

If you are not following the build log, here is a status update:



[Case Mod] [Build Log] - PC-TU 100B (Unnamed PC)


----------



## Simmons572

How about adding a couple fans to the case?









[Case Mod] [Build Log] - PC-TU 100B (Unnamed PC)


----------



## fer9001

*Happy new year 2017 to the Club members and friends.* . ?


----------



## fer9001

The temptation was to big so I ordered two Noctua A6x25 for extra ventilation for the top placed like the picture I took.
Have to perforate the corresponding position



At the moment don't have time to do the mode but will do it when I can.


----------



## Simmons572

Good stuff man! I look forward to seeing the mod!


----------



## Myrdal

Something for new TU100 builders? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Simmons572

Guess we found the video at the same time









However, I have a concern:

The GPU is supposedly 8.3" long.
8.3 " = 210.82 mm

Which is 17.82mm too long for the case in the default, unmodded case configuration.









I will have to grab some measurements later, but I am not sure how well it would fit with the inner front panel removed.


----------



## Myrdal

Yes, thats correct unfortunatly, but i think it would be possible to modify the fan shroud a little to be able to use it. Also remove it completly and run an AIO on it like i did with my 760. But that ofc voids the warrenty. Cutting out a hole where the IO is might help tho ?


----------



## Simmons572

That's specifically what I want to get measurements of: The length from GPU IO to the front of the case, post-mod.


----------



## Myrdal

it actually looks a lot shorter than the Zotac 970 (short model) and that fits fine for some reason :s


----------



## Seban

Looks interesting. Only if it were the same length as the backplate, but it goes beyond a bit. I understand there are two fans, but does anyone know the exact specs of this card in terms of mesurements?
I have GTX 960 which has two fans and looks to be more compact than this...

I know 1080 is no 960 but its useless if it wont fit and I do have to be careful for the GPU mesurements as I have specific orientation of some connectors on the mobo


----------



## dbrunodna

There's always the Gigabyte 1070 mini which is only 6.65" long. I am really interested in this discussion because I am planning a TU100 build in the future (funds pending as usual!) Sucks our hobby has to be so $$$$$. Thanks for all the great info - one definitely needs to plan this build properly.


----------



## Dinkley

I wonder if you can help,

So I already filled up my 256GB M.2 and I want a cheap non-SSD hard drive. I've got rid of the 2.5" bays and I could do without more cables in the case, plus the casing of an external drive would be good since it's a portable build. USB 3.1 is 5GB/s versus SATA 3 which is 6GB/s so I'm not fussed about the speed.

Is there an easy way to link an "external" hard drive to my motherboard to mount inside the case?

I'd like to do something similar with a USB Bluetooth dongle that lets my computer pair with x-box controllers as well if possible.

Cheers!


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> I wonder if you can help,
> 
> So I already filled up my 256GB M.2 and I want a cheap non-SSD hard drive. I've got rid of the 2.5" bays and I could do without more cables in the case, plus the casing of an external drive would be good since it's a portable build. USB 3.1 is 5GB/s versus SATA 3 which is 6GB/s so I'm not fussed about the speed.
> 
> Is there an easy way to link an "external" hard drive to my motherboard to mount inside the case?
> 
> I'd like to do something similar with a USB Bluetooth dongle that lets my computer pair with x-box controllers as well if possible.
> 
> Cheers!


If I understood correct this is must bee your solution.
Use this adapter to split in tow the internal USB connection

or this for USB3

and after a USB hub

or USB3 HUB


to connect more USB devices or external USB HD's.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> it actually looks a lot shorter than the Zotac 970 (short model) and that fits fine for some reason



PCB seems to be the same length but cooler around ~1cm longer. If Zotac's 970 was still not a tightest fit, this may fit as well.. But gentleman, we are talking about 1080 card here... Although I saw pictures of Vega's die and it got nice 12Gb of HBM2 memory next to core, so potentially PCB will be same size as this guy (no sense to make is shorter, this seems to be ideal for ITX) - question as always is TDP which will affect the cooling solution size.


----------



## fer9001

No money at the moment for upgrade and the Gigabyte 1070 mini is a no brainer to exchange the gtx970. At the moment it does the job well and still looking forward for a Asus model to apear.


----------



## Dinkley

Cheers, Fer!

Can you post a link to where I can buy the one in the second picture?

Will I have to add an adapter to turn the internal USB header socket into a standard USB 3.0? And will this cause me to lose any of my case mounted USB ports?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Simmons572

Howdy folks, the build has been finished!





Check out the build log for more photos!


----------



## Seban

If you do stress test and the results will be what I think they could be it will mean that I have blow some dust off a book called "modding for idiots" and start getting some skills on modding








Very inspirational thing.
I told you long time ago, that you can make better job than heavy breather. Your work is pioneer and advanced even more. At least thats how I see it.

Heavy Breather is indeed supreme craftsmanship, but you have added more functionality and smarter solutions than what I saw on H.B. and since it is not the end as you said you gonna do some magic with the LED strips it again proves that I was right that you would do better job.

Congrats once again


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinkley*
> 
> Cheers, Fer!
> 
> Can you post a link to where I can buy the one in the second picture?
> 
> Will I have to add an adapter to turn the internal USB header socket into a standard USB 3.0? And will this cause me to lose any of my case mounted USB ports?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Not necessarily to loose the case USBs. There is a converter to make them standard usb3. You will plug one in the pictured usb3 internal adapter and the other in the USB hub you will use. Please try to find vendors of the items in your region. Those pictures I used was just to point out a way how to do it.
This is the adapter to convert internal to standard usb3.
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/bitfenix-external-usb-3.0-to-internal-usb-3.0-header-cable-ca-049-bx.html
Internal motherboard USB splitter
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Sale-2-Ports-USB-3-0-Female-to-Motherboard-20pin-Header-Internal-Adapter/889505443.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.142.g8hdm2&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_115_113_10000009_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_10000012_10103_10073_10102_10000015_10096_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051,searchweb201603_9,afswitch_4,single_sort_0_default&btsid=77160e31-6193-496f-ae89-42014d9870e0


----------



## r2yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Howdy folks, the build has been finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the build log for more photos!


Great work man







plz update benchmark and temp.


----------



## Simmons572

Will do!


----------



## Simmons572

Heya folks, I posted benchmarks and OC results. Come over and take a look!


----------



## Simmons572

I am currently featured on the front page of PCPartPicker!









This is so exciting!!


----------



## Seban

This is going to be small offtopic to our beloved LL TU-100 case. However this is so cool that I find it exciting and I would like to share:




He also did benchmark and temps:





What I love about this is form factor. Case seems to have preety nice ventilation and this is where Noctua NH-L9i shines because its not blocked.
It is a shame that its unavailable, at least what the site says on the case. Another unfortunate thing is that getting the HDPLEX or PICO PSU is not that easy in Poland.
I cant think of a way how would I obtain all the necessary components. But if I were in spending some cash in future and I would have an opportunity to get those, I would go for it like a person who is going for air when being choked to death


----------



## Seban

Nevermind.


----------



## MTHD

Just joined after Simmons572 recommended and seeing the Lian Li TU100 being featured on PCPartPicker !

I too am a fan of the ^^S4 Mini^^ case made by NotFromConcentrate but I shy away from those type of cases as it takes up too much space on the desk. I'm currently looking into getting a Lian Li PCQ-21 case as its much smaller, I found this build on reddit and it's exactly what I want to do when I get mine:




*(ALL CREDIT GOES TO REDDIT USER AVONG)*


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTHD*
> 
> Just joined after Simmons572 recommended and seeing the Lian Li TU100 being featured on PCPartPicker !
> 
> I too am a fan of the ^^S4 Mini^^ case made by NotFromConcentrate but I shy away from those type of cases as it takes up too much space on the desk. I'm currently looking into getting a Lian Li PCQ-21 case as its much smaller, I found this build on reddit and it's exactly what I want to do when I get mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -SNIP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(ALL CREDIT GOES TO REDDIT USER AVONG)*


Welcome to OCN!

That is indeed a tidy little build there. Look forward to seeing what you come up with! (Even if I can't add you to this club, it'll be great to see another great Lian Li sFF case build)









Oh, and since you are brand new, go an check out the http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-membersNew Member's Forum. Lot's of good info about the site over there.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTHD*
> 
> Just joined after Simmons572 recommended and seeing the Lian Li TU100 being featured on PCPartPicker !
> 
> I too am a fan of the ^^S4 Mini^^ case made by NotFromConcentrate but I shy away from those type of cases as it takes up too much space on the desk. I'm currently looking into getting a Lian Li PCQ-21 case as its much smaller, I found this build on reddit and it's exactly what I want to do when I get mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(ALL CREDIT GOES TO REDDIT USER AVONG)*


Welcome.

This build is nothing special in my eyes. With TU-100 you can do better and you can feel really great with handle







Sure it looks clean, but I have weird impression that there is some space that is being wasted. But different people, different taste


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> This build is nothing special in my eyes. With TU-100 you can do better and you can feel really great with handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it looks clean, but I have weird impression that there is some space that is being wasted. But different people, different taste


It looks shorter but taller. And it looks a lot cleaner then the TU-100 IMO. That being said, I see a lot of modding potential for this case.

Like, I could totally see a radiator mounted on the front and top of the case. And depending on the GPU/CPU used, maybe one of these 300W Pico PSUs. However, that PSU does not have a -12v rail, so mobo selection is limited.


----------



## Seban

Pico PSU/HDPlex makes my heart beat faster in regards to even smaller form factor. Thing is that those parts are rather hard if not impossible to get in my country.

I dont mind if it limits the choices. If a Pico/HDPlex is trully able to handle an i7 and GTX 970 like I heard in some video than its the next thing for me. Not right now, but in the future. I am curious how the cylindric case from Cryorig "Ola" turns out aswell. But that is made to fit full size GPU and I am interested more in compact cards more


----------



## MTHD

I too am excited about those PSU's, something that could power and i7/1080 mini would be very interested, especially for the Lian Li PC-Q01 case but might have to remove the GPU shroud for it to fit in lol


----------



## Q1234

I'm thinking about joining the TU100 club.

Once upon a time, I built a system with the Lian PC-Q21 case, which looks very similar to the TU100 minus the fan. The Q21 got so hot that it heated my m.2 ssd to over 80C, during medium/heavy cpu stress. I ended up returning the case because I was not comfortable with that temp.

Anyone notice unusually high temps for m.2 drives mounted to the mobo's underside?


----------



## Simmons572

Once my phone finishes updating, and I can remote into my box, I will see if I can get you some numbers. I've got a 950 Pro, mounted to the rear of my Asus Pro Gaming Z170i, which has been running [email protected] 24/7 since early last week.


----------



## Q1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Once my phone finishes updating, and I can remote into my box, I will see if I can get you some numbers. I've got a 950 Pro, mounted to the rear of my Asus Pro Gaming Z170i, which has been running [email protected] 24/7 since early last week.


Thanks, but I'm not sure that will help as your case appears to be heavily modified. Where is the PSU?


----------



## Simmons572

I think the SSD monitoring should be accurate, as the only airflow mods I have made are moving the front fan forward, and adding GPU fans.

Airflow to the SSD should not have changed at all, IMO.

As for the PSU:





It's a Flex-ATX 500W PSU that I mounted on the roof of the case.









Cables shortened and sleeved.


----------



## some1else

Galax (known as KFA2 in Europe) unveiled 1070 OC mini card - a bit longer than Gigabyte (18cm versus 17cm) but really different cooling solution. Wonder about the price - gigabyte is available for $380 now.



www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/10-series/galax-geforcer-gtx-1070-oc-mini.html


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Galax (known as KFA2 in Europe) unveiled 1070 OC mini card - a bit longer than Gigabyte (18cm versus 17cm) but really different cooling solution. Wonder about the price - gigabyte is available for $380 now.
> 
> 
> 
> www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/10-series/galax-geforcer-gtx-1070-oc-mini.html


Great find! Thanks!


----------



## Seban

Finally! Dual fan, heatpipe design cooling!







Unlike intel box looking crap that is flooding the market >_>


----------



## ihateolives

Yo guys

Are you guys using hole saws to make 92mm holes in the bottom of the TU100? I'm thinking about adding 2x A9x14's in the bottom and upgrade to a RX470/RX480 instead of a 1050 Ti.

Also, I'm thinking about alterantively just perforating the bottom. Does anyone by any chance have a tested, fitted printable pattern for the TU-100?

Finally: I understand how to make the holes, but how do I make holes I can screw the fans into?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Yo guys
> 
> Are you guys using hole saws to make 92mm holes in the bottom of the TU100? I'm thinking about adding 2x A9x14's in the bottom and upgrade to a RX470/RX480 instead of a 1050 Ti.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking about alterantively just perforating the bottom. Does anyone by any chance have a tested, fitted printable pattern for the TU-100?
> 
> Finally: I understand how to make the holes, but how do I make holes I can screw the fans into?


I personally used hole saw, which gave me a result that looks like this:



@fer9001 did a perforation method, like you suggested, and his project looked like this:


http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/400#post_24947130

For the holes to mount the fans, I would make a template, use a punch to mark the holes, and use a hand drill or drill press to drill the holes.

I hope that helps!


----------



## ihateolives

Thanks man. I have never drilled a hole with a hole saw OR drilled a screw mounting hole (or whatever it's actually called - the hole where you screw your screws into).

Looking so much forward to summer, when i actually have time to do this build.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Thanks man. I have never drilled a hole with a hole saw *OR drilled a screw mounting hole (or whatever it's actually called - the hole where you screw your screws into)*.
> 
> Looking so much forward to summer, when i actually have time to do this build.


That sounds like a countersink drill bit, and - actually - you don't need that. I just took a regular drill bit, and made sure the hole was small enough that the head of the screw wouldn't pass through.

Just a note with the hole saw, if you decide to go that route, I would recommend that you use a hole saw that is a bit smaller than the hole that you need. (I.E.- If you have 92mm fans, Use an 85mm hole saw)
When I cut my holes, they ended up being a bit wider than I wanted.


----------



## ihateolives

Note taken, thanks Simmons! I have a 78mm hole saw. Now I know hole saws are dirt cheap, so I might go ahead and buy a 85mm one regardless, but just as a sanity check, do you think 78mm vs 85mm makes a big enough difference to warrant buying an 85mm hole saw?


----------



## fer9001

Hi!
I just got a perforated metal sheet with hole in the dimension I liked and bolted in to the bottom, started pass drilling it with hand drill. Not big deal just try to drill couple time on something ales and you good to go.
Found after some matching holes and screwed the fan in.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Note taken, thanks Simmons! I have a 78mm hole saw. Now I know hole saws are dirt cheap, so I might go ahead and buy a 85mm one regardless, but just as a sanity check, do you think 78mm vs 85mm makes a big enough difference to warrant buying an 85mm hole saw?


I think you will have to make a judgement call on that one. I doubt it will make much of a difference, but aesthetically it may look a but difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Hi!
> I just got a perforated metal sheet with hole in the dimension I liked and bolted in to the bottom, started pass drilling it with hand drill. Not big deal just try to drill couple time on something ales and you good to go.
> Found after some matching holes and screwed the fan in.


Not bad! Post more pics mate!


----------



## fer9001

No more pics!!!!! Grab the handrill and try drill!!! Make it hapen. Do it!!!!


----------



## MTHD

I'm opting for the HDPlex 300w with a Dell 330w power-brick so I can have more space/airflow in the PC-Q21, it comes with a 120mm fan mount already for the GPU but I want one more fan for the top (exhaust/intake? i dunno) where else should I make fan cutouts?


----------



## Seban

With a HDPlex PSU I would go for totally different case, to be honest...


----------



## ihateolives

Did you guys remove the dust filter for the front intake fan when replacing the stock fan? I replaced the front intake fan with a ML120 pro, but it's a bit tight with the dust filter. I'm thinking about how much worse the cooling capabilities are if I do this.


----------



## Simmons572

I did. Personally I did not see a benefit in having the dusts filter on the fan, especially when you are restricted on airflow. Also, my TU 100 is currently 4 feet off the ground, so dust is a non-issue IMO.


----------



## Seban

I removed it aswell. Rad and fan of my AIO would not fit with dust filter


----------



## ihateolives

Well, that settles it









How about the cables from the front panel? Does anyone have some tips for those?

Either I'm gonna run them around the fan until they have the length I need, securing them with zipties, or I'm gonna drop the front panel connections entirely. Can't really decide - they create a giant cluster**** of a cable management situation, but they're pretty usefull, I guess.


----------



## Simmons572

I would recommend stashing them behind the motherboard. There is a lot of space back there (relatively speaking), and IMO out-of-site is out- of mind.



This is what I did for my rig. Most of the excess cables are stashed below the motherboard,as they are hidden by the GPU.


----------



## ihateolives

Seems good! I'll give it a go.

Btw doesn't that SSD get terribly hot?


----------



## Simmons572

I haven't checked the temps on it, as the system has been offline since after the build was completed. Once I get that info, I will post it.


----------



## MTHD

Any other case would be flat but wide, this is smaller for me plus psu takes too much space in this case.


----------



## Seban

Before I joined the club I have searched and compared lots of different cases, excluding custom ones, because they are not that easy to obtain like those cases of known manufacturers. TU-100 regardless of its flaws is the best smallest and easy to get (at least at the moment I when I bought it it was easy, now its harder) and believe me, I took some time doing that reaserch without any rush and I still sustain that this is the best non-custom case ever.

My own conclusion is that better solution that PSU over the CPU would be PSU behind the motherboard tray but that would require some more deeper thinking how to construct a case, I am suprised that nobody tinkered with such an idea or maybe somebody did but I am not fully aware of it.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Before I joined the club I have searched and compared lots of different cases, excluding custom ones, because they are not that easy to obtain like those cases of known manufacturers. TU-100 regardless of its flaws is the best smallest and easy to get (at least at the moment I when I bought it it was easy, now its harder) and believe me, I took some time doing that reaserch without any rush and I still sustain that this is the best non-custom case ever.
> 
> My own conclusion is that better solution that PSU over the CPU would be PSU behind the motherboard tray but that would require some more deeper thinking how to construct a case, I am suprised that nobody tinkered with such an idea or maybe somebody did but I am not fully aware of it.


There is a fine table about SFF cases out there in the net (not done by me but I have it just bookmarked for quick reference)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vAO-FDNhVi6rt2LC1iSG50-In-vfqXVhD-HZDqqB80s/edit#gid=1876873166

For some reason TU-100 is not in that table although TU-200 is.


----------



## ihateolives

Hey guys.

Has anyone here actually tested the temps of running an M.2 NVMe SSD on the back of the motherboard? I specifically recall users on the A4 SFX thread on Hardforums reporting thermal issues and I'm wondering if that is the case in the TU100 as well.

Oh, and also (regarding air cooling options for the TU100):

I read in the same thread that users of the A4-SFX has tried and tested the Cooltek LP53 (heatsink) and A9x14 (fan) combo for aircooling the CPU. now granted, their point of view is that the Cryorig C7 is too loud (due to it's close proximity to the case ventilation holes), sounding like a jet engine at high RPM, but I'm gonna test the LP53 heatsing + A9x14 fan combo out in my set-up once I get it running. Both the C7 and LP53 are copper heatsinks, so I doubt there will be a big differencein terms of heatsink - but maybe the fan is going to make a difference!

Really want to wait for ryzen R5, but also really want to start building this little nuclear football asap







. Rumour has it that Intel is gonna reduce prices on high-end Kaby Lake SKU's in the upcoming weekend in my country (Denmark), so we'll see I pull the trigger or remain calm.


----------



## fer9001

Welcome!
Every one is choosing his hardware by his taste and needs. Some dont care and sacrifice nois for performance and vice versa. If you take a tour in the pages back you will get many opinions-solutions for your questions.


----------



## ihateolives

Alright guys. So I finally bought the parts. Now it's just about waiting for them and putting it together. This is going to be my first build ever, so I'm super excited. Many months of research and visualizing how the setup is going to be is coming to an end!

In this post, I will make a long-winded walkthrough of my reasoning for chosing the components, both for feedback (if anyone cares to give some) and future reference for other TU100 builders. If I get the time, I will be making a build log with pictures, as this is something I really appreciated from all the builds I've seen for inspiration and guidance, as well as temperature and noise tests.

First my use-cases:
Games: CSGO and DOTA2, nothing else (well, maybe the odd HOMM3 every now and then, but that runs on potatoes)
Applications: Heavy Excel workloads (rarely) and postgresql database use/management (frequently)

Here's my setup and reasoning behind each component:

*Motherboard:* *Asus Z270i Strix*
_Generally:_: The cool thing about the TU100 when it comes to motherboards is that you can almost ignore how the boards look, because there is no window into the case, so potentially disgusting, absurd red heat sinks (*cough* asrock fatal1ty *cough*) won't make a thorn in your eye. Instead, you can focus on features you need/want and most importantly: placement of ports/connections (why Gigabytes boards has USB3.0 RIGHT next to the I/O ports is a wonder to me) and compatability with other components.

_My choice:_: I was going to go with the Asrock Z270 Fatal1ty ITX/ac board, but I got a super good deal on the Strix (making it 25% cheaper than the Fatal1ty). The pros of these two boards are their features, each packing high-end features (ALC1220 codec sound, high bandwith wifi @ 867 Mbps, both with good antennas, plenty of connectivity and solid power phases, mosfets, board components, etc. These are essentially the most high-end Z270 boards available to me. The Asrock board has Thunderbolt 3, which could prove to be a useful feature in the future, but for now it seems very redundant to me.

Downside with the Asus is it's absurd heatsinks, which severely limit the CPU cooler compatability. For instance, the Cryorig C7 won't fit, and the LP53 is only a tight fit, but the orientation of it's fins are perpendicular to the RAM, causing a minor heat-trap, which obviously reduces cooling capacity. The L9i however does fit. In general, the Z270i Strix is not a good mobo for LP coolers, precisely due to the absurdly large heatsinks.

*CPU:* *I7-7700*
_Generally:_ Chosing the right CPU for the TU100 is a matter of use-case and cooling solution. If you use an AIO, I'm sure you can get away with an unlocked processors. at 91W-95W. However, if you air-cool your CPU, running an unlocked CPU is dangerous unless you're willing to undervolt/underclock to solve potential problems. Consequently, the safer choice for aircooling systems is a 65W rated processor. Even then, you need to mind the temps of your system and optimize accordingly (especially with regards to cable management and modding the case if need be).

_My choice:_ I was initially going to go with Ryzen R7 1700 because I have a severe distain for the status quo of CPU's, but the lack of ITX boards and my SEVERE itch to build the TU100 makes that impossible. I'm going with a 65W chip because the cooling capabilities of this case when going for an air-cooled setup is horrible. Consequently, I had the choice of going with an unlocked CPU and undervolting/underclocking it to acceptable levels or simply get a locked 65W CPU. This rating should be safe enough, but if it turns out that it isn't, I will have to do some case modding to improve airflow and/or undervolting CPU on stock clock speeds (let's pray I'm drawing well in the silicone lottery if that happens).

For alternatives, I was thinking about i5-7600K or i5-7600, as both of these are relatively well-priced in my local market, but I decided to get the best 65W chip so that I might keep the system for 5+ years as I normally do with my computers.

*CPU cooling:* *Noctua L9i*
_Generally:_ How you end up cooling your system is by far the most difficult thing to research with this case. The layout of the TU100 is very problematic, and indeed, if you find ITX cases today, almost all of them dropped positioning the PSU directly on top of the mobo as in the TU100. The obvious reasoning is that it hinders airflow and compatability for CPU cooling solutions, making the case toasty. However, this positioning also allows for the entire system to have that great nuclear football-look that I think all of us TU100 owners love about the case. Furthermore, CPU cooler choice is hindered by motherboards, as the modern high-end motherboards have heatsinks over mosfets and powerphases, making cooler compatability even more limited (DONT TRUST PCPARTPICKER FOR CPU COOLING OPTIONS!).

For low-profile air-cooling the TU100, I've looked into the following (ranked from best-to-worst in the tests I've seen):
AXP-100R
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
LP53+A9(x14) fan combo ~= Cryorig C7 (louder, but pretty much the same performance)
Noctua L9i (owned)

One cool option that I kinda wanted to try, but can't since my mobo choice isn't compatible with it's dimensions, is the Prolimatech Samuel 17 with a slim 120mm fan or a slim 140mm fan with 120mm mounts like the Raijintek Aeolos Alpha. (check it out in this review).

_My choice:_ If you're going with anything above 65W, you're gonna want to have one of the top 4 coolers. Even for a 65W chip, the L9i might be toasty in this setup, depending on the airflow I can acheive. I will post my temps once I have my system up and running. I own the 3 last-mentioned coolers above, and if I get the chance someday, I will benchmark them, but for now, I can only use the L9i due to limitations of my Z270i. I will be replacing the stock A9x14 fan (14mm tall) with an A9 fan (25mm tall) to improve temps - the A9 has higher static pressure and higher airflow, so it _should_ make for a better cooling solution.

*Case fans:* *Noctua Industrial 2000 PWM IP67 (120mm), Corsair ML120 White (120mm) and Raijintek Aeolus Alpha (140mm)*
_Generally:_ You have to replace the stock fan. It's not good enough according to pretty much everyone. Also, pretty much everyone recommends removing the dust filter on the front intake. The mounting is super easy, so 120mm fan should do just fine. Just be careful if you're using an AIO solution for cooling, as those carry potential for compatability conflicts in the TU100.

_My choice:_ I went with a both the ML120 and the Noctua Industrial 2000PWM IP67 fans to test out which performs best under the rough conditions. My null-hypothesis is that the Noctua will outperform the ML120. The Raijintek fan is a 13mm slim fan with 120mm mounting option for the bottom of the case, as I will be cutting a 120mm hole using a hole saw. I will possibly be adding some perforation holes in the bottom of the case as well to allow more breathing room for the system. I did find other options than the raijintek for slim fans cooling the bottom of the case, but I got this for dirt cheap (~$7) and I don't mind how ugly it looks - again, with TU100, noone has to ever see that ugly fan in the bottom of the case







.

*PSU:* *Corsair SF600*
You're limited to SFX power supplies. You're also going to want something efficient that can handle the tough conditions of the TU100. Corsairs SF-series seems to be the favored SFX-PSU at the moment, but I'll make sure to update if I have any issues with it.

*GPU:* *EVGA 1050 Ti SC*
_Generally:_ For an unmodded case, you can't really go above 75W, it seems, or the system gets toasty. That limits you severely to RX 460, GTX 1050 (Ti) and GTX 750 Ti's. If you mod the bottom of the case with an extra fan or possibly just perforation, you should be able to get away with a 120W card. The upside of this limitation is that most 75W cards can run off mobo power, and the lack of a 6-pin connector means less cables, which in turn means easier cable management and potentially better airflow.

_My choice:_ Due to my use cases, I'm fine with a 75W GTX1050 Ti SC, which I struggly to get above 65C in my current mATX OEM-system during stress testing, That being said, I'm still probably going to be modding the case for added options later on as well as the challenge.

*Ram:* *16 gigs of DDR4 Vengeance LPX 3200mhz CL16*
Whatever, it's ram.

*Storage:* *Kingston SSDNow UV400*
I already had it, and I'm not certain that I want to be introducing more heating components on the motherboard, so for now, I'm going to skip M.2 drives. I might add an M.2 later if my temps allow me and install OS there.

Final thoughts: I hope none of my parts are DOA. I have bought the PSU and the case fans already, but haven't tested them, so there is a chance I might be in for a surprise there. Thankfully, they should still be covered by standard customer warranty in Denmark.

Finally, also, thanks to all the posters of this amazing thread. I'm pretty sure I would've never thought about building a PC if I hadn't found the TU100, and I know for a fact that I would've quit the research if I hadn't found this thread and this forum. SO thanks a lot for helping out a noob and putting up with stupid questions - I did most of the research myself, but nothing beats experience, and you guys definitely have that!









Wish me luck and thanks so much for reading this wall of text.


----------



## fer9001

Good luck in your build.
Have fun assembling it....


----------



## ihateolives

I just found this new build on PCPartPicker where a guy managed to cram in the C7 onto a Z270i board - gonna be exciting to see if I can do the same thing







.

Z270i Strix + Cryorig C7 cooling combo apparently doable


----------



## SpaceDingus

So I'm working on my first build and due to some recent sales was able to snag both an i7-7700K and Zotac 1080 Mini on a good deal, which lead me to start exploring doing a portable build. After looking at a lot of cases the TU100 would be a great pick, minus the poor airflow. What I'm wondering is as a first time builder, would I be able to make this work without too much modding?

I'm still new to all of this, but looking at other's builds, I was thinking I might be able to do so by:


Installing a Corsair H60
Moving the SSD mount from the bottom to the top of the case (I assume this wouldn't be too involved?)
Drilling a series of holes beneath the GFX card and installing a couple of fans there
I'm a bit confused though. How I would mount the liquid cooling? Would it replace the intake fan at the front?

From what I've seen it looks like people with hotter graphics cards used intake fans below it, but do I need an exhaust fan? Would I need to drill more holes at the top and put one there by removing the optical drive mount? Or can I use the fan from the liquid cooler as an exhaust? Even if I do all of this would the 1080 Mini and 7700K be running too hot anyways? What about dust getting into the graphics card?

Thanks


----------



## Simmons572

Hello SpaceDingus! First and foremost, welcome to OCN! (Great name too







)

You're asking a few different things here, so let's break this apart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> So I'm working on my first build and due to some recent sales was able to snag both an i7-7700K and Zotac 1080 Mini on a good deal, which lead me to start exploring doing a portable build. After looking at a lot of cases the TU100 would be a great pick, minus the poor airflow. What I'm wondering is as a first time builder, would I be able to make this work without too much modding?


Firstly, I am not sure if it was confirmed that the Zotac 1080 Mini can fit in the TU100. According to Newegg, the 1080 mini is 8.3", whereas the the maximum GPU length for a stock TU100 is 7.5" (193mm).
Unless you want to test it for us and let us know that it does/does not fit, I would recommend a different GPU.

Secondly, the TU100 is a good case to build in. But, like you mentioned, the airflow is not the best. The easiest mod you can do is to cut out a hole or two in the bottom to add a dedicated fan intake for the GPU.
Here are some links to a couple examples of the mod:
Fan hole Cut-Out Example
Fan Grill Mod Example

Thirdly, if this is your first computer build, unless you are very ambitious, I would probably advise that you start with a larger, easier to build in system. I have build 6-8 computers well before I built in my TU100, and modding the TU100 was very challenging, especially to make it looks as clean as possible.
I would advise that you start out with something easier, unless you absolutely must build in this case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> I'm still new to all of this, but looking at other's builds, I was thinking I might be able to do so by:
> 
> 
> Installing a Corsair H60
> Moving the SSD mount from the bottom to the top of the case (I assume this wouldn't be too involved?)
> Drilling a series of holes beneath the GFX card and installing a couple of fans there
> I'm a bit confused though. How I would mount the liquid cooling? Would it replace the intake fan at the front?


Yes, the radiator/fan would replace the front intake fan.
Relocating the SSD is not hard, you could get away with using double sided tape if you really wanted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> From what I've seen it looks like people with hotter graphics cards used intake fans below it, but do I need an exhaust fan? Would I need to drill more holes at the top and put one there by removing the optical drive mount? Or can I use the fan from the liquid cooler as an exhaust? Even if I do all of this would the 1080 Mini and 7700K be running too hot anyways? What about dust getting into the graphics card?
> 
> Thanks


By design, the case is designed to exhaust air through the PSU. If you were to add fan(s) to the bottom of the case, I would still recommend using the front fan as an intake. The fan on the PSU will always be running, so exhaust wouldn't be that big of an issue.
We have one member of the club who added fans to the top of his case as exhaust, which is linked above. (The mod example with the holes drilled in the bottom).

As for dust, if that is really a concern, just add fan filters to the bottom of the case. Also, to allow for more airflow, we also add bigger feet to the bottom of the case.

I hope this answers some of your questions








Please let us know if you need anything else clarified


----------



## SpaceDingus

Hmmm... Maybe I'll have to look at the TU-200 then. The TU-100 was initially brought to my attention by 



 that said it could fit, but they may have not tried it out. With the overall depth being 252mm, I'm surprised it can only fit a 193mm card. Would anyone be able to measure the interior for me and confirm?


----------



## SpaceDingus

Also just took a look at your build, and wow! You did an awesome job on that. The various case mods I see out there blow my mind, people are real talented


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks! That means a lot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe I'll have to look at the TU-200 then. The TU-100 was initially brought to my attention by
> 
> 
> 
> that said it could fit, but they may have not tried it out. With the overall depth being 252mm, I'm surprised it can only fit a 193mm card. Would anyone be able to measure the interior for me and confirm?




Keep in mind that those measurements are due to the internal wall. The part that the fan mounts to sits inside the case a bit.

I am not sure if it is exactly 193mm, so I will see if I can get you some measurements this evening. Do you want imperial or metric?


----------



## SpaceDingus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Keep in mind that those measurements are due to the internal wall. The part that the fan mounts to sits inside the case a bit.
> 
> I am not sure if it is exactly 193mm, so I will see if I can get you some measurements this evening. Do you want imperial or metric?


Metric preferably







. I noticed in your logs that you were able to save a bit of space by removing the fan mount, hopefully I could squeeze my lil guy in there by doing the same. Thank you so much!


----------



## ihateolives

So, while I'm waiting for my unusally late-to-arrive motherboard and CPU, I've modded the TU100 following @Simmons572's mod. Keep in mind this was my first mod ever, so obviously something had to **** up, and it seems like my case is due for a paint job, BUT... I got it done







.

Thanks to all the posters in this thread, especially Simmons, fer and Myrdal. Without all your inspirational build logs, posts, and tips, I most defintiely would've gone for an easier case to build in, but I'm liking the challenge a lot. Tomorrow, I'll go pick up some rubber feet so I can elevate my case to 1cm for some much needed intake and replace those scratchy aluminium feet.

Here's a link to the gallery:


http://imgur.com/pK51N


----------



## Simmons572

Mods look good man!

If you want a recommendation for case feet, check these out:

https://mod-one.com/pc-modding-accessories/pc-case-feet/mini-pc-case-feet-htpc-mitx/


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Mods look good man!
> 
> If you want a recommendation for case feet, check these out:
> 
> https://mod-one.com/pc-modding-accessories/pc-case-feet/mini-pc-case-feet-htpc-mitx/


Thanks









Those case feet do look super-sweet!

I'm Denmark-based (EU), so I'm probably going to have to find another source. I had considered UK-based KustomPCs who sell MNPCTECH stuff, but they're mostly sold out, and the stuff they have is 44.5mm in diameter, which is just too big.

I've ordered these: zero-bling rubberized steel case feet. If they turn out to be super ugly, I'm gonna be returning them and probably finding some other EU-based source for quality pc case feet.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> So, while I'm waiting for my unusally late-to-arrive motherboard and CPU, I've modded the TU100 following @Simmons572's mod. Keep in mind this was my first mod ever, so obviously something had to **** up, and it seems like my case is due for a paint job, BUT... I got it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks to all the posters in this thread, especially Simmons, fer and Myrdal. Without all your inspirational build logs, posts, and tips, I most defintiely would've gone for an easier case to build in, but I'm liking the challenge a lot. Tomorrow, I'll go pick up some rubber feet so I can elevate my case to 1cm for some much needed intake and replace those scratchy aluminium feet.
> 
> Here's a link to the gallery:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pK51N


About feet. If you do not find good feet right away then door stoppers work fine as well and are available in most hardware stores. Not Lian Li case but just to show what I'm talking about


----------



## tamas970

I have been using my tu100 for a while with an i3-6300T+noctua L9i, nice quiet rig. Now I am thinking about upgrading it with a Ryzen 1800x. Lot bigger CPU needs a lot bigger cooler, does anyone have experience if a Corsair H75 fits in this little jewel box without modding?


----------



## Simmons572

I am at work, so I cannot link the build log atm, but we do have a member or two who did manage to squeeze an AIO into their TU 100. Unfortunatelyt, I cannot remember atm if it was unmodified or not.

Keep in mind that when you are mounting the radiator in the front of the case that you have to account for the thickness of the Rad and the Fan. This may cause clearance issues with your PSU, so be wary of that.

I would recommend that you look at the First Post in this thread, and look through the spreadsheet for TU 100 users that are using Water cooling. That would be a great quick reference.









I will try to post better information when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## tamas970

Found it, quite a snug fit but apparently works out-of-the-box!


----------



## ihateolives

The H75 is my backup plan if the C7 doesn't keep the temps low enough. I'll be using an Asus Z270i, which apperently requires modding of the C7's backplate in order to work. So it's nice to know the H75 is an option. Let me know how that works out, @tamas970 !

Also, I found this https://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/kantbeskyttelse-sort-2038p.html

It's a 6.5mm thick, 1-2mm thick edge-protector that might be able to hide the worst of the damage from my hole saw cuts! Very excited about this idea. I might even make my own if necessary (thicker ones) so that I won't have to do a paint job.


----------



## Simmons572

In addition to that, you may want to look into an Anodized Aluminum repair solution.

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/guide-how-to-repair-mask-a-scratch-on-a-black-anodised-aluminium-lian-li-case.2340084/

This seems to be a good guide for touch up.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> In addition to that, you may want to look into an Anodized Aluminum repair solution.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/guide-how-to-repair-mask-a-scratch-on-a-black-anodised-aluminium-lian-li-case.2340084/
> 
> This seems to be a good guide for touch up.


Found a temporary solution using black marker. You know, the stuff that isopropyl alcohol can swipe off easy.

I'll try to see if I can find a EU-based vendor of that Birchwood Casey Aluminium Black. Judging from your link that seems to be the rigth stuff. But prior to doing so, I'm going to wait for those edge-sleeves I've ordered. They're 6.5mm wide, and considering that only one or two of the scratches are going to "stick out" i might stay with the temporary soluition on a more permanent basis.

Those edge-sleeves are probably going to save me the paint job, I reckon, but importing gun-paint from the US seems like a legit course of action if it doesn't









EDIT:

Found it on british ebay right here for about $16 posted to me. Will be ordering if the edge-sleeves wont work out to my liking. Thanks for the tip!

Double-edit:

It's actually also om british Amazon, through third party seller though.


----------



## MTHD

You won't believe I've exhausted my wallet trying out different cards to fit in the PC-Q21 and none fit, at least not very well. Seems it's either a 1050Ti or Asus 970Mini


----------



## Simmons572

Where are you located @MTHD? If you're in the US, I would recommend checking out Ebay for some good prices on used GPUs.

I managed to pick up my Nano for around $300~, but I have seen them on sale for around $200.


----------



## MTHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Where are you located @MTHD? If you're in the US, I would recommend checking out Ebay for some good prices on used GPUs.
> 
> I managed to pick up my Nano for around $300~, but I have seen them on sale for around $200.


Hi, I am in the UK. I can't manage to find an R9 Nano but when I do it's usually priced at around £300/$375usd, other cards I can find are 970's and 960's on eBay for $200.


----------



## ihateolives

Alright, I'm done with modding the bottom of the case:


http://imgur.com/koop5


I added rubber feet (10mm high) and did the dual A9x14 intake fan mod, courtesy of @Simmons572.

Pretty happy about the result. Slightly bummed that my idea for sleeving the edges didn't work out as I had planned: It looked super slick (


http://imgur.com/lwWPL

) but because I was using it on a 78mm hole for a 92mm fan, the actual sleeve runs into the fan. So i needed to run the grill between the fan and the edge sleeve, which means that the heigh of the contraption on the inside of the case amounted to like 20mm total, which I suspect/anticipate to be too much for my GPU limitations. If I were to run a single slot GPU, I could do it - it would look sweet, as it competely covers up the scratches, but I'm happy simply using a grill - it kinda covers the damage too, I think.

Anyway, I want to ask you guys if you are using your front IO or not. I feel like there's too much cable spaghetti going on with it in place, but I could manage to cram it in there. Do you have any strong opinions on the matter?


----------



## fer9001

Those ho is moding for spacing the place for larger GPU than 170mm remove the front IO. In other case no need to do it, tackle the cable at side of the front fan or along the back of your bottom intake fans.


----------



## Zero Clocker

My build is ready since nearly 1 week by now and I just want to share my new Mini ITX build and I'm interested in your thoughts. I like the aura of this tiny silver box very much and think it's the nicest case I've ever had.
After installing the third cpu-cooler the rest of the parts were not a big effort, the case is well designed. Installing the unsupported M.2 drive took me about a day and the change from Windows 7 64 to Windows 10 64.

Lian Li TU-200a
Asus ROG Strix 270i Gaming
i7-7700K
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB
Samsung 960 Pro M.2
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i with Noctua NF-P12 fan
Case fan: Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm

The cpu cooler is not bad. But due to the fact that the board is limited by some heatsinks the choice is extremely limited. I've tried Prolimatech Genesis and Noctua NH-L12 which do not fit because of a few millimeter.
I've changed the original fan of the cpu cooler which fits perfecly. The memory sticks fit well with only 38 mm height.
If a better cooler arises that fits in the board I would change as the i7-7700K hits 85°C if the fans are not pulled at 100%. If so my temps are about 70°C while GTA V for example.

Critical is the case fan. This model is very noisy for me and the PWM feature drives crazy if controlled by Asus Q-fan.
I'd like to take a fan controller but my 51/4 bay is already used by a DVD drive. I could install 2 simple fan controllers. Or fit them in the rear of the case.

So which cpu cooler is your choice and which 140mm case fan would You suggest? And what is your way of controlling the fans?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTHD*
> 
> Hi, I am in the UK. I can't manage to find an R9 Nano but when I do it's usually priced at around £300/$375usd, other cards I can find are 970's and 960's on eBay for $200.


Ah, I understand. I will look around and see if I can find something, but shopping internationally tends to be a challenge for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Alright, I'm done with modding the bottom of the case:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/koop5
> 
> 
> I added rubber feet (10mm high) and did the dual A9x14 intake fan mod, courtesy of @Simmons572.
> 
> Pretty happy about the result. Slightly bummed that my idea for sleeving the edges didn't work out as I had planned: It looked super slick (
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lwWPL
> 
> ) but because I was using it on a 78mm hole for a 92mm fan, the actual sleeve runs into the fan. So i needed to run the grill between the fan and the edge sleeve, which means that the heigh of the contraption on the inside of the case amounted to like 20mm total, which I suspect/anticipate to be too much for my GPU limitations. If I were to run a single slot GPU, I could do it - it would look sweet, as it competely covers up the scratches, but I'm happy simply using a grill - it kinda covers the damage too, I think.
> 
> Anyway, I want to ask you guys if you are using your front IO or not. I feel like there's too much cable spaghetti going on with it in place, but I could manage to cram it in there. Do you have any strong opinions on the matter?


Mods look pretty good mate!

I do use the front IO, that was a major requirement for me when I did my mod.



I managed to bundle the cables under the GPU and behind the fans. Surprisingly enough, there is quite a bit of space down there to hide cable clutter. Zip ties will be your friend.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> My build is ready since nearly 1 week by now and I just want to share my new Mini ITX build and I'm interested in your thoughts. I like the aura of this tiny silver box very much and think it's the nicest case I've ever had.
> After installing the third cpu-cooler the rest of the parts was not a big effort, the case is well designed. Installing the M.2 drive took me about a day and the change from Windows 7 64 to Windows 10 64.
> 
> Lian Li TU-200a
> Asus ROG Strix 270i Gaming
> i7-7700K
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB
> Samsung 960 Pro M.2
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i with Noctua NF-P12 fan
> Case fan: Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm
> 
> The cpu cooler is not bad. But due to the fact that the board is limited by some heatsinks the choice is extremely limited. I've tried Prolimatech Genesis and Noctua NH-L12 which do not fit because of a few milimeter.
> I've changed the original fan of the cpu cooler which fits perfecly. The memory sticks fit well with only 38 mm height.
> If a better cooler arises that fits in the board I would change as the i7-7700K hits 85°C if the fans are not pulled at 100%. If so my temps are about 70°C while GTA V for example.
> 
> Critcal is the case fan. This model is very noisy for me and the PWM feature drives crazy if controlled by Asus Q-fan.
> I'd like to take a fan controller but my 51/4 bay is already used by a DVD drive. I could put in the case 2 simple fancontroller. Or fit them in the rear of the case.
> 
> So which cpu cooler is your choice and which 140mm case fan would You suggest? And what is your way of controlling the fans?


If you can make a regular sized 140mm fan fit, I recommend any of Noctua's offerings: NF-A14 PWM, NF-A14 iPPC-2000 PWM
I also recommend any of the Noiseblocker eLoops, purely for aesthetic: NB-eLoop B14-PS

The eLoops are great performers, and have a decent static pressure rating, which is needed for these cases. IMO, they have the best aesthetic for case fans as well.
However, the Noctua's tend to perform better. The biggest caveat is aesthetic.

I personally use Asus Fan Expert fan controller, and I have to say I have had a great experience with it. I am not sure what else to recommend, as I do not have much experience with external fan controllers









One last thing, once you post some pictures of your case, I will get you added to the owner's list









Same with you @ihateolives. And any other newcomers. If you have posted final photos, and I haven't documented it yet, please PM or @ me, so I can get you added to the doc.


----------



## ihateolives

Does anyone of you guys know if the Scythe Big SHuriken 2 rev b fits in the TU100?

I've seen a comment in

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5mpgxa/troubleshooting_mini_itx_build_in_lian_li_tu100/
 saying that the Scythe doesn't fit, but if it's 58mm tall, it should fit, right?

has anyone tried it? I've tried searching the thread (and indeed the interwebs) but can't find any confirmations otherwise.


----------



## r2yet

no it wont fit:
"Extreme Low Height - 64 mm!"
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/shuriken-rev-b.html

even cooler at 50mm wont help because there is not enough space for fan to take air.


----------



## ihateolives

That's not the CPU cooler I'm talking about. I'm talking about Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. This one: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/big-shuriken-2-rev-b.html

So I asked the guy from reddit, and he was kind enough to reply. Apparently, the Big Shuriken 2 barely touches the PSU. He managed to mitigate it by scooting the PSU a few mm's to the side panel.

I'll try to see if I can manage to mount mine in a similar way, or just use the C7 I have lying around with an extra XT140 mounted on the side panel.


----------



## Seban

Guys...

I would not ask if something exotic would fit. Instead I would look for thing that is being used mostly in TU-100 and thats either a low profile Noctua air cooler L9i or an AIO. Fer have a kick-ass radiator with 140mm fan adapter solution. That dude is a genius and his solution is so good that it makes me want to throw AIO in the garbage and grab radiator + fan addapter and do the same thing he did.

When I did my research before I got my TU-100 and built in it, I asked myself: What the f... should I put in for cpu cooling? Guess I will take a look what Myrdal got under the hood, or Simmons or Fer. I looked everything here, on partpicker, anything with pictures and temps and after getting list of possible options I made up my mind









Next thing I am doing with my TU-100 when AIO dries out of liquid after 100 years, I will grab Fer's radiator (hope it will be in some shop or museum) and to the same thing he did.

PS: I would not go with cryorig low profile cooling ever again. Tested one of them suposed to be top low profile cooler back when I had silverstone sg 05 case. Played some Max Payne 3 for like 25 minutes, temp went up to 70 c. I threw that cooler in the garbage right away.


----------



## r2yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> That's not the CPU cooler I'm talking about. I'm talking about Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. This one: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/big-shuriken-2-rev-b.html
> 
> So I asked the guy from reddit, and he was kind enough to reply. Apparently, the Big Shuriken 2 barely touches the PSU. He managed to mitigate it by scooting the PSU a few mm's to the side panel.
> 
> I'll try to see if I can manage to mount mine in a similar way, or just use the C7 I have lying around with an extra XT140 mounted on the side panel.


Sorry







but It still wont work as my previous post.
this Scythe Kodati is better choice:


----------



## r2yet

does anybody know where to buy this? :


----------



## ihateolives

Corsair H75 with fan mounted as exhaust it is then.

Meh, I guess I'll mount the C7 first and see if I can get some decent temps with it by undervolting and/or disabling CPU boost.


----------



## ihateolives

Alright, guys. I just finished the 3hr stability-run of Prime 95, and I'm happy to report that I'm done.

Here's the build gallery on overclock.net: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1609282/the-olive-haters-tu100b/

And here's the imgur link, which includes some text for each step of the build:


http://imgur.com/yeqcp


This is the result. I might add another fan to the side panel (intake funneling air to CPU cooler) and 2 80mm exhausts in the top, but for now, I'm happy with it.


















Many thanks to Simmons for inspiration, fer for thoroughly legit solid advice, and this random dude on reddit, /u/stupidasian94, for convincing me to drop the Big Shuriken 2 as CPU cooler. Also a big shoutout to everyone else who contributed to this thread and joined in the discussions, and Myrdal/Simmons for admining this gem of a thread.


----------



## fer9001

What have you all done to this poor fellow!!! You brain washed him completely and forgot the stupid Big Shuriken 2...








Have fun with the TU 100 and I am proud to see good results of studding this thread to get the most this case.

EDIT: The side pane fan will bee something none did until now, go for it!!!


----------



## ihateolives

Haha thanks fer! I just might take you up on that! The side panel is the most likely thing I will do next for this case. I'm very happy about overall thermals and noise profile, but I think my CPU temps could be a little lower. Someone else has already done it, though, so I can't take credit for it: side-panel mod using the Raijintek Aeolus Alpha 140mm x 150mm x 13mm fan

You think it's possible to use Big Shuriken 2 or am I understanding you wrong?

My Prime95 results are 80C-81C max depending on type of test, with these settings:

CPU: I7-7700K
Clock: 4.1Ghz
Vcore: 1.054V
C-states enabled
SpeedStep enabled
Turbo disabled

Idle temps (due to C-states/Speedstep) is 35C, so very nice indeed.

CPU Fan profile is:
33% from below 55C
33%-45% from 55C - 65C
45%-85% from 65C - 75C
100% from 75C and above

System Fan profile is:
33% from below 55C
33%-45% from 55C - 65C
45%-80% from 65C - 75C
100% from 75C and above

So it's very silent. Just 21db for low-medium loads at <55C temps, which is even the case for light gaming. The SF600 doesn't even spin up at all, so I guess my power draw is very low but I haven't checked it from the wall (yet).

Intel XTU is reporting a 59W TDP during Prime 95 runs, so it's a very relaxed chip







.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Update:
My build is ready since nearly 1 week by now and I just want to share my new Mini ITX build and I'm interested in your thoughts. I like the aura of this tiny silver box very much and think it's the nicest case I've ever had.
After installing the third cpu-cooler the rest of the parts were not a big effort, the case is well designed. Installing the unsupported M.2 drive took me about a day and the change from Windows 7 64 to Windows 10 64.

Lian Li TU-200a
Asus ROG Strix 270i Gaming BIOS 0607
i7-7700K
Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2A2400C16
Samsung 960 Pro M.2
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i with Noctua NF-P12 fan
Corsair SF-600
Case fan: Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm
be quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm

The cpu cooler is not bad. But due to the fact that the board is limited by some heatsinks the choice is extremely limited. I've tried Prolimatech Genesis and Noctua NH-L12 which do not fit because of a few millimeter.
I've changed the original fan of the cpu cooler which fits perfecly. The memory sticks fit well with only 38 mm height.
If a better cooler arises that fits in the board I would change as the i7-7700K hits 85°C if the fans are not pulled at 100%. If so my temps are about 70°C while GTA V for example.

Critical is the case fan. This model is very noisy for me and the PWM feature drives crazy if controlled by Asus Q-fan.
I'd like to take a fan controller but my 51/4 bay is already used by a DVD drive. I could install 2 simple fan controllers. Or fit them in the rear of the case.

I've changed the case fan to 'be quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM'. Best choice for me now as this fan is really pleasant quiet. Only a non-disturbing draft is audible.


----------



## fer9001

The big Shuriken 2 is compatible for the case (58mm) it is under the max high of 60mm the case have. The problem you will facing is the tunneling of hot air you have to make from the CPU cooler to your PSU and out of the case. This will raise the PSU heat dramatikaly and get very noisy as well it maby overheat.


----------



## ihateolives

@Zero Clocker

Your build looks really solid. I see we share a few components







Mobo, psu, CPU and DIMM's.

I would probably try to
1: fit the cables in a way where they aren't obstructing airflow,
2: disable mobo RGB in bios (it actually heats up a bit, but it might be negligible in the TU200 - definitely wasn't in TU100),
3: Fit CPU heatsink fins in a parallel way with the ram in order to avoid heat-trapping between DIMM's and VRM/power phase heatsinks on the I/O side of mobo
4: Remove m.2 heatsink shield (it has questionable effect in general even when used in conjunction with an m.2 drive, but in tight builds with top down coolers it actually reduces airflow from the CPU heatsinks which I hypothesize is bad).
5: change CPU/PSU fan setup in the following manner:

It looks to me like your CPU fan and your PSU fan are working against each other. I suspect it is very important that PSU fan and CPU fan are not working against each other (both pulling air from the same source in opposite direction of each other). I have 2 proposals for fan-setup:

a: Standard blow-down CPU cooler setup with PSU fan drawing air from side panel, exhaust in the back.
b: Pull-out CPU fan with PSU fan pulling air from the CPU (funnel-effect), exhaust in the back. This setup probably requires a somewhat agressive CPU fan setting, but that's for you to check.

With all that space I would definitely mount a/some fans (looks like plenty of room for 1 exhaust fan on top back of case, and possible some low profile ones in the bottom if GPU needed it) if I had issues with temps.

On the topic of CPU coolers: I might sound stupid, given how this thread seems to have a bit of hate for this CPU cooler, but have you considered the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B? It's a 130W rated cooler and if I'm not mistaken, it should fit the Z270i board (I did the measurements on the mobo as I have it too and compared it to details on the Shuriken 2). It's 58mm tall, so I'm positive it's an option in the TU200. Alternatively, there's also the Cryorig C1 @74mm, but that might be too tall considering air flow.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The big Shuriken 2 is compatible for the case (58mm) it is under the max high of 60mm the case have. The problem you will facing is the tunneling of hot air you have to make from the CPU cooler to your PSU and out of the case. This will raise the PSU heat dramatikaly and get very noisy as well it maby overheat.


Yeah, that's the challenge indeed. My PSU is fanless, so I'm gonna keep my C7 and return the Big Shuriken 2. I'm just a little sad as I had this idea about doing the side-panel mod and funnel the air intake to the Big Shuriken 2 like that, but the PSU blocks off too much of the airflow surface, so I don't believe in this plan.

It's funny building in this case; I get so many ideas and plans, but they almost always fail to meet the case's tight condition. The TU100 is a destroyer of fancy ideas.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Yeah, that's the challenge indeed. My PSU is fanless, so I'm gonna keep my C7 and return the Big Shuriken 2. I'm just a little sad as I had this idea about doing the side-panel mod and funnel the air intake to the Big Shuriken 2 like that, but the PSU blocks off too much of the airflow surface, so I don't believe in this plan.
> 
> It's funny building in this case; I get so many ideas and plans, but they almost always fail to meet the case's tight condition. The TU100 is a destroyer of fancy ideas.


And that's what makes this case so interesting. It's almost as if you are paying a premium for a modding challenge, which is pretty bass ackwards if you ask me.









In regards to the sidepanel fan idea, I believe you can still make it work. Though there will be a bit of restriction from cables and such, if you can jam a (couple) decently high static pressure fan(s) in there, the static pressure should help force airflow through the cables. I would almost recommend using two 80mm or 92mm (if they fit).


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> @Zero Clocker
> 
> Your build looks really solid. I see we share a few components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo, psu, CPU and DIMM's.
> 
> I would probably try to
> 1: fit the cables in a way where they aren't obstructing airflow,
> 2: disable mobo RGB in bios (it actually heats up a bit, but it might be negligible in the TU200 - definitely wasn't in TU100),
> 3: Fit CPU heatsink fins in a parallel way with the ram in order to avoid heat-trapping between DIMM's and VRM/power phase heatsinks on the I/O side of mobo
> 4: Remove m.2 heatsink shield (it has questionable effect in general even when used in conjunction with an m.2 drive, but in tight builds with top down coolers it actually reduces airflow from the CPU heatsinks which I hypothesize is bad).
> 5: change CPU/PSU fan setup in the following manner:
> 
> It looks to me like your CPU fan and your PSU fan are working against each other. I suspect it is very important that PSU fan and CPU fan are not working against each other (both pulling air from the same source in opposite direction of each other). I have 2 proposals for fan-setup:
> 
> a: Standard blow-down CPU cooler setup with PSU fan drawing air from side panel, exhaust in the back.
> b: Pull-out CPU fan with PSU fan pulling air from the CPU (funnel-effect), exhaust in the back. This setup probably requires a somewhat agressive CPU fan setting, but that's for you to check.
> 
> With all that space I would definitely mount a/some fans (looks like plenty of room for 1 exhaust fan on top back of case, and possible some low profile ones in the bottom if GPU needed it) if I had issues with temps.
> 
> On the topic of CPU coolers: I might sound stupid, given how this thread seems to have a bit of hate for this CPU cooler, but have you considered the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B? It's a 130W rated cooler and if I'm not mistaken, it should fit the Z270i board (I did the measurements on the mobo as I have it too and compared it to details on the Shuriken 2). It's 58mm tall, so I'm positive it's an option in the TU200. Alternatively, there's also the Cryorig C1 @74mm, but that might be too tall considering air flow.


Hi,

yes, we share parts like twins. That's great.








Did you update your BIOS already? What are your memory settings?
Thank you so much for your analysis and help. Obviously you did a lot of modding already, which I do not dare now.

1.) I'm just in the beginning with the nasty cable clutter. Maybe I can put the cable at the top. Otherwise these Corsair cables are a bit sturdy.
2.,) RBG lite show is just for fun.
3.) I've had a hard time placing the CPU cooler. Genesis too big, Noctua 12 as well. If I remember right this was the only direction I could place the cooler. Because of the heatsinks of the mobo.
4.) Do you mean the M.2 heats up?Here a screen of CPUID Hardwaremonitor:

5 If I'd install the PSU in the normal position the fans will blow against the side panel and there's only a finger place between it.
I've seen a video of newegg.guys they did it the same way. Besides the Corsair SF-600 has Zero RPM mode. In my Big Tower I've a Corsair 1200i PSU and I can't remember having ever heard the fan blowing.
My cpu fan is set to full speed when gaming but is not loud.
I will check my temps later while gaming.

Will post more later. Happy to share my experience and learn from others.

Have a good time with casemodding.


----------



## ihateolives

3: Remove the M.2 heatsink and you have more options for CPU cooler installation. I recall reading that the LP53 only fits with the M.2 heatshield off (heatpipe-C's are too big otherwise).
4: It's not that the m.2 heats up, in fact, the M.2 probably has the same temps regardless of whether you use the m.2 heatsink or not. It's that the heatsink that protects the M.2 from heat (heatshield?) or spreads the heat (heatsink?) or whatever it is that they claim it does actually blocks airflow of the top-down CPU cooler (like L9i, C7 or similar designs). That way it becomes harder for the hot air from the CPU to escape the heatsink/fin area.
5: In that case, I would 100% drill a 80-85mm intake on the side panel with a A9x14 for the PSU.

Regarding bios: I have no issues with my system as it is, and my approach to BIOS/UEFI updates is very conservative: only do it if it adds features/stability/performance that you need, otherwise: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

From waht I can tell, there's no killer feature in any of the updates (Intel Optane is a bit out of my scope) and I have no stability issues as it is. I'm running my DIMM's on stock settings, but I might try to fiddle around with the XMP-profiles or manually set the overclock on the RAM and see what impact running them at 3200 Mhz would have on system thermals and performance.


----------



## ihateolives

Just testing my XMP-profile right now. Seems to be working out of the box on my mobo. No stability issues so far, posts and runs like I would expect it to. CPU clocks are unchanged, settings unchanged. Only downside is that it seems to increase CPU temps by a few degrees.

Gonna run a few benchmarks and see if the performance is noticable in the use-cases I'm facing. IF there's no real gain, I'm reverting to stock timings and saving a few degrees on my system temps. I really want to keep it below 80C in stress tests.

EDIT:

Done with the benchmarks. Heaven (DirectX 11) showed a 3.3% increase in score between XMP and stock, consistent with what I've seen online. Only a few games benefit from this (Witcher3 for instance), and I play none of them. That 3%-ish performance gain comes at a cost of 4C higher CPU temps, so I'm not smelling the value. I'm sticking to stock speed for now







.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> And that's what makes this case so interesting. It's almost as if you are paying a premium for a modding challenge, which is pretty bass ackwards if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the sidepanel fan idea, I believe you can still make it work. Though there will be a bit of restriction from cables and such, if you can jam a (couple) decently high static pressure fan(s) in there, the static pressure should help force airflow through the cables. I would almost recommend using two 80mm or 92mm (if they fit).


I've just test-fitted my Raijintek Aeolus Alpha (140mm fan with 120mm mount, 13mm wide) and it is annoyingly loud. I have no way to seperate the fan control of this fan in order to run it at a constant, but acceptable, low RPM due to the lack of fan headers in the Asus Z270i motherboard. Why oh why can't they let me control fans on the AIO_PUMP header







. See that's something I would update my BIOS for!

So, discarding the Aeolus Alpha, it seems like my options are:

Cryorig XT140 (120mm mount)
Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm
Prolimatech Ultra Vortex 120mm
2x A9x14 92mm, similar to the bottom panel mod

I'm gonna wait a bit with the mod and see if I can confirm that there is indeed no way to PWM control the AIO_PUMP header, in which case I'm going to mount an extra 2 A9x14's in y-split with my CPU (funnelling effect considered, I believe this will provide the best results). If I can get control of the AIO_PUMP, I will get an XT140 I think, and simply make it run at noise-wise acceptable RPM's. Kinda bummered that I didn't get the AsRock Fatal1ty z270 mobo now - that one has 2 sys fan headers.

EDIT: For you googlers out there, today, 31/03-17, I found teh Q-Fan enabling option for the AIO_PUMP in the BIOS/UEFI under "Advanced"-->"Monitoring"-->"Q-Fan settings"-->"AIO_PUMP control" --> change from "Disable" to "PWM".


----------



## fer9001

@ihateolives
"lack of fan headers in the Asus Z270i motherboard"
You can install one of those NZXT FAN HUB

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5503/nzxt-grid-10-port-fan-hub-review/index4.html

And you multiply your fan header. After installing low noise adaptor cable will spin down the fan.

http://noctua.at/en/products/accessories/na-src10

Or use some of those to get the desired airflow

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACJF54N6816


----------



## ihateolives

I actually just found the AIO_PUMP control enabler in the Bios under "Advanced" --> "Monitor" --> "QFan control" --> "AIO_PUMP control" --> change from "Disabled" to "PWM". Hadn't thought of looking under monitoring settings, my bad I guess.

In any case, now my system is bugging out because it doesn't recognize the CPU fan being on if AIO_PUMP is PWN-enabled. I guess I'll have to fiddle around with it









EDIT: aaand the fix apparently is to just disable, reboot, enable, reboot, and voila, it works. Who would've thought.


----------



## Simmons572

Glad that's working for ya.

So now that you have that corrected, is the 140mm fan still too loud?


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Just testing my XMP-profile right now.


Can you tell me which memory exactly you use? What is the height?


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Glad that's working for ya.
> 
> So now that you have that corrected, is the 140mm fan still too loud?


The 140mm fan isn't actually loud on low RPM's, but it has this infuriating clicking-sound. I'm gonna go ahead and assume that's a sign of fatigue - it's a second-hand bought fan I got for $7 along with a set of NF-P12 Industrial 2000 RPM IP67's for ~$37 total. Both the Noctuas are sounding mint, despite physically appearing to have been used more. I guess that's that Austrian design/build quality in a nutshell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Can you tell me which memory exactly you use? What is the height?


Sure mate. It's a kit of 2x8Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 mhz modules with the following specs:

CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
1.35V
16-18-18-36
ver 6.39


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> 3: Remove the M.2 heatsink and you have more options for CPU cooler installation. I recall reading that the LP53 only fits with the M.2 heatshield off (heatpipe-C's are too big otherwise).
> 4: It's not that the m.2 heats up, in fact, the M.2 probably has the same temps regardless of whether you use the m.2 heatsink or not. It's that the heatsink that protects the M.2 from heat (heatshield?) or spreads the heat (heatsink?) or whatever it is that they claim it does actually blocks airflow of the top-down CPU cooler (like L9i, C7 or similar designs). That way it becomes harder for the hot air from the CPU to escape the heatsink/fin area.
> 5: In that case, I would 100% drill a 80-85mm intake on the side panel with a A9x14 for the PSU.
> 
> Regarding bios: I have no issues with my system as it is, and my approach to BIOS/UEFI updates is very conservative: only do it if it adds features/stability/performance that you need, otherwise: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> From waht I can tell, there's no killer feature in any of the updates (Intel Optane is a bit out of my scope) and I have no stability issues as it is. I'm running my DIMM's on stock settings, but I might try to fiddle around with the XMP-profiles or manually set the overclock on the RAM and see what impact running them at 3200 Mhz would have on system thermals and performance.


Hi,
now I've got what you mean. Funny the first thing I did when scrutinizing the mobo was screwing off the heat sink. I'll will give this a trial. If the M.2 is not starting to burn I'd like another bigger cooler. The noctua cooler is the you can get at this time but it's not sufficient.
If Prolimatech Genesis would fit after removing the M.2 heat sink that would be perfect. I use this cooler in my big tower and the temps go never much more than 70°C.
In case of fitting there would be no need to change the position of of the psu even more it on zero mode mostly .

All in all you're right. I've checked my temps while gaming monitored by afterburner. The cores are jumping sometimes above 80°C to 86°C for a short time. I dislike this as my systems are all very quiet and cool.
Did you put off the heat sink of the mosfets as well?
I'm flashing the BIOS whenever a new one appeared just for curiosity.

Thank you for the memory specs. Most interesting for me is if 2400 MHz (as said by Intel for i7-7700K) is working with your Bios version 0234.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Hi,
> now I've got what you mean. Funny the first thing I did when scrutinizing the mobo was screwing off the heat sink. I'll will give this a trial. If the M.2 is not starting to burn I'd like another bigger cooler. The noctua cooler is the you can get at this time but it's not sufficient.
> If Prolimatech Genesis would fit after removing the M.2 heat sink that would be perfect. I use this cooler in my big tower and the temps go never much more than 70°C.
> In case of fitting there would be no need to change the position of of the psu even more it on zero mode mostly .
> 
> All in all you're right. I've checked my temps while gaming monitored by afterburner. The cores are jumping sometimes above 80°C to 86°C for a short time. I dislike this as my systems are all very quiet and cool.
> Did you put off the heat sink of the mosfets as well?
> I'm flashing the BIOS whenever a new one appeared just for curiosity.


No, I didn't remove any other mobo component. I also wouldn't recommend it - I'm fairly sure having read that ASUS strictly designed the mobo to not post if the heatsinks were off.

I always recommend undervolting of your system (i.e. minimize vcore) if you are unhappy with temps, regardless of whether you have a K-sku CPU or not. All CPU's can undervolt with varying degrees of success depending on silicon lottery. Then, after having a stable undervolt, you can consider if you need more drastic approaches (enabling Cstates, enabling speedstep, disabling turbo or finally, and most radically, underclock with a lower-than-stock core ratio).

Some more tips on m.2's on this mobo:
1: I would try mounting the m.2 to the backside port. My hypothesis is that using the back M.2 port is more efficient for CPU temps than the front.
2: I've read posts on reddit about CPU temps going out of control when using the front m.2 for gaming installations. Possibly because this port is so close to the CPU, possibly because of PCIe lane configurations, possibly because of something else entirely. Bottom line: Try using a sata SSD for gaming installations (if you have one handy). It's worth testing if this affects your too.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Hi,
> now I've got what you mean. Funny the first thing I did when scrutinizing the mobo was screwing off the heat sink. I'll will give this a trial. If the M.2 is not starting to burn I'd like another bigger cooler. The noctua cooler is the you can get at this time but it's not sufficient.
> If Prolimatech Genesis would fit after removing the M.2 heat sink that would be perfect. I use this cooler in my big tower and the temps go never much more than 70°C.
> In case of fitting there would be no need to change the position of of the psu even more it on zero mode mostly .
> 
> All in all you're right. I've checked my temps while gaming monitored by afterburner. The cores are jumping sometimes above 80°C to 86°C for a short time. I dislike this as my systems are all very quiet and cool.
> Did you put off the heat sink of the mosfets as well?
> I'm flashing the BIOS whenever a new one appeared just for curiosity.
> 
> Thank you for the memory specs. Most interesting for me is if 2400 MHz (as said by Intel for i7-7700K) is working with your Bios version 0234.


I'm running 2400 Mhz right now with Bios 0234. no problem









Also, regarding the heatsink removal, I found this poster on reddit who did it and said that the Z270i in fact does boot and is not restricted by removal of VRM heatsinks:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62fwiq/44c_idle_with_7700k_and_cryorig_c7/dfmk533/


----------



## ihateolives

Had a new idea that I would like to ask for feedback on:

The heatsink of the C7 is 97x97x32 according to the specs, and the Corsair Vengeance LPX is 31mm. Since the 32mm height clears all the heatsinks on the Z270i (and those are removable and/or replaceable wiht mosfet/VRM heatsinks anyway), that means that I might be able to fit a 120mm/140mm slim fan on the C7's heatsink with some zip ties and/or wire. I'm thinking about ghetto mounting a 120mm grill onto the heatsink with zip ties and then mounting the fans onto that grill frame with screws as per normal. It should work quite well, only costing a few MM extra, but it might give superior performance - I'll make an update when I get to work on it









Also, a small update on side-panel mod:
Did some testing with the side-panel fan idea, and I'm fairly sure it's not a worthwhile mod if you already have other modded intakes for adding cool air to the system. My 120mm (Scythe Slip Stream) and 140mm slim fans (Raijintek Aeolus Alpha) just don't have the static pressure to move air through the cables and down to the CPU cooler in a way that shows thermal benefits to CPU temps. And since the rest of my system has acceptable temps (i.e. airflow is decent), I don't actually gain much from modding the side panel as it is. Even with an open side panel, holding the fan manually and running it at 80%+ PWM signal yielded no change in CPU temps. And I even redid my cable management so that it would be even less of an interference.

So that leaves me with needing only to add the 1x/2x A8 PWM's for exhaust in the top of the case







.Those should give a small yield to CPU temps, as getting the hot/heated air out of the case is a lot more efficient using an exhaust than by positive pressure. Can't decide if I want 1 or 2. In my opinion, 1 is aesthetically more appealing - considering how the front of the case has a center mounted 120mm fan, I feel like it would look better with a single center-mounted A8 PWM in the top for exhaust in between the handle. But obviously half as good in terms of ability to move hot air. Could also mount 1 centered A8 PWM and 2 A6x26 PWM's on the back end like fer did. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Had a new idea that I would like to ask for feedback on:
> 
> The heatsink of the C7 is 97x97x32 according to the specs, and the Corsair Vengeance LPX is 31mm. Since the 32mm height clears all the heatsinks on the Z270i (and those are removable and/or replaceable wiht mosfet/VRM heatsinks anyway), that means that I might be able to fit a 120mm/140mm slim fan on the C7's heatsink with some zip ties and/or wire. I'm thinking about ghetto mounting a 120mm grill onto the heatsink with zip ties and then mounting the fans onto that grill frame with screws as per normal. It should work quite well, only costing a few MM extra, but it might give superior performance - I'll make an update when I get to work on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a small update on side-panel mod:
> Did some testing with the side-panel fan idea, and I'm fairly sure it's not a worthwhile mod if you already have other modded intakes for adding cool air to the system. My 120mm (Scythe Slip Stream) and 140mm slim fans (Raijintek Aeolus Alpha) just don't have the static pressure to move air through the cables and down to the CPU cooler in a way that shows thermal benefits to CPU temps. And since the rest of my system has acceptable temps (i.e. airflow is decent), I don't actually gain much from modding the side panel as it is. Even with an open side panel, holding the fan manually and running it at 80%+ PWM signal yielded no change in CPU temps. And I even redid my cable management so that it would be even less of an interference.
> 
> So that leaves me with needing only to add the 1x/2x A8 PWM's for exhaust in the top of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Those should give a small yield to CPU temps, as getting the hot/heated air out of the case is a lot more efficient using an exhaust than by positive pressure. Can't decide if I want 1 or 2. In my opinion, 1 is aesthetically more appealing - considering how the front of the case has a center mounted 120mm fan, I feel like it would look better with a single center-mounted A8 PWM in the top for exhaust in between the handle. But obviously half as good in terms of ability to move hot air. Could also mount 1 centered A8 PWM and 2 A6x26 PWM's on the back end like fer did. Decisions, decisions!


Start a session of 1 house intense use and you will notice the hot areas where you get hot air consentractions. In my system it is on the back upper part. So the most obvious where to place the fan at this point. Best looking is the dual fan but this is my opinion. If I get my Noctua 140 industrial to full speed the case get cool but the noise is very bad. So trying to balance the noise level and cooling gets tricky. Think the back top fan will make a difference but no time to mode in the moment.

EDIT. Got a new drill so have to find time to mode


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Start a session of 1 house intense use and you will notice the hot areas where you get hot air consentractions. In my system it is on the back upper part. So the most obvious where to place the fan at this point. Best looking is the dual fan but this is my opinion. If I get my Noctua 140 industrial to full speed the case get cool but the noise is very bad. So trying to balance the noise level and cooling gets tricky. Think the back top fan will make a difference but no time to mode in the moment.
> 
> EDIT. Got a new drill so have to find time to mode


¨

Nice! Looking forward to see your mods. It's always inspiring to see what can be done









You plan on mounting the dual A6's in the back of the case? I know you had that plan at some point, but I can't recall if you made the mod yet or not.

I'm still very much in doubt as to whether I want dual A6 in the back + one A8 in the middle or just 2x A8 in the middle. I'll try to do some testing like you suggested.


----------



## fer9001

I have already both noctua A6 for the moding. Have to perforate the corresponding place and buy round head screws with securing bolts to place them.
Placing them like this


Those are the fan's


Some similar screws like this one


----------



## ihateolives

@fer9001

Those dual A6's are going to look really sweet when mounted like that! I think it's a lot better looking than the 2x A8's in the middle of the case between the handle, imo.

Did some quick and dirty testing and you are absolutely right: there seems to be heat pockets in the top and back of the case, trapped between top panel, I/O heatshield, CPU heatsink/mobo heatsink and PSU back. Not enough air flow blowing hot air out of the back of the case, and that builds up back and rises to the top. In my system, there is a lot of buildup from hot air from the CPU between CPU/PSU and in the back behind the CPU cooler on top of the I/O shield. That means that the CPU cooler is trying to cool the CPU partially using hot air. That also explains why it takes my system 6-7 minutes to go from full load temps to near-idle temps (it's still a few degrees higher for a total of 10 minutes or so) at my 80%-55%-35% tiered CPU fan settings. I'm suspecting both the dual A6 solution you are modding and a dual A8 in the middle (like the Heavy Breather has) will help mitigating this problem.

I have an idea that might also help me personally: My PSU (SFX 600) doesn't spin at all, so it doesn't blow any cool air through it's internals. For that reason, I'm considering reversing it's mount, so that the side of the PSU that has the least hot components (the fan side) is mounted towards to CPU cooler for minimizing the heat buildup. I will be running an OCCT test immediately with the reversed PSU.

I'm now leaning towards doing the dual A6 like you propose, but I still might go for the A8's if I can find a way to mod my ODD-bay so I can still use it for SSD. If I mount A8's between the handle, the ODD will almost certainly need some modding to retain it's ability to house an SSD, or an alternative will need to be found.

The upside of doing the A8's in the mid is, as far as i can see, a) an airflow argument: they provide bigger exhaust power, so more hot air can escape the system and b) no components blocking the exhaust (in the top back, you have the side-panel levers blocking a bit).+


----------



## fer9001

Center posisioning the fan will disable your rom drive. You can still velcro the ssd on top of the privius rom drive bay spot. I have sugested in privius post a way staking multiple ssd's under the tray it is posible todo the same by fliping the tray upside down. It will be necesery to cut it in half but you maintain the bolting points to screw the first ssd in place, maby you have also to change mounting direction and drill some new mounting holes. At the back is suficient room for 2 fan's and do not interfear whit the panel holding mechanismus, just leave some clerance for it in the back. Have alredy posissioned the 2xa6 to see if it is posible to place it like i pictured.

EDIT Have problem find the pictured screw in the 4mm diameter.... must improvice to get the desired look.


----------



## Simmons572

He could even velcro the SSD to the top or the bottom of the PSU even.


----------



## ihateolives

Did the mounting test for the SFX600, results aren't spectacular but does support a few conclusions:

1: Main limitation in terms of CPU temperatures in my system seems to be my weakish CPU cooler (Cryorig C7).
2: There is indeed a lot of heat build-up when the PSU is mounting normally, evident by the difference in cooldown time as well as difference in idle temperatures (not visible in graphs, but idle is now 33C-35C vs 36-39C before).
3: Flipping the PSU has within margin of error difference or best case very negligible difference in terms of CPU load temperatures, seemingly 1C best case.

Normal:


Flipped:


Bottom line:
I need to find a more effective CPU cooler solution (mod case to add exhaust for hot air pockets so the CPU cooler can cool with cooler air, mod a 120mm fan mount on the C7 heatsink, or replace the CPU cooler with a Corsair H75), delid my CPU, or just accept that I need to underclock 100mhz to achieve sub-80C load temps (which is always my goal). Flipping the PSU helps marginally, as the SF600's hot components are moved away from the pocket of air between CPU cooler and PSU. Furthermore, during to the low wattage of my system, the SF600 doesn't spin at all, so PSU airflow doesn't counter or obstruct the top-down CPU cooler airflow when PSU is flipped.

I will keep the PSU flipped, as I can't find any good arguments why I shouldn't. If I can somehow find out how to force my PSU to spin at low inaudible RPM, I will try to switch it around again and see what difference that can make on normally mounted temperatures in the TU100.


----------



## Myrdal

Really glad to see you boys still going strong <3

Update on my end, TU300 still running good. Still not hooked up my 3.5" drives, havent opened it to look for dust buildup or anything. #AllTheNeglect
I will likely be returning to help and be active again closer to summer. Hope youre all having a good time friends.


----------



## Simmons572

Hey stranger! Glad to see you again


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> Really glad to see you boys still going strong <3
> 
> Update on my end, TU300 still running good. Still not hooked up my 3.5" drives, havent opened it to look for dust buildup or anything. #AllTheNeglect
> I will likely be returning to help and be active again closer to summer. Hope youre all having a good time friends.


Always nice to see you Myrdal









I am less active because im building even better shape for the summer







Last december dropped 34,6 kilograms of body weight from 101,4 to 66,8 kg, never stopped going to the gym, so I am having a lot of good time.


----------



## ihateolives

Looking forward to you joining the fray again, Myrdal









I'm looking forward to see what kind of a beast you'll make out of that not--so-tiny suitcase of yours









I've found my final settings for my TU100 under the current state:



Tried enabling turbo and setting ratio to auto, and I did achieve a OCCT test of 4400mhz boost with ~80C average but stability wasn't up for it with vcore 1.07V. It failed after 55minutes of OCCT. And I can't increase vcore without running above 80C average.

Next plans for me:
1: look at fer9001's mod and how it's gonna work out, and porobably do the same with dual A6's or alternatively A8's mounted in the middle between the handle for exhaust (+ mod the ODD bay). Or maybe beat him to the race and do it first








2: Buy an A9 25mm fan and mount it on my LP53 (with some sort of backplate mounting)
3: Mod the motherboard (remove big VRM/mosfet heatsinks and replace them with enzotech copper heatsinks). This will increase airflow around the CPU socket, which should prove beneficial to CPU temps.
4. Possibly mount a slim 120/140mm fan on the side panel, just to see if the extra air intake can cool the PSU or improve airflow.

Other than that I'm pretty happy with my little TU100.


----------



## fer9001

Got the dual top fan mode ready. Didn't find the screws I suppose to use but looking to replace them some time. I am to lazy to do a stress test but I get the stock 4Ghz with 80C on full load. going to play some games and have an eye on my temps.
her is the mode pictures and layout.

Drilling the pattern for the ventilation holes

One more to go!

Both vent ready.

Internal the vent holes

Placing first Fan

Dual Fan installed

Assembling the parts

This SSD is bugging me!! Need money for the M.2 .....

Sneak peak at the back side


EDIT: Forgot to mention I replaced the 140mm with my previous 120mm Noctua industrial 3000Rpm.
Will cut part of the front aluminum to get to the external front piece and mount there the 140mm Noctua. This way I get sufficient room between the CPU cooler and the intake fan to attach 2xA6 on my cooler.


----------



## Simmons572

Those vents look very professional! I am very impressed!









I look forward to seeing some numbers


----------



## ihateolives

oh my goood that looks so good!

I'm actually so impressed, holy **** that looks good. I was thinking of doing hole saw + fan grill + fan mesh for the top exhaust, but this is so clean/stock Lian Li-looking, much wow. Also, very very very excited about hearing your results!


----------



## Seban

Those little noctua fans are so damn cute







Hope they will make things good for you


----------



## fer9001

Little preview playing WoT. No big deal


----------



## ihateolives

Was these your temps before?



So it's average core max temp 51C (before) vs 52.75 C (now)? Same fan profile? Same BIOS settings?

Nonetheless, you should be really proud about that mod. I think it's one of the most Lian Li-esque mods on this thread. If you had stud for screw-mounting, I swear strangers would think it came stock like that. Very true to the cases design.

Edit: I see you changed front case fans... That might be one of the culprits in why the results are not anymore different, I guess. I like your plan of removing the aluminium front plate to remount the 140+extra heatsink fans, should give great results.


----------



## fer9001

Yep and it was 4.4Ghx clockin, noctua 140mm industrial 3000Rpm in full speed playing WoT. To loud to have it all the time running like this.
At the moment 4,0Ghz stock is just whistling barely audible and the fan profile is at normal settings..


----------



## fer9001

Her it is the 60 min stress test.

I am going to under clock it to 3,9-3,8Ghz to get closer to 65-70C.


----------



## ihateolives

Personally, I have no problems with temps in the 70's at all. Your temps look super fine, and I dare say in normal use, like playing WoT, you're seeing some phenomenally healthy temps. I would only consider underclocking further in order to decrease fan speeds.

I guess with your beefy NT01-Pro you can get a nearly inaudible system even at load with a modest underclock - is that the plan?


----------



## Simmons572

I agree with @ihateolives. I managed to put an OC on my 6600k, and my temps sit comfortably around 80C when playing WoT and Planetside 2. Remember, the upper limit of these CPUs are around 90-95C, so you have plenty of headroom to work with.


----------



## fer9001

The noise level of my fan's are ok the big problem is the PSU fan of the Silverstone SFX600.
Wot is no multi core so it only need one core overclocked to play good.
but the stress test was full load all cores at 4.0Ghz no Turbo. and I am pleased with it.


----------



## Simmons572

Smells like you are hinting at a PSU fan mod


----------



## fer9001

Was thinking if the GPU shroud get remove with the fan will the bottom fan mode be sufficient for the cooling of it?
I believe it need to be a 25mm fan in the bottom to do the work not those reduce we have.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Hi again, ihateolives,

what do you think about these cpu coolers:










http://www.bequiet.com/en/motherboardcheck

They are said to be compatible with Asus Strix 270i.

I'm interested in 'be quiet Shadow Rock LP' and 'Dark Rock TF' maybe with only one fan.

Meanwhile my view of the built is different. There are a lot of problems regarding the heat which makes this project unpleasant.
The PSU is definitely in the wrong position. It should be placed were the ODD is.
Otherwise - as I've written in the beginning - because of Zero RPM Mode it won't add much heated air. But it limits the place for a bigger cooler.
I've talked to a nice guy from be quiet company today and he told me that the coolers above are all compatible with Asus 270i and they proved this.

What the ´Shadow Rock LP' regards he adviced not to overclock if electing this model.
I will measure the place between cpu socket and PSU edge and try to find a cooler. If this will not help one can only wait for better solutions from the companies.
Maybe I look for another itx case with better cooling conditions.

In my opinion it's a shame that Asus throws a board in the market without cpu cooling solutions. As well as Intel with no boxed cooler for the i7-7700K. All the reviews show no interest in this crucial cpu cooling problem. They just took water cooling. I've test H80 in my last built. It was a disaster. In the beginning it was ok but after a short period of time the noise was unbearable. I cannot grasp the concept as the pumps noise is added by fan noise.

Has someone tried to move the PSU to free place for a bigger cooler? Maybe it doesn't look nice. But I remember Cougar QBX did it.









http://cougargaming.com/products/cases/qbx/

Maybe it's possible to remove the odd cage completely and put the psu there with a prolonging cable. Disadvantage is that you cannot power off the system completely. Meanwhile I doubt if the Tu-200 is qualified for a gaming 270i - i7 7700K system.


----------



## fer9001

Incompatible due to its height (75mm) you are restricted to max 60mm. Even if you replace the fan you exceed the valid dimensions.

Corresponding manual http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk002/bk002_db_en.pdf
Blueprint dimensions http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk002/bk002_dim_en.pdf

EDIT Up sorry you have TU-200 so max space must bee 80mm. So the Shadow Roxk LP is one of your choice


----------



## ihateolives

@Zero Clocker

Simmons has a super sick modded case with a PSU mod. You should check that out if you want to see how far creativity can take you with the TU100.

Regarding choice of CPU cooler, I'm not really the authoyity to ask, the rule of thumb for TU100/TU200 build apparently is that you need at least 5-10mm of clearance between CPU cooler and PSU so that you don't get turbulence and so that the CPU cooler can draw in air that isn't too heated up by the PSU.

Fer has suggested mounting the CPU fan in a pull-config (i.e. pull from CPU socket into case) and then have the PSU flipped (pulling hot air from inside the case to exhaust out the case). That might work too for close-to-height-limit CPU coolers, however, it might cause PSU overheating.

My own personal opinion is going for the Cryorig C1, the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, the Noctua NH-L12, Thermalright AXP-100(H)R or AXP-200R. I'm pretty sure at least the Big Shuriken is compatible with the board (I can check, have both components, but I'm sure there's a build on PCPP with that exact combo).

You have to double check if these models do fit with the Z270i board, as they're all (except the Big Shuriken 2) incompatible with the TU100, which is why I didn't check their compatibility.


----------



## fer9001

@Zero Clocker
Here is the link for @Simmons572 Heavy moding with the BIG cooler and the chine PSU.....







@ihateolives is suggesting.
Take the tour in wonder land moding !!! http://www.overclock.net/t/1615534/case-mod-build-log-chiaki-heavily-modified-usff-gaming-rig-completed


----------



## Simmons572

Thank you for sharing my log guys.









@Zero if you have any questions about it, please ask


----------



## fer9001

My pleasure!!! It is really something unusual beautiful


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Thank you for sharing my log guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zero if you have any questions about it, please ask


Fantastic build. Could be placed in Bioshock Game. So you placed your Athena PSU beneath the top above the cpu cooler? This is a great move and could solve the heatification problems. Unfortunately this psu is not available in my country.
Thank you so much for your offer.

And thank you for your support ihateolives and fer9001.

Have to check all your advices and rethink my build.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> @Zero Clocker
> 
> Simmons has a super sick modded case with a PSU mod. You should check that out if you want to see how far creativity can take you with the TU100.
> 
> Regarding choice of CPU cooler, I'm not really the authoyity to ask, the rule of thumb for TU100/TU200 build apparently is that you need at least 5-10mm of clearance between CPU cooler and PSU so that you don't get turbulence and so that the CPU cooler can draw in air that isn't too heated up by the PSU.
> 
> Fer has suggested mounting the CPU fan in a pull-config (i.e. pull from CPU socket into case) and then have the PSU flipped (pulling hot air from inside the case to exhaust out the case). That might work too for close-to-height-limit CPU coolers, however, it might cause PSU overheating.
> 
> My own personal opinion is going for the Cryorig C1, the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, the Noctua NH-L12, Thermalright AXP-100(H)R or AXP-200R. I'm pretty sure at least the Big Shuriken is compatible with the board (I can check, have both components, but I'm sure there's a build on PCPP with that exact combo).
> 
> You have to double check if these models do fit with the Z270i board, as they're all (except the Big Shuriken 2) incompatible with the TU100, which is why I didn't check their compatibility.


So did you remove the heatsinks M.2 and mosfets to gain space? I've tried to install the Noctua 12 but the legs did not fit. Maybe I did something wrong. What PCPP concers I could not find my combo.

Besides I own the TU-200. Meanwhile I could imagine the TU-100 as there is a lot of unused space in my TU-200 which isn't usable and were necessary it 's not present.

If you own some cpu cooler I would be happy if you could check the Asus Strix 270i compatibilty. Personally I'm not sure about the be quiet motherboard QVL.

So what do you thinkt about replacing the PSU?


----------



## ihateolives

Noctua lists the L12 as compatible with the ASUS Z270i

For big shuriken 2, see this detailed picture of the dimensions. With these dimensions, it clears the Vengeance LPX low profile memory sticks (34mm) and since heatsinks are roughly the same size and positioning on the z270i, I can't see the problem with compatibility there. Note that 93mm is pretty much equal to the intel no-fly zone above the CPU socket, which both the C7 and L9i aghere to. Since i can confirm that the C7 doesn't obstruct the Z270i in terms of footprint, the Big Shuriken will not either - it has the height to clear the DIMM's and heatsinks, and it has the footprint the stay within the no-fly zone for the core part of the heatsink.

I'll make sure to see if it fits when I change CPU cooler some time during next 4 weeks. Need shipment of mobo mosfets and some new fans and fan grills for further mods to arrive before I make my mods. It takes a long time to dismantle the TU100







. And besides, I might need some new hole saws to make the mods (2x A8's in the top).

Replacing the PSU? Well by all means, go mod!









I think the placement of the PSU is the single biggest design flaw of the TU100/TU200 series of cases. It's astonishingly bad, in my opinion. It creates heatpockets around the CPU socket and in the case of the TU200, it forces CPU compatability to super bad 80mm. Considering the size of that case, that's almost criminal in my opinion.

In the TU100, an SFX psu doesn't really fit any other places, unless you fundamentally change the design (e.g. by laying the case down, so to speak: removing the front aluminium opening the unused compartment, making mobo lie horizontal, moving PSU to the side of the case fan hovering over DIMM's and mounting case fans on other panels).

In short, I think a lot has happened with ITX case design, I highly doubt we will ever see a design with PSU so close to the CPU again. It's just not a good design option: it pretty much forces the average user to low-end aircooled systems or water-cooled CPU's, which scares away a lot of customers.


----------



## fer9001

"I might need some new hole saws to make the mods (2x A8's in the top)"
If you make it my way you will spear the money of fan grill, hole saws. Just getting a 3mm drill bit and a piece of perforated metal shed in 3mm diameter. Also it is more safe than the grill


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> "I might need some new hole saws to make the mods (2x A8's in the top)"
> If you make it my way you will spear the money of fan grill, hole saws. Just getting a 3mm drill bit and a piece of perforated metal shed in 3mm diameter. Also it is more safe than the grill


I just might do that, but I can't find a sheet of 3mm hole-perforated material in my local hardware store. I might have to buy one online if I go that route. How is the noise coming out of those exhausts?


----------



## ihateolives

Alright. New supplies coming in:

2x A8's for top exhaust (will require modding of the ODD bay so that it doesn't interfere while still retaining mounting option for SSD)
1x A9x25 PWM for my LP53 (mounted with zip ties, this will make it total height 53mm)
2x Enzotech C01 mosfet copper heatsinks for motherboard (enables removal of heatsinks for improved airflow around CPU socket)
1x Enzotech BMR01 RAM copper heatsinks for motherboard (enables removal of heatsinks for improved airflow around CPU socket)
1x Birchwood Casey Aluminium Black touch-up paint (for repairing scratches )
+ a couple of fan grills, black and chrome

Will be buying a hole saw kit so I can improve my holes on the bottom (I want them 83mm instead of 78mm so I can remove those ugly leftover holes from HDD mounting bay). I still might go for the perforated sheets as Fer suggests, but I can't find any perforated sheets that are made with round holes and cost less than €100, so I feel like I'd rather invest in tools.

Don't know when I have time to do the mods, but I hope to solid CPU temp improvements. After that, I may or may not upgrade GPU, we will see - it's not liek the games I play need me to upgrade my 1050 Ti.


----------



## fer9001

The dual A6 Fan do not disturb at all, the PSU is very noisy! But I can live with it. I am also looking for the Gigabyte 1070 for upgrade, but I am out of money at the moment and I rather upgrade the stupid 1TB Samsung 2.5" ssd with 1TB Samsung 950Pro M.2 Nvme.


----------



## ihateolives

When you can't find perforated sheet metal patterns, you make them yourself. Right?



I'm sure the result of this will be awful, but I'll try for even a few percent chances of success


----------



## fer9001

The only way to make on is to use the side panel as pater no drill on some other metal sheet. The bad thing is you damaging the side panel...







No idea if it is possible to get a side panel separately as spear part.

EDIT By the way it is impossible to drill direct without other metal pattern and get aligning the holes.


----------



## fer9001

if you live in side the EU i cud ask the post mail how much would cost to sent the perforated piece I have used


----------



## ihateolives

No surprises, it didn't work. The paper tore up after first drill







. No harm done, tough. It was just a spare piece of metal.

Thanks, Fer. I'll try to see if I can dig something up first though. Don't need to bother you, I'm sure there's a German or English webshop somewhere that has perforated sheet metal avaiable for transport to Denmark.

EDIT: I found 2 stores in the UK,
1: The Mesh Company
2: Metal Sheet

Both produce 3mm holed aluminium/steel sheets in a pattern that seems similar, but no identical, to the Lian Li stock pattern.


----------



## fer9001

My pattern is also not the same don't worry @ihateolives So long the drill diameter is same like the case no one will notice the difference. Get the steel sheets it do not deform so much in the procedure. Clamp it down befor drilling and use two 3mm drill bits to secure the mesh in the first two hole you make so it do not slips away.



And for those looking for a good cooler fitting Pc Tu-100 the thermalright AXP-100R is 58mm 180Watt (turn the fan pull configuration to the PSU). Still have my for backup and I exchanged it because I liked to try passive cooling with the NT-01 Nitrogon Pro.


----------



## ihateolives

Thanks fer. I already bought the aluminium sheet. I will try to practice with it on some spare metal, see how it goes and then reconsider if I want to drill holes or perforate the top







.

Those CPU coolers man.. I second Seban's comment that you should open a museum of discontinued CPU coolers that kick ass - I can't find either the AXP-100R or the NT-01 Pro in stores anywhere in Denmark







.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Thanks fer. I already bought the aluminium sheet. I will try to practice with it on some spare metal, see how it goes and then reconsider if I want to drill holes or perforate the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Those CPU coolers man.. I second Seban's comment that you should open a museum of discontinued CPU coolers that kick ass - I can't find either the AXP-100R or the NT-01 Pro in stores anywhere in Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Greek market

http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=55109&cat=7


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Noctua lists the L12 as compatible with the ASUS Z270i
> 
> For big shuriken 2, see this detailed picture of the dimensions. With these dimensions, it clears the Vengeance LPX low profile memory sticks (34mm) and since heatsinks are roughly the same size and positioning on the z270i, I can't see the problem with compatibility there. Note that 93mm is pretty much equal to the intel no-fly zone above the CPU socket, which both the C7 and L9i aghere to. Since i can confirm that the C7 doesn't obstruct the Z270i in terms of footprint, the Big Shuriken will not either - it has the height to clear the DIMM's and heatsinks, and it has the footprint the stay within the no-fly zone for the core part of the heatsink.
> 
> I'll make sure to see if it fits when I change CPU cooler some time during next 4 weeks. Need shipment of mobo mosfets and some new fans and fan grills for further mods to arrive before I make my mods. It takes a long time to dismantle the TU100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And besides, I might need some new hole saws to make the mods (2x A8's in the top).
> 
> Replacing the PSU? Well by all means, go mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the placement of the PSU is the single biggest design flaw of the TU100/TU200 series of cases. It's astonishingly bad, in my opinion. It creates heatpockets around the CPU socket and in the case of the TU200, it forces CPU compatability to super bad 80mm. Considering the size of that case, that's almost criminal in my opinion.
> 
> In the TU100, an SFX psu doesn't really fit any other places, unless you fundamentally change the design (e.g. by laying the case down, so to speak: removing the front aluminium opening the unused compartment, making mobo lie horizontal, moving PSU to the side of the case fan hovering over DIMM's and mounting case fans on other panels).
> 
> In short, I think a lot has happened with ITX case design, I highly doubt we will ever see a design with PSU so close to the CPU again. It's just not a good design option: it pretty much forces the average user to low-end aircooled systems or water-cooled CPU's, which scares away a lot of customers.


Funny, Noctua L12 was the first cooler I've tried. I could not fix the back plate because some parts could be destroyed and the heat sink has been in the way. Having read the instruction just now which was not in the package the problem was that the back plate is not used at all but instead just 4 screws called NM-IBT3. Unfortunately I've returned the cooler already but will re-order it to give it a another try.
The L12 seems to be a good cooler.

https://www.computerbase.de/2013-05/7-top-blow-kuehler-test/5/

Noctua offers help if you run into problems.

http://noctua.at/en/mainboard/Asus_ROG_Strix_Z270I_Gaming


----------



## ihateolives

Yeah, the z270i is actually an awful motherboard, compatability wise. I know exactly what problem you're talkinga bout. A lot of backplates are incompatible wiht the Z270i, including my cryorig C7 backplate. It does include a nut/washer solution, but those might (if you're not careful) apply unevenly, resulting in a poorly mounted CPU cooler and worse temps. Here's my ghetto fix:



Basically a swiss army knife job. No problem for plastic backplates, but metal backplates and you're looking at a bigger problem.


----------



## fer9001

Today I replaced the noctua cooler in my second TU-100 with the Thermalright AXP-100R. Was planing it long time ago.
Plenty of room in the case.


----------



## Seban

Say what again? Second? Wow. That is true TU-100 patriotism. How well is it performing, what temps you getting with that cooler? My guess is they are going to be worse than your Silverstone cooler, but please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## fer9001

Will do the stress test... of my second TU-100







an other day. The cooler makes it job well. The installed CPU is the 4670k, it will be replaced with the 4790k in the near future.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Thanks fer. I already bought the aluminium sheet. I will try to practice with it on some spare metal, see how it goes and then reconsider if I want to drill holes or perforate the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Those CPU coolers man.. I second Seban's comment that you should open a museum of discontinued CPU coolers that kick ass - I can't find either the AXP-100R or the NT-01 Pro in stores anywhere in Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe you can order here. Not that far away from your location.

https://geizhals.de/thermalright-axp-100rh-100700566-a1586415.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=de&v=l&togglecountry=set#filterform
https://geizhals.de/?fs=Thermalright+AXP&in=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Yeah, the z270i is actually an awful motherboard, compatability wise. I know exactly what problem you're talkinga bout. A lot of backplates are incompatible wiht the Z270i, including my cryorig C7 backplate. It does include a nut/washer solution, but those might (if you're not careful) apply unevenly, resulting in a poorly mounted CPU cooler and worse temps. Here's my ghetto fix:
> 
> Basically a swiss army knife job. No problem for plastic backplates, but metal backplates and you're looking at a bigger problem.


So how did you manage to fit the Cryorig back plate exactly? Seems like you trimmed it with a saw or file.
To sum it up a re-installation with nuts-washers will not be the solution. Thank you for the hint. I think I will contact Noctua next week and ask if they will make a new cpu cooler for Asus Z20i or if they have other suggestions. It's too time consuming for my taste to try various coolers. And I don't want to damage my hardware.
Unfortunately there is no cooler mounting hole in the motherboard tray and I don't like to saw a hole now. Otherwise my bench table could serve as an interim solution.

Update: Now that I've got your ghetto-mod I'll try the NH-L12 again and will saw out the back plate to make space for the protruding parts.


----------



## ihateolives

The picture I sent is of the C7 backplate. I cut the conflicting part of it away with a swiss army knife. In other words, it's very easy and doesn't require anything else than a sharp knife.

The AXP-100RH I can find, no problem, but the AXP-100R is not easily avaiable in my local markets. And the difference is big: one is compatible with the TU100 (100R), the other isn't (100RH). Besides, I have a decent arraw of options availablke (LP53, C7 and Big SDhuriken 2) that I haven't fully tested yet.

Regarding the L12, I'm unfamiliar with the backplate of that CPU cooler. If it's made of plastic, it's EASY to ghetto mod it. If it's made of metal, you'll have a much harder tiem - that will require a file (best case) or a dremeel (worst case).


----------



## ihateolives

Quick update on the Z270i and Big Shuriken 2:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/63ncp0/just_built_a_pc_and_am_not_sure_about_cpu_temps/dfvq3xd/

I've got a new idea for a simple mod: simply drilling a few screw holes for the PSU, moving it effectively 1-1.5cm more towards the edge of the case and using one of the spare PCIE brackets bent into a straight plate to cover up the hole that'll come by scooting over the PSU.

Doing this increases CPU clearance to about 70-75mm, enabling me to use a Big Shuriken 2. I have modded my Big Shuriken 2 to be compatible with a 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes, like the XT140 or Raijintek Aeolus Alpha (by using a file and a cutter to cut off the extending fin-pieces running above the edges of the stock 120mm fan).

I've also grabbed a 120mm to 140mm fan adaptor for the case fan and ordered an ML140 to see if I can get some better airflow going into my case. I'm expecting these two simple improvements to give me a big boost in temperature overhead.

So many mods for this little case


----------



## fer9001

Pictures, pictures and pictures!!! Looking in to it!


----------



## ihateolives

When I have the parts, and I have the time to do the mods, it will be the first thing I do









Meanwhile, here's pictures to visualize the ideas:



I've done some measurements, and it seems like the PSU can be moved about 1.3mm-1.5mm to the side panel (depending on where you move it).



There's room enough of the backpanel for drilling 3-4 holes for PSU mounting, but I will possibly have to move the PSU slightly down for maximum clearance.

I'm pretty excited about doing this mod, so I can see if the Big Shuriken 2 + XT140 combo will work! The Big Shuriken 2 with a XT140 is about 59-60mm tall, depending on how well it mounts. But there is a problem.



AS you can see, there is some small part on the edge of the fin-stack that sticks out. This has to go, so it's time for a cut and file job:



The final result is pretty good. The Raijintek Aeolus Alpha used here is comparable to the XT140, as it's also a 140mm fan in a 120mm mounting position, and both are 13mm tall. However, my Aeolus Alpha makes a really annoying clicking sound.



Also, I just picked up an A9x25 fan. So before I make my PSU mod, I'll test this baby out. I'll wait untill I have my Enzotech RAM- and Mosfet-heatsinks, so I can mod my motherboard, because this mod will allow me to orientate the LP53+A9x25 in any direction I want, whereas now, I can only mount it with fin-stack perpendicular to the RAM sticks, which creates a heattrap. I suspect my stock C7 cooler in optimal orientation is better than the LP53 in a suboptimal orientation, as they're both all-copper heatsinks, and while the A9x25 is definitely better, the total clearance of free, "cool" air will be higher for the stock C7 (48mm vs 53mm), so there's some cancelling out effects there.



Also, I have zero faith in the stock screws for the LP53. So I'll be fitting my LP53 with either the C7 backplate or the Big Shuriken 2 backplate. I expect both to work. Here's the stock screws with washers for the LP53:



Compare those to the backplate of the Big Shuriken 2 mounted on the LP53



As far as I can tell, the washers on the stock screws and the backplate of the Big SHuriken 2 is about the same size, so I suspect the backplate is compatible with the LP53.

LOTS OF MODS INCOMING


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Pictures, pictures and pictures!!! Looking in to it!


Also, would you believe it, those idiots at the store sent me 2x A8 FLX. So now I have to return them and wait for A8 PWM's. But I'm definitely doing your mod for top exhaust, only i will do it in the middle and mod my ODD bay.


----------



## fer9001

Now I understand what you mean.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Also, would you believe it, those idiots at the store sent me 2x A8 FLX. So now I have to return them and wait for A8 PWM's. But I'm definitely doing your mod for top exhaust, only i will do it in the middle and mod my ODD bay.


why don't you try out the Samuel 17
http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2107&subid=2124#showtab
6 heat pipes and 120mm fan mounting.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> why don't you try out the Samuel 17
> http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2107&subid=2124#showtab
> 6 heat pipes and 120mm fan mounting.


It's a good idea, but I think the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (46mm) and Samuel 17 (45mm) is very similar, once the Big Shuriken is modded to accept all 120mm fans. In the tests I see, they perform pretty similarly, with the Big Shuriken being marginally better: see http://www.eteknix.com/prolimatech-samuel-17-low-profile-cpu-cooler/6/

If I didn't own a Big Shuriken i might've been tempted to buy one, but because I own the Big Shuriken 2, and they're so similar in design/performance, I don't see the point.

The reason why I'm going to test the LP53 is because I'm very curious. People on the A4-SFX thread on Hardforum are reporting it to be the best avaiable <50mm CPU cooler. If I can get good temps (better than my C7) with it using my A9x25, I might not do the PSU mod because the A9x25 is very silent, even on full load it's not a loud component compared to my case fan.

That being said, the more I think about the PSU mod, the more I want to do it so I can use my Big Shuriken 2 + XT140... if nothing else, just to see if it's doable!

EDIT: obviosuly, I will use the best cooler of the 3 I try, if (!) i try them all. Otherwise, I will most likely settle on the LP53+A9x25, as it's supposedly performs exactly like the C7 (which makes sense because they're both copper and similar surface area of heatpipes etc), but with the A9x25, it makes a lot less noise.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Quick update on the Z270i and Big Shuriken 2:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/63ncp0/just_built_a_pc_and_am_not_sure_about_cpu_temps/dfvq3xd/
> 
> I've got a new idea for a simple mod: simply drilling a few screw holes for the PSU, moving it effectively 1-1.5cm more towards the edge of the case and using one of the spare PCIE brackets bent into a straight plate to cover up the hole that'll come by scooting over the PSU.
> 
> Doing this increases CPU clearance to about 70-75mm, enabling me to use a Big Shuriken 2. I have modded my Big Shuriken 2 to be compatible with a 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes, like the XT140 or Raijintek Aeolus Alpha (by using a file and a cutter to cut off the extending fin-pieces running above the edges of the stock 120mm fan).
> 
> I've also grabbed a 120mm to 140mm fan adaptor for the case fan and ordered an ML140 to see if I can get some better airflow going into my case. I'm expecting these two simple improvements to give me a big boost in temperature overhead.
> 
> So many mods for this little case


Thats what I did last saturday. Trying to move the SF-600 to to the sidepanel. Just took some screws and fixed the psu through the rear side mesh. But it didn't look very nice so I discarded the change.

@fer9001
The Samuel 17 was beaten by Shuriken.

http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/557-test-noctua-nh-l12-und-prolimatech-samuel-17?showall=&start=8

I've phoned Asus which was no help. The guy didn't seem to have the slightest idea what I was talking about. Whereas the guy from Thermaltake was very nice and proposed the AXP-100R.
And Noctua NH-12 is on the comp list as hateolive said.
So I've ordered Samuel 17 with eloop fan, AXP-100R which is the updated version which is a bit higher and the Noctua NH-12 again. I'll check them on my test bench the next days when they will arive.
NH-12 seems to be the best regarding the temps but is rather clumsy and high.

Never had that fuss for a simple cooler install. But that's the fate of the early adopter.


----------



## ihateolives

@Zero Clocker

I'm thinking about using a spare PCIe bracket as a cover-up for the empty space after having scooted over the PSU. I might be in the same spot as you, finding it too ugly to want to keep the change, but I think it's worth a try









Was there anything else about it that you found particularly ugly?


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> @Zero Clocker
> 
> I'm thinking about using a spare PCIe bracket as a cover-up for the empty space after having scooted over the PSU. I might be in the same spot as you, finding it too ugly to want to keep the change, but I think it's worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there anything else about it that you found particularly ugly?


As my case is a bigger I could not fix the lower part of the psu which would need another bracket. I just don't like scratches as the case is so nice ... Cannot hurt this little case. The two screws made the holes wider which is a flaw now.









But as you say it's worth the effort and:







no mod no fun.


----------



## ihateolives

Ahhh I see. So you took 3.5mm screws through the 3mm screw holes already in the back panel?

My thinking is moving the PSU 1.3-1.4mm to the edge, drilling 2 new holes there and 1-2 new holes along the edges of the cutout (similar to the center holes aleady there. I can upload a sketch in a few minutes.

I would appreciate some feedback on the idea, if there is any


----------



## Zero Clocker

Unfortunately yes. But it's hardly visible.


----------



## ihateolives

Here's the sketch with some color coding. I hope it makes sense. I just noticed a mistake: the red text should say 3.5mm hole, not 3mm hole. I'll jsut fix that for future google searcher's sake.





It's obviosuly gonna look a bit ghetto, but I won't mind A LITTLE GHETTO if it gives me good results. I mean for christ's sake I already have some nasty cuts on the bottom panel









I can also make 2 more holes for the middle screws if I feel like it, but 4 should be enough.

It's very easy to make it look decent and revert it though. I have some black 3.5mm PSU screws I can put in there. Shouldn't make a giant thorn in my eyes.

Note that the SF600 is 12.5cm long vs the PCIe bracket's 12cm, HOWEVER, 0.5cm of the SF600 is "hidden" by the PSU mounting cutout. The final result may end up looking kinda bad, we'll see! Otherwise, I will have to dye a sheet of perforated aluminium (being sent to me right now from the UK) with some aluminium black paint (as Simmons suggested, also being shipped to me from Germany right now) and fix that to the hole. That will look better for sure









The absolute MAX of movement possible is 1.5cm. More than that, and the power plug won't fit, and the PSU will start to hit the side panel-brackets.


----------



## fer9001

Use one part of the perforated aluminium sheet to cover the gap. Spray paint it black.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Use one part of the perforated aluminium sheet to cover the gap. Spray paint it black.


Using a aluminium sheet is my long-term plan, but short term I just want to use whatever's around so I can see if it's doable







.

The aluminium sheet is in shipping, but I don't know how long time it will take to arrive. Also, I have some birchwood casey aluminium black dye on the way (thanks for the tip, Simmons!). I will probably end up using that for coloring the sheet of aluminium.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Using a aluminium sheet is my long-term plan, but short term I just want to use whatever's around so I can see if it's doable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The aluminium sheet is in shipping, but I don't know how long time it will take to arrive. Also, I have some birchwood casey aluminium black dye on the way (thanks for the tip, Simmons!). I will probably end up using that for coloring the sheet of aluminium.


As far as I can see the "cover" part would not be taking any mechanical load - so you could get away with something as simple as piece of thick paper or even cardboard spray painted black. If you want to go really fancy and have a makerlab somewhere nearby - most of them have small laser cutters so lasercutting something out of, say, 2mm acrylic would be a fine overkill option as well.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Here's the sketch with some color coding. I hope it makes sense. I just noticed a mistake: the red text should say 3.5mm hole, not 3mm hole. I'll jsut fix that for future google searcher's sake.
> 
> It's obviosuly gonna look a bit ghetto, but I won't mind A LITTLE GHETTO if it gives me good results. I mean for christ's sake I already have some nasty cuts on the bottom panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also make 2 more holes for the middle screws if I feel like it, but 4 should be enough.
> 
> It's very easy to make it look decent and revert it though. I have some black 3.5mm PSU screws I can put in there. Shouldn't make a giant thorn in my eyes.
> 
> Note that the SF600 is 12.5cm long vs the PCIe bracket's 12cm, HOWEVER, 0.5cm of the SF600 is "hidden" by the PSU mounting cutout. The final result may end up looking kinda bad, we'll see! Otherwise, I will have to dye a sheet of perforated aluminium (being sent to me right now from the UK) with some aluminium black paint (as Simmons suggested, also being shipped to me from Germany right now) and fix that to the hole. That will look better for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolute MAX of movement possible is 1.5cm. More than that, and the power plug won't fit, and the PSU will start to hit the side panel-brackets.


I like the scientific calm step-by-step approach of your piece of art.








I've seen the scrapes int the bottom and have been thinking, this man is a daredevil. How about taking 2 cases, one for experiments the other later for perfection.

Just an idea: what about using the perforated side panel and drill 2 or more holes in the top PSU side (as you flip it now) to fix it and take only 2 of the existing rear holes?

As I'll receive my 3 cpu cooler, what I miss most is a motherboard cut-out for the Cooler. I mean I own that Dremel stuff.


----------



## ihateolives

I did actually think about 2 cases, but I honestly just want one TU100. For a second case, I would go for something else entirely, possibly something even smaller with an HDPLEX PSU (S4 mini or something along those lines) or maybe a Streacom DB4.

The TU100 is a very fun machine to build/mod, but if I were to get another case, I would want a case that works in a pure stock configuration for what I want it to do, which the TU100 can't.

Regarding the side panel idea:
Do you mean attaching PSU to side panel? I'm not too keen on doing that because the side panel mounts aren't designed for bearing that much weight. It will also be obstructed by the brackets holding the side panel. I'm not exactly sure what you mean, could you make a sketch of it or something?


----------



## fer9001

INFO: Today I removed the shroud of my ASUS 970 Mini.
It is usually at 80-81C when playing so I decide to try it out.
The result is -3C (78C) on normal fan speeds of the case. I assume if I crank up the case fan setup to full speed the temperatures will fall more, but I don't like to get higher nois level.
Striped GTX 970 Mini

Striped installed GTX970 Mini in the case

Temp over view


EDIT: The strange thing happens with full fan speed. It seam like the bottom fan get overwhelmed from front intake fan. Cosign the GPU to get again 80C.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Installed my Noctua NH-L12 tonight and this time it works. Temps about 15°C to 20°C lower while gaming GTA V for 40 Minutes. Mostly at about 75°C with spikes to 82°C for seconds. Fans @100%. No more 90th to 100th degrees like Noctua NH-9i.








Have just the single 120 mm fan on top now. Will try other options. Could not use the 90 mm fan because it interfered with the heat sinks, Will try a 80 mm fan. There is only one single position to install. Maybe I flip the fan to suck the hot air out and let flow through the PSU fan. Thought the gain would be bigger so I'll test other settings.
Had to follow a strict route. If installing the cooler at first the top left main board screw gets unreachable. So I had to re-install the stuff. As well as connecting the 8 pin cpu connector before and the cpu fan connector.
Have to manage the cable jungle later.


----------



## ihateolives

@fer

Nice mate! I always wonder if these heatsinks and shrouds and all those fancy things act more like heattraps in close/confined cases like the TU100. They might be able to absord heat, but since the airflow is poor, they're unable to get rid of the heat. The only net effect is obstruction of airflow, because simply absorbing/redirecting heat doesn't make the components cooler if the heat isn't directed out of the case eventually. That's my theory, anyway









On a related note, I'm looking so much forward for my RAM/MOSFET heatsinks so I can see if I too can get some easy temperature gains by simply removing **** I don't need









@Zero Clocker
That's a mighty fine looking setup you got there. I would most certainly go for an 80mm fan, if you think that is doable. I know that on the Big Shuriken 2, adding a second fan (in the case of the shuriken, it's a 60x60x10mm fan if i recall correctly) will lower temps about 2-4 degrees C. I imagine you could achieve better results on the L12 without any issues as there is better fans available for installation.

Also, don't worry about the position. Your position is pretty much optimal: when you have heatpipes, you always want to make sure that the C's are NOT(!) in the top, since this blocks the heat-directing abilities of the heatpipes - heat goes up, and if the C is in the top, there will be a gather of heat in the bend of the heatpipe . In your setup, the heatpipe C is in the bottom, so you're fine.

Also, as long as the heatsink fins are able to let go of the hot air, i.e. there is no "trap" between RAM/CPU heatsinks/Mosfet heatsinks/IO heatsinks/m.2 heatsinks, then you are fine as far as fin orientation goes.

One thing I noticed when flipping the PSU is that load peak temps went down. In my setup, the SF600 doesn't spin at all, so you might not be able to get the same results if you flip yours. AS you said yourself, it's worth trying to install the CPU fan in a pull-config, funnelling air through the PSU (like Fer has suggested).

In short: I doubt repositioning you CPU heatsink will change anything, however, toying around with the CPU fan setup and PSU setup almost certainly will show some room for improvements.


----------



## Zero Clocker

@ihateolives
Thank you. I'm so happy to have the little monster installed at last. And I admit I'm always a bit nervous after fumbling with the expensive hardware if it will ever start again. I have a 80mm be quiet Silent Wings 2 here but it's only RPM. Don't know the connector fits to PWM. So I'll leave Samuel 17 and the AXP-100 alone as the Noctua NH-L12 is the best.
Now I remember that the guy from Noctua told me something with the position of the heatpipes and yes it's in the manual.
Besides there is no other way to locate the cooler. I've tried them all.


----------



## fer9001

The PSU fan reaction is depending of the internal temperature. Reversing the cooler fan in pull position, hot air will enter, trigger the PSU fan to spin by altering the air temperature tuneling in it.

@Zero Clocker
The RPM connector is only in one position possible to fit, there are guides to prevent wrong installing. Just try it.
Picture of pins
Connector positioning (center example is yours)

Picture of pins (RPM don't have the blue PWM pin connected)


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The PSU fan reaction is depending of the internal temperature. Reversing the cooler fan in pull position, hot air will enter, trigger the PSU fan to spin by altering the air temperature tuneling in it.
> 
> @Zero Clocker
> The RPM connector is only in one position possible to fit, there are guides to prevent wrong installing. Just try it.
> Picture of pins


Nice sketches. Thank you so much. I've installed the fan already. As there is a guide rail it's nearly fail safe to insert the connector though the space is very limited near the AIO-Pump-Connector.
Strangely the temps have risen a bit. So I've ordered a Noctua 80mm PWM and a Be quiet 80mm Silent Wings 2 for testing.
May be I've inverted the fan accidentally. Have to find a way to fix the fan inside the cooler. If fixed before is not possible to reach the screws for the cooler. So i just put in the fan loosely and push it a bit backwards after fastening the screws.


----------



## fer9001

Got new feet under my Tu-100. Bit taller but more space to catch up air. Installed metallic drawer handles.





A touch of elegance!


----------



## ihateolives

Haha you madman, putting doorknobs for feet









How tall was your previous feet? They look like my feet (~10mm) and I'm pretty happy with those, so I'm interested in hearing if you have better thermals now?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Got new feet under my Tu-100. Bit taller but more space to catch up air. Installed metallic drawer handles.
> 
> 
> 
> A touch of elegance!


Dude that's really sick! I dig it


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Haha you madman, putting doorknobs for feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How tall was your previous feet? They look like my feet (~10mm) and I'm pretty happy with those, so I'm interested in hearing if you have better thermals now?


The privius rubber feet was 10mm, nice antivibration solution but terrible red color. So I decide to take the shiny metallic aproatch. No change at the thermals but the esthetics is better.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Update: Managed to install the original 90mm Noctua additionally. So as Noctua QVL claims the Noctua NH-L12 is compatible with Asus Strix Z270i. I had to move the 90mm fan a bit back and took the AIO-connector. Unfortunately I've noticed that the back plate of the cooler seems not to fully touch the CPU. I re-applied TIM and started this time from the not-covered part. Hope that helped. Besides there is a protective film covering the M.2 heat sink which I've overlooked.

Strange are these spikes from the heat head i7-7700K. The temps jump for a seconds out of nothing up to 30°C higher.


----------



## ihateolives

@fer9001

I agree, those are some funky looking feet







. It's actually pretty Lian Li-esque with those knobs for feet. Obviously, same finish as the stock feet, but much more niche. Do the new feet scratch like the stock feet? I assume you still use protective stickers.

@Zero Clocker
That's great! Keep in mind the AIO pump needs to be PWM enabled under your Q-Fan control in the "Monitoring" sub-menu in the BIOS. Did you manage to make the base-plate of the heatsink have contact with the IHS? I assume that was the problem, and not the backplate of the CPU cooler.

One question: doesn't the L12 come with a Y-splitter? In that case, I would just Y-split on the CPU_FAN header. But I guess it's no big deal for you, given that the TU200 doesn't need 2-4 extra case fans


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> @fer9001
> 
> @Zero Clocker
> That's great! Keep in mind the AIO pump needs to be PWM enabled under your Q-Fan control in the "Monitoring" sub-menu in the BIOS. Did you manage to make the base-plate of the heatsink have contact with the IHS? I assume that was the problem, and not the backplate of the CPU cooler.
> 
> One question: doesn't the L12 come with a Y-splitter? In that case, I would just Y-split on the CPU_FAN header. But I guess it's no big deal for you, given that the TU200 doesn't need 2-4 extra case fans


The AIO works on both modes PWM and another, dont know the term, I've chosen 100%. I still doubt if the cooler really is in completely in touch with the heat spreader. The temps are most of the time below 80th °C but for moments spiking higher. After 30 minutes GTA V.
Maybe it's just the peculiarity of the i7-7700K as there are some threads about heat of this CPU in the web. What do you think?










Will try to manage the cable clutter a bit and maybe another 80mm at the rear side.

An Y-splitter is in the box. But then two fans are dependent of one PWM controller.

Fresh Bios just from today:
STRIX Z270I GAMING BIOS 0704
Improve system performance

Will update now.

Success. Asus fixed the XMP profile prob with my memory. System did not boot when enabling XMP.


----------



## fer9001

Spoiler alert! By pouting a bit of nail polish on top of every knob prevents scratching the standing of surface.


----------



## ihateolives

The madman Fer strikes again, using doorknobs and nailpolish to achieve victory. lol









@Zero Clocker

I think those temps are a bit on the higher side, but all things considered, it isn't unheard-of stock i7-7700k temps. I just normally see these types of temps in stress-tests, and not in GTAV or whatever real-life, non-synthetic application. It's possible that the contact between IHS and contact plate of the CPU cooler is suboptimal, but impossible for me/us to say anything conclusive about it.

If I were you, I would try optimizing your voltage. My experience tells me that default BIOS setups are well into the safe zone as far as system stability goes. For my own anectodal evidence, my i7-7700k is running completely stabile at 1.07V vcore @4.2ghz (without turbo, mind you). If you haven't undervolted yet, I would highly recommend that.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> The madman Fer strikes again, using doorknobs and nailpolish to achieve victory. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zero Clocker
> 
> I think those temps are a bit on the higher side, but all things considered, it isn't unheard-of stock i7-7700k temps. I just normally see these types of temps in stress-tests, and not in GTAV or whatever real-life, non-synthetic application. It's possible that the contact between IHS and contact plate of the CPU cooler is suboptimal, but impossible for me/us to say anything conclusive about it.
> 
> If I were you, I would try optimizing your voltage. My experience tells me that default BIOS setups are well into the safe zone as far as system stability goes. For my own anectodal evidence, my i7-7700k is running completely stabile at 1.07V vcore @4.2ghz (without turbo, mind you). If you haven't undervolted yet, I would highly recommend that.


Thank you very much for your help. Did a C-MOS reset. Re-installed cooler and TIM which I've applied a bit more than usually. The temps have gone down noticeable. Mostly around 70°C to 75°C to rare 82°C after 1 hour of gaming. It might be a factor that G.T.A V is very CPU intense. So I've to compare this with my 3930K machine.
Besides my PSU is flipped again and the left side panel is missing to lower the temps and let the PSU breath. .
Furthermore the ODD is uninstalled and the cables are cleaner now. .
Anyhow the TU-200 is a hotbox and maybe not suitable for gaming. Just rediscovered Raijintek Metis Plus. The PSU is much better located there.

What the voltage concerns could you post a BIOS screenshot of the under voltage settings?

@fer9001
I know that I've seen these knobs before. Isn't this a IKEA knob? Good idea to lower the temps and it looks nice antique. I remember having these knobs lying around somewhere.


----------



## fer9001

Got them from a local store in the near town. No idea if IKEA have the same but it must be some OEM type.


----------



## ihateolives

@Zero Clocker

The Metis Plus is a really underrated ITX case, in my opinion. For my build, I considered 3 options:

TU100B
Metis Plus (can fit long GPU's with a SFX PSU + Corsair or Silverstone ATX to SFX bracket)
Q10WX (window version is WX, non-window version is simply X)

I think either of the last 2 mentions are really good ITX cases for building a solid gaming PC with, but I don't need super high-end GPU's, and I really fell in love with the look of the TU100.

My only issue with the Metis Plus is the airflow design. By default, it's set up as a funneled exhaust in the back, but you can get better thermals by flipping the back to intake, and funnel airflow through to the PSU air intake. Doing so probably requires you to run a blower style reference-style GPU top with an exhaust on the top case fan. That was the build I had planned anyway. Doing the blower-style card isn't really my thing (too loud for me), and since double intake with no exhaust would require modding anyway, I think there's still some work needing to be done on the Metis Plus. Maybe some perforation to allow some passive exhaust, idk.

*Regarding vcore adjustments,* it's just a vcore offset ("CPU core/Cache voltage" in the BIOS --> offset mode). Just set offset parameter to negative (-) and adjust with between 0.010V to 0.025V (10 to 25 millivolts) at a time until you reach system instability, then go back up one notch. That's the basic idea.

Keep in mind that undervolting is infinitely more safe than overclocking in terms of damaging your hardware. The worst thing that can happen is if you somehow make a 0.250V undervolt (factor 10 bigger than you wanted to) and the system can't boot or somethign liek that. In that case, you just CMOS reset and go try again







.

Also, I have found that disabling turbo helps with achieving more stability. I'm not too sure about how AVX offsets affect undervolts, but I suspect it has a positive effect on system stability in undervolting if using a moderate AVX offset, but i really odn't know for sure. I would expect most i7-7700K to be able to undervolt to at least 0.100V from stock voltages with turbo disabled, but you will get varying degrees of success. MAybe only 0.050V, maybe 0.200V, depending on your silicone luck


----------



## Zero Clocker

@ihateolives
Thank you for your detailed guidance. The Turbo mode I've disabled yesterday already as I taught be myself that the turbo is already a big overclock and I used the Power Option Power saver if not gaming. My intuition is that this boards overclocks by itself. So I will follow your advice and lower the vcore. Find it a bit confusing which mode to chose and where to fill in the numbers.
Maybe you can post a screenshot.

What the Metis plus concerns I'd like a solid side panel which they do not offer. More and more I realize that Mini-ITX means MAXI-effort.


----------



## ihateolives

51C idle in bios? I hope that was after running some benchmarks and quickly rebooting into bios









CPU Core ratio I have set as Sync all cores and = 42x multiplier

CPU core/cache voltage i have as offset, negative prefix, and from then on you need to test yourself. Increase the undervolt by 0.010V-0.025V per step until you reach instability, then go back one step.

My final CPU core/cache voltage is 1.070V (undervolted from 1.120V or something, which I arrived at by using the Power Savings Profile autotuning like you did).


----------



## Zero Clocker

Thank you so much for sharing your values. Yes, that was after gaming a bit. My temps are idling at 38°C to 42°C. Vcore 0.69 @800MHz. Disabled turbo. Energy saver which gave my system peace already. Can game now at about 75°C at performance mode. Just found a video which explains the modes manual/offset/adaptive. As I will not overclock I'll test offset mode as you proposed. Negative value which is subtracted from Vcore Voltage generally while at adaptive mode you can underclock at idle and overclock under load combined.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your values. Yes, that was after gaming a bit. My temps are idling at 38°C to 42°C. Vcore 0.69 @800MHz. Disabled turbo. Energy saver which gave my system peace already. Can game now at about 75°C at performance mode. Just found a video which explains the modes manual/offset/adaptive. As I will not overclock I'll test offset mode as you proposed. Negative value which is subtracted from Vcore Voltage generally while at adaptive mode you can underclock at idle and overclock under load combined.


Funniest thing: I tried running my XMP profile (which had been functional before), just to see how the temperature delta would be like with a more aggressive fan profile, and boom - POST failure.

So now I had to update bios too







. Works now with UEFI BIOS v. 0704


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Funniest thing: I tried running my XMP profile (which had been functional before), just to see how the temperature delta would be like with a more aggressive fan profile, and boom - POST failure.
> 
> So now I had to update bios too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Works now with UEFI BIOS v. 0704


.

That's what I've noticed. 0704 fixed XMP again. Great. BIOS Update is not a big thing if you have an additional power supply like APC Back UPS PRO USV 1200VA. When I update without the supply like the last time it's quite bit unpleasant.

Update:
Today I've entered a new level of experience : Dr. Delid and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut.
I could not believe the results. To stress the system for reliability I took all the values which I've opted out before. Perfomance Mode 4500 MHz, DDR 2400 MHz, sync all cores, Turbo on,...
Fingers crossed, still hoping my CPU will not say farewell... This hour waiting for the glue to dry was a long asting hour with an uneasy feeling.
The spikes have gone. And at this time undervoltage isn't necessary. If the results will stay I'll apply Conductonaut (liquid metal) at the Cpu-Cooler as well.

Before I hit 100°C after 40 minutes GTA V


After De-lidding:
Idle and Turbo. The 76°C happened during CPU-Z Stresstest.
 

Most of the time about 60°C to 65°C after 40 minutes GTA V.


----------



## ihateolives

That's so sick! Those are insane gains.

I really wish Intel could afford the few bucks on better TIM. A good argument for going AMD next build, I guess.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> That's so sick! Those are insane gains.
> 
> I really wish Intel could afford the few bucks on better TIM. A good argument for going AMD next build, I guess.


Yes, it's really 'fantastisk' and my system is still working.







I had a longer gaming session last night and the temps went up a bit but rarely hit the 70th°C, mostly 60 to 65°C. I thought for myself next time de-lidding I'll buy a replacement CPU just in case of emergency. How about you, could you imagine making an appointment for your tiny patient i7-7700K with Dr. Delid?

Besides:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/32880_20#post_26036477


----------



## Wolfstorm21

I'm looking to buy the TU100 or TU200, but I want to know about the psu which is exactly over the cpu, wont this generate too much heat in the case? The heat of the cpu would go directly inside the psu, if this one is sucking air. Is there any way to use a external psu for the TU100, did anyone tried it?


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfstorm21*
> 
> I'm looking to buy the TU100 or TU200, but I want to know about the psu which is exactly over the cpu, wont this generate too much heat in the case? The heat of the cpu would go directly inside the psu, if this one is sucking air. Is there any way to use a external psu for the TU100, did anyone tried it?


It is in purpose getting hot air of the CPU cooler to help the air circulation in the case. You can still turn the PSU to get fresh air from the side ventilation, just turn it on the other side. The majority of the heat is generated of your GPU and the CPU not the PSU. Don't remember if some one tried an external PSU, you can always use low power components and still have the PSU inside the case.


----------



## fer9001

I have curently removed my gtx 970 and looking for the next candidate. Was hoping to get one ASUS mini itx GPU but the company dont bother to make some. The only 1080 in the market is Zotac mini but it is to long for plug and play. Next comes Gigabyte and MSI 1070. I prefer the MSI over the other and it is stil overpriced compared to Gigabyte by 100-150€ in my region. Have to wait to normalize the price and use my intel 4600hd of the CPU.


----------



## Seban

You removed? Why? Did it die on you?


----------



## fer9001

No it is OK. Just passed the Gtx970 to my father's PC and sold the R9 280X with the third PC i had. So I get the cash for the update GPU.

P.S. I am not gaming much so it do not mater using the on board GPU. And world of Tanks play well even with the intel 4600HD. Just have to play on normal settings and turn off shadow settings (getting decent 113 max FPS).


----------



## thangkhuc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Installed my Noctua NH-L12 tonight and this time it works. Temps about 15°C to 20°C lower while gaming GTA V for 40 Minutes. Mostly at about 75°C with spikes to 82°C for seconds. Fans @100%. No more 90th to 100th degrees like Noctua NH-9i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have just the single 120 mm fan on top now. Will try other options. Could not use the 90 mm fan because it interfered with the heat sinks, Will try a 80 mm fan. There is only one single position to install. Maybe I flip the fan to suck the hot air out and let flow through the PSU fan. Thought the gain would be bigger so I'll test other settings.
> Had to follow a strict route. If installing the cooler at first the top left main board screw gets unreachable. So I had to re-install the stuff. As well as connecting the 8 pin cpu connector before and the cpu fan connector.
> Have to manage the cable jungle later.


Hi. im interested in ur post. The CPU HSF is also my issue. I still use intel Stock fan. Im looking for the Dynatron K666 (the tower cooler with 60mm high). When read ur post, i checked the Noctua NH-L12 and saw info at Noctua home site: Height (without fan) 66 mm but you fit in TU100 comfortable.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thangkhuc*
> 
> Hi. im interested in ur post. The CPU HSF is also my issue. I still use intel Stock fan. Im looking for the Dynatron K666 (the tower cooler with 60mm high). When read ur post, i checked the Noctua NH-L12 and saw info at Noctua home site: Height (without fan) 66 mm but you fit in TU100 comfortable.


If I've understand your post right you use the TU100. But my case is the TU200.

@ihateolives

Besides, what happened to the Hate-Olives-Project? I have nothing seen from your side for a while now.
Meanwhile I use the case with left side panel open next to the wall.

Would like to buy a 'DAN A4 V2' case if available one day.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> If I've understand your post right you use the TU100. But my case is the TU200.
> 
> @ihateolives
> 
> Besides, what happened to the Hate-Olives-Project? I have nothing seen from your side for a while now.
> Meanwhile I use the case with left side panel open next to the wall.
> 
> Would like to buy a 'DAN A4 V2' case if available one day.


Hello mate!

Definitely haven't forgotten anything









Just been stuck for the past month with some tough masters exams. I've just gotten them out of the window, so this weekend I might be able to get some stuff done! I'll have lots of good **** to post.

1. I'm working on a acryllic side-panel with some brushed aluminium decals on the sides. It's working out quite nicely.
2: PSU will be moved 1-1.5cm to the side of the case. Hole will be covered by a piece of aluminium of perforated acryllic (not entirely decided yet). After this mod, I'll be replacing the C7 with the Big Shuriken 2. From reading on HardForum, I've found out that oversized fans are a no-go for CPU heatsink cooling - apparently airflow is like electricity always going the easiest path, so if there is no heatsink below a portion of the fan, most of the air will flow out through there. Noctua just released an A12x15, so I'm likely to grab one of those








3: Not sold on perforating the top panel and installing A8-PWM's. That was originally the plan, but fer reported no big difference, so I'm on the fence for that.
4: I've got the RAM/Mosfet heatsinks for modding the mobo now as well. I'm also on the fence about that mod. WIll probably do it EVENTUALLY, but if temps are nice with the Big Shuriken, I'll likely just pass up on this mod.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Hi hi,

nice to hear you are doing well and congratulation having passed the tests.









Having moved twice I'd little opportunity to meditate about my case.

I've tried an acryllic window in another rig. But was hard to deal with this stuff.

Recently I've closed the case and did high demanding gaming. I was shocked about the heat bursting out from behind. Still my opinion about TU200 is that it's a misconstruction.
The side panel had to be perforated. There is no proper way to blow the heat out of the case.
So what is your goal with these mods?

I've read a bit about DAN A4 V2. This admirable guy is living in Flensburg.
I think I'll try get to a case tomorrow at 18:00 via kickstarter.
Only problem is the height of the cpu cooler. But maybe the new thermaltake axp-100 in full copper is hitting the market some time.

DAN A4-SFX: The smallest gaming case in the world

And watch these extremely super relaxed guys with a DAN A4 V1 built.

https://player.twitch.tv/?volume=0.5&video=v136909963&time=09m40s


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Hi hi,
> 
> nice to hear you are doing well and congratulation having passed the tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having moved twice I'd little opportunity to meditate about my case.
> 
> I've tried an acryllic window in another rig. But was hard to deal with this stuff.
> 
> Recently I've closed the case and did high demanding gaming. I was shocked about the heat bursting out from behind. Still my opinion about TU200 is that it's a misconstruction.
> The side panel had to be perforated. There is no proper way to blow the heat out of the case.
> So what is your goal with these mods?
> 
> I've read a bit about DAN A4 V2. This admirable guy is living in Flensburg.
> I think I'll try get to a case tomorrow at 18:00 via kickstarter.
> Only problem is the height of the cpu cooler. But maybe the new thermaltake axp-100 in full copper is hitting the market some time.
> 
> DAN A4-SFX: The smallest gaming case in the world
> 
> And watch these extremely super relaxed guys with a DAN A4 V1 built.
> 
> https://player.twitch.tv/?volume=0.5&video=v136909963&time=09m40s


Thanks man! Just got done with the first 2: moving the PSU and side-panel. Not entirely sold on the side-panel, tbh. I'll post some pictures when it's 100% done, but for now, it's like... well, let's just say the PSU is very much in the face









I'm running some stress tests, have yet to do ANY calibration, and I'm simply using the identical setup. Under these conditions, OCCT is reporting 71-72C stable with peaks to 76-78C. So it's about 5-8C improvement in favor of the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B., not taking into account that I tested the C7 during winter, and it's suuper hot right now. The fan I'm using is the stock fan for the Big Shuriken - as mentioned, I read a post Dondan made on the A4 thread where he said that fan airflow is like electricity in that it always choses the easy path. So if you're trying tot cool heatpipes, oversized fans for the heatsink is a baad idea.

Bottom line: I'll be reenabling turbo and rerun the stresstests on stock speeds.

I think you're right about the TU200 (and even the TU100 for that matter). These cases simply have too many stupid design mistakes. If they fixed them, these cases could easily run top-of-the-line components, but as it stands, it takes a lot of modding to make them work with anything else than low-TDP components. It's definitely no shame to change cases, especially not to the A4-SFX









The A4-SFX is super awesome. I think it's very very close to my "ideal" case, but I don't like it's CPU cooler limitations. Dondan (the creator of Dan Cases) is working on a low profile heatsink that is sub 50mm and will be the go-to CPU cooler for A4 owners. For now, the best solution in the A4-SFX is to get a Thermalright/Cooltek LP53 and replace the stock fan with a A9x14 from Noctua. Replacing the fan is necessary height-wise, but it also makes it super quiet. If you go for this case, you have toooonnnnssssss of resources from builders of the Dan A4-SFX. I was considering grabbing one too, but honestly, I don't need a full length GPU (which imo is the main benefit of the Dan aside from it's stunning good looks), so I'll stick to my old friend, the TU100









Here's some pictures from todays work:




I'll likely finish teh side panel in the upcoming days, but still not sure if I'm actually gonna use it. We will see


----------



## ihateolives

Alright. This one is my Big Shurien 2 Rev. B. using identical settings as my previous C7 had benchmarked under:



And this was the results I had using the C7:


Conclusion: at least 5C lower temps, possibly a little more considering it is pretty hot right now (summer) vs when the C7 was tested (winter). I'm pretty happy about these results and will be reenabling the turbo and rerunning the benchmarks. As always, I'm happy with a max temp of 80C, no more. I also have to tinker a bit with the fan profile.

*UPDATE: DAY AFTER
*

Ran one more test. I can run my XMP profile now, and stock speed with turbo on. Average is nice, but frequent peaks into the low 80's. During gaming it's always low 70's. Had to reduce the undervolt to -0.025 rather than -0.050 I ran with previously, as OCCT reported errors.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Alright. This one is my Big Shurien 2 Rev. B. using identical settings as my previous C7 had benchmarked under:
> 
> 
> 
> And this was the results I had using the C7:
> 
> 
> Conclusion: at least 5C lower temps, possibly a little more considering it is pretty hot right now (summer) vs when the C7 was tested (winter). I'm pretty happy about these results and will be reenabling the turbo and rerunning the benchmarks. As always, I'm happy with a max temp of 80C, no more. I also have to tinker a bit with the fan profile.
> 
> *UPDATE: DAY AFTER
> *
> 
> Ran one more test. I can run my XMP profile now, and stock speed with turbo on. Average is nice, but frequent peaks into the low 80's. During gaming it's always low 70's. Had to reduce the undervolt to -0.025 rather than -0.050 I ran with previously, as OCCT reported errors.


Very nice made. You can put vinyl tape or brushed aluminum tape at the top and bottom of the transparent panel to make it look clean and hide the aluminum panel rest and screws.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Very nice made. You can put vinyl tape or brushed aluminum tape at the top and bottom of the transparent panel to make it look clean and hide the aluminum panel rest and screws.


Thanks mate







.

Using a brushed aluminium vinyl tape was my plan all along, but it's very hard to find a matching black:


That being said, I do believe it's gonna look nice when I'm done with it. Spent 20 minutes today expanding the perforation for the GPU. Next up is making a large perforated part for the PSU + above PSU + below PSU. That part of the window will be irrelevant aesthetically, so I'll just "max out" on airflow there.

Here's the plan and progress so far:


----------



## ihateolives

Also, once I get the RGB strips, I might replace my ML120 White fan with an Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 2000 RPM fan. I have two of those lying around, but without RGB I preferred the ML120's. When I get RGB, I don't want to distort the RGB with white coming from the fan.


----------



## Seban

I like your idea. However, to add my two cents, I dont think more RGB is better. I would just light it up with plain single coloured lightning to show off the guts more. I dont get the trend why everything has to be in disco RGB style, for me its dumb. But even fridge has ilumination, but not rainbow one


----------



## ihateolives

Today was a very cool and calm day. I tinkered a bit with the fan profile and reran the tests and to my surprise, the Big Shuriken 2 is actually *a lot* better, not just a little, when tested in fall/winter-comparable ambient temperatures. Check it out:



Did the avg. load in Excel using Afterburner output (only avg is for the entire test, avg.load is for the datasets when the test was active and the CPU had heated up, same for min/max load), and it turns out the avg. temperature is actually only 75C. Even so, simply looking at the OCCT output it's pretty clear that on non-hot days, there's even room for some overclocking here. Not that I'm gonna overclock, the peaks into the low 80's makes me not want to exert too much pressure on the CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I like your idea. However, to add my two cents, I dont think more RGB is better. I would just light it up with plain single coloured lightning to show off the guts more. I dont get the trend why everything has to be in disco RGB style, for me its dumb. But even fridge has ilumination, but not rainbow one


I might end up with just a single color, depending on how it's gonna end up looking like. I also might not end up with anything at all, still not sure if I at the end of the day prefer acryllic side panel over the stock aluminium. After all, what really draws me to Lian Li chassis is the minimalistic, monochrome, no-nonsense aesthetics with funky functionality features.


----------



## fer9001

It is true. The Lin li tu100 is the sturdy compact all around PC. You got all the benefits of your home PC in one handheld small case. There are more smaller cases but they get removed PSU,Blueray.... Many of you don't use some of the parts, but I like to have a multimedia and gaming rig not only gaming. So I cane play the blue ray wedding disc of my friend, write some backup disc of my uncle, play in full graphik, surfe the internet. All this in any location on my own stylish PC.


----------



## Seban

The whole idea of iluminated interior works best if the PSU is moved somewhere else like in Simons mod. Guts exposed are ideal to show off







However I dont want to cut your wings you fly on. Thats not the point. In the end, only your vision and what you think is best for you is what matters the most. I too prefer minimalism, but transparent panels sparked an idea in my head. What if... I saw heavy breather guy take apart TU-100 to paint it and reasambled it. Now its a big "what if" - but what if someone with enough skills and resource could copy those TU-100 unasambled parts not in aluminium but in some transparent matherial that would not melt?

What Im trying to say I will try to visualyze:



Full transparent acrylic computer case but in TU-100 format would be something out of this planet







Then I would say, the hell if PSU is covering the guts or not







Everything could be viewed from a different angle


----------



## some1else

Some coolers from computex 2017...
new tiny cooler from SilverStone, only 49mm in height...



and
be quiet! Shadow Rock TF2 with 135mm fan for up to 160W TDP - *wonder if it will fit into TU100 case without fan for passive cooling mode...*


----------



## ihateolives

The Shadow Rock TF (first ediiton) was 126mm tall, ie. the heatsink itself was about 101mm tall. Considering the specs of it's predecessor, the 60mm height restriction, and just looking at the pictures of the TF2, I'm 99.9% sure this is incompatible with the stock TU100, unless you mod it like Simmons. The mod I did only nets ~15mm extra height for the CPU cooler, so that's not an option either.

The Argon 11 is interesting. It's basically a copy/paste of the C7 in terms of heatpipe layout and finstack, but with direct contact heatpipes instead of nickel-plated copper baseplate contact like the C7 has. However, where it really makes a splash is the support for fan replacement (a MUCH requested feature of the C7, whose stock fan is super loud at >50% loads). I will hypothesize that this cooler could take a big chunk of the market from the C7 and the L9i if priced comparably or slightly lower than those two. If the heatsink performs as it should (i.e. similar to or slightly better than the C7 due to direct contact heatpipes vs baseplate), the ease of replacing the fan with a silent 92mm fan (A9x14 or A9x25 comes to mind) should make enthusiasts willing to go for the Argon 11 over both widely-available <50mm alternatives, the C7 and the L9i.

Not a big fan of the mounting mechanism, though. I really wish it had a backplate to ensure even mounting of the heatsink for noob builders.


----------



## gr8soundz

Trying to decide on some part swaps after gutting my TU100 recently. Hadn't used it in a while but it always ran a bit too hot (external case surface was going above 40C). Plus I need more than a dual core for occasional gaming and prefer a quieter, cooler build.

Removed:
G3258 OC to 4.4Ghz
Antec 620 AIO cooler
EVGA GTX 960 OC 4GB
Silverstone 300W psu

Adding:
35W i7 4765T
Prolimatech 17 cooler (passive)
Noctua 120mm Redux 700rpm front fan
Corsair 450w psu

Can't decide on the GPU though.

Was planning to go with the Palit fanless 1050 ti (hopefully not too tall to fit) which has about equal performance to my 960 but would run much cooler (and be silent). However, thanks to an earlier post here I'm wondering if the Galax / KFA2 / Emtek 1070 Mini might be a better choice.

Not sure if a dual fan 1070 would run cooler than a single fan 960 though I've read Pascal cards run cooler than Maxwell. The 1070 is 195mm so it should fit but can't find the Galax for sale yet. The Gigabyte and MSI 1070 Minis are available but both have a single fan like the 960.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ihateolives

By my crude estimates, the maximum width of the graphics card is 13.6cm, so it's gonna be pretty close with the Palit 1050Ti KalmX.

Did you mod your case in any way? I wouldn't install a 1070 without any mod of the bottom panel. It gets quite toasty down there. Eg. I just installed fan mesh for my 2 bottom-mounted A9x14's and the temps of the GPU (also a 1050 Ti, coincidentally) went from 25 idle/65 full load to 32 idle/73 load. All because of a simple fan mesh







. To me, that's pretty crazy and it shows just how toasty it gets without ample airflow.

Without a mod, I suspect the Palit 1050 Ti might run a bit hot, but my knowledge of it is limited. In any case, I would get a 1050 Ti with a 0Db-feature instead of the passive one. The fans of a 1050 Ti should never run at an audible level anyway, so the benefits of running it passively seems limited to me, in addition to possibly running toasty in a case with poor airflow like the TU100.


----------



## gr8soundz

Thanks for the info.

Gonna recheck the Palit's dimensions. I was also looking a Zotac 1050ti mini with dual fans but they aren't semi-passive. If mesh raised your 1050ti temps that much then I have to agree a 1070 probably won't work, especially in my non-modded case.

Still can't bring myself to cut into the beautiful TU100 and not sure I would get the same improvements you and others have.

The psu side panel on my case already has a second set of vent holes near the gpu slot which I haven't seen on many other TU100 (pics). Going from a single fan card to dual fans should take better advantage of the existing vents.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> ...Not a big fan of the mounting mechanism, though. I really wish it had a backplate to ensure even mounting of the heatsink for noob builders.


Thanks for you detailed reply and share of observations and personal experience - I agree with Argon 11 outcome - basically there is a huge field of improvement on low profile coolers field, and slowly manufacturers are getting there - Noctua did a good job with L-series, but even Noctua needs some competition to move forward.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> Can't decide on the GPU though.


Fanless 1050Ti will be an issue since case airflow is not perfect even after modding and it's better to have a "reserve" in hotter days.. In those regards smart RPM fans on GPU cooling systems make much more sense, as *ihateolives* pointed out.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some1else*
> 
> Fanless 1050Ti will be an issue since case airflow is not perfect even after modding and it's better to have a "reserve" in hotter days.. In those regards smart RPM fans on GPU cooling systems make much more sense, as *ihateolives* pointed out.


My 960 is semi-passive but I think it was holding everything back once the single fan kicked in. GTX 1060 is the same TDP but several reviews show it runs even cooler. The 1070 draws more power but temps among several cards appeared to be only a few degrees hotter than the 1060 and a 35W cpu should create much less heat compared to OC Pentium, leaving more thermal headroom for the gpu.

Guess I'll skip the fanless 1050ti and am again leaning towards the Galax 1070 *(EDIT: or a dual fan 1050ti)*. No smart fans (prob due to their smaller size) but both fans always running might be better for my build. Dual card fans plus side vent might work together to simulate some (small) benefits of a bottom intake mod. Worst scenario is I could (reluctantly) do a bottom case mod.

Now I need to rethink the front intake fan. Not sure a low rpm Noctua Redux will be enough.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> Now I need to rethink the front intake fan. Not sure a low rpm Noctua Redux will be enough.


judging by orientation of galax 1070 radiator blades it makes sense to put 140mm as intake of your TU100 - this will increase the airflow area and cover GPU radiator's front - eventually giving lower temp


----------



## gr8soundz

Good idea.

I'll also have a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 fan which has 120mm mounting holes. Just worried the oversize fan might not clear the TU100's surrounding internals.


----------



## fer9001

I have the 140 prolimatech ultra in the bottom of my tu 100 and am happy with it. If you fit the Galax mini in the case posts some pictures. I am interested to get one 2 fan gpu for my self. Just don't like to remove my front io panel to make space for the GPU. It must fit in the space, no moding or removing parts.


----------



## some1else

Galax 1070 mini should be 181mm without a bracket - just 11mm longer than ITX mobo. Question is availability. I'm also looking forward for photos!


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Gonna recheck the Palit's dimensions. I was also looking a Zotac 1050ti mini with dual fans but they aren't semi-passive. If mesh raised your 1050ti temps that much then I have to agree a 1070 probably won't work, especially in my non-modded case.
> 
> Still can't bring myself to cut into the beautiful TU100 and not sure I would get the same improvements you and others have.
> 
> The psu side panel on my case already has a second set of vent holes near the gpu slot which I haven't seen on many other TU100 (pics). Going from a single fan card to dual fans should take better advantage of the existing vents.


The perforation on the side panel has been in the TU100 since 2014 IIRC. It does help a bit, but it's still a toasty case. If the bottom panel was perforated (like it is on the PC-Q10), it would've been a lot better, but that was likely a too big change in the production process.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> It does help a bit, but it's still a toasty case. If the bottom panel was perforated (like it is on the PC-Q10), it would've been a lot better, but that was likely a too big change in the production process.


this is why I believe that GPU cooling should be done as a tunnel (from front intake to PCI bracket). But for this you need to have smartly designed GPU cooling. Good brakets are showing up those days (thanks to nvidia making stock cooling better with each iteration) - I wish all GPUs would have such perforated bracket -


But intake of air from the front of the card should be unblocked as well - look what Gigabyte is doing on 1070 mini with so many plastic parts!


Like the smart way would be to have air tunneling through GPU radiator even while GPU fan is in zero RPM state...


----------



## fer9001

Not a bad idea this picture of the GPU bracket. Aha!!! I have a new goal.... When I get my new Gtx 1070 then my smart drill will have work to do....holes in the bracket









EDIT: The Galax 1070 mini is available in my region. Don't dear to buy it, will be hard to return it if it don't fit.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Not a bad idea this picture of the GPU bracket. Aha!!! I have a new goal.... When I get my new Gtx 1070 then my smart drill will have work to do....holes in the bracket


Holes in the bracket make awfully a lot of sense - (especially with the second's slot row being empty)- you can use it fully for hot air extraction..

but issue is that manufacturers stick to old and bulky "analog" DVI output (or even outputs)...
on Galax GTX1070 mini it takes way too much space..


so eventually extraction holes are less than 20% area of total bracket's surface and not well aligned with radiator fins...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The Galax 1070 mini is available in my region.


It may be available for pre-order but not sure it got any shipments yet. If so, can anyone point me to at least single online review of this GPU?


----------



## fer9001

You ar correct, the Galax 1070 mini is not in stock. And you destroyed my perforated backplate dream ?
The MSI single fan mini have plenty air vents in the plate but is still overpriced.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> You ar correct, the Galax 1070 mini is not in stock. And you destroyed my perforated backplate dream ?


Well, dreams are achievable if you cross some borders... those DVI stack sockets are removable and pretty easy to de-solder - you would have two more holes in backplate... but questions is when time comes to upgrade nobody will want this card unless you solder DVI ports back









Quote:


> The MSI single fan mini have plenty air vents in the plate but is still overpriced.


all of those things are overpriced








I would go for short 1070 now for $299 - but more? not sure







although I have one already but I don't mind build a new PC for my friend.


----------



## fer9001

To day I got an idea for those not using the DvD tray. If the top of the case got perforated like I did the bottom, then it is maybe sufficient space there to place the 120 rad of an AIO to cool the Cpu and the front intake 120 fan just feed the case with fresh air. I would try it but I like to have the blue ray in my case.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> To day I got an idea for those not using the DvD tray. If the top of the case got perforated like I did the bottom, then it is maybe sufficient space there to place the 120 rad of an AIO to cool the Cpu and the front intake 120 fan just feed the case with fresh air. I would try it but I like to have the blue ray in my case.


I'm using the blu-ray slot as well plus I mounted my ssd below it and removed the bottom hard drive bracket for more room around the gpu.

There might be enough room to add a small fan or two behind the drive (think I saw pics here where someone did that).

I will try a high static pressure 140mm front fan and see how that works.


----------



## fer9001

I am tempted to overclock my 4790K and this is the reason why I do such thoughts. Maybe I get rid of my Blue ray.
The mode of the 2x60 upper back mounting mode was me. Also mounted an 140 Noctua industrial 3000Rpm on the front intake


----------



## ihateolives

This just in:


Starting the tests immediately. Will be swapping out my stock Scythe Slipstream 120mm on the Big Shuriken 2.


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> This just in:
> 
> 
> Starting the tests immediately. Will be swapping out my stock Scythe Slipstream 120mm on the Big Shuriken 2.


Waiting for your conclusion









Btw the top front mounting of 120 rad AIO in the Rom drive position is not possible due to the fact the motherboard is taking part of the space.


----------



## ihateolives

Average temp during load for Scythe Slipstream was 74,05 centigrade, Noctua A12x15 was 75,02 centigrade.

I think it's fair to say that the difference is insignificant. I'll do some more testing, but right now, it seems like there is little to no benefit. Noise-wise, I'm not seeing a big improvement.

Might have to fiddle some with the fan curves, but overall, it seems like the conclusion is (again) to trust your CPU cooler manufacturer's design and have faith in their ability to optimize their cooler to their fan.

Somewhat dissapointed, but at least I re-did my cables and it's a bit cleaner now











EDIT:

reran my tests and tried some new fan profiles.There is really no difference between the fans in terms of performance in my case. Too bad. I really had higher expectations of this product, but I guess I'll find something else to use it for







. Reinstalled the Slipstream:


----------



## fer9001

Make a test and tape a pice papper 120 mm wide from the side of your intake fan to the bottom of the PSU where the CPU fan is exposed. Let's see if it takes extra cold air to improve your temps. It restrict a beam of air direct to the cooler


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Make a test and tape a pice papper 120 mm wide from the side of your intake fan to the bottom of the PSU where the CPU fan is exposed. Let's see if it takes extra cold air to improve your temps. It restrict a beam of air direct to the cooler


Using a simple paper-duct: 75C average

vs

Using no duct: 77C average

I think there is definitely a little bit of cold-air starvation going on, but I think I will prioritize doing an exhaust in the top, fer-style, for my next mod









Edit: just re-ran the no-duct test after a proper cooldown, and it's 76C average under this testrun. I think it's a margin of error difference at this point.

10 minute test results:


----------



## fer9001

Go go go for the TOP......


----------



## Wubdub

Hello all, I was looking into the tu100 and I was just curious if you think it'd even be possible to cram a 8.31" mini 1080 in there. I'm not above modding(I already have to do it for this case).


----------



## fer9001

The official space the pci-e expansion slot is 19,3cm. So to bee on the safe side you have to keep it under this length.

Pc Tu100 Page link
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-tu100/


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubdub*
> 
> Hello all, I was looking into the tu100 and I was just curious if you think it'd even be possible to cram a 8.31" mini 1080 in there. I'm not above modding(I already have to do it for this case).


Even if it fits you'll need to be very creative getting the card into place.

My EVGA 960 is just over 180mm with bracket (longer than the card's specs say) and there was absolutely no room to spare getting it into the TU100 (with front fan and psu in place). However, once the card is in, I've got roughly an inch (probably less than 30mm) of clearance between the card and front fan.

The bracket makes up 14mm of the card's length so (I imagine) the only chance of fitting a 210mm Zotac 1070/1080 Mini is by removing the bracket first, getting the card into place, then somehow reattaching the two. Problem is a couple of screws would be extremely difficult if not impossible to get to. Then slide the front fan into place last. Otherwise, you'd probably have to put the card into a bare TU100 before inserting the motherboard......

Assuming it does fit, cooling would be another issue for the higher power 1080. If prices come down again I might try the 1070 Mini with bracket method since I'd prefer the Zotac's dual smart fans.


----------



## Wubdub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> Even if it fits you'll need to be very creative getting the card into place.
> 
> I've got roughly an inch (probably less than 30mm) of clearance between the card and front fan.
> 
> The bracket makes up 14mm of the card's length so (I imagine) the only chance of fitting a 210mm Zotac 1070/1080 Mini is by removing the bracket first, getting the card into place, then somehow reattaching the two. Problem is a couple of screws would be extremely difficult if not impossible to get to. Then slide the front fan into place last. Otherwise, you'd probably have to put the card into a bare TU100 before inserting the motherboard......


Yeah that's pretty much what I was afraid of. I could tell there would be a little clearance but there's only so much you can gather from case pics. The optimistic side of me was thinking if I got a slim fan I could stuff it to the edge basically.

The only other question I have is thermals. on the bottom would you recommend cutting out specific holes for fans or just perforate it?


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubdub*
> 
> Yeah that's pretty much what I was afraid of. I could tell there would be a little clearance but there's only so much you can gather from case pics. The optimistic side of me was thinking if I got a slim fan I could stuff it to the edge basically.
> 
> The only other question I have is thermals. on the bottom would you recommend cutting out specific holes for fans or just perforate it?


Either way is fine. Cutting with a holesaw is a bit harder than perforating, but perforating takes more time. If you intend to run high RPM bottom intake fans, perforation has a risk of adding turbulence, but if noise is no problem for you, it's irrelevant







. Low RPM = no issues.


----------



## Wubdub

Ok sweet. Is there anything else I should be aware of or concerned about? This would end up being my first build and with how much it's gonna cost I'm not trying to waste money or overlook anything.
The build is still in a very fluid design phase right now but I'm gonna be running a ryzen 1600 with a Cryorig c7 (saw the new copper ones and kinda want that)
And then probably the mini 1070( although I'm still pondering just trying to make the 1080 work)

I've been super concerned with the thermals in this case so I've planned to have two 120 fans on bottom as intake help and then try to cut an 80 or 60 right in between the handle on top for exhaust.


----------



## ihateolives

If I were to build a TU100 today, I would go for Ryzen too, good choice sir.

The C7 doesn't keep the i7-7700k cool unless you disable turbo (it runs well into the 90C's if turbo is on, and on hot days it will thermal throttle).

The R5 1600 I'm not familiar with in terms of TDP, but generally speaking, Ryzen seems to be quite power-hungry when overclocking, so I'd 100% recommend dropping OC in the TU100, especially if going for the C7 or similarly classed low-profile coolers.

The bottom intake can't be 2 120mm's unless HEAVILY modded, and even then, you must accept losing the front panel. I would recommend running a single slim 140mm fan with 120mm mounting like the Raijintek Aeolus or the Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 or a nice slim 120mm fan like the Noctua A12x15 or Scythe Slipstream 120mm. Alternatively, you can run 2x 92mm slim fans like the Noctua A9x14, but that'll be more expensive, and I'm almost positive a 120/140 is better suited for this type of cooling than 2x A9x14's.

Good luck! This case was my first real build as well, and I've had so much fun with it + learned so much from this forum. Welcome!


----------



## fer9001

You can't fit 2x120 fans. There is no space to do so. the bottom fan possibility is 1x140mm or 1x120 or 2x92mm. All fan's must be reduced height under 18mm .


----------



## Simmons572

You may be able to fit 2 120mm fans with the interior front panel removal mod that myself and @UncalledForGabe performed.

I will have to verify this later though. My brother is currently playing on my system









EDIT: I just held 2 fans up against it, and it may be very close fit. I'll take some photos with my test results.


----------



## fer9001

The shape of the case do not let to fit the fans. You have to cut the fan frame to get it on the bottom and all this if you remove the front io and the aluminum part behind it to gain the appropriate space.


----------



## Wubdub

Ok gotcha. If it hasn't become painfully obvious my measurements have just come from reading specs and being like "yeah sounds fine".

I really appreciate all the help, it's probably gonna be a wait until I can acquire the parts of actually get it built (oh I've got some ideas) but rest assured I'm popping a link in this bad boy when it's running.

But if we're being honest I'm probably gonna have more questions later.

EDIT: Just on a whim I was checking out the 1080 mini and noticed this build

Hello validation: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/WW3bt6


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The shape of the case do not let to fit the fans. You have to cut the fan frame to get it on the bottom and all this if you remove the front io and the aluminum part behind it to gain the appropriate space.


You are absolutely correct, my apologies for the doubt. I forgot about the front I/O location, and how far it actually sticks out.







I can't find my tools at the moment, so but surely enough it appears that you are correct. The curves of the case would interfere with the fans.

He may be able to get away with an external fan solution, but I can't really think of any way to tastefully mod the case to make that look good..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wubdub*
> 
> Ok gotcha. If it hasn't become painfully obvious my measurements have just come from reading specs and being like "yeah sounds fine".
> 
> I really appreciate all the help, it's probably gonna be a wait until I can acquire the parts of actually get it built (oh I've got some ideas) but rest assured I'm popping a link in this bad boy when it's running.
> 
> But if we're being honest I'm probably gonna have more questions later.


Welcome to our humble club sir! Looks like you are brand new to OCN, so I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## fer9001

Apologies accepted mate








The forum is to help avoid mistakes and all around contribiuting.

My preference is perforate the botom. It gets a good visual effect and it adds a solid fan guard. Making 5mm holes provide the necessary airflow also do not appear turbulences or any kinds of noise.
If I would perforate again my case I gonna go with 3mm holes to match the existing once.


----------



## gr8soundz

Did some more research:

Someone put a 1080 Mini in their TU100:
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/WW3bt6



Looks like the card's heatsink is up against the front fan (or tucked just below it) but the 1070's heatsink appears a bit shorter:
https://smallformfactor.net/news/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-mini



So the 1070 Mini should definitely fit (once in place anyway; not sure it would clear my 140mm fan though). Getting it in there is another story. I'm thinking temporarily removing the psu and front fan could make enough room to angle the card in.


----------



## fer9001

Holy crap!!! the Zotac fits in the case !!!!! Now I am ready to get one!!!!!


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrdal*
> 
> [...]
> 
> In order to join this club, make a post with the following information:
> 
> Case model
> Rig specs
> Link to Build Log (If applicable)
> I will add you to the list as soon as I can!


I think it's time for me to call it a job done and join the club formally. Here a picture of my TU100B on my desk during late-night sessions to set the mood:



*Case model*: TU-100B
*Rig specs*:
- _Mobo_: Asus Z270i in all of it's heatsinky glory (still considering modding the mobo by replacing heatsinks with less airflow-blocking after-market heatsinks I got lying around.
- _CPU_: i7-7700k @ stock clock speeds, vcore 1.15-ish
- _Cooler_: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. w/ stock fan (tried the Noctua A12x15, but it disappointingly performed either the same or ever-so-slightly worse thermally - note to you guys coming in from Google: you need to mod the case if you want to use this cooler!
- _PSU_: Corsair SF600
- _GPU_: EVGA 1050 Ti SC - tiny card, solid performance in the 2 games i play, DOTA2 and CSGO
- _RAM_: 2x8gb Corsair LPX Vengeance 3200mhz 16-18-18-36. The mobo suffers from a slightly annoying bug that causes the POST to fail after every hard-off state if the RAM is running XMP because it's rated voltage is too low to the mobo's liking. No big deal for me, the high speed isn't really a big boost for my use-cases, and settings timings and voltages manually greatly improves the stability after hard-off states, but doesn't consistently solve the issue. If you only soft-off, there is no issues at all.
- _Fans_: ML120 Pro LED White (front intake) and 2x A9x14 (bottom intakes)
- _LED-strips_: Phanteks LED kit
*Build log/gallery here*
*Mods made*:

Dual intake fan cutouts on the bottom panel, fitted with 2x Noctua A9x14
Replaced case feet with rubber-coated steel speaker feet (1cm height)
Relocated PSU 1.5cm closer to the side-panel by drilling new holes for the PSU
Added a side-panel made of acryllic that I perforated and covered it's edges in brushed aluminium vinyl decals (y'know, glorified tape).

*Final notes*:
Thermals and acoustics are super fine. 75-77C depending on ambient temps. Basically silent at idle.

I tried testing different side panel perforation, but they seem to have no effect on my system temps. With that being done, and thermals being super acceptable, I believe I am actually done for now. If I ever get the time for some demanding games, I'll likely install a better GPU with higher thermal output, and if so, I'll end up doing an exhaust mod a la fer9001. The only real job left to do is spraypaint a piece of perforated acryllic that I used to cover up the gap that relocating the PSU results in.

It's been a ton of fun guys. Thanks to all of you for contributing to this awesome thread, and helping me ascend from prebuilt-buying PC-peasant-status to a noob modder







. I hope to continue the discussion and share ideas about this awesome case for as long as people want to build in it!


----------



## fer9001

Very nice welcome officially in the forum, the hall of fame proud Lian Li Pc Tu100/200 modet case owner!!!!


----------



## ihateolives

Couldn't help myself. Had to get some more lighting in there.


----------



## fer9001

Try to chanfe the psu fan with some led fan. The left top side is to dark.


----------



## ihateolives

Yeah, I agree. I think the SF600 fan is a 92mm fan, any reocmmendations for 92mm LED fans?

My idea is a bit different: I'm thinkinga bout replacing PSU with a HDPLEX PSU, mount it to the roof, and then install 2x 60mm fans on the back panel a la Simmons and replace CPU cooler with a tower cooler.

Buuut then again, your solution seems simpler


----------



## fer9001

Don't have any idea of led fans. You have to make a search of your own. Looking forward for the result.


----------



## ihateolives

Made a crude test-fitting with the second LED strip I have/had. Don't know if it's a good news/bad news situation - seems more like the latter than anything











The cables were too long, so I had to tie them together over the OD tray. Apparently, that was too mcuh for the poor cables, cus they broke. And there was no nice way to route the cables that seemed obvious to me, so a test fitting was all they made it through. The added LED strip on the top did improve the aesthetics, but not by a lot. The PSU is still pretty blacked out, and the added LED strip doesn't do much because it mostly highlights cables. Which are black. I think there is two/three solutions:

a: custom cables + custom-length LED strip
b: replace PSU with HDPLEX and rethink the whole case.
c: buy a cablemod RGB strip, 60cm, which should do for the entire case, or rather, the 3 sides that I can mount strips to- The I/O side can't be used, as I moved the PSU so far to the side that there is barely room for a thin cable there. Sadly, the 60cm RGB strips with foam/adhesive are out of stock, and Lian Li's cases are in aluminium and, well, aluminium isn't magnetic, so I'd have to super glue them to the case. Not ideal, imo.

Seems like there is still work to be done. Will return.


----------



## ihateolives

Just tested replacing the stock Scythe SlipStream 120mm slim fan on the CPU cooler with a Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 2000 RPM IP67. Results were not impressive: OCCT had to stop because Core #0 reached 86C. To be fair, the clearance between the fan and the PSU was 2-4mm (no way to measure exact, but enough for the fan to spin, but to little to secure good airflow).

I guess I'm done finding replacement fan for the SlipStream











For reference, this is the SlipStream on the same exact settings and same day (edited to add new from same day, to rule out the ambient temp as difference maker):


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Just tested replacing the stock Scythe SlipStream 120mm slim fan on the CPU cooler with a Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 2000 RPM IP67. Results were not impressive: OCCT had to stop because Core #0 reached 86C. To be fair, the clearance between the fan and the PSU was 2-4mm (no way to measure exact, but enough for the fan to spin, but to little to secure good airflow).
> 
> I guess I'm done finding replacement fan for the SlipStream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, this is the SlipStream on the same exact settings and same day (edited to add new from same day, to rule out the ambient temp as difference maker):


Interesting result.

I'm running i7-3820 @ 4.3 GHz with Big Shuriken 2 Rev B with replacement 25mm thick fan. Different case though. My fan is 1450 rpm, 70 cfm 1mm H2O. I normally stabilize at 70 C with 25% load (that is my normal background load level) and hit up to 87C at "normal" full load (i.e., not AVX heavy load).

I just recently started hitting 90C temperature alarm in BIOS but after clearing out handful of cat fur from the cooler managed to knock approx 3C off the temps so its sort of fine again for me.

4mm clearance is indeed a bit on the low side. You could try some other 15 or 20mm thick thing though. Not many of these around though. That slim slipstream is pretty decent thing but that heat-sink scales a bit further with a bit extra airflow. But as its so thin it seems to hit the diminishing returns rather sooner than later with extra airflow. What seems to work better for it is trying to get the hot air away from it by any means available because in such a tight place the temperatures skyrocket fast.

Have you tried flipping the fan over (so it pushes into the thin gap instead of trying to suck in air through that)? There is more space available under the heatsink so your 25mm fan might make few degrees cooler performance when flipped over perhaps.


----------



## fer9001

Today my Samsung 960 EVO 1TB NVMe SSD arrived to replace the Sata SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB.
Have to find time to make a clean installation.


----------



## ihateolives

I did try the Noctua A12x15 (earlier in this 139 page long thread







), and it was almost (!) as good as the slipstream, running 1 centigrade hotter on average.

I honestly think the main limitation of my setup (and the default setup too) is the height-restriction between the PSU and the CPU fan - modded or not, this case is subject to some serious constraints in aircooling the CPU. The lack of adequate space between PSU and CPU fan impacts the supply of cool air in general and causes heating of air flow to CPU fan (because the PSU facing the CPU fan is actually the hottest on the side that faces the CPU fan). Even modded, this problem persists. You have to relocate the PSU entirely (a la Simmons) or use a HDPLEX/PicoPSU in order to solve the problem entirely. Simple mods will only yield respectable results, no more no less.

It's an interesting idea to run the 25mm fan in a pull config. The reason why I didn't consider this is because the PSU can't be flipped due to my mods, but I'll see if the turbulence becomes unbearable. Could change the results a bit, but I'll wait wiht testing for a bit. When I do re-test, I'll try a slim 140mm fan as well.

XT140
A12x15
NF-F12 Industrial 2000 RPM IP67
ML120

Those 4 fans were/are my replacement candidates to the slipstream, but in my current config, they all failed to beat it (except for the XT140, which I havent tested yet) .


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Today my Samsung 960 EVO 1TB NVMe SSD arrived to replace the Sata SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB.
> Have to find time to make a clean installation.


Damn... ONE TERABYTE is a looot of space on an NVMe SSD. You can ditch SATA now! Maybe I should do that too when I do the top panel mod and need the SATA cables gone


----------



## nupe

Hello guys I decided to join the club...


http://imgur.com/EDtmP


----------



## fer9001

We'll come in the TU 100-200 club


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nupe*
> 
> Hello guys I decided to join the club...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EDtmP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What a great looking build! Welcome!

You've been added to the spreadsheet, it should update shortly


----------



## ihateolives

@Simmons572 add me while you're at it









@nupe nice build man! Is that a NF-A12x15 intake you got? How is the performance cooling the rad?


----------



## nupe

Yes it is. I had I had a NF S12A PMW installed and it was just no room. This fan performs exactly the same without any issues for me.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> @Simmons572 add me while you're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nupe nice build man! Is that a NF-A12x15 intake you got? How is the performance cooling the rad?


I'll have to grab you once I get home from work. Can you post a link to your thread post submission? (OCN is half broken due here at work due to our group polcy..







)


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I'll have to grab you once I get home from work. Can you post a link to your thread post submission? (OCN is half broken due here at work due to our group polcy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/1370#post_26174798


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nupe*
> 
> Yes it is. I had I had a NF S12A PMW installed and it was just no room. This fan performs exactly the same without any issues for me.


That's very impressive. I have one that I installed on my CPU cooler (Big Shuriken 2) but it performed the same/sliiightly worse than the stock fan. Pretty sure that's due to the 3mm extra height, causing less cold air supply, because I am almost certain Noctuas manufacturing and product design is superior to Scythe's. Might be a factor that the Scythe fan is optimized for the heatsink too, whereas the A12 isn't, but idk.


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks!


----------



## fer9001

Today I installed the Asus 1050ti (https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/EX-GTX1050TI-4G/) in my TU 100. The card is 21.2 Centimeter (8.3 Inch) long and there is still some space behind.

Removed the PSU, CPU Cooler and front fan to get the card in the case

Here is the gap left behind the GPU

This is a total overview of the installation.
So the next upgrade will bee a high end Gpu with dual fan max 21,50cm .


----------



## drm8627

Hey fellas,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> 
> Today I installed the Asus 1050ti (https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/EX-GTX1050TI-4G/) in my TU 100. The card is 21.2 Centimeter (8.3 Inch) long and there is still some space behind.
> 
> Removed the PSU, CPU Cooler and front fan to get the card in the case
> 
> Here is the gap left behind the GPU
> 
> This is a total overview of the installation.
> So the next upgrade will bee a high end Gpu with dual fan max 21,50cm .


there are a few super low profile 460, 1050, and 1050ti gpus that would be perfect for this case.


----------



## Simmons572

@ihateolives Sorry about the delay, just added you to the club mate


----------



## fer9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> there are a few super low profile 460, 1050, and 1050ti gpus that would be perfect for this case.


I know my friend. Was more a try to se how to pass the GPU in the case and what space do it leaves to install other similar in dimensions high performance .


----------



## Myrdal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> I think it's time for me to call it a job done and join the club formally. Here a picture of my TU100B on my desk during late-night sessions to set the mood:
> 
> 
> 
> *Case model*: TU-100B
> *Rig specs*:
> - _Mobo_: Asus Z270i in all of it's heatsinky glory (still considering modding the mobo by replacing heatsinks with less airflow-blocking after-market heatsinks I got lying around.
> - _CPU_: i7-7700k @ stock clock speeds, vcore 1.15-ish
> - _Cooler_: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. w/ stock fan (tried the Noctua A12x15, but it disappointingly performed either the same or ever-so-slightly worse thermally - note to you guys coming in from Google: you need to mod the case if you want to use this cooler!
> - _PSU_: Corsair SF600
> - _GPU_: EVGA 1050 Ti SC - tiny card, solid performance in the 2 games i play, DOTA2 and CSGO
> - _RAM_: 2x8gb Corsair LPX Vengeance 3200mhz 16-18-18-36. The mobo suffers from a slightly annoying bug that causes the POST to fail after every hard-off state if the RAM is running XMP because it's rated voltage is too low to the mobo's liking. No big deal for me, the high speed isn't really a big boost for my use-cases, and settings timings and voltages manually greatly improves the stability after hard-off states, but doesn't consistently solve the issue. If you only soft-off, there is no issues at all.
> - _Fans_: ML120 Pro LED White (front intake) and 2x A9x14 (bottom intakes)
> - _LED-strips_: Phanteks LED kit
> *Build log/gallery here*
> *Mods made*:
> 
> Dual intake fan cutouts on the bottom panel, fitted with 2x Noctua A9x14
> Replaced case feet with rubber-coated steel speaker feet (1cm height)
> Relocated PSU 1.5cm closer to the side-panel by drilling new holes for the PSU
> Added a side-panel made of acryllic that I perforated and covered it's edges in brushed aluminium vinyl decals (y'know, glorified tape).
> 
> *Final notes*:
> Thermals and acoustics are super fine. 75-77C depending on ambient temps. Basically silent at idle.
> 
> I tried testing different side panel perforation, but they seem to have no effect on my system temps. With that being done, and thermals being super acceptable, I believe I am actually done for now. If I ever get the time for some demanding games, I'll likely install a better GPU with higher thermal output, and if so, I'll end up doing an exhaust mod a la fer9001. The only real job left to do is spraypaint a piece of perforated acryllic that I used to cover up the gap that relocating the PSU results in.
> 
> It's been a ton of fun guys. Thanks to all of you for contributing to this awesome thread, and helping me ascend from prebuilt-buying PC-peasant-status to a noob modder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope to continue the discussion and share ideas about this awesome case for as long as people want to build in it!


----------



## ccosborne3

Hi all, I'm starting out on a 100 build. The parts have started arriving and I've been messing around stripping the case. Has anyone ever put an MATX board in a 100? As a lark I lined up a spare board and It looks like it would just fit with about a millimeter to spare on each side. Curious if anyone has done it. Thanks!

Oh, nice job with all of your builds, there's some really inventive, inspiring builds done with this case.


----------



## Simmons572

Hello! And welcome to OCN!

The biggest issue that you will have with trying to jam a mATX board into the TU100 is the fact that the corners and edges of the case are rolled. Also, the sidepanel opening is not as big as it looks in pictures.
















Photos taken from my build log (See Sig)

Also, you would probably have to remove the door release mechanism in order to make space for the Mobo IO. As well as a number of other excessive mods.

I honestly do not believe that mATX in the TU100 is a great idea. If you need mATX in this form factor, you may want to consider looking at scratch building.

I hope this answers some of your questions!


----------



## ccosborne3

Hiya Simmons, It does, thanks for replying. In a lot of ways it wouldn't make sense, even if it can squeeze in there.


----------



## lwwz

Case model: Lian-Li PC-TU200B
Rig specs: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6765944
Link to Build Log: Coming soon!


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> I think it's time for me to call it a job done and join the club formally. Here a picture of my TU100B on my desk during late-night sessions to set the mood:
> 
> 
> 
> *Case model*: TU-100B
> *Rig specs*:
> - _Mobo_: Asus Z270i in all of it's heatsinky glory (still considering modding the mobo by replacing heatsinks with less airflow-blocking after-market heatsinks I got lying around.
> - _CPU_: i7-7700k @ stock clock speeds, vcore 1.15-ish
> - _Cooler_: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. w/ stock fan (tried the Noctua A12x15, but it disappointingly performed either the same or ever-so-slightly worse thermally - note to you guys coming in from Google: you need to mod the case if you want to use this cooler!
> - _PSU_: Corsair SF600
> - _GPU_: EVGA 1050 Ti SC - tiny card, solid performance in the 2 games i play, DOTA2 and CSGO
> - _RAM_: 2x8gb Corsair LPX Vengeance 3200mhz 16-18-18-36. The mobo suffers from a slightly annoying bug that causes the POST to fail after every hard-off state if the RAM is running XMP because it's rated voltage is too low to the mobo's liking. No big deal for me, the high speed isn't really a big boost for my use-cases, and settings timings and voltages manually greatly improves the stability after hard-off states, but doesn't consistently solve the issue. If you only soft-off, there is no issues at all.
> - _Fans_: ML120 Pro LED White (front intake) and 2x A9x14 (bottom intakes)
> - _LED-strips_: Phanteks LED kit
> *Build log/gallery here*
> *Mods made*:
> 
> Dual intake fan cutouts on the bottom panel, fitted with 2x Noctua A9x14
> Replaced case feet with rubber-coated steel speaker feet (1cm height)
> Relocated PSU 1.5cm closer to the side-panel by drilling new holes for the PSU
> Added a side-panel made of acryllic that I perforated and covered it's edges in brushed aluminium vinyl decals (y'know, glorified tape).
> 
> *Final notes*:
> Thermals and acoustics are super fine. 75-77C depending on ambient temps. Basically silent at idle.
> 
> I tried testing different side panel perforation, but they seem to have no effect on my system temps. With that being done, and thermals being super acceptable, I believe I am actually done for now. If I ever get the time for some demanding games, I'll likely install a better GPU with higher thermal output, and if so, I'll end up doing an exhaust mod a la fer9001. The only real job left to do is spraypaint a piece of perforated acryllic that I used to cover up the gap that relocating the PSU results in.
> 
> It's been a ton of fun guys. Thanks to all of you for contributing to this awesome thread, and helping me ascend from prebuilt-buying PC-peasant-status to a noob modder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope to continue the discussion and share ideas about this awesome case for as long as people want to build in it!


Congratulation! Brilliant build and nice disco effects for the showroom







. Great work the transparent side panel. Sorry for answering that late but two concurrent migrations with 2 flats where a bit time-consuming.

Besides, I've backed the _DAN A4 SFX v2_ Project via Kickstarter, expecting the case in 2018.

What my Lian Li PC-TU200 concerns I'm quite happy with the results. Cool and silent while idle, not disturbing on heavy load.

Asus 270i: _New BIOS 0810_ available. Corrects via microcode patch some bugs of i7-7700K!
No issues since the delidding-relidding procedure.
PSU Corsair SF600 is working unnoticed. Is the fan ever spinning?









My system works stable with the bios update, no temps peak issues anymore.
Idle @36°C, load around 70°C. 3 Fans. Noctua NH-L12 which is doing a fantastic job.
Gaming (GTA V) often around 60°C which is outstanding. At the beginning of my build my system hit boiling 100°C.

Adjusted the fan curve manually via Asus Qfan. Was thinking about adding some manual control knobs at the back side, as I don't want to spoil the aesthetics of the front with a fan controller 5 1/4 bay.

Samsung M.2 960 Pro 512GB.
My start up time is 9,6 seconds. The reactivity is much higher compared to Samsung 850 Pro 1TB which is in my big tower, I'm bored a bit working with this rig everything seem so slow...

I migrated my Video card EVGA 980 Ti from my big system. The 1080 Ti is probably soon EOL and due to mining overprized. So I'll wait for the next generation 1180 Ti or whatever it may be labeled.

I leave the memory (16 GB Corsair 3000 MHz) mostly at the default value 2133MHz, 1.2V. Manually setting the XMP values and adjusting DDR Voltage to 1.35 though stable resulted in more heat of the whole system with redundant FPS in games. An average of 160 FPS in GTA V should be sufficient in my view. I wonder why some guys are complaining about freezing systems using XMP profiles far beyond the Intel specification which is _2400 MHz_ for the i7-7700K.

Windows 10 Pro Creator is working satisfying meanwhile. Had to use a ton of tools and registry hacks to hopefully outbrake a bit this spy out system.

Normally I leave off the side panel which is better for the temps. I will leave my project as it is. No need for modding at this time.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Congratulation! Brilliant build and nice disco effects for the showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Great work the transparent side panel. Sorry for answering that late but two concurrent migrations with 2 flats where a bit time-consuming.
> 
> Besides, I've backed the _DAN A4 SFX v2_ Project via Kickstarter, expecting the case in 2018.
> 
> What my TU200B concerns I'm quite happy with the results. Cool and silent while idle, not disturbing on heavy load.
> 
> Asus 270i: _New BIOS 0810_ available. Corrects via microcode patch some bugs of i7-7700K!
> No issues since the delidding-relidding procedure.
> PSU Corsair SF600 is working unnoticed. Did the fan ever spinned?
> 
> My system works stable with the bios update, no temps peak issues anymore.
> Idle @36°C, load around 70°C. 3 Fans. Noctua NH-L12 which is doing a fantastic job.
> Gaming (GTA V) often around 60°C which is outstanding. At the beginning of my build my system hit boiling 100°C.
> 
> Adjusted the fan curve manually via Asus Qfan. Was thinking about adding some manual control knobs at the back side, as I don't want to spoil the aesthetics of the front with a fan controller 5 1/4 bay.
> 
> Samsung M.2 960 Pro 512GB.
> My start up time is 9,6 seconds. The reactivity is much higher compared to Samsung 850 Pro 1TB which is in my big tower, I'm bored a bit working with this rig everything seem so slow...
> 
> I migrated my Video card EVGA 980 Ti from my big system. The 1080 Ti is probably nearly EOL and due to mining overprized. So I'll wait for the next generation 1180 Ti or whatever it may be labeled.
> 
> I leave the memory (Corsair 3000 MHz) mostly at default values. Manually setting the XMP values and adjusting DDR Voltage to 1.35 resulted in more heat of the whole system with redundant FPS in games. An average of 160 FPS in GTA V should be sufficient in my view. I wonder why some guys are complaining about freezing systems using XMP profiles far beyond the Intel specification which is _2400 MHz_ for the i7-7700K.
> 
> Windows 10 Pro Creator is working satisfying meanwhile. Had to use a ton of tools and registry hacks to hopefully outbrake a bit this spy out system.
> 
> Normally I leave off the side panel which is better for the temps. I will leave my project as it is. No need for modding at this time.


Thanks for the compliments! I'm very happy with the result myself, although I'm not sure I'm entirely done contemplating new ideas and executing them







. Like you, it's just a problem of finding the time. It sucks when life demands your attention so you have to neglect cool SFF projects







.

The SF600 never spun for me. It's apparently neither hot or stressed enough to turn on the fan, which can only be a good sign, I suppose.

The new BIOS 0810 solved my XMP problem too. So far no issues. Before that, setting the timings manually and adjusting VCCIO and SA voltage to 1.10-1.25 each was the only thing that worked for me when OC'ing the RAM above 2400mhz.

Man, the Dan A4-SFX is so cool. I kinda flip-flopped the V2-run, but ultimately decided to not get one. I'm happy with my TU100B, but I'd still love to do a build in an A4-SFX, no lies!


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Thanks for the compliments! I'm very happy with the result myself, although I'm not sure I'm entirely done contemplating new ideas and executing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like you, it's just a problem of finding the time. It sucks when life demands your attention so you have to neglect cool SFF projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The SF600 never spun for me. It's apparently neither hot or stressed enough to turn on the fan, which can only be a good sign, I suppose.
> 
> The new BIOS 0810 solved my XMP problem too. So far no issues. Before that, setting the timings manually and adjusting VCCIO and SA voltage to 1.10-1.25 each was the only thing that worked for me when OC'ing the RAM above 2400mhz.
> 
> Man, the Dan A4-SFX is so cool. I kinda flip-flopped the V2-run, but ultimately decided to not get one. I'm happy with my TU100B, but I'd still love to do a build in an A4-SFX, no lies!


Yes, the Dan A4-SFX is a minimalistic piece of art. And the V2 is even available with a transparent side panel like yours. But never mind, Daniel Hansen is working on a new edition already I've read somewhere. So let's enjoy our achievement which constantly is under construction. Will the anounced 8700K fit to socket 1151? 6 cores would be great.
Nice to hear that flashing UEFI did help you. I could not resist flashing Version 0808 and 0809 before...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> Case model: Lian-Li PC-TU200B
> Rig specs: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6765944
> Link to Build Log: Coming soon!


Hi, you seem to share some components with hateolive and me. I'm curios about your TU200 experience and your cooling solution.


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> Hi, you seem to share some components with hateolive and me. I'm curios about your TU200 experience and your cooling solution.


I removed the drive cage and installed an IcyDock hot swap bay with 2 SSDs and a 4 port USB3 hub in the ODD slot. This allowed me to install both push and pull Noctua fans on my Corsair H90 radiator mounted in the front of the case.

The ASRock Z270 ITX motherboard only has 2 PWM fan ports so a Silverstone PWM port hub allowed me to install the extra pull fan on the radiator and an additional Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM slim fan in the bottom of the case to bring in cool air, create positive pressure inside the case and help cool the GPU.

I specifically bought the Zotac GTX 1080 Mini because it's only 211mm long and minimizes obstruction and airflow from the bottom fan closest to the front of the case while the fan near the rear feeds fresh air directly to the GPU fan and heat sink.

Cables are all run to the top of the case and behind the motherboard where possible. I have a 512GB M.2 SSD in the back and the two 1TB Samsung drives (RAID1) in the ODD so there's minimal cable clutter.

I also installed a PSU adapter that sets the the SF600 SFX power supply an additional 60mm back in the case to create more open space inside for better air flow. As a result the PSU only intrudes into the case by 40mm. This is a modular power supply so I only used enough cables to get the job done with as little as possible hanging around to get in the way or block airflow through the case.

I haven't had a chance to really put it under pressure yet so I don't have any temps to report but I will when I get back to the states next week.

Cheers!


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> I removed the drive cage and installed an IcyDock hot swap bay with 2 SSDs and a 4 port USB3 hub in the ODD slot. This allowed me to install both push and pull Noctua fans on my Corsair H90 radiator mounted in the front of the case.
> 
> The ASRock Z270 ITX motherboard only has 2 PWM fan ports so a Silverstone PWM port hub allowed me to install the extra pull fan on the radiator and 2 additional Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM slim fans in the bottom of the case to bring in cool air, create positive pressure inside the case and help cool the GPU.
> 
> I specifically bought the Zotac GTX 1080 Mini because it's only 211mm long and minimizes obstruction and airflow from the bottom fan closest to the front of the case while the fan near the rear feeds fresh air directly to the GPU fan and heat sink.
> 
> Cables are all run to the top of the case and behind the motherboard. I have a 512GB M.2 SSD in the back and the two 1TB Samsung drives (RAID1) in the ODD so there's minimal cables clutter.
> 
> I also installed a PSU adapter that sets the the SF600 SFX power supply an additional 60mm back in the case to create more open space inside for better air flow. As a result the PSU only intrudes into the case by 40mm. This is a modular power supply so I only used enough cables to get the job done with nothing hanging around to get in the way or block airflow through the case.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to really put it under pressure yet so I don't have any temps to report but I will when I get back to the states next week.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for your detailed answer.
This PSU extender is a very interesting part. Could you post a picture, please? Does it let shift the SF600 out of the case and if, how far?

https://geizhals.eu/lian-li-pe-01b-black-a426246.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&v=e&togglecountry=set

I mean it might alter the look a bit (a box behind the box) but could solve some heat issues. Otherwise should your H90 be efficient enough to avoid heat. Besides I have a H90 lying around which is still sealed.

Temps would be great.

What is your start up time and UEFI settings for your 960 Pro? I changed everything to GEN 3. Isn't the M.2 mounting on the back side connected to different lanes, mine is slower if I understood the manual right. So I've mounted it to the front. Temp around 40°C.

Your cablemanagement sounds elegant, would like to have a look at your under-mainboard routing.


----------



## lwwz

I'm in Munich Germany right now so not in a position to take photos. I can tell you it shifts the power supply out of the case by 60mm. So the SF600 is 100mm deep so 60% of it is pulled out of the case leaving only 40mm inside.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Yes, I've found it on Lian Li homepage as well. 6 cm is not that much. This part seems to be rarely in use. Probably you don't need the extender, as your temps will stay much lower than mine with water cooling.


----------



## LennonNZ

Edit: Found my answer: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/WW3bt6

I am thinking of getting a PC-TU100 and trying to fix an excessively powerful machine inside it.. I filled up a Corsair D900 a few years ago so want to do the opposite this time.

Motherboard: ASRock Z270 ITX/ac
Power: Silverstone SX650-G (I can't find anything with a larger Wattage in SFX Size)
Processor: I7700K
Graphics: ???
WaterCooling : ????

This comes down to a few questions.. Cooling.. Getting that all in will make the case very hot. What would be the best (overkill) cooling I could use in the case (There isn't much space).

Graphics Card: Another important question. The Max size as specified is 193mm. The card I am interested in is the Zotac 1080Ti Mini but its specified as 211mm. It looked like the cooling pipes make it this long so maybe the unreleased Water Cooling Version will be shorter. (I can't find any sizes specified for the water cooling version). Also what size between the side of the case and the top of the graphics card do I have?

Anyone know the size of the card if the Cooling is removed off the Zotac Card and I get alphacool to make me a short water cooling? https://www.alphacool.com/alphacool/en-send-it-and-get-one-cooler-for-free (If they still do it)


----------



## lwwz

TU200 w/drive cage removed

ASRock Z270 gaming ITX/ac

Motherboard installed

Noctua 140mm PWM intake/chassis fan

Corsair H90 CPU closed loop liquid cooler

Pusher, Radiator, Puller fans installed

IcyDock dual 2.5" Hot Swap chassis w/4 port USB3 hub

Bottom Noctua 120mm PWM Fan installed

Zotac GTX1080 Mini

GPU Installed

Corsair SF600 Installed


It's late and I'll add more tomorrow...


----------



## lwwz

Temps after running CGMiner for a couple hours. GPU temp never got above 82C.


----------



## lwwz

Here it is, fully built with the 6cm PSU adapter:


----------



## rurickjames

That 1080 mini....IS TINY


----------



## lwwz

Yes, it's fantastic for very tight builds and it plays PUBG with no problems.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> Here it is, fully built with the 6cm PSU adapter:


Not bad! IMO, that PSU mount looks kinda clunky, but what you've done does remind me of how PC's with a Picc-PSU look. Good work sir


----------



## Zero Clocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> Here it is, fully built with the 6cm PSU adapter:


Good work. Nice temps. What might affect the overall impression is this Lian Li PSU extender which contradicts the purpose of the small factor a bit. As your temps are ok my question still is - like I've mentioned above - what is the gain of this little appendix? Likely your temps will not rise much without the extender. I mean the AIO cooler prevents any interference with the draught.
So you abandoned the bottom fan what was my thought as well.
If you did you install the 960 Pro already, Start-up time, please.
What about pump noise? My old H90 was rattling after some weeks, like you can read in the Corsair forums.
Did you delid your 7700K?
Would like to know the idle temps and while gaming (GTA V if present).


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero Clocker*
> 
> 1a. What might affect the overall impression is this Lian Li PSU extender which contradicts the purpose of the small factor a bit. 1b. As your temps are ok my question still is - like I've mentioned above - what is the gain of this little appendix? Likely your temps will not rise much without the extender. I mean the AIO cooler prevents any interference with the draught.
> 
> 2. So you abandoned the bottom fan what was my thought as well.
> 
> 3. If you did you install the 960 Pro already, Start-up time, please.
> 
> 4. What about pump noise? My old H90 was rattling after some weeks, like you can read in the Corsair forums.
> 
> 5. Did you delid your 7700K?
> 
> 6. Would like to know the idle temps and while gaming (GTA V if present).


1a. It does make the chassis "less" portable but I'm coming from a Lian-Li A76 so it's virtually microscopic from where I was.
1b. Internal temps dropped 5C under full CPU/GPU load.

2. I pulled the bottom fan before finishing the build, I plan to reinstall it with a better screw system and a filter.

3. Not yet, been playing PUBG too much and it's eating up all my time to migrate to the 960.

4. No pump noise yet. The fans are quiet unless under heavy load. I'm swapping both the Noctua NF-A14 PWM fan and the H90's Corsair fan for Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM fans which will increase the noise at full load given their higher RPM capability. A nice side affect is they are black.









5. No, not yet.

6. I don't have GTA V but I'll run some 3D Mark tests to work the CPU/GPU up to max temp and share those later this weekend.

I still want to get some longer motherboard power cables so I can re-route them around the top of the case to clean it up a bit. I'll also be pulling the extra chassis cables out since I'm not using any of the ports on the bottom of the front cover which will also help clean up the interior.


----------



## lwwz

Ran into a problem friday while playing PUBG...

The 1080 decided it didn't want to boot anymore.









I had to shoehorn my old liquid cooled R9-295x2 into the little case to get back in business. Had to remove the front fans and radiator to make room for the 310mm long card!


----------



## lwwz

Replacement GTX 1080 Mini showed up a day early! Thank you Amazon!

Got everything back where it belongs. I also got the MB power cable extension so I re-routed the MB power cables up in the top of the case. With the exception of the cooling hoses there's practically nothing obstructing the case air flow from front to back:



And the R9-295x2 got sent home to it's much more appropriately sized Lian-Li A76 case.


----------



## ccosborne3

Changed my mind and decided to give the matx mod a shot. it works. This isn't going to be the real build, I'm going to throw the parts into a different case, sell it and use it to finance an x299 build. If a threadripper matx board gets announced before I commit I'm on it. A ryzen matx build doesn't make sense, the board can only do crossfire and even with 2 of the upcoming Vega nano's it's not going to catch the 1080 ti I already have in it. I want to be able to switch out the GPU's for whatever can fit in there, change is too limiting for the Ryzen board. In the meantime I'm going to work on the case, needs lots of work.

You were right Simmons, totally gutted it and ripped open the back. It'll look good when it's finished though.

Planned build

Lian li TU100B
Evga Micro X299
SSD, (not sure, NVME for sure, need more info)
CPU (not sure 7920 or more)
RAM (whatever works best, we'll see)
2 Zotac 1080 ti Mini
Silverstone SFX 800


----------



## Seban

This is very interesting. Dont keep us all waiting too long with your project







I am curious of the results.


----------



## ccosborne3

Will do, should be done for Labor day. I'm going to keep it the way it is with a few changes down the road. When I ordered the parts the idea was to come close performance wise with a PC I built last year that cost almost 4k. I sold it almost immediately, it was just too much money for me to sink into a computer. This PC is sitting at a very reasonable $1750 price point, half of what it would of cost last year, 1/4 the size and all of the performance. The fact is this is all the power I need but I keep trying to increase the build with more powerful stuff. Gotta keep myself in check.

To do list

Make a simple bracket so graphic card is attached properly

add 2 Noctua 40mm fans for exhaust

3 more coats of paint for the case (it's a copper/black sun burst kind of thing)

Trim the PSU cables down to size

Paint the fans

Parts List

AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor $259.99

MSI - B350M MORTAR ARCTIC Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard $89.99

Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory $154.99

Samsung - 960 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive $124.00

Zotac - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB Mini Video Card $749.99

Lian-Li - PC-TU100B Mini ITX Tower Case $79.99

Silverstone - SFX 800W 80+ Titanium Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply $179.99

Microsoft - Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit $35.00

4 noctua 120mmx15mm slim fans $80.00

Acrylic motherboard tray, cut to size $25


----------



## Simmons572

Out of curiosity, where are you planning on mounting the 40mm exhaust fans?

Also, it looks like the project is coming along very well! Keep up the great work!









In other news, it appears my 6600k is a damned good undervolter. I dropped the voltage to 1.15v, and OC'd it to 4.2 GHz. I will have to post proof later


----------



## ccosborne3

Pulled the trigger on the x299 build. The MSI MATX motherboard finally showed up in stock and I couldn't resist. Advantages, will be twice as fast and powerful as Ryzen build, 2 M.2 slots for Raid 0, disadvantages, it's a butt-load of money.

No regrets.

Simmons, the 2 40mm fans will fit under the PSU and above the IO shield, I re-positioned the PSU so it's in the top left corner of the front of the case, gives it an extra inch or so of space and should eliminate the PSU as a variable in keeping the case cool. Hopefully







.


----------



## ccosborne3

It's coming together somewhat but the paint job sucks, I may have got a little too creative with the copper sun burst attempt, the paint is soft and it has scratches all over it. I'll probably repaint in a month or so.


----------



## ccosborne3

Here's a pick of the back, motherboard tray is held in by the corner rivets. 4 thumbscrews hold the back panel in place, they screw into the motherboard tray.


----------



## ccosborne3

Here's a pick of the back of the PSU and how it's screwed in through the case, I wasn't sure it would hold with just 4 thumbscrews but it's doing fine.


----------



## ccosborne3

This is my GPU bracket solution, the rear of the case was ripped out leaving nothing to support the GPU. I cut a PCIE slot cover in half, riveted the top to the case and the bottom will attach to the GPU with a nut bolt combo. Oddly enough in my ten years of saving nuts and bolts I didn't have one that fit, the clamp will be gone tomorrow after a trip to Lowes.


----------



## Simmons572

@ccosborne3 Great work so far!

You should probably consider making a build log. You're doing a lot of great work, and it'd be great to see all the information located in one place!


----------



## Wolfstorm21

Is it possible to install a external power supply (like those used by laptops) in a TU200?


----------



## ihateolives

I think you can use an HDPlex PSU with an SFX adaptor bracket, sure. I haven't seen anyone do it, but I thought about it too.


----------



## ccosborne3

I don't think it would work, you need cables to plug into the motherboard and graphics cards. I guess you could just use a regular sfx psu externally and get some really, really, really long cables but it would look weird.


----------



## fer9001

The hd plex is a nice solution. The only drow back is the low watt they have. If you look back whe have a member with other slim psu on the top side of the case and he was also hosted on the front page of some sirius webpage.


----------



## Seban

HDPlex is a solution when you cant fit regular SFX PSU or for use with TU-100 if you want to use tower cooler like this one:









High wattage is not a must these days. I can game with satisfaction while having GTX 960. At the level of GTX 960 there is GTX 1050 which does not require a power cable and 300 Watt HDPLEX meets it power requirements.


----------



## Wolfstorm21

I'm thinking in buying the TU200, but would this card fits in?

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-GTX1060-O6G-GAMING/

Do it heats too much?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfstorm21*
> 
> I'm thinking in buying the TU200, but would this card fits in?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-GTX1060-O6G-GAMING/
> 
> Do it heats too much?


In theory that card would fit, but I'd suggest you get a smaller card for this case. Also, are you planning on doing a case mod to this case?

If you are, I would recommend adding fans to the floor of the case for better ventilation. If not, I'd suggest looking for a blower style GPU, in order to reduce the amount of heat in this case.


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfstorm21*
> 
> I'm thinking in buying the TU200, but would this card fits in?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-GTX1060-O6G-GAMING/
> 
> Do it heats too much?


Theoretically, it will clear with 2mm of spare space... Lian-Li claims 300mm of space for GPU:



And Asus claims 298mm:



That's pretty tight.

This one will fit with much better clearance and performs almost exactly the same and is about $50 cheaper retail:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1268944-REG/zotac_zt_p10600a_10l_zotac_geforce_gtx_1060.html

You'll probably still have heat dissipation problems unless you go with liquid cooling on your CPU...


----------



## CryoBrown

Hey guys,

I'm looking at building in a TU-200, but had some concerns about my build (mostly heat-dissipation but a bit of not being sure whether everything will fit [like where do I put my drives if I have to rip out the drive cage?]). Some googling around lead me to this forum, and I've skimmed back a bit and looked at some of the build logs, which did make me change some things, so you've already been helpful.

I would just cave and build in the TU-300, but they seem to be out of stock everywhere, and I'm really digging the TU-X00 cases, so I'm tempted to try to see if I can't cram everything in there anyway.

Anyway, here's the build I was putting together on pcpartpicker, if anyone has any pointers or objections to what I'm cramming in this please point them out, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryoBrown*
> 
> Anyway, here's the build I was putting together on pcpartpicker, if anyone has any pointers or objections to what I'm cramming in this please point them out, I'd appreciate it.


That looks like a great plan!

If you're removing the drive tray, my suggestion would be to not get the 1TB HDD and save your money to get another SSD.

Add one of these and you'll have plenty of room to expand your 2.5" drive capacity without the drive cage. Bonus is they are also hot swappable!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X5HAKXC/

or one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TL4US8K/

Also, since you're only planning to run a 650W PSU, I would get one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CGI5M24/

It's 600W and it's a significantly smaller form factor than ATX and will improve air movement inside the case to help with ventilation and heat dissipation. With cable extenders and a PSU mounting "adapter" I was able to create a nearly completely clear path from the front of the case to the rear.

Here's a pic of mine that you may have seen earlier: http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3098152/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL


----------



## CryoBrown

Hmmm.. I don't know if I would want to use a PSU adapter if I didn't have to, I like the form factor the case has going and would rather avoid the protrusion out the back. I think I'll take your advice on using the more compact power supply, though. The cage sounds like a good idea as well, and I only did the HDD to save some money but keep some storage space, so I'm not averse to dropping that entirely. What does the install for that cage look like, does it just slide into that bay up top pretty easily?

Edit: It does seem like without some kind of adapter that power supply might be incompatible with the case, is there a good adapter that isn't an extension?
2nd edit: I think this is what I was looking for.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Silverstone SFX PSUs come with adapters, I expect Corsair ones do as well


----------



## CryoBrown

The package in the amazon link at least does not


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryoBrown*
> 
> I think this is what I was looking for.


That is exactly what you need.


----------



## ihateolives

I just upgraded from EVGA 1050 Ti SC to MSI 1060 3GB OC Aero ITX. It fits perfectly, and only hits a max of 66C in Heaven loops and 70C in gaming, which is close to identical thermals compared to the 1050 Ti. Very good stuff, highly recommendable. Slightly bummed about the coil whine in the card, but that's the luck of the draw I suppose









Hope everyone's doing well and enjoying their tiny briefcase-PC's









Also, regarding the ATX-to-SFX adapters: get the SilverStone PP08 (mentioned above in #1440 and #1443). That bracket has ventilation, which is very nice feature considering the small confinements around the CPU-socket in most ITX-systems.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> I just upgraded from EVGA 1050 Ti SC to MSI 1060 3GB OC Aero ITX. It fits perfectly, and only hits a max of 66C in Heaven loops and 70C in gaming, which is close to identical thermals compared to the 1050 Ti. Very good stuff, highly recommendable. Slightly bummed about the coil whine in the card, but that's the luck of the draw I suppose


MSI Aero ITX got in general very nicely done coolers (much better done than Gigabyte ITX, not sure maybe something changed in 1080 ITX from Gigabyte).
Although it may seem different from radiator bottom photos, you have more fins plus no obstruction to the airflow


----------



## ccosborne3

Just an update on my build, switching from Ryzen to x299 has been a challenge. All the cooling apparatus was external on the tu100 and looked stupid beyond belief so I scrapped the build. After the Vega nano's come out I might take a crack at it again with an air-cooled Crossfire build, water cooling doesn't mix well with the MATX conversion.

So, Lian Li TU200 to the rescue.

PARTS LIST
Lian Li TU200 Black
EVGA X299 Micro
I9 7920x
Phobya 200mm Rad, 2 Noctua 200mm fans for push-pull, EKWB S120 kit
Samsung 960 Pro 512GB
32Gb GSkill 4133 DDR4
2 Silverstone SFX 800w PSU's connected by add 2 PSU
2 Zotac GTX 1080 ti mini's for SLI


----------



## Tilts Mcgee

I had fun looking at all the different builds in this thread while I was piecing my TU100B together. So here's my Black and Yellow build. Featuring a Ryzen 1600x cooled by a Corsair H60, the ASRock X370 mitx, a MSI Aero GTX1070 Mini, a WD Blue 250 NVME, and 16GB of Corsair LPX 2666










Temps on the 1600x are good. Idles in the low 30's, load is in the 50's. The GPU hits 82 under load and does loose some of it's boost. But it's not too bad. I think if I made any mods to the case I'd add some vents to the bottom to give the GPU more air. But overall I'm super pleased with the build and how small/light it is. It weighs under 10lbs, where my main PC in a NZXT H440 weighs 40.


----------



## ihateolives

Well hello there!!! What an entrance









Nice build! I would recommend you get a windowed side panel so you can show off the rigs lovely inside. The fact that a 1070 can run at higher than their rated speeds in an UNMODDED TU100 is nutsssss.

This seriously makes me consider custom cabling. How did you make the custom cables for the SF-series PSU? Any nice tips? I know there's a thread on OCN about it in the SFF section, but haven't read through it (yet). Or did you use any 3rd party service?

Is it an EVGA sticker on the side panel or what's going on there?


----------



## Tilts Mcgee

Thanks, yeah, it's an EVGA badge, originally there was an EVGA 1050ti in there. I haven't removed it yet, I kinda like it, we'll see. A window would be nice, I may look into a mod in the future, see if I can make one and vent it to keep the airflow.

The cables were actually just a kit from MODDIY, took about 2 weeks to get to the east coast from Hong Kong. I'm very pleased with them. The 24 pin is a touch long, but the CPU and GPU cables are perfect as is, the SATA cable is really short, but I don't use any SATA so it doesn't matter. They're so much cleaner to use then the stock SF450 cables which were soooo stiff and long.

https://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-SF450-Premium-Single-Sleeved-Modular-Cable-Set-%28Yellow%29.html


----------



## ccosborne3

Beautiful build, the yellow cables really make it pop. Nice job.


----------



## Simmons572

Fantastic work! I will get you added to the list this evening!


----------



## lwwz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tilts Mcgee*
> 
> https://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-SF450-Premium-Single-Sleeved-Modular-Cable-Set-%28Yellow%29.html


Ugh, they want $109 for their cables in RED...


----------



## Tilts Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwwz*
> 
> Ugh, they want $109 for their cables in RED...


Ouch, yeah, there are a few more cables and slightly longer ones too in that pack then mine, for this case you definitely want them short. I found a 10% off coupon somewhere too, so my total shipped ended up being $62.


----------



## ihateolives

I really wish Moddiy makes a similar cable set in white, but the only ones I can find in white are loooong-ass cable sets. Might end up with a yellow set at this point, can't stop looking at your kit, @Tilts Mcgee


----------



## Tilts Mcgee

Thanks! I really appreciate it. I wouldn't be surprised if you could get them custom in any length you want. They seem pretty flexible on the site.

I've been playing around with a few things, I tried to get a Noctua NF-A15 on the H60 (140mm fan with 120mm mounts). But I wasn't able to get it to fit. So we're back to a 120mm Noctua, although I did swap it for the 3000rpm variation, which sounds insane at 100% haha, but is basically silent at ~900rpm where it's typically running. Got some fun Yellow decals too to spice things up a bit that fit with the theme.

Ran a bunch of benchmarks too, and they confirmed what I was pretty sure of, the MSI Aero runs at pretty much the exact same level my full size EVGA SC Gaming 1070 ran at when I had that. Which is crazy impressive for such a small card.


----------



## ihateolives

@fer9001

How do you recommend fastening an SSD on the top of the PSU? With double-sided tape? Thermal pads? Impromptu mounting bracket?

I'm thinking about this since the cable kit shown my @Tilts Mcgee has a SATA power cable at only 8cm, a tad bit too short for it to reach the optical bay in the TU100.


----------



## ihateolives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tilts Mcgee*
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate it. I wouldn't be surprised if you could get them custom in any length you want. They seem pretty flexible on the site.
> 
> I've been playing around with a few things, I tried to get a Noctua NF-A15 on the H60 (140mm fan with 120mm mounts). But I wasn't able to get it to fit. So we're back to a 120mm Noctua, although I did swap it for the 3000rpm variation, which sounds insane at 100% haha, but is basically silent at ~900rpm where it's typically running. Got some fun Yellow decals too to spice things up a bit that fit with the theme.
> 
> Ran a bunch of benchmarks too, and they confirmed what I was pretty sure of, the MSI Aero runs at pretty much the exact same level my full size EVGA SC Gaming 1070 ran at when I had that. Which is crazy impressive for such a small card.


Yeah, these Aero cards are nuts. I'm so impressed by how thermally efficient they are. The Noctua Industrial fans are the ones you're using, right? Those do get super loud at high RPMs.


----------



## Tilts Mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihateolives*
> 
> Yeah, these Aero cards are nuts. I'm so impressed by how thermally efficient they are. The Noctua Industrial fans are the ones you're using, right? Those do get super loud at high RPMs.


Yeah, I'm using the industrial fans. They're pretty quiet at lower RPMs but you can have them ramp up super high if you need which is nice.


----------



## some1else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tilts Mcgee*
> 
> So here's my Black and Yellow build.
> ...
> But overall I'm super pleased with the build and how small/light it is.


Congrats on your very awesome B&Y machine!


----------



## fer9001

Lot of talking of overheating the M.2 SSD thermal throttling in long session and big file transfers.
So I am thinking it, the high temperatures also impact on the life span of my SSD?. After the research I have don in the Web, non gave a answer but found plenty of heat sink offers. So I suspect there is something goin on.
I will go my own way and try to use a modified Ram Cooler from Deep Cool (http://www.deepcool.com/product/dcoolingaccessory/2013-12/12_649.shtml).





Have to chop some part of the plate and try to fit it on my Evo 960. The vertical installed M.2 of my Maximus Impact VII will benefit a lot in heat dissipation by my airflow in the case.


----------



## Seban

Every piece of electronic can shorten its lifespan if subjected to high temperatures - we all know this very well based on processors, especialy back in the days







And as you noticed, market creates need for SSD heatspreaders as additional confirmation that its not just a myth of electronics degradation due to temperatures


----------



## fer9001

Yea this is what I am thinking. The ram heat sink was out of stock and got canceled by the seller. Going to my second choice. The Aqua computer kryoM.2 micro passive heat sink for M.2. It must be modet cos of the MPCIE COMBO shroud to fit. Will wait the arrival of the heat sink.


----------



## fer9001

Got my m.2 cooler and have installed it in my PC TU-100. DIY some shorting protection and holding bracket to avoid using the original ASUS MPCIE COMBO shroud.


DIY holding bracket of aluminium sheet holding the M.2 SSD in place.


Thin plastic foil to avoid collision and shorting my Wi-Fi card.


All placed in the Case.

Have to take a look how much the improvement is. My Samsung EVO was previously hitting 64 Celsius.
Hope to get 10 grad lower.


----------



## fer9001

My M.2 SSD in the Tu100 case got better temps after the installation of the passive cooler on the SSD.
Graphic of the temp of 15 day period. The temp after 20/11/17 is with the installed cooler.


----------



## ccosborne3

Not 100% done but close enough to post. The custom cables to finish it off are on the truck for delivery so except for the finishing touches it is done. Still have to grind the cuts so everything is flush and remove some scratches from the case but it's a fully functioning PC. I'm super happy with it.

Parts

Lian Li Tu100A
MSI X299M Motherboard
Intel 7920x
Intel stock cooler for the i7 3960x TDP 150w
32GB 4133 G Skill DDR4
2 Zotac 1080 ti mini's
Silverstone 800W SFX PSU
Windows 10
2 Noctua 3000 RPM 120mm Fans


----------



## Simmons572

Holy balls mate! That looks fantastic!


----------



## ccosborne3

With the cables. thought they came with combs but I guess not, will have to order some. Kind of looks good the way it is though.


----------



## Seban

Im curious about the temps. With intel box cooling and two GPU's it should be like in oven. But I cannot complain about mounting anything liquid. However this case was not designed to be micro atx so at one hand its profanity, at second hand its genius because but nothing is free, its gonna be hot in there. Let us know the temps at idle and at some gaming if u game or even stress test if u do such things.


----------



## ccosborne3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Im curious about the temps. With intel box cooling and two GPU's it should be like in oven. But I cannot complain about mounting anything liquid. However this case was not designed to be micro atx so at one hand its profanity, at second hand its genius because but nothing is free, its gonna be hot in there. Let us know the temps at idle and at some gaming if u game or even stress test if u do such things.


It's not that bad. 8 hours of prime95 blend the hottest any core got was 83 degrees. idle is high forties-low fifties.The entire motherboard is covered by 2 3000 rpm fans and the air just flows out the back and the bottom. To be honest there isn't a whole lot of case left to constrict air and I overkilled it with the 2 fans, 2 1600 rpm fans probably would have been fine. I do need to get better feet though, raise it up 10mm or so just to be sure.


----------



## Seban

That aint that bad indeed, congrats on those results


----------



## Dinkley

What a beast!! I love the exterior mounted fans. Would be cool if they made fans specifically for this, with aluminium surrounds and rounded corners or something.


----------



## Azzan

Hey guys, I'm thinking of building new mild gaming system on Lian Li PC-Q21 or PC-TU100, but not sure which case to go for.
Specs so far:
CPU: Intel i5 6500
HSF: Cryorig C7
M/B: Asus Strix B250I Gaming
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2666
GPU: 4GB MSI GTX1050Ti Aero ITX OC
SSD: 500GB Samsung 960 EVO M.2
CASE: Lian Li PC-Q21
PSU: 500W SilverStone SX500-LG

I'd prefer PC-Q21 cos its much smaller than PC-TU100(8.6lt vs 11.9lt) and I don't think local dealer has PC-TU100 in stock(long wait cos they'll have to order one from manufacturer).

But two main issues with PC-Q21 would be limited GPU(length) support and heat issue.
GPU length for PC-Q21 and TU100 = 170mm and 193mm
MSI GTX1050 Aero ITX(155mm) would fit in PC-Q21, but MSI GTX1060 Aero ITX(175mm) won't fit.







and I think GTX1060 would be much better for long run.
Also I'm worried about GPU overheating issue on PC-Q21 cos it's a very small case and doesn't have much air ventilation(I used to have PC-Q20 running i7 5775C, onboard Iris Pro 5200 GPU with Noctua NH-L9i and it ran pretty hot all the time).

Should I order and wait for PC-TU100 instead of getting PC-Q21? so I can use MSI GTX1060 Aero ITX and hopefully won't have to worry about overheating too much.

Thanks


----------



## Azzan

Do you guy have list of current GPUs supported on TU100 case?
I think it would be very handy for new builders.









I did some research and found these so far.
MSI 2GB GTX1050 Aero ITX - 170mm
MSI 4GB GTX1050Ti Aero ITX - 155mm
MSI 4GB GTX1050Ti LP - 182mm
MSI 3GB/6GB GTX1060 Aero ITX - 175mm
MSI 8GB GTX1070 Aero ITX - 175mm
Gigabyte 2GB GTX1050 OC LP - 167mm
Gigabyte 3GB/6GB GTX1060 Mini - 169mm
Gigabyte 8GB GTX1070 Mini - 169mm
Gigabyte 8GB GTX1080 Mini - 169mm
Inno3D 2GB GTX1050 Compact - 145mm
EVGA 3GB/6GB GTX1060 SC - 173mm
Zotac 2GB GTX1050 Mini - 145mm
Zotac 2GB GTX1050 OC - 174mm
Zotac 3GB GTX1060 - 174mm


----------



## fer9001

@Azzan you can add the Zotac gtx 1080 ti mini (211 mm long) and ASUS Expedition GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti (212 mm long) I personally tested to fit in the Tu100some poste back. Also I don't recommend the Cryorig C7 coz of the installation of the fan. It is not possible to flip the fan and get the airflow away of the cpu like some of us do, to tunel the hot air in the PSU and out of the case by it. Any Gpu under 212mm long will fit in the tu-100.


----------



## immora

I have a Zotac GTX 1080 mini in my TU100B. So i guess you can add that and the TI version on the list. I'm almost done with modding the case so i'll post pics later.

My specs:

CPU: Intel i7 6700 (non k)
Cooler: Corsair H75
MOBO: Asus B250i Strix
RAM: Hyper X 32GB (2x16) 2133 DDR4
PSU: Corsair SF600
GPU: Zotac GTX 1080 mini
FANS: (2x) Noctua NF‑A9x14 92mm (for GPU intake), (2x) Noctua NF-A8 FLX 80mm (top exhaust), (2x) Noctua NF-A12x15 120mm (for CPU cooler)

Storage (this is a lot lol):

1TB Samsung PM961 NVME (m.2)
1TB WD Blue sata (m.2)
960GB Sandisk ultra II (2.5")
Seagate FireCuda 2TB (2.5")


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> @Azzan you can add the Zotac gtx 1080 ti mini (211 mm long) and ASUS Expedition GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti (212 mm long) I personally tested to fit in the Tu100some poste back. Any Gpu under 212mm long will fit in the tu-100.


How did you get the card to fit with the front USB ports in the way? Did you have to bend the wires to extremes?


----------



## fer9001

The space left by the GPU is sufficient to rute all necessary cable's for the front Io panel and others. The GPU let's underneath at the back, because of the motherboard positioned on raisers, a gap to rute all your cable a the back of the case. I have posted pictures to prove the installation.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> The space left by the GPU is sufficient to rute all necessary cable's for the front Io panel and others. The GPU let's underneath at the back, because of the motherboard positioned on raisers, a gap to rute all your cable a the back of the case. I have posted pictures to prove the installation.


Thanks. For some reason I've been obsessing over squeezing a 1080 ti in my TU100. Can't even afford to get the card yet (which costs about the same as my entire initial TU100 build with a G3258 and GTX 750). Now it's running a i7 4765T, 16GB, 450W PSU, and GTX 1050 ti (Zotac OC version with dual fans). Tried a 4GB, single fan GTX 960 for a while but card and case temps ran too hot.

At least you've helped confirm the 1080 ti Mini will fit. I'm also running a slim (12mm thick) Scythe front fan to maximize space. Tried a thicker, high-static-pressure fan but didn't really affect internal temps.

Only concern now is how hot everything would get with a 250W tdp card in an un-modded TU100? Dual card fans should help though.


----------



## fer9001

@Azzan my opinion is to use a dual fan GPU. The bigger cooler and the x2 fan keeps the graphic card lower in temps and less noisy cos of the low rpm the fan's run.


----------



## dothedu79

Just completed my 1st version of the TU200.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1644178/lian-li-pc-tu200b-water-cooled-cpu-gpu

Will update my revisions of adding tempered glass panel and a 40mm fan for the m.2 heatsink later on.


----------



## oliverweissl

hey guys,
ive been searching for 4months now where i can buy a lian li tu 300. but i didnt found any offers







anyone knows a shop or is selling his case???

oliver


----------



## Simmons572

I would suggest reaching out to Lian Li, and ask if they have any in stock that they would be willing to sell.


----------



## Seban

Hello guys. I am in need of help. Can someone please make a tutorial for me how to mount two SSD 2.5'' into the top bay of TU-100? Somebody once told me its possible and I have been trying to figure it out and had no luck with it. Its too bad that I got one SSD collecting dust, would love to mount it somehow..


----------



## fer9001

@Seban
The one way I know is to screw from inside the DvD bay the ssd under it. Then use something to screw the second SSD under the first placed SSD. Those two SSD cane be fixt together only by the side mounting points

Her is my poste last time for SSD mounting
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/1070#post_25726067

Her is @ejohnson way using my suggestion with paper clips
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523355/lian-li-pc-tu100-200-owners-club/1090#post_25729367


----------



## Seban

Sorry for bringing it up for the second time. I still cannot figure it out However I managed to recconect the front panel with 2x USB ports and HD audio that I originaly removed because I wanted to have some more space - I still had really hard time squeezing the card inside with fan+radiator and that panel mounted but I did managed.

I ran into some problems with really heavy rattling from the GPU, but I did few adjustments, thick USB cable seemed to touch the fan, but even though I removed it out of the way it was some minor rattling still going on, did the third adjustment by pushing completely all the cables out of the GPU way. Ive read on some forums that it might be due to plastic shroud surrounding the fans resonating and therfore making that sound. Its gone at the moment.

By the way, happy new year everyone!


----------



## Carniflex

About mounting SSD's - you could use two sided tape. That is what I did with my portable PC which is not in TU-200 chassis. just couple of pieces and as long as both surfaces are reasonably clean it will stick real good. Hell, I have even used double sided tape to hold in place a 3.5'' HDD but that is a bit taller order for a portable PC because of these things weighting a lot and its getting a bit hot inside a PC sometimes.

Edit´: As far as cables getting in fans - I would tape the cables down in the bottom to keep them away from the GFX card fans.

In a nutshell - for a portable PC - tape, zip ties and in some cases hot glue gun - nail it all down if you are really going to be carrying that thing around on a regular basis.


----------



## Seban

So I went for the paper clip method, but in my case it wasnt that professional. In fact, it looked preety freaking ugly:





I took them SSD's with paper clip mount apart:



Then I decided to redo the thing with zip ties to improve its look:



I used different screws on purpose so the SSD's could stick togheter nice and firmly without a bigger gap that screws with bigger heads can produce.

Here is the final result, I am very satisfied with this one:


----------



## fer9001

The second approach is definitely better. You should try thin double sided tape like the above suggestion to glue the tow ssd together. It must be better looking


----------



## Seban

Well, no idea where I would get that, but spending some time with the screws and thinking about how to put those SSD toghether made me come up with something. If there were two pieces of metal that I could put screws through , there would be no need for such grotesque methods. I also think if the motherboard standoffs from some other case would have been smaller in diamater I would pull off even greater mounting, but unfortunately they were not the same standard as SSD screws.

Anyways, here is my idea what could improve SSD mounting (drawn in MS Paint):



I had some similar piece of metal with holes in it, but they were not placed evenly, so they would not work. The idea is to make such small metal plates with holes for screws that could hold togheter. That would be really good one, dont you think?

Unfortunately, I am not as talented as you guys are, so I go by the methods I can fancy and I am happy. If I find the means to improve this SSD mounting I will most likely post it


----------



## fer9001

Enjoy a can of Coca Cola......at the end use a pair of scissors and cut the tow round sides of the can. In this way you get a cylinder of aluminium sheet. Use the inside out so the unpainted will be exposed and make what you need to mount the ssd.


----------



## kaishiro

Hey everyone,

Been following this thread off and on for the past 6 months or so while playing around with the idea of doing a TU100 build. I'm looking to put together a gaming rig that can bounce around with me a bit as I move a lot.

After reviewing some of the latest posts, in particular @Tilts Mcgee's great post here, I decided I wanted to give an AMD build a shot as I've only ever built Intel.

This is where I've ended up so far - https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/WBspxY (hope posting a PCPartPicker link isn't a faux pas - brand new to the OC community!). Obviously, my biggest concerns are fitting everything in and then dealing with cooling. Was just wondering if any more seasoned TU100 owners saw any obvious red flags or if I should just go ahead and bite the bullet.

Thanks guys.


----------



## fer9001

Welcome @kaishiro
The parts you have chosen will not make any truble. Exepte the AMD cpu all the other parts ar oused to build tu100 rigs from the members of the forum in here. Personaly i have the the 4970k (4,2Mhz) rated at 88w where you have AMD with 65w. My Gtx970 makes more heat than the Gtx1050. I have used the Gtx 1050 and runs cool in the case. Personaly i dont recomend watercooling in this case. My opinion is to use Air cooled rigs, seams to run cooler for all components in the case. Also the bottom fan intake mode is a must specialy if you put watercooling in the front fan mounting point to reverse the airflow of the case. On the other hand instaling a good cooler like the NH-L9i with reversed fan in pull configuration, reversing the psu to pull air from in side the case, cpu facing to help hot air excouse wuld be suficient and helping avoid bottom fan case moding since you've been instaling low TDP Gpu. Happy building!!


----------



## ihateolives

Welcome to the TU100 club @kaishiro









I would recommend going for the SF450 in your case, unless you get the SF600 for a good price.

Speaking of personal experience, my SF600 does not spin at all, and has never spun outside the 2-3 seconds at the beginning of each boot. That being said, there is supposedly very loud noises from the SF600 once it does turn on according to anectodes from the interwebs, whereas the SF450 has a more quiet profile. Although marketing material from Corsair suggests that the SF600 has a higher tolerance level for heat/power before it turns the fan on, the anecdotes I've read suggests there isn't much of a difference between the models fan profile or heat tolerance levels.In short:

probably not much difference between the two models in terms of heat/tolerance levels before fan kicks in. Reportedly, the SF600 has a more aggressive fan profile.
both models are silent in low-load scenarios (my SF600 is not using fan during multiple hour sessions of DOTA/CSGO, using a [email protected] clocks with undervolt + 1060 [email protected])
Both models support about the same configurations of the TU100. There aren't any way to get a power-hungry 1080Ti in here anyway, so very little usecases where the SF600 is necessary.
Besides, I think the choice of Ryzen seems really solid. I would also pick a Ryzen CPU if I were to build today. Much better thermals + you don't have to pay a premium to get unlocked processors, which can be super nice in SFF builds in order to tinker with the system to get optimal temperature/noise/performance levels.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> Enjoy a can of Coca Cola......at the end use a pair of scissors and cut the tow round sides of the can. In this way you get a cylinder of aluminium sheet. Use the inside out so the unpainted will be exposed and make what you need to mount the ssd.


Thanks for the inspiration, very nice idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaishiro*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been following this thread off and on for the past 6 months or so while playing around with the idea of doing a TU100 build. I'm looking to put together a gaming rig that can bounce around with me a bit as I move a lot.
> 
> After reviewing some of the latest posts, in particular @Tilts Mcgee's great post here, I decided I wanted to give an AMD build a shot as I've only ever built Intel.
> 
> This is where I've ended up so far - https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/WBspxY (hope posting a PCPartPicker link isn't a faux pas - brand new to the OC community!). Obviously, my biggest concerns are fitting everything in and then dealing with cooling. Was just wondering if any more seasoned TU100 owners saw any obvious red flags or if I should just go ahead and bite the bullet.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hi and welcome to OCN's TU100/200 club.
If I may advise you something based on my experience - consider getting a mobo with M2 SATA interface and M2 SATA SSD instead of 2,5" SSD - this could save you some space and wire job








GTX 1050 Ti mini from Zotac is a sweet choice, you dont need to worry about if it fits, its one of them cards I would get myself when my GTX 960 will bite the dust








Everything else depands on motherboard conectors layout, but I took a quick look and its looking preety standard, nothing exotic, so as Fer told you - you got nothing to worry.

Water cooling might be a bit overkill if u go for low TDP cpu. Getting the sweet low profile Noctua is also nice idea and it will save you some space too.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaishiro*
> 
> This is where I've ended up so far - https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/WBspxY (hope posting a PCPartPicker link isn't a faux pas - brand new to the OC community!). Obviously, my biggest concerns are fitting everything in and then dealing with cooling. Was just wondering if any more seasoned TU100 owners saw any obvious red flags or if I should just go ahead and bite the bullet.


Welcome @kaishiro and best wishes with your build.

Your parts list looks fine (imo) but I agree with @ihateolives that the 450W psu may be more reliable (based on what I've read) and is a bit cheaper.

I'd recommend the OC version of Zotac's 1050 ti though:
https://au.pcpartpicker.com/product/LrmxFT/zotac-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4gb-oc-edition-video-card-zt-p10510b-10l
It's marginally longer than the single fan version and still requires no power connector but I've found the additional fan is crucial for keeping bottom, rear (un-modded) case temps in check.

Build cost should be about the same if using the cheaper 450W psu and slightly more expensive card.


----------



## ilnail

Hello

just to let you know of a build:
https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/8WKVqk

No pictures atm but if anyone is interested in how i put x42 into that case,
made an adapter from old PSU case with 120mm fan.
PSU sheet had opening for 120mm fan and screw holes for it and just cut it to match
outer dimensions of 140mm fan and drilled holes to mount this.
Of course had to remove filter and also cut rubber things in half etc because every mm counts.
In the end i had to use a little force to fit the motherboard in place, but there it is and working good.

As you can see, no GPU in parts list. Because this PC is for working, not playing.
I need good CPU performance and sometimes i need to travel around. Then i will take my PC case with me
and laptop also, connect those with LAN cable and remote into it. Perfect solution.

Tried overclocking also, no problems reaching all cores 5.1GHz with pretty low voltages.
CPU temperatures did not go over 80C but after a few minutes with prime95 VRM started to throttle CPU down because of its high temp.
So maybe solution would be to invert fan direction.
But thats not a problem, reverted overclock and now working 32C idle and using full load prime95, 60C.
Set fan speed to lowest possible in bios and after reaching 70C it will accelerate. So it basically never accelerates.

Very nice, quiet and portable PC.
I like it.


----------



## Simmons572

@ilnail Great stuff man!

Once you get some photo evidence, I will get you added to the club doc.


----------



## ilnail

Dont need to be in club








But this thread has been very helpful.



Cable management is horror. Maybe someday i will cut wires shorter. Maybe i wont.
And it would be nice if radiator pipes were like 10cm long, so they could come straight into radiator from the pump,
given radiator is turned so that pipes are on top.


----------



## Seban

Guys, check out new video from Tek Everything, featuring GIGABYTE GTX 1080 MINI












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilnail*
> 
> Dont need to be in club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this thread has been very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management is horror. Maybe someday i will cut wires shorter. Maybe i wont.
> And it would be nice if radiator pipes were like 10cm long, so they could come straight into radiator from the pump,
> given radiator is turned so that pipes are on top.


I dont know about sleeved tubing, but tubes that are not sleeved are not that hard to manage, I kinda wraped mine around:


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilnail*
> 
> Dont need to be in club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this thread has been very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management is horror. Maybe someday i will cut wires shorter. Maybe i wont.
> And it would be nice if radiator pipes were like 10cm long, so they could come straight into radiator from the pump,
> given radiator is turned so that pipes are on top.


Nah, you're one of us now. Muahahahahaha!


















All things considered, your cable management is pretty good! The lack of the GPU does help out a lot with that.

Also, another thing to consider is that in a year or so, we may be getting more members of this club who are buying the Intel/Vega APUs. (But that is just me thinking out loud)


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Guys, check out new video from Tek Everything, featuring GIGABYTE GTX 1080 MINI


Nice video review. Not many reviews out there for this card yet. Thx.

Looks like there might be an MSi 1080 Mini coming as well. At CES they announced an updated Trident 3 Arctic with 8th gen i7 and a GTX 1080. Only ITX size cards can fit inside the case so they must have finally created their own 1080 Mini.

Assuming MSI follows Gigabyte's lead and uses similar cooling to their 1070 on the 1080, think I'd rather have MSI's (Aero?) 1080 Mini. Based on everything I've read, their 1070 Mini ran cooler (notice it's larger fan shown in the video) and was more reliable than Gigabyte's.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> Nice video review. Not many reviews out there for this card yet. Thx.
> 
> Looks like there might be an MSi 1080 Mini coming as well. At CES they announced an updated Trident 3 Arctic with 8th gen i7 and a GTX 1080. Only ITX size cards can fit inside the case so they must have finally created their own 1080 Mini.
> 
> Assuming MSI follows Gigabyte's lead and uses similar cooling to their 1070 on the 1080, think I'd rather have MSI's (Aero?) 1080 Mini. Based on everything I've read, their 1070 Mini ran cooler (notice it's larger fan shown in the video) and was more reliable than Gigabyte's.


I saw that Trident 3 Arctic but it does not rock my world, nothing innovative or better than TU-100. However I ran by accident into thing like this video below that impressed me. Its russian modder, but there are english subtitles on the video:




Now that is really impressive. Would I choose this over TU-100? Still no, I would rather get heavy breather mod of TU-100, but still impressive job.


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> I saw that Trident 3 Arctic but it does not rock my world, nothing innovative or better than TU-100


Agreed. I'm not fond of the Trident's looks (although it is less than half the TU100's volume) but I only mentioned it due to the updated gpu. I was wondering if MSI would finally make a 1080 Mini and it now appears viable. However, I also wonder if the ITX board and gpu from a barebone Trident would fit inside the S4 Mini chassis.

Yeah, I've also been lurking on the Custom Mod Mini SFF threads for a while. Love the ultra-compact size and definitely prefer the design over MSI but can't afford (and don't need) to do another build right now. Not sure it's even possible, but I'd also want the power supply integrated into the chassis (like the TU100). Even searched for thin mini itx boards but ones with full size pcie slots are almost nonexistent. Can't help thinking about even smaller builds but that leads to STX boards and rare/expensive MXM cards. Then cooling becomes an even bigger issue along with the performance drop-off without a full-size pcie slot.


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8soundz*
> 
> Agreed. I'm not fond of the Trident's looks (although it is less than half the TU100's volume) but I only mentioned it due to the updated gpu. I was wondering if MSI would finally make a 1080 Mini and it now appears viable. However, I also wonder if the ITX board and gpu from a barebone Trident would fit inside the S4 Mini chassis.
> 
> Yeah, I've also been lurking on the Custom Mod Mini SFF threads for a while. Love the ultra-compact size and definitely prefer the design over MSI but can't afford (and don't need) to do another build right now. Not sure it's even possible, but I'd also want the power supply integrated into the chassis (like the TU100). Even searched for thin mini itx boards but ones with full size pcie slots are almost nonexistent. Can't help thinking about even smaller builds but that leads to STX boards and rare/expensive MXM cards. Then cooling becomes an even bigger issue along with the performance drop-off without a full-size pcie slot.


I have read that the temps in Trident are horrible. Nevermind the volume that is smaller than TU-100, when its much hotter means its not paying off unless you wanna make morning eggs on that trident instead your frying pan


----------



## fer9001

I will repeat my self.... It is compact but still have to compromise. The Pc-Tu100 is the compact, mobile and closes to full functional tower pc. It also have a DvD drive for any occasion and not to forget the handle to carry it round where you need to have a small power full wonder " no compromise"









P.S. Every time I carry it with me I become the center of interest and they become speechless by the power my baby has.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Guys, check out new video from Tek Everything, featuring GIGABYTE GTX 1080 MINI


I somehow missed this..

Come on AMD.. Give me something stronger than the nano that I can put in here that allows me to keep using my FreeSync Monitor...


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> I will repeat my self.... It is compact but still have to compromise. The Pc-Tu100 is the compact, mobile and closes to full functional tower pc. It also have a DvD drive for any occasion and not to forget the handle to carry it round where you need to have a small power full wonder " no compromise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Every time I carry it with me I become the center of interest and they become speechless by the power my baby has.


What I was saying is that no matter if premade compact pc or small form factor case, still there is nothing that can match TU-100. I totally agree with what you wrote there








Thats why I fell in love with TU-100 case in the first time.


----------



## immora

Is it possible to stuff a 240mm aio (with slim 15mm fans) in the TU100?


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immora*
> 
> Is it possible to stuff a 240mm aio (with slim 15mm fans) in the TU100?


120 mm AIO - yes (if the radiator is not too thick) either with one 120mm regular fan or two 120mm slim fans
240 mm AIO - hell no


----------



## Carniflex

For 240mm you would probably better off mounting it externally. Might need a new custom front panel though. So some heavy modding involved maybe. Depends on how clean it must look and from where will you route the tubing back into the case. You probably would lose access to the optical drive as well if you have one.


----------



## Seban

Totally pointless. Its like buying a compact case to cut it for external radiator making it bigger. Why not buy other case that is 240mm rad-friendly? Am I the only one who think that making external rad for TU-100 is destroying the purpose and spirit of this case?


----------



## immora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Totally pointless. Its like buying a compact case to cut it for external radiator making it bigger. Why not buy other case that is 240mm rad-friendly? Am I the only one who think that making external rad for TU-100 is destroying the purpose and spirit of this case?


It was worth a try asking. Even if it was possible to be able to mount a 240mm aio internally there's still an issue with how long the tubing is. I guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Totally pointless. Its like buying a compact case to cut it for external radiator making it bigger. Why not buy other case that is 240mm rad-friendly? Am I the only one who think that making external rad for TU-100 is destroying the purpose and spirit of this case?


I understand what you are saying, but I feel like your approach is a bit harsh.

"Why buy a small compact case that is only supposed to fit a mITX board and making it to fit an mATX board?"


"Why move around the PSU when the case already has mounts for the PSU built in?"


I feel that if you could change the aesthetic of the build to match the external rad, or if you could somehow make it look like the radiator was always supposed to be there, then more power to you.

Most of the members of this club, myself included, are always intrigued to see new and innovative solutions jamming as much high power hardware into this case as possible.
Hell, @ccosborne3 did the impossible by converting the case to full mATX, and even managed to get 2 external fans mounted on the front of the case in a way that really changed the aesthetic of the case.


----------



## fer9001

I have the same opinion like @Seban. Yes for modding but keep the basic lines of the original case. Dont make it completely unrecognisable. In this way i evaluate an successful modification. But it comes to the personal aprotche how agresive the moddification will be. Whe have seen monstrosity and art works in this thread. As for the 240 rad, try it with your way and schow us your achivment.
Cutting open the bottom and externally fixing a dual fan radiator hidden by a perimetric shroud is mbye possible. The final look must be like the case have a smal 2,5cm addon underneath it.


----------



## fer9001

This is what I meant


----------



## Seban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but I feel like your approach is a bit harsh.
> 
> "Why buy a small compact case that is only supposed to fit a mITX board and making it to fit an mATX board?"
> I feel that if you could change the aesthetic of the build to match the external rad, or if you could somehow make it look like the radiator was always supposed to be there, then more power to you.
> 
> Most of the members of this club, myself included, are always intrigued to see new and innovative solutions jamming as much high power hardware into this case as possible.
> Hell, @ccosborne3 did the impossible by converting the case to full mATX, and even managed to get 2 external fans mounted on the front of the case in a way that really changed the aesthetic of the case.


Well, I am not a big fan of anything hanging out externally from the case because I am a minimalist, I love it smallest as possible but I also agree on the power side with packing as much punch inside as possible. I am not limiting anybody's imagination, but going beyond the case original size is kinda like overdoing it - its like competing in different size category. While its fun to see how it turns out, its kinda not the same anymore. At least from my point of view, I would not go that far. I dont think that 240mm is worth going in that direction. The Micro ATX project in TU-100 is a completely different story and I think its justified to have those fans haning out. Its not like any out of the box idea needs justification, it just seems pointless for me to reshape the case for just the radiator alone while having Mini ITX components inside.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Well, I am not a big fan of anything hanging out externally from the case because I am a minimalist, I love it smallest as possible but I also agree on the power side with packing as much punch inside as possible. I am not limiting anybody's imagination, but going beyond the case original size is kinda like overdoing it - its like competing in different size category. While its fun to see how it turns out, its kinda not the same anymore. At least from my point of view, I would not go that far. I dont think that 240mm is worth going in that direction. The Micro ATX project in TU-100 is a completely different story and I think its justified to have those fans haning out. Its not like any out of the box idea needs justification, it just seems pointless for me to reshape the case for just the radiator alone while having Mini ITX components inside.


I understand what you mean. There is something to be said about the clean lines of the TU-100. I am a big fan of tasteful, yet functional mods, even if it does breaking away from the norm of the case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fer9001*
> 
> This is what I meant


Now that is an interesting idea. You could potentially make that look as if it supposed to be part of the case...
Maybe feet that elevate the case to have enough breathing room for the rad, paired with a pair of fans in pull configuration.

It'd be quite the hack job, but it could definitely be done.


----------



## Seban

I really hate what they did with the forum, looks like all the pictures from our thread are gone. This sucks... They dropped a giant **** on forum users and TU-100 legacy.


----------



## Simmons572

Trust me, all of us are feeling it. (well.. most of the normal forum users..) They are working on trying to fix the photos issue. AFAIK, all the photos still exist, they are just not associated correctly.


----------



## Seban

You are correct. Pictures seem to work. Too bad they removed the gallery- or is it hidden somewhere and I dont see it? The gallery that was to the right side where the active topics are now...


----------



## Tilts Mcgee

I think there are different motivations for people who build in this case. I don't think most of us would argue that the TU100/200 is an ideal SFF case, or even a particularly "good" one by most metrics. It's got a neat aesthetic, it's light weight, has some nifty features like the handle. But the SFF case market is so insane right now and there are some ingenious cases out there. The TU100 has some very real limitations that seriously effect what you can build in it. And I doubt most of us who pick it as a platform do so because it's the most practical solution for our PC build. 

I like SFF because I think it's fun to take a limited format and see what you can build into it, building around its limitations. But there are others in this thread who clearly like taking the TU100 format and trying to stretch it as far as possible. It's still neat to see those builds to see what's possible.


----------



## rakoth

Tilts Mcgee said:


> I think there are different motivations for people who build in this case. I don't think most of us would argue that the TU100/200 is an ideal SFF case, or even a particularly "good" one by most metrics. It's got a neat aesthetic, it's light weight, has some nifty features like the handle. But the SFF case market is so insane right now and there are some ingenious cases out there. The TU100 has some very real limitations that seriously effect what you can build in it. And I doubt most of us who pick it as a platform do so because it's the most practical solution for our PC build.
> 
> I like SFF because I think it's fun to take a limited format and see what you can build into it, building around its limitations. But there are others in this thread who clearly like taking the TU100 format and trying to stretch it as far as possible. It's still neat to see those builds to see what's possible.


Being new to the SFF market, I'm curious what you feel the limitations are, and what cases you think are ingenious. I've been leaning towards this case for a portable build but I'm still exploring options.


----------



## Seban

If we are talking about non-custom cases that you can buy in shop and mod yourself later, TU-100 is the closest to ideal as possible. The only thing for me that is missing to be the ideal case is the wasted space at front, but guy who made heavy breather mod made absolutely ideal version.


----------



## Simmons572

Don't hold me to this info, but IIRC, the photos are there, but the links they are associated with are broken.

I just checked the punchlist and it appears that they are still working on restoring the thread galleries, as we as restoring images. I can only hope and pray at this point.


----------



## Tilts Mcgee

Had my TU100 out and apart today, had to swap the VRM heatsink that ASRock had originally included with my AM4 board. It wasn't quite ideal, the thermal pad was way to thick. But they sent me the updated one for free. One of the best parts of this case is how easy everything is to pull out. Completely disassembled, did the heatsink swap, and reassembled and only took about a 1/2 hour. Took a few pictures while I was at it. I don't think I'd shown the sticker before, which I'm a pretty big fan of.


----------



## Simmons572

Hey guys, I just finished updating the OP spreadsheet. The submission links now should now be pointing to the proper posts. Everyone, let me know if anything is missing or broken!


----------



## Simmons572

Tilts Mcgee said:


> Had my TU100 out and apart today, had to swap the VRM heatsink that ASRock had originally included with my AM4 board. It wasn't quite ideal, the thermal pad was way to thick. But they sent me the updated one for free. One of the best parts of this case is how easy everything is to pull out. Completely disassembled, did the heatsink swap, and reassembled and only took about a 1/2 hour. Took a few pictures while I was at it. I don't think I'd shown the sticker before, which I'm a pretty big fan of.


Looks great man! 

And speak for yourself, it takes me about 45 minutes to put my build back together when I have to do maintenance.  
Yes I know my rig is heavily modded, but I can still be salty


----------



## fer9001

What maintenance ???? One front dust filter cleaning and just firing compressed air in the case..... LoL nothing to do 8)


----------



## Seban

Fer is right. One can of compressed air will do more than just fine in such tiny case. Air will find a way. I didnt even have to remove the radiator and my temps dropped 2 degrees after the dust got blown


----------



## Simmons572

I guess you all don't remember that I had to replace the PSU completely


----------



## Seban

Oh... Sorry about that bro, yes. Well... Its still less of a mess to clean up compared to what I had to go trough with Cooler Master HAF 932


----------



## Simmons572

Seban said:


> Oh... Sorry about that bro, yes. Well... Its still less of a mess to clean up compared to what I had to go trough with Cooler Master HAF 932


Heh I hear you. Nah, I was mostly giving you all a hard time. The TU100 is a great case to work in if you have shorter PSU cables, and a well organized build. Also, since a lot of high end mobos put the M.2 drive on the back of the board, replacing that is super easy.


----------



## immora

Planning on cutting the front panel completely, replacing it with plexi glass and pushing the front fan upwards towards the top (like in the heavy breather mod). Is it possible to put a 120mm fan on top with the stock handle?


----------



## fer9001

immora said:


> Planning on cutting the front panel completely, replacing it with plexi glass and pushing the front fan upwards towards the top (like in the heavy breather mod). Is it possible to put a 120mm fan on top with the stock handle?


The 120 fan is possible to be placed on the top by removing the DvD Rom cage. When placing the fan on top you have to get approximately 3mm to 4mm distance of the top because of the handle internal screws. Go like my approach and drill patterned holes round of the handle by avoiding weakening the upper case metal and not making big fan holes. The final product will be something like perforated upper case.

Some pictures of my idea and what I mean to do.

Picture 1. This is my bottom case, imagine it wear your top case with drilled holes (perforated) just have to leave undrilled areas for the handle.

Picture 2. This is the internal top and you cane see the handle screws and washers, the reason you have to raise the fan to avoid collision with it.

Picture 3. The final look will be like this in larger drilled area.


----------



## Sobekite

I recently built in the Tu100 with a rather low-powered build but still have issues (like many others) with hot-air being trapped underneath the GPU. 

Fer, Looking through this thread and specifically your posts I wanted to know if you think it would easier to use a drill to perforate the bottom or use a dremel to create a 120 or 80mm fan hole. I don't have alot of experience with case-modding, so i'm trying to go with a method that would more mistake friendly. I'll be practicing either method on a throwaway case to test it out first.


----------



## jballs

tu-200 with dual 140mm fans and rads stacked, Im not sure how to resize the pictures so this is easier.
Here if any ones interested..


----------



## Simmons572

Not bad! I actually kinda like the aesthetic of the diamond plate steel on the front. With a little bit of effort, I feel that the mods can be cleaned up quite a bit. 

Good work mate :thumb:


----------



## jballs

Simmons572 said:


> Not bad! I actually kinda like the aesthetic of the diamond plate steel on the front. With a little bit of effort, I feel that the mods can be cleaned up quite a bit.
> 
> Good work mate :thumb:


Thanks. I think A majority of the info with this tower I got from this page. The custom loops just seems too expensive at the same time, to risky with the amount of traveling this tower does. Major props to those people plumbing that in. I received some good info from a few people about smaller PSU and Shorter cables. I've brought this on about 50 plane rides and so far no problems. It clearly does not look stock anymore. So we will see if I have any issues with airport security. All they do is dust for explosive or drug residue, and because I deal in neither and there's no Visible fluids sloshing around, its clear sailing. 

Called back to work early, so I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## fer9001

Sobekite said:


> I recently built in the Tu100 with a rather low-powered build but still have issues (like many others) with hot-air being trapped underneath the GPU.
> 
> Fer, Looking through this thread and specifically your posts I wanted to know if you think it would easier to use a drill to perforate the bottom or use a dremel to create a 120 or 80mm fan hole. I don't have alot of experience with case-modding, so i'm trying to go with a method that would more mistake friendly. I'll be practicing either method on a throwaway case to test it out first.


Sorry for the delayed response don't have much time.
My case bottom picture have 5mm perforated drill holes. I would prefere 4mm that are sufficient for easy air flow and still ceap the case metall sturdy. So I recommend my method because you get the benefit of the incorporated mesh no extra fan guard in other case you have to add to protect your fan. The drilling is very simple. All you have to do is to purchase a piece of perforated metall sheet with the desired diameter of holes and clam it on top of the case to drill the pattern of it. No skill required, just time to do so many holes but the ending results is very professional. Pre mark the holes of the fan fastening position to avoid drill on them. And befor fastening the metal sheet put some cardboard between it and the case to prevent scratching the case surface.

I have more pictures in my building log.


----------



## Aisub

*Mounting AIO TU100*

Hello everybody,

I'm building a TU100 right now with an AIO (cooler master 120l). But I can't figure out how the radiator and fan can be mounted and with wich screws. I've looked all over the internet especially here. So could somebody tell me how it's done? forgive me I'm new to the pc game.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Simmons572

Aisub said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm building a TU100 right now with an AIO (cooler master 120l). But I can't figure out how the radiator and fan can be mounted and with wich screws. I've looked all over the internet especially here. So could somebody tell me how it's done? forgive me I'm new to the pc game.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello there! Welcome to OCN!

You will need to use the screws that were used to mount the stock case fan to the front. You may need to modify the mounting hardware if your radiator does not accept the screws.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Hi again, 

I'm about a new TU100 built for my office. So which cooler will give the best results?
I have a Noctua NH-L9i left over from my TU200 case which was not very convincing.
Maybe anyone tried the new Cryorig 7 Cu which is not available in Europe at this time and the reviews at amazon.com are mixed. 

My components probably:
Asus Z270i
i7-7700K
Corsair SFX600 or SFX450
GPU: maybe just iGPU in the beginning

Strange that not much happened since my TU200 built one year ago. That is why the components are mostly the same. I'm not sure about Asus Z370i and i7-8700K.
And unfortunately Dondans low profile cooler for DAN A4 is axed by himself. 

So which cpu cooler is your favorite?


----------



## Aisub

Hello,

Thank you for your answer. I didn't want to risk drilling holes into the radiator or modify the screws. So I went for another approach. The radiator is now mounted to the front within between a scythe slip stream, and 2 washers. The srews that were used where the screws that came with the AIO to mount the radiator and fan (in a standard case). It finally fits. Here are some pictures of the radiator placement


----------



## Simmons572

Not bad! Great work, will get you added to the OP! :thumb:



Zero Clocker said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I'm about a new TU100 built for my office. So which cooler will give the best results?
> I have a Noctua NH-L9i left over from my TU200 case which was not very convincing.
> Maybe anyone tried the new Cryorig 7 Cu which is not available in Europe at this time and the reviews at amazon.com are mixed.
> 
> My components probably:
> Asus Z270i
> i7-7700K
> Corsair SFX600 or SFX450
> GPU: maybe just iGPU in the beginning
> 
> Strange that not much happened since my TU200 built one year ago. That is why the components are mostly the same. I'm not sure about Asus Z370i and i7-8700K.
> And unfortunately Dondans low profile cooler for DAN A4 is axed by himself.
> 
> So which cpu cooler is your favorite?


Hello! This depends on what you are trying to do. If you are trying to go with air cooling, there is not a whole lot that will fit without modifications. Any of the low profile coolers will be adequate for stock clocks, bit will not be able to overclock well at all. My personal favorite air cooler is the one in my build, but that required extensive modifications in order to make it fit lol.

If you want to go the simpler route, a 120mm AIO cooler will probably be your best bet. 

Really, if you want to get your temps down even further, you should look into modifying the case to allow for more airflow. This can include the popular bottom intake mod, a less common sidepanel or toppanel mod, or some bizzare abomination like I have done.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Aisub

Thank you very much!. I actually bought the tu100 second hand. The first owner was a real itx enthusiast. I can not imagine that he didn't post some pictures of his own build over here. Anyhow he made some modifications, a cut out for a 120mm fan at the bottom with 4 larger feets for the base, a bigger PSU gap so he could fit a bigger cooler, and one USB 2.0 port and one sd card reader. So all I needed to do was to fit everything in there. Well here is the final result then.

Gigabyte z370n WIFI €146,41
Coolermaster ml120r €60,46
Intel 8700K Delid (liquid metal) €351,34
Samsung sm961 1TB m.2 €200
2x8 G skill trident Z 3000Mhz €150
scythe slip stream 1600rpm fan €11
Nvidia Quadro 2000 €35
SilverStone st45sf (v2.0) €84,39

This thing is just amazing. The only thing I need now is a portable monitor with a USB A or C connection. any recommendations? And maybe a glass panel to see the RGB components but I don't think that will happen anytime soon.

Edit: I can't get every picture on here so here is a one drive link to all the pictures of the build:
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AvaO-SP7lPKwioJgxDgdjilMQuye2w


----------



## fer9001

I have ordered a new tu100 and will try to make a top AIO Installation for CPU cooling and front intake positioning the second AIO for the GPU. Making perforated bottom mod to mount a fan for intake. The hardware will be selected on the go depending from my curent budget status.


----------



## Simmons572

Sounds like an interesting concept, look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## ihateolives

Sounds cool, fer! Looking forward to see your magic


----------



## fer9001

Aisub said:


> This thing is just amazing. The only thing I need now is a portable monitor with a USB A or C connection. any recommendations? And maybe a glass panel to see the RGB components but I don't think that will happen anytime soon.
> 
> Edit: I can't get every picture on here so here is a one drive link to all the pictures of the build:
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AvaO-SP7lPKwioJgxDgdjilMQuye2w


Look for a pare of glasses to replace the monitor. It is more portable rather a monitor also some have audio incorporated.
Something like this: http://www.siliconmicrodisplay.com/st1080-features.html
or VR instead like 
https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/hmd/windows-mixed-reality/xe800zaa-hc1us-xe800zaa-hc1us/


----------



## Aisub

That's actually a great Idea. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## lwwz

*What's the longest video card you've crammed in a TU100 case?*

I'm helping a friend build a "portable" gaming rig and she's really interested in the TU100. I have a TU200 build but it's got a lot more room than the TU100. The Lian-Li specs report a 193mm maximum card length but she's got a 211mm GPU that she would like to reuse and I'm wondering if we could shoehorn it in there somehow?


----------



## fer9001

lwwz said:


> I'm helping a friend build a "portable" gaming rig and she's really interested in the TU100. I have a TU200 build but it's got a lot more room than the TU100. The Lian-Li specs report a 193mm maximum card length but she's got a 211mm GPU that she would like to reuse and I'm wondering if we could shoehorn it in there somehow?


Personally I have try to fit and succeed with the ASUS 1050Ti Expedition.
This is the main page and the card length is 21,2cm
https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/EX-GTX1050TI-O4G/specifications/
Here is the link of my poste to see pictures of the installed GPU.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/50-s...an-li-pc-tu100-air-cooled-2.html#post26246435


----------



## lwwz

That is fantastic! That means her 21,10 cm card should fit too! Just need to make sure it snugs in under the case fan! You've made a very happy woman!


----------



## fer9001

Today I got the new case. Will start striping it down and looking how the configuration will bee. The sure thing is I have to cut open the front mounting aluminum sheet to gain some extra space for the front radiator installation and direct mounting it to the outer shell.


----------



## markonikov

Can I fit a Zotac gtx 1070ti mini in this case? And, what cpu cooler is recomended to a i7 7700k delided? Thanks from Brazil ...


----------



## fer9001

Hi
The Zotac gtx 1070ti mini is 211mm rated on the home web page so it is the same length like my Asus Gtx1050ti expedition I have fit in my TU-100. It cane fit in my opinion.
There is no recommendation for cooler. The case is not suited for overclock and you are limited at 60mm height of cooler. It is up to you what cooler do you like and is appropriate to the owned cpu.
Take a tour in the thread and get some ideas of others.
Happy building!


----------



## markonikov

Thanks a lot ... but i think i will build in a qbx with a handle mod ... i current have a ncase m1, but it´s too expensive to mess with it, i want something like a case to carry on ...


----------



## 18p2p

My TU110 Case : This case is only available in China.

CPU:4790K
MB:B85M-ITX
COOLING:H60 2018(A12*15 is installed at the front and F12 is installed at the rear)
PSU:SF450
MEM:8G*2
SSD:250G*4
Video Card：HD5450 （waiting for new card）


----------



## ihateolives

This powersupply: SST-FX350-G

It's got an 8pin EPS, 24pin ATX, 6pin PCIe and SATA/floppy.

If I make a custom bracket for the top that can hold the PSU and the handle, I think I can make a pretty decent mod very inspired by Simmons' excellent work. 

Thinking heavily about it... it's only €70 and I have the tools. About time i get to work on my TU100 again


----------



## Simmons572

It'll be great to see what you come up with mate! 

In other news, I just snagged a fantastic deal on the Gigabyte mini 1070. It just fits with my build, however I had to get a low profile extension in order for the PCI-e power to fit against my sidepanel window. I will try to get some photos soon, but my camera is currently several states away with my mother lol.


----------



## fer9001

Hi peps!!
Got time to start my next build of TU100.
Placed some components to see if it fit and getting one idea how it will look.
Waiting for my low profile Ram to arrive and place them on the mobo to determinate the top radiator position before I start the drilling of the case.
Here some Pictures of what I plan to do.


----------



## Simmons572

Whaa? Is that reverse ATX? :drool:


----------



## fer9001

No it is reverse case photography 😄 
It is top down to take the pictures


----------



## Simmons572

fer9001 said:


> No it is reverse case photography 😄
> It is top down to take the pictures


Oh, darn. Still looks great none the less :thumb:


----------



## ihateolives

Man that looks cool, fer. Is the radiator for the CPU or are you gonna put two AIOs in there ?

I think Lian Li stopped producing TU100s.  Out of stock everywhere and not listed on their website anymore.


----------



## fer9001

Will test it for the start with one AIO CPU cooling and after try the GPU AIO cooling. At the end I plan to have dual AIO cooling.
Also have problem to find the old Corsair H70 it is now other new version available. So maybe I go for the new H60 use it for CPU cooling and the older H70 I have for GPU purpose.


----------



## fer9001

Got my LP Ram but had interference with the 120x15mm Fan. So I changed plan and ditched the 120x15mm for the 92x25mm with DIY 120mm to 92mm adapter because of restricted space.
Waiting for my PSU and have to get an NVME SSD Drive. For the moment I have an normal SSD place on the bottom for system test purpose.
Pictures......


----------



## the_silencer

What's the best possible cooling you can put in the TU100? I was thinking of egttign a Scythe big shuriken 2 but now I'm thinking of getting a 120mm AIO. Can I fit a Corsair H80i without modifications?


----------



## fer9001

the_silencer said:


> What's the best possible cooling you can put in the TU100? I was thinking of egttign a Scythe big shuriken 2 but now I'm thinking of getting a 120mm AIO. Can I fit a Corsair H80i without modifications?


Any cooler under 6 cm total high is acceptable. if you look back in this thread you will get plenty of knowledge and answers for your questions. Also any AIO with maximum Radiator Dimensions of 152x120×27mm will fit in the front case intake with one normal fan 120x120c25mm. It is possible a push pull with one Radiator Dimensions of 152x120×22mm and two fan 120x120x12mm like Scythe Slip Stream Slim (http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html)


----------



## lwwz

*After 8 months of struggling with cooling issues, I finally finished my friends birthday gift - TU100 build!*

Sadly, due to how long it took to finish, it was delivered before I remembered to take some pics but the temps are now nicely in the 50-60c range during heavy gaming and it's working quite nicely.

After struggling with 100c temps for "months" on and off I finally discovered the heatsink wasn't sitting flush on the CPU. The M.2 cover on the motherboard was interfering with the fins on the low profile Noctua cpu cooler and I didn't realize it until I cinched it down so tight it left a mark on the cooler fins which uncovered the problem. Flathead screwdriver and a gentle twist/bend later and everything is fine! After promising this for nearly a year I was so excited to finish I closed it up, put it back in the box and shipped it off! Then I realized I forgot to take pictures! I'm not going to ask her to open it up just for this though. I already feel bad enough for taking 8 months to finish this project.

Here are the full build specs. No modifications to the case were necessary. It's also super sad that Lian-Li has discontinued this case. 

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/LWWz/saved/#view=8zysJx


----------



## NicolasTMills

recommend buy lian li tu100 in 2019?
i dont know other case similar


my idea zotac gtx 1070 mini and corsair H80i
temperatures with open case without modificacions?


----------



## the_silencer

Will this slim optical drive fit the case? https://www.amazon.ca/Internal-Blu-...rive&qid=1553440784&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## the_silencer

So I guess no one tried installing a UHD drive for this case?


----------



## benc9864

benc9864 said:


> My TU300 came in recently, here's some pics*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> Enough space for a NH-D15S and two dual-slot cards or three without fans in the bottom. Max GPU length is listed as 300 mm, Sapphire says their 390X is 308 mm, it butts up against the PSU but it does fit.
> 
> vs. Core 1000
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask questions


3-ish year update, I have found that the design of the TU300 causes a large amount of GPU heat to exhaust directly into the power supply, and to date I have cooked two Seasonic 860W platinum PSUs and one EVGA Super Flower 850W gold unit. I am regretfully moving my system into a PC-O11 Dynamic with a 280MM AIO cooler, since neither my Macho 120 or my NH-D15 will fit.


----------



## fer9001

NicolasTMills said:


> recommend buy lian li tu100 in 2019?
> i dont know other case similar
> 
> 
> my idea zotac gtx 1070 mini and corsair H80i
> temperatures with open case without modificacions?


The case cant support corsair H80i. The radiator is to thick (49mm) plus the fan (25mm) it is passing the maximum front intake space of 52mm.
You have to go with a single fan and 27mm thick radiator AIO. Also the GTX 1070 have less TDP than my GTX 1080 mini. It will throttle to prevent overheating but will work fine. It is recommended to make the bottom intake fan moding.


----------



## Simmons572

benc9864 said:


> 3-ish year update, I have found that the design of the TU300 causes a large amount of GPU heat to exhaust directly into the power supply, and to date I have cooked two Seasonic 860W platinum PSUs and one EVGA Super Flower 850W gold unit. I am regretfully moving my system into a PC-O11 Dynamic with a 280MM AIO cooler, since neither my Macho 120 or my NH-D15 will fit.


Ouch, that sucks. I personally would have attempted to make a duct system with acrylic in order to prevent the GPU from dumping heat into the PSU, but I think I also might be a bit insane. 

I am using the O11 Air as my daily driver. It's a great case, albeit much much bigger than the TU300.


----------



## Myrdal

fer9001 said:


> Got my LP Ram but had interference with the 120x15mm Fan. So I changed plan and ditched the 120x15mm for the 92x25mm with DIY 120mm to 92mm adapter because of restricted space.
> Waiting for my PSU and have to get an NVME SSD Drive. For the moment I have an normal SSD place on the bottom for system test purpose.
> Pictures......


damn thats sick! with that placement you can probably fit another rad in the stock location to cool the gpu? looks really good!


----------



## NCG031

It can support H80i V2 with single fan if the front internal wall (front exterior wall unchanged) has radiator sized hole cut in it. 1080ti mini and 9900k works well if one is willing to cut the case a bit.



fer9001 said:


> The case cant support corsair H80i. The radiator is to thick (49mm) plus the fan (25mm) it is passing the maximum front intake space of 52m.
> You have to go wit a single fan and 27mm thick radiator AIO. Also the GTX 1070 have less TDP than my GTX 1080 mini. It will throttle to prevent overheating but will work fine. It is recommended to make the bottom intake fan moding.


----------



## Simmons572

Myrdal said:


> damn thats sick! with that placement you can probably fit another rad in the stock location to cool the gpu? looks really good!


Hey Myrdal! Long time no see mate :wave2:


----------



## fer9001

NCG031 said:


> It can support H80i V2 with single fan if the front internal wall (front exterior wall unchanged) has radiator sized hole cut in it. 1080ti mini and 9900k works well if one is willing to cut the case a bit.


Forum fellow NicolasTMills asked if it is supported * "with open case without modificacions".*
Next time "NCG031" before you Quote to correct some one try to read all the poste of the corresponding reply!


----------



## lwwz

Lugging the TU200 around with monitor and accessories...

I'm looking for suggestions on a backpack of some kind for the TU100/200 and my Eyoyo 13" IPS HDMI Monitor, Filco Air68 keyboard and Razer Mamba mouse.

Yes, LAN parties are still a thing! 😁

I'm getting tired of making multiple trips back and forth from the car.

The handle on the TU100/200 is great but I want to be able to carry everything in one package.

I've looked at the Razer Tactical Pro backpack made for their laptops but I don't think the large compartment will fit the TU200 case.


----------



## NCG031

It was not targeted to correct you but to encourage the use of TU100. Considering the Corsair 80i V2 radiator thickness 49..50mm, it can fit even without cuts in case if non stock fan is used. Fastening radiator and mounting 13mm thick fan between the walls will be tricky...



fer9001 said:


> Forum fellow NicolasTMills asked if it is supported * "with open case without modificacions".*
> Next time "NCG031" before you Quote to correct some one try to read all the poste of the corresponding reply!


----------



## Myrdal

Simmons572 said:


> Hey Myrdal! Long time no see mate :wave2:


Hey man! everything good in here?  



Think ill shoot this in here in case anyone is looking for one, im selling a bare TU200 case, my personal case. Comes with everything - but the front fan panel (?) the one thats riveted on is taken of (it comes with the case, i just dont have the tool to re-attach it) other than that the case is in mint condition since it hasnt been used (lol rip...) im located in Norway and im sure shipping will be absolute murder but if anyone is interested shoot me a direct email @ [email protected] (i rarely have time to visit this awesome little gem of internet anymore, but i lurk sometimes <3 )


Btw, who else got some Ryzen 3 stuff for their rigs !?


----------



## greengoose

First post on here: Ive wanted to build in the TU100 case for a few years now. Funny how 1 item can send you down a path of no return. 

Started off with picking up an R9 Nano for $99. *Wanted one of these back in the day. Black Friday and Cyber Monday fruited me a Z390 ITX and a 9600k.

During my search for an ITX case on New Egg I came across the TU100 again. This time for just $88 (Not sure of historical prices.)

While I'm still waiting for parts, my modification list is growing. I've seen numerous brilliant and time consuming ventilation solutions.

Has anyone considered one of these to go in the DVD bay for top exhaust? Plugs into a USB port. I put one in my Smart closet to vent out the heat. It seems like it might fit.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MRS2HE7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Simmons572

greengoose said:


> First post on here: Ive wanted to build in the TU100 case for a few years now. Funny how 1 item can send you down a path of no return.
> 
> Started off with picking up an R9 Nano for $99. *Wanted one of these back in the day. Black Friday and Cyber Monday fruited me a Z390 ITX and a 9600k.
> 
> During my search for an ITX case on New Egg I came across the TU100 again. This time for just $88 (Not sure of historical prices.)
> 
> While I'm still waiting for parts, my modification list is growing. I've seen numerous brilliant and time consuming ventilation solutions.
> 
> Has anyone considered one of these to go in the DVD bay for top exhaust? Plugs into a USB port. I put one in my Smart closet to vent out the heat. It seems like it might fit.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MRS2HE7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's interesting, haven't seen that fan before. My only concern is the actual fan fitting through the slim OD bay slot. I assume you are going to try to slide it through from the front, right?
Also, there is the potential issue with the fan colliding with the PSU. So, tbh I am looking forward to seeing the results of your testing.


----------



## greengoose

A cd carrier is 5" wide, 5.1" long, .5" High
The fan is: 4.76" wide, 4.8" long , however it requires a 1.25" high opening.

That is over double in height, so i not so sure it can be modified to fit.


Case is scheduled to arrive on the 18th.


----------



## Simmons572

greengoose said:


> A cd carrier is 5" wide, 5.1" long, .5" High
> The fan is: 4.76" wide, 4.8" long , however it requires a 1.25" high opening.
> 
> That is over double in height, so i not so sure it can be modified to fit.
> 
> 
> Case is scheduled to arrive on the 18th.


Now is that opening the spec for the front plate, or the fan itself? Because best case scenario, the fan may just slide through the slim dvd bay, and you could just bolt the mounting plate to the front of the case.


----------



## greengoose

Simmons572 said:


> Now is that opening the spec for the front plate, or the fan itself? Because best case scenario, the fan may just slide through the slim dvd bay, and you could just bolt the mounting plate to the front of the case.


I only have this photo to go off of.


----------



## greengoose

My 15 yr old built the LAN-Party TU100 last night. *Im out of town at the moment.



CPU: 9100F
GPU: R9 Nano
RAM: Corsair Pro 16gb 3200 cl16
SSD: XPG 1TB PCIe 4.0 (Borrowed, as its going in our 3950x build next week.)
PSU: EVGA GM 550
CPU cooler: Silverstone AR-11

He said temps were in the low 70's at full load. 



"Dad, I can play Rainbow 6 siege @ max settings, 1080p at full 144hz freesync. Fornight Ultra @ 90 FPS"

Ill have him run benchmarks later. I know he said he forgot to enable XMP on the RAM.


----------



## Simmons572

Looks good mate. Makes me miss my R9 Nano seeing that build lol


----------



## greengoose

Picked up the Nano on a recommendation of a friend. Seller had a bunch for $99 each. I like this one so much I ordered another one. *sold out now*


----------



## Simmons572

Gotta be careful with those. My nano was used for coin mining at some point, which lead to its inevitable demise. If it is a mining GPU, just be aware that you are using a GPU with a shorter lifespan.


----------



## greengoose

I assumed it IS a mining card, however it does work quite well, and perfect for a kids LAN PC.


----------



## CodeNaked

First post here. I was recently tasked with building two small, portable, and powerful PCs for work. These computers will be used for stitching together UAV drone footage into large orthomosaic maps. This workload is very multi-thread friendly, with very little graphics card involvement. When I found the TU100, I knew that was the case we wanted to haul around in the field. The first build I completed in 3 days with help from Amazon Prime and some parts I already had lying around. It uses a Ryzen 7 3700X on an Asus ROG Strix B450-i, cooled by a Noctua NH-L9a, running 32 GB of RAM. The video card is an old Radeon HD 7750, all powered by a Silverstone 500W SFX power supply.

After I got that in the field (with no time for taking pictures), they asked me to spend some more time and build a real hot rod. I got a lot of inspiration from builds I found on PCPartPicker, especially Simmons572's build. (Thanks!) This is the first modding project I've ever attempted, and I'm trying to keep a Ryzen 9 3900X (12 cores, 105 watts) cool under a heavy load in this lunchbox. I removed the stock 120mm fan, dremeled out that mounting plate, drilled more vent holes, and stuffed in a Noctua NF-A14. Then I drilled vent holes in the bottom and mounted an NF-A12x15. To lift the case a little for improved ventilation, I designed and 3d-printed 4 new feet, 1/2" cylinders that are 1/2" high. (Feel free to download them here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4070466).

I'm going to be using a 400 watt Flex ATX power supply, Noctua NH-U9S cooler, and RX 560 video card on a ROG Strix X570-i motherboard. I've got to get back to work, but I'll post more later.


----------



## Simmons572

Looking good mate! I like that pattern you used for the vent mod.


----------



## CodeNaked

It looks like my first message got lost in the ether, so I'll try again with a shorter one, without pictures. 

I put together a pretty simple little TU100b build about a month ago with a Ryzen 7 3700X, 32 GB RAM, a 512 GB NVMe drive, and an old Radeon HD 7750 video card. This was a project for my work, where we needed a field computer to run software that stitches together UAV (drone) footage into an orthomosaic map.

After I delivered that box, they asked if I could make another one, but even more powerful. So right now I'm working on one with a Ryzen 9 3900X. I was very much inspired by Simmons572's build. I should take delivery of my final part, a custom Enhance 400 watt Flex ATX power supply from Geeek Store, later this week. Pictures will follow.


----------



## CodeNaked

Here are my airflow modifications. I used an old cheap PC case panel lying around for the template to drill out the bottom ventilation holes. There I mounted a Noctua A12x15 PWM, configured as intake. I designed and 3D printed some simple feet that lift the case 1/2".
I cut out the front mounting panel inside the case, drilled out a few more ventilation holes, and mounted a Noctua A14 PWM for a little more intake than the stock configuration.
Lastly, I copied the case's hole pattern to a piece of 1/8" aluminum and transferred it to the top, between the handle mounts, for a Noctua A8 PWM exhaust fan.


----------



## Mike_Honcho

*thank you everyone*

I have been lurking here for a while for ideas, now that my build is done I thought i would share my build with pics.


----------



## greengoose

Love that top fan.


----------



## Simmons572

Love what you did with the custom grilles. Great work :thumb:


----------



## greengoose

Anyone looking to upgrade their GPU? Gigabyte 2070 Mini ITX @ an all time low price ($429) AND in stock. * I ordered me one. I havent checked to see if others have used this card in this case. PCpartpicker says it will. 

https://www.newegg.com/gigabyte-gef...&ranSiteID=8BacdVP0GFs-VxXuRvZA33KettnwnlVrMg


----------



## Simmons572

It may need a low profile power connector, but that should fit just fine. I had to get one of those for additional clearance when I switched over to my 1070 Mini. Stock power cable was scratching up my sidepanel window lol


----------



## greengoose

I wish I had bought a few of these cases. Only ones I can find for sale now are out of the UK (https://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Lian-Li-PC-TU100B-Mini-ITX-Cube-Black_69083.html) and Italy(ebay). Anyone know of another source?


----------



## Simmons572

greengoose said:


> I wish I had bought a few of these cases. Only ones I can find for sale now are out of the UK (https://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Lian-Li-PC-TU100B-Mini-ITX-Cube-Black_69083.html) and Italy(ebay). Anyone know of another source?


I know it's not quite the same, but it looks like Lian Li has a TU150 on the market now. http://www.lian-li.com/pc-tu150/

It's size seem to be a bit smaller than the TU200, but hey, it's something I guess.


----------



## greengoose

Built my 2nd one. Ryzen 5 3600, RTX 2070 Mini, 32 GB Ram, 1tb PCIe 4.0 SSD
See photo for full parts list.
The CPU fan had about 2 sheets of paper clearance between it and the PSU. My son had the idea to turn around the PSU, turn the PSU fan off, and let the CPU fan draw air in thru the PSU. Guess what? Worked like a champ.

Air vents out the top CD tray opening. 

Awesome temps. Quiet. Fast and powerful.


Best of all, Gigaybyte updated their B450 boards to PCI 4.0. 

SSD runs at 4700 mbs read and 4400 mbs write.


----------



## Simmons572

greengoose said:


> Built my 2nd one. See photo for parts list.
> The CPU fan had about 2 sheets of paper clearance between it and the PSU. My son had the idea to turn around the PSU, turn the PSU fan off, and let the CPU fan draw air in thru the PSU. Guess what? Worked like a champ.
> 
> Air vents out the top CD tray opening.
> 
> Awesome temps. Quiet. Fast and powerful.
> 
> 
> Best of all, Gigaybyte updated their B450 boards to PCI 4.0.
> 
> SSD runs at 4700 mbs read and 4400 mbs write.


Looks great man! I am digging that power board that you have for the GPU power. I could have used one of those in my build lol.


----------



## greengoose

New Egg has them back in stock. I nabbed 3 of them.

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811112408?Item=9SIAFST97N7142


----------



## Ville Mustonen

Hey everyone! This forum has been absolutely fantastic brimming with ideas for modding this PC-TU100 case.


I took a pretty quick and dirty approach into modding my case. I ended up sawing a hole to the bottom of the case for a single 120mm fan as well as change the case feet for something less scratchy and higher to improve airflow from the bottom fan to the GPU.


I came across an engineering sample i7-8700T on ebay which was the perfect choice for this limited space case since the CPU is only 35 watts and therefore pretty easy to keep cool. I had a spare horizontal CPU cooler (Absolutely no idea about the brand, probably something cheap from China which outlasted the LGA1155 motherboard it came with).


I also got my hands on a second hand MSI Z370i motherboard for cheap (had a broken SATA port, which was no problem for me whatsoever since I only need one for Bluray drive and 1tb M.2 is enough for my needs).



Full specs of the computer:
CPU: i7-8700T (ES) 35w 6c/12t
Motherboard: MSI z370I Gaming Pro Carbon AC
RAM: 16 gigs of 2400mhz DDR4
GPU: Asus GTX 1660 Phoenix OC

PSU: Silverstone SFX 650w


Temps are quite good, too. Ran about an hour of stress testing with 3D Mark and IntelBurnTest. GPU temps didn't increase past 79C degrees and CPU was only at 57C at worst.


Some build pictures here. Pardon the blood stains on the feet, some aluminum shred cut my thumb 



https://imgur.com/a/DQzBzlm


----------



## Simmons572

Looking good! Where did you source those replacement feet?


----------



## Lúpeškáre

Hey guys, I finally finished building my pc tu100 build with full custom loop with E5 1660 v3 and gtx 1080ti both watercooled. Hope you like it!


----------



## Simmons572

Lúpeškáre said:


> Hey guys, I finally finished building my pc tu100 build with full custom loop with E5 1660 v3 and gtx 1080ti both watercooled. Hope you like it!


What in the goddamn.

Mark me impressed, I think this is one of the first open loops I have seen in this case. Well done. :applaud:

You need to post a lot more photos, it seems like you have a lot going on in this case.


----------



## Ville Mustonen

Simmons572 said:


> Looking good! Where did you source those replacement feet?


I bought them from my local hardware topped with 8 matching bolts for height adjustment and attachment. I looked for adjustable furniture feet and there I found a decent selection. You might have similar luck around your hardware shops if you're looking for something similar


----------



## fer9001

Hello everyone 
It is nice to see the tread still alive. Many are getting my approach of drilling patterns on the case for vent holes which pleased me enormously!
Maby in wintter i try to make a shroud to mount underneath the case for a dual fan AIO on my old second build of TU100 case ad come back poste some pics.
Have fun building mini pcs.


----------



## Juuhuu

To not read the whole thread.. what are the best suggestions for PSU and air cooler with TU100 for ryzen 3700x/3800x? Is it a problem that PSU is in front of cooler?
Also suggestions for MBs are welcome.
Memory also.. should it be some special memory considering cooler width?


----------



## fer9001

The usual setup is mini itx cooler like the Noctua NH-L9i with fliped fan, air flow toward to the PSU. SFX PSU like the Silverstone SFX SX650-G or Corsair SF450, the wattage depens on your harware needs. Psu fan is drowing air from inside the case to help the hot air disipation. Memory usage is low profile like Corsair Vengeance LPX for better airflow in the case. Memoryes dont tent to have issues in this case. Happy building !!


----------



## MiniItx

I've been looking forward to posting my build here! Got lots of ideas an inspiration from this forum and other builds.

Yesterday I finished my Mini ITX build in the Lian Li PC TU-100 case! I was able to achieve GPU bifurcation using a riser and now have 2 cards connects to 1 PCIE slot. (1 Graphics card and 1 Capture Card)










Was quite an undertaking, can see my build log here (build log still in progress) https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...0890-new-build-lian-li-pc-tu100-mini-itx.html


----------



## Simmons572

Great build log mate! I will have you added to the OP here in a couple days.


----------



## jlp0209

Just downsized my PC into a Lian Li TU150 Mini-ITX build. Technically not the TU100 or 200 but a sibling of those two?

I managed to cram in my NH-D15S with dual fans plus 2x 120mm case fans (one in front for intake, one in rear for exhaust). Running an Asus ROG Strix Z390I board with an i9 9900K and RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra. Massive card just barely fits, but it runs fine albeit hotter than when inside my larger ATX case. My next GPU will likely be a dual slot GPU since I'll be able to install 2x 120mm fans for intake at the bottom of the case which should help air flow. 

I'm about to replace the EVGA 650GM power supply with a (non-recalled) Corsair SF750 just to give me some more headroom if need be. 

I've always wanted to build a solid Mini-ITX build ever since SFF became an option, very impressed and happy so far. This case was surprisingly very easy to build in.


----------



## Simmons572

You know what? I am willing to include the TU150 in this club. Though the size is a lot closer to that of the TU200 lol. Due to the X00 cases being EOL, I suppose we can call it a successor, though not a spiritual successor.

It's impressive that you can get that kind of hardware into a case of this size. I mean hell, all of the case modding I had to go to to get a tower heatsink into my TU100, it's great to see that larger mITX cases are moving in this direction.


----------



## jballs

So the tu-200 is discontinued. I really like that case. Does Anyone have a used one or know a way to acquire another one? I don't think there is anything that size that still retains the strength. The 150 is great, but a bit more flimsy. 

here's my butchered 200 for forum street cred...


----------



## Simmons572

Not a bad mod! There are obviously a couple things that could be cleaned up, but I do like the use of diamond plate in the front. Looks like the lower edge can be cleaned up a bit to give it a smoother look.

Something else that may be interesting, you should check out the MNPCTech "Overkill" Grills. Here's an example of one that I could find. They used to make a 2x120mm variant if you could get your hands on them, but I feel like that would tie in with the industrial theming you have on the front of the case.


----------



## jballs

I did contact them, but with the way its designed (120mm, 240mm, 360mm etc), they would have to enlarge it. Its near impossible to find anything decent for 140mm. I challenge you! MNPC were super helpful and said they would quote me for 140mm design of the overkill. The main problem is there would be a sizable space in between the fans because they're separate rad coolers. I have no room to space it out. In fact I have negative room left. the checker plate was all i could get my hands on. I used a sign at first from our work site. The reason a second one would be handy, is that I wouldn't have to keep taking this one apart. I have a lot more aluminum I can work with as well. This is just a roughed up idea.


----------



## Simmons572

Completely understandable. And I didn't realize those were 140mm, my appologies!

If you can get your hands on another case, that would be really fun to play around with. I am going to be tearing down my TU100 here in a few weeks, so I can rebuild the FlexATX PSU mounting system, and also to upgrade my CPU/Mobo. Not looking forward to this lol


----------



## jballs

Haha np. There isn't a lot of support for 140mm. I just wanted to see if I could do it. I should just have stuck to 120mm for flexibility. You have your work cut out for yourself, that's for sure. I don't think I can cram all my tu200 treats into the 100 without a complete do over.


----------



## Bill Owen

I do have ONE 140mm ring available.

Been getting a lot of inquires for mounting our machined aluminum feet on the Lian Li TU100 and Lian Li TU200 case

I could include M3 screws and nuts for either of these sets of feet listed below, just mention you have either case in our Customer notes at Checkout.

1. You can use these NCASE M1 feet (case is made by lian li) * 1" (25.4mm) diameter x 5/8" (15.8mm) height.*

NCASE M1 Custom Case Feet

2. Or BIG feet to elevate case and improve airflow underneath, 1.75" (44.5mm) wide x 1.25" (31.75mm) height.

Lian Li TU150 Mini ITX Case Custom Feet (Set of 4) – Mnpctech


----------



## greengoose

Finally completed our fully liquid cooled setup.
3700x OC to 4100Mhz all core
2070 mini OC to 2040Mhz
120mm Cooler master AIO.

Had to cut the side panel. will tidy it up at a later time.

Cyberpunk on all max settings w RTX. 1440 = 77fps, 4k = 45 fps.
Modern Warfare on all max ultra settings, 1440 res. 70 FPS, CPU = 78 degrees and GPU 58 degrees.
After a 10 min cinabench R23 test, CPU was 83 and GPU was 53 degrees.


----------



## hagoun

Hi there,

Finally finished my TU100 build, build around a Ryzen 7 3700X and a GTX 1650 Super 

*The goal was to get the some silent possible build, without modifying the case !!
No extra holes, no butchering of any sort.*

Since the GPU is the main offender noise-wise, and since I did not want to drill fan holes in the bottom panel, I decided to watercool the GPU using a single XSPC TX120 radiator and a Fractal Design X2 GP-12 PWM 120 mm fan.
I fitted a modified EK VGA-Supremacy on the 1650 Super, while the loop is made of 10/6 Koolance tubing and an Alphacool DC-LT pump, fed by a Barrow 50 x 60 mm reservoir.
The VRM are cooled by a Noctua 40mm fan, also extracting the warm air trapped below the GPU.

The CPU is cooled by a Noctua NH-U9S, the most efficient cooler available for this case. Both 92 mm fans are fed by the 120 mm radiator fan and are set to exhaust the air from the case (from front to back).

To be able to do so, I add to replace the SFX PSU by an industrial 12V Meanwell 400W PSU, powering a J-Hack Distro 400 kit, which is essentially a 12V version of HDPLEX PSUs.

The fans are controlled by an Aquacomputer Quadro, best hardware piece I have ever purchased 

To fit all this gear inside the case, I used the original tray holes to fix an aluminium plate supporting the pump, res, Quadro and Distro 400.
The Meanwell 400W is supported by a cage I built with laser-cut 2 mm aluminium panels, screwed to the cases holes.

Very silent with the following fan settings ; you just hear a very faint woosh :


Fractal 120 mm fan @ 800 RPM
Both Noctua 92 mm fan @ 950 RPM
Pump @ 1800 RPM

Ambient temp (inside case) is 20°C, while the water idle temp is 27°C.

Temps are not bad after 15 min of OCCT Power (both CPU and GPU) :


CPU : stable at 86°C.
GPU : stable 49°C. GPU VRM never went above 70°C.
Water : stable at 37°C.

Under Octane Render (GPU-based 3D rendering software), the GPU maxed out at 41°C !

Some pics :



http://imgur.com/i5vBGNM




http://imgur.com/deEqIZB




http://imgur.com/uZUqn8M




http://imgur.com/1GbGKgy




http://imgur.com/U4mEQcT


----------



## tomatofarmer

after two years of sitting on my TU200 I am ready to start my maiden voyage on a rig build.

My main purpose for this is portable game/media system (to avoid the constant “new console” gambit and ensure longevity of the grueling, challenging games of old) anything from OG star/warcraft to Elder scrolls morowind to red dead 2 (novice tho compared to competitive gaming rig builds)

whilst I scan through this thread that is a treasure trove of information for this unique case, I figured I would throw a loaded question on the thread. What motherboards are people finding success with these cases?

for my virgin run I am leaning towards Asus boards for very short sided experience I have with them and reviews (B360 or Maximus VIII. I fell in and out of love very quickly with the Z490 ) and intel for processor (again my first run trying to maximize my success)

any comments/suggestions would be much appreciated , I apologize if there is a more appropriate thread I should post this to

Thanks


----------



## greengoose

hagoun said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Finally finished my TU100 build, build around a Ryzen 7 3700X and a GTX 1650 Super
> 
> *The goal was to get the some silent possible build, without modifying the case !!
> No extra holes, no butchering of any sort.*
> 
> Since the GPU is the main offender noise-wise, and since I did not want to drill fan holes in the bottom panel, I decided to watercool the GPU using a single XSPC TX120 radiator and a Fractal Design X2 GP-12 PWM 120 mm fan.
> I fitted a modified EK VGA-Supremacy on the 1650 Super, while the loop is made of 10/6 Koolance tubing and an Alphacool DC-LT pump, fed by a Barrow 50 x 60 mm reservoir.
> The VRM are cooled by a Noctua 40mm fan, also extracting the warm air trapped below the GPU.
> 
> The CPU is cooled by a Noctua NH-U9S, the most efficient cooler available for this case. Both 92 mm fans are fed by the 120 mm radiator fan and are set to exhaust the air from the case (from front to back).
> 
> To be able to do so, I add to replace the SFX PSU by an industrial 12V Meanwell 400W PSU, powering a J-Hack Distro 400 kit, which is essentially a 12V version of HDPLEX PSUs.
> 
> The fans are controlled by an Aquacomputer Quadro, best hardware piece I have ever purchased
> 
> To fit all this gear inside the case, I used the original tray holes to fix an aluminium plate supporting the pump, res, Quadro and Distro 400.
> The Meanwell 400W is supported by cage I build with laser-cut 2 mm aluminium, screwed to the cases holes.
> 
> Very silent with the following fan settings ; you just hear a very faint woosh :
> 
> 
> Fractal 120 mm fan @ 800 RPM
> Both Noctua 92 mm fan @ 950 RPM
> Pump @ 1800 RPM
> 
> Ambient temp (inside case) is 20°C, while the water idle temp is 27°C.
> 
> Temps are not bad after 15 min of OCCT Power (both CPU and GPU) :
> 
> 
> CPU : stable at 86°C.
> GPU : stable 49°C. GPU VRM never went above 70°C.
> Water : stable at 37°C.
> 
> Under Octane Render (GPU-based 3D rendering software), the GPU maxed out at 41°C !
> 
> Some pics :
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DQlz7dF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JhVQWh2
> 
> 
> Full album
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/F48xIcp


nice


----------



## some1else

greengoose said:


> 120mm Cooler master AIO.


Awesome build! Can you explain a bit more on how you adopter AIO to use with byski waterblock? Thanks


----------



## opsmatheus

Hi all,

I've read through the forum and I'm not sure if I missed it, but how do I take out the feet that come with the case? I tried "unscrewing" it and it did not work.

Also, what type of feet can I get (under $15 or so)?


----------



## tomatofarmer

Satisfied with my virgin build (details below) beyond the obvious travel functions of this awesome case (TU-200) has anyone found a cover or something I protect it further from scratches and whatnot? This is a mobile media hub for me, and would love to be able to strap on the back of myself or my motorcycle without directly touching metal case. Has anyone found or had luck with anything not custom???

continuing to build but functional at the moment. (Kinda white bread build but hey it’s my first)

*Asus rog strix z490-I
intel I7 10700 K* (relying on this for graphic at the moment before a designated )
*WD black 1tb* (with heat sink I had to remove for clearance, will expand memory at later point)
*G.skill trident Z 16gb* (2x8) 
thermaltake toughpower grand 850

any finds to make this sleek case even more mobile would be much appreciated!


----------



## Zero Clocker

Hi guys,

as I've searched a lot for a new itx case housing my RTX3080 and did not succeed I gave my TU200 another try. Removed obsolete odd bay.
Installed a 140mm fan inblowing below the bottom. Looking for new feet to elevate the case. GPU temps are surprisingly low. Idle 31°C, gaming 60°C to 75°C.
I wonder if the motherboard tray and the PSU can be shifted higher to offer the GPU more space to breath. But that won't work without a cutout in the rear panel which I conceive as a sacrilege.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Next step for a better airflow and a tidier look.This mod I had in mind for a long time already. Reused the ODD bay. Maybe I'll saw off the protruding edge or find another PSU mount.


----------



## from russia with love

Hello everyone, look for my setup 










• INTEL Core i7-8700K
• MSI Z390I MPG GAMING EDGE AC
• Kingston DDR4 16Gb (2x8Gb) HyperX FURY
• GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 6144Mb Itx
• Corsair Hydro Series H6 SF (Asetek 545 92 mm)
• Corsair SF600 80Plus Gold
• Lian Li PC-TU100 Black


----------



## Zero Clocker

Sad to say this forum seems to be orphaned.


----------



## Henelol

Hoping people here arent fully dead  -------------------------------------Also for those who care *3DMark FireStrike Score* 15 268
Let me present you my Ryzen 7 5800X build, it was simply too toasty to keep rad inside, (also it didint fit)
Also R9 Nano is pretty toasty too 
Now because of this Rad setup I could fit a ~240mm card in, (it has been a little modified inside)
Previously had nzxt X51 inside cooling i5-7600K, so my gpu lenght was somewhat limited to ~150mm, Im rn just waiting for gpu prizes to drop 
(Mid build photo cause you all know what it looks like when everything is back together) Small Boi with a Thiccc Gurll xD








FULL Specs
Ryzen 7 5800X
Rog Strix B550-I Gaming
Asus R9 Nano 4Gb
Corsair Venegeance 16Gb 3600Mhz
Seasonic SSR-650SGX 80+ Gold
Alphacool Eisbaer LT + Monsta 120mm (80mm thick)


----------



## rgvr007

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/w1oqgl

New build

Images:


http://imgur.com/a/jKlSsT0


----------



## Carniflex

Is there a separate thread for Lian Li TU-150 builds or are these also sand-witched into this thread somewhere?

Just wondering as TU-150 caught my eye (seeing as TU-100 is, sadly, no longer in production it appears). So went sniffing around for inspiration to see what people have done with one but these are few and far between, it seems.


----------



## Zero Clocker

Carniflex said:


> Is there a separate thread for Lian Li TU-150 builds or are these also sand-witched into this thread somewhere?
> 
> Just wondering as TU-150 caught my eye (seeing as TU-100 is, sadly, no longer in production it appears). So went sniffing around for inspiration to see what people have done with one but these are few and far between, it seems.


I cannot recommend TU-150. In real life it looks and feels clumsy and oversized. It has no charm like TU-100/ TU-200 in my view. I'll stick with my beloved TU-200 awaiting Raptor Lake if air-cooler will be produced for Z790. There should be a revival for this all-time best looking star of pc cases.


----------

